# Pokémon General Thread



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

I will make a flashier OP later. But for now lsts post anything Pokemon here. And let's keep it clean. Anything NSFW don't post or the very least spoiler tag it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

starting the thread with best girl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Hey whats yall favorite types?



Has to be fighting type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 5
Best protag: Red, Hilda, and Rosa
Best starter: Torchic
Best starter evo: Serperior
Best type: Dragon
Best move: Earthquake and Dark Pulse
Best waifu: Lorelei
Best region: Unova (especially in bw2)
Best legendary: Mew and Lugia  
Most underrated pokemon: Azumarill

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best legendary: Mew and Lugia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best gen: Gen 5
> Best protag: Red, Hilda, and Rosa
> Best starter: Torchic
> Best starter evo: Serperior
> ...



BECAUSE HE WAS NOT RIABLU! WHO WAS SUPPOSED TO EVOLVE FROM PIKABLU!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 5
Best protag: Gold (_not _Ethan), Kris (_not _Lyra), Nate, and Hilda
Best rival: Silver and Marnie
Best starter: Bulbasaur
Best starter evo: Primarina
Best type: Water
Best move: Sniper Shot and Leaf Blade
Best waifu: Lorelei
Best region: Sinnoh
Best legendary: Celebi and Deoxys
Most underrated pokemon: Politoed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

Stunna said:


> Best starter evo: Primarina


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


it's majestic af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

literally a tranny seal


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2020)

Primarina said trans rights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 6, 2020)

lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 3
Best GAME: Gen 5
Best protag: Gold 
Best rival: Pearl (this guy was the epitome of friendly-but-not-your-cheerleader-or-zero-personality rival peeps just underrate him)
Best starter: Bulbasaur
Best starter evo: Infernape (fuck you heretics)
Best type: Dragon
Best move: Belly drum (fucking great)
Best waifu: Cynthia
Best region: Sinnoh
Best legendary: Lugia, Deoxys
Most underrated pokemon: Nidoking (I mean he barely decent but still underrated)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 4
Best protag: Red and Hilda
Best Rival: Blue and Silver
Best starter: Charmander
Best starter evo: Infernape
Best type: Fighting
Best move: Bone Rush
Best waifu: DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE!
Best region: Johto
Best legendary: Deoxys
Most underrated pokemon: Miltank


----------



## jesusus (Jan 7, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 4 due to HGSS
Best protag: Gen 2 Gold, Hilda 
Best Rival: Blue and Silver
Best starter: Cyndaquil, cutest to me. 
Best starter evo: Torterra
Best type: Steel types, love how durable they are.
Best move: Sacred Fire
Best waifu: They are all equally fappable lovable 
Best region: Johto
Best legendary: Lugia
Most underrated pokemon: Lanturn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 7, 2020)

Best gen: 5
Best protag: Red
Best starter: Mudkip
Best starter evo: Greninja
Best type: Psychic
Best move: Psystrike _which should have kept the name Psycho Break goddamnit_
Best waifu: Olivia
Best region: Unova
Best legendary: Mewtwo
Most underrated pokemon: Unfezant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 7, 2020)

Wait I forgot about Wes and Michael. They are the coolest protags if you count them. Rui is a good waifu too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>





Stunna said:


> it's majestic af



Someone has a rule34 folder tbh tbf


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

maybe Detective Pikachu 2  (it was announced)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

47 hours left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Reposting my post from the other thread : 



Hopefully a Pokken sequel to put SWSH's models and animations to shame. Fuck it, let CC2 co-develop it.

For those that missed out on Pokken, it truly is a gem and masterpiece when it comes to Pokemon titles; easily the best animations, models, and backgrounds in the franchise:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardevoir was my main. Glass cannon, and I always got buttfucked by Charizard, but yeah. Great game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 7, 2020)

For the new roster Id like to see Heracross in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Jan 7, 2020)

Best Gen: 2
Best Protagonist: Red
Best Rival: Blue/Green
Best Starter: Charmander
Best Starter Evolution: Greninja
Best Type: Dragon/Steel
Best Move: Dark Pulse
Best Waifu: Karen
Best Region: Sinnoh
Best Legendary: Rayquaza
Most underrated Pokémon: Ampharos/Heracross

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 7, 2020)

Best gen: Gen V
Best protag: Hilda
Best rival: Silver
Best starter: Rowlet
Best starter evo: Samurott
Best type: Water or Fairy (Ice would be my favorite, except it isn't very useful in the games sadly)
Best move: Glaciate
Best waifu: Um... What?
Best region: Kalos
Best legendary: Zacian
Most underrated pokemon: Unown


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

jesusus said:


> For the new roster Id like to see Heracross in it


Would also like to see:
Bisharp
Golurk
Mega Lopunny
Muk
Deoxys
*Decidueye*
*Mega Swampert
Inceroar
Greninja*


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2020)

I really liked Gen 2 and Gen 3
Lugia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

whats your top3/top5 Eeveelutions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats your top3/top5 Eeveelutions



*Umbreon *> *Glaceon* > *Leafeon *> *Vaporeon *> *Jolteon *> Espeon > Sylveon > the shit I took 10 minutes ago > Flareon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

Umbreon
Glaceon
Espeon
Leafeon / Sylveon
Jolteon
Vaporeon
Flareon


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2020)

Umbreon
Vaporeon 
Leafeon


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 7, 2020)

1. Umbreon
2. Espeon
3. Glaceon
4. Flareon
5. Leafeon
6. Jolteon
7. Sylveon
8. Vaporeon


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2020)

Best gen: Gen 3
Best protag: Red 
Best Rival: Silver
Best Antagonist: Giovanni
Best starter: Rowlet
Best starter evo: Sceptile
Best type: Grass
Best move: Earthquake
Best waifu: Lusamine
Best region: Unova
Best legendary: Giratina
Most underrated pokemon: Slaking


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Someone has a rule34 folder tbh tbf





Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats your top3/top5 Eeveelutions


Sylveon > Espeon and Umbreon >>>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

Stunna said:


> Primarina





Stunna said:


> Sylveon


a pattern, i sense


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2020)

I do like pink and pretty things, it is true.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

"I don't see the point in a general thread"

_-Some Moron, circa 2020_


----------



## jesusus (Jan 7, 2020)

Espeon >= Umbreon > Vaporeon > Jolteon > Flareon > Leafeon > Glaceon = Sylveon


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2020)

Umbreon
Glaceon
Vaporeon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

Tier 1
Umbreon
Glaceon
Sylveon
Leafeon
Jolteon

Tier 2
Vaporeon
Espeon
Flareon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.


2000 was the year of the dragon so I'm sure I'll manage


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.



Goodra
Dragonite
Kingdra
Giratina
Garchomp
Zygarde

I have the most based chinese zodiac sign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2020)

It depends...Fucking rooster counts as all flying types are under my command or all pokemon that remotely look like birds are under my command?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> It depends...Fucking rooster counts as all flying types are under my command or all pokemon that remotely look like birds are under my command?



Rooster is a bird, mate. You don't get to dip into Charizard


----------



## jesusus (Jan 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.


Nidoking, Nidoqueen, Azumarill, Mega Lopunny, Diggersby, Wigglytuff (screw Cinderace ) . Quite a powerhouse team.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 7, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.



Keldeo 
Mudsdale 
Rapidash 
Zebstrika (close enough)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> 2000 was the year of the dragon so I'm sure I'll manage





Naruto said:


> Goodra
> Dragonite
> Kingdra
> Giratina
> ...


I knew you dragons would have no problem. Neither should I.

Mega Lopunny 
Azumaril
Whishmur
Cinderace
Diggersby
Uh......Victini!



Ha I did it!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Rooster is a bird, mate. You don't get to dip into Charizard



Who cares about shitzard? I was aiming for loud wyvern


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Keldeo
> Mudsdale
> Rapidash
> Zebstrika (close enough)


Silverally too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2020)

Blaziken
Corviknight
Tapukoko
Decidueye
Empoleon
Talonflame

extra: Staraptor

Got no idea if did this right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Blaziken
> Corviknight
> Tapukoko
> Decidueye
> ...



I accept all of those except Empoleon because like.....come on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

this is my new favorite thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you all for making this work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 8, 2020)

If you could pick one pokemon to live with you, who would it be?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Rooster is a bird, mate. You don't get to dip into Charizard


But birds are tiny dinosaurs.

So Charmeleon, Grovyle/Sceptile, Tyrunt/Tyrantrum, Hakamo-o and Kommo-o would count as they are basically raptors, or related.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 8, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If you could pick one pokemon to live with you, who would it be?


If they don't shed, the Fennekin line. If Fennekin _does_ shed, then maybe the Abra line. 

Teleports. Teleports everywhere. 
Omg Red what are you doing in there you degenerate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But birds are tiny dinosaurs.
> 
> So Charmeleon, Grovyle/Sceptile, Tyrunt/Tyrantrum, Hakamo-o and Kommo-o would count as they are basically raptors, or related.


None of those pokemon are Dinosaurs except Tyrunt and Tyrantrum


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 8, 2020)

jesusus said:


> None of those pokemon are Dinosaurs except Tyrunt and Tyrantrum


I dunno.

You could make the case for Charmeleon and Grovyle/Sceptile being raptors.

Jangmo-o, Hakamo-o and Kommo-o are most infactedly dinosaurs, tho.


----------



## JayK (Jan 8, 2020)

Tauros
Terrakion
Bouffalant

thats it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

long:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Jan 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> long:


have you finally started playing platinum


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2020)

That bunch of pics is really old now and it still feels so damn epic each time i see it.

Adult Chad Legend Owner Plat  vs  Virgin Newcomer Legend Owner Black.

Totally up for a 5 min. video depicting such a fight ala pokemon generations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

^ SwooShie "DLC"


----------



## jesusus (Jan 8, 2020)

"DLC" . No way anyone's foolish enough to buy their Amway tier product


----------



## Simon (Jan 8, 2020)

Pokemon Gun expansion finally


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Pokemon Gun


*breaks sales records in America*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

snowy and comfy


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 8, 2020)

How do i get into Pokemon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here is a challenge. Can you make a Pokemon team from just your Chinese Zodiac? You can use only 1 from the evolutionary line. If it is close to looking like your zodiac it should count.



Serperior
Arbok
Seviper
Steelix
Milotic
Gyrados





Mickey Mouse said:


> Thank you all for making this work.



Best girls. 



jesusus said:


> If you could pick one pokemon to live with you, who would it be?



Delphox and Lopunny should be banned. 



GANDO said:


> How do i get into Pokemon?



You buy all the Pikachu and Charizard merch possible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2020)

jesusus said:


> If you could pick one pokemon to live with you, who would it be?





Yami Munesanzun said:


> But birds are tiny dinosaurs.
> 
> So Charmeleon, Grovyle/Sceptile, Tyrunt/Tyrantrum, Hakamo-o and Kommo-o would count as they are basically raptors, or related.


 Not one of ya even mentioned Moltres!? So far year oc the rooster has been disappointing.

 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Delphox and Lopunny should be banned.



He says while secretly thinking Gardevoir.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He says while secretly thinking Gardevoir.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Delphox


i dont know about other places, but 4chan /vp/ hates Delphox and overwhelmingly faps to Braixen instead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not one of ya even mentioned Moltres!? So far year oc the rooster has been disappointing.


tbf he looks like a naked chicken slowly starting to burn alive. nobody wants that anymore int heir teams when you got chad looking Staraptor or Talonflame around


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

Moltres always reminds me of Cousin Boneless from Cow & Chicken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Moltres always reminds me of Cousin Boneless from Cow & Chicken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Two hours left.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Mystery Dungeon, to the surprise of no one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

PMD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

de-snapped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

Just tuned 

Fuck work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

DLC


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Season passes for pokemon 

The evil is here. Nintendo is just quite literally retarded in every sense of the word, so we're just getting tardy evil.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

I fucking hate this industry.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

They be selling the same game twice every generation but that isn't enough money for their garbage content.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

New clothes and haircuts, you guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

When drawings constitute direct footage


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

The footage is looping


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Nintendo can't even do a fucking live presentation without fucking up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

> loop

IS THAT A JOJO REFERENCE ?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > loop
> 
> IS THAT A JOJO REFERENCE ?



Wa-
Wa-
Wa-
Wa-
Wa-
Wa-


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Pokken 2, it looks like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

*THERE ARE TWO FUCKING SEPARATE SEASON PASSES

THE CONTENT ISNT THE SAME FOR EACH GAME

YOU GUYS THEY'RE SELLING THIS GAME FOUR TIMES

I CAN'T*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

Dude, get a haircut.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

_>If you buy the pokemon exp-_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

>buy SwooShie
>buy expansion
>buy another expansion


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

> Mustard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

>Locking New Pokemon behind paywalls.

Yeah. Pokemon is legit dead.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

I want everyone to think long and hard about the fact that none of the features the community asked for are coming, not even in the season pass.

This is almost petty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

Sinnoh in 2021 then


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

_>We hope you look forward to-_


----------



## Sandman (Jan 9, 2020)

Expansion pass looks good but doesnt cover the negatives and new Kubfu poke


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

More drawings


----------



## Sandman (Jan 9, 2020)

Calyrex looks funny lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

Galar Bird Trio


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

I can't wait to steamroll all this content with zero difficulty whatsoever, you guys.

Walking through retarded AI in a 3DS game being sold for the Switch four times


----------



## Sandman (Jan 9, 2020)

New pokemon legendaries ... oh wait there Legendary Birds and Regi's dynamaxed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

200 mon coming back from the purge.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

The guy on the right wants to kill me and all my family


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

this direct is a mess lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 200 mon coming back from the purge.



So the chance of getting themj all back is even higher I suppose....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

29.99

*each


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> So the chance of getting themj all back is even higher I suppose....



30 bucks per 100 pokemon, presumably.

What a business model


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 30 bucks per 100 pokemon, presumably.
> 
> What a business model



So what Gamefreak meant was no full pokemon dex at the start but after 3-4 DLC packs you can have them back.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

180 USD to play all the content in a single pokemon game.

And still no national dex.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

They said more than 200, in addition to the legendary Pokemon. At least now there are more Pokemon in the game than not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

so can I assume that in 2021 for Sinnoh remakes - all 600-700+ mons will be in from the start ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 180 USD to play all the content in a single pokemon game.
> 
> And still no national dex.



And still no difficulty options.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And still no difficulty options.



That's the thing.

I see all this crap about new places to go and pokemon to see and catch but to me this is all content that you play through on auto pilot anyway.

It's over. Pokemon is done. I mean, obviously it's still massively profitable, but in terms of having any kind of worth as a video game, it's done.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow, EA somehow isnt the worst video game company any more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

we were just talking about Moltres

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2020)

soo .. there was that PMD game too


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> soo .. there was that PMD game too



You have to be a turbo pokefan to extract any joy out of the mystery dungeon games, imo.


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2020)

Did Regigigas get a new form?


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> soo .. there was that PMD game too


It's a remake


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's a remake


Can anyone tell if the models r the same ones used in SwSh?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> Can anyone tell if the models r the same ones used in SwSh?



Yes, of course they are. They are the same models they've created for Pokemon X and Y. I don't even blame them, they still work just fine.

Which is why the lack of a national dex is stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 9, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wow, EA somehow isnt the worst video game company any more.



As a long time The Sims player, I don't know about that. You should have seen the outrageous ways they split up content in The Sims 3, and the insane prices they charged for each kind of content. You'd probably have to spend a thousand dollars to have all of The Sims 3 content.

Plus, now EA has microtransactions. Until GF decides to do lootbox microtransactions, they're still not the worst. If they ever do that, that will officially be the death of Pokemon for me, and probably Nintendo as a whole if they embrace it as well.


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 9, 2020)

Wtf. This direct was amazing except for the loop part


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2020)

>say u cut dex to make better competitive
>add Landorus back in the dlc

It was a good 2 months


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2020)

It is pretty good new content overall, it would definitely be great under different circumstances.  But it only fixes post game part of its flaws. 

Its still a mediocre game even by pokemon standard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 9, 2020)

Still not gonna pay for their cheap Bethesda tier tactics


----------



## jesusus (Jan 9, 2020)

Probably gonna to try to emulate it if I really wanted to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2020)

Don't really care for the expansion news but MYSTERY DUNGEON RESCUE TEAM?! I'm fuckin in!


----------



## jesusus (Jan 9, 2020)

Cant wait till they add a second DLC that restores the remaining pokemon. , Then pokemon fans will be satisfied except me and Gamefreaku will continue to get away with it


----------



## Garcher (Jan 9, 2020)

I liked PMD Red/Blue and Time/Darkness way more than the main games in terms of storytelling, will try out the demo


----------



## JayK (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey Nintendo/Gamefreak/TPC


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 9, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> It is pretty good new content overall, it would definitely be great under different circumstances.  But it only fixes post game part of its flaws.
> 
> Its still a mediocre game even by pokemon standard.


Those are my feelings too. This feels like somewhat substantial new content and that's way more than I expected, but it doesn't fix the core issues of the game nor the base game and it feels like it's hold not even all of the left out Pokemon behind a pay wall. I appreciate them putting some actual effort into expanding the game, it's a first for the series and not necessarily a bad idea.

It's a shame Pokemon Mystery Dungeon is a remake. Blue Rescue Team is the only one in the series I've played and now here it is again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

I am not sadden or depressed about yesterday's news. It is what it is. I saw them going down this path after X and Y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2020)

Anybody here ever played pokemon sage?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


What's wrong with Lyra? Her body proportions are all freaky


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

GF: we cut half the dex to balance comp
Also GF: Dynamax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Anybody here ever played pokemon sage?


Do not even know what that is. Please tell me more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 10, 2020)

FAT RAT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do not even know what that is. Please tell me more.


It´s a fan game using south america as reference. It has a wiki and a full dex of original mons.

Like a year or so ago I played but since it still was in development the game was incomplete.

I´m mainly asking cuz there´s jackshit of information and wanted to know if someone knew how that project is going on supposedly there was an update in july of last year but freaking page didn´t let me download the  so called latest version at all.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 12, 2020)

Is that a composite form Deoxys?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Is that a composite form Deoxys?


Yes


----------



## jesusus (Jan 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes


Would make Mega Ray look like a Bidoof


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Is that a composite form Deoxys?


The virus has re-obtained its original form.


yes, Deoxys is a virus, look it up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2020)

Fucking pedo oak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 13, 2020)

All the professors are pedos except Sycamore


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 14, 2020)

jesusus said:


> All the professors are pedos except Sycamore


To be fair, all the male protags past Gen 3 are pretty effeminate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> To be fair, all the male protags past Gen 3 are pretty effeminate.


Hhhhhhmmmmm.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

Naw they are not. Just not very distinctive compared to the female ones.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

If you think that is lewd @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you think that is lewd @Shiba D. Inu


God I wish I was that Magnemite


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2020)

Jasmine is the purest pokegirl, she would never 

the screw must be retractable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Jasmine is the purest pokegirl, she would never
> 
> the screw must be retractable


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2020)

Just when I had forgotten the horrible truth you bastards bring it up again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu you saying it goes in and out?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

That Chikorita...


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

She deformed her Chikorita that badly because the reference drawing she was following was equally deformed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 15, 2020)

The Bulbasaur and Sobble ones were pretty impressive. The Mudkip too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
what is your wife doing in my house ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> what is your wife doing in my house ?



Trying out her new strap-on.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

Claim your waifu bros

I claim Whitney


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Claim your waifu bros
> 
> I claim Whitney


Karen


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Karen


Not Dawn?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Not Dawn?





I could say Cynthia, but that goes without saying


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2020)

All of the female protags past Dawn. I'll also steal May.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> All of the female protags past Dawn. I'll also steal May.


Only one waifu per person Nep-kun


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jan 15, 2020)

Clair since Karen was already mentioned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Only one waifu per person Nep-kun



But nobody picked them. They need me.


----------



## Alita (Jan 15, 2020)

It's hard as fuck to pick one since there are so many great ones. 

Probably elesa from the nimbasa city gym.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2020)

Only one? you bunch of sick mongrels.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Claim your waifu bros
> 
> I claim Whitney


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> All of the female protags past Dawn. I'll also steal May.





Nep Nep said:


> But nobody picked them. They need me.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Trying out her new strap-on.



Khris talking about strap-ons. Local trap claiming all waifus, talking like he needs that shit like water. Fucking topsy turvy ass threads.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Khris talking about strap-ons. Local trap claiming all waifus, talking like he needs that shit like water. Fucking topsy turvy ass threads.



I shall make them boys with mad SCIENCE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I shall make them boys with mad SCIENCE AHAHAHAHA



That sounds like a long, complicated road to take so you can get feminine dick when there's probably a big dose of micro penised femboys in Pokemon's cast.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That sounds like a long, complicated road to take so you can get feminine dick when there's probably a big dose of micro penised femboys in Pokemon's cast.



What can I say? The anticipation is as important as the conclusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2020)

what would be their types and abilities ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what would be their types and abilities ?


Godzilla=water/fire
King Ghidora=Dragon/electric
Mothra=bug/fairy
Rondon=flying/fire


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2020)

Did this man just quoted himself,praised himself and called himself a man of culture?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Did this man just quoted himself,praised himself and called himself a man of culture?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I like cute but I also like cool. Gen 1's Most of the starters 3rd forms look pretty cool to me, save Emboar, Chestnaught, and Incineroar.


You don't like the design of Chestnaught and Incineroar!?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't like the design of Chestnaught and Incineroar!?


Emboar looks better than either of them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Emboar looks better than either of them.


Controversial! Please explain. Emboar to me has the worst design among all starters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Controversial! Please explain. Emboar to me has the worst design among all starters.


I think he looks fine. His previous forms are the issue and people were just also fed up with Fire/Fighting types by then too. He's does the pig + regal but physically powerful shogun look they were going for well


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think he looks fine. His previous forms are the issue and people were just also fed up with Fire/Fighting types by then too. He's does the pig + regal but physically powerful shogun look they were going for well


What is your Top 3 2nd stage starter pokemon?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't like the design of Chestnaught and Incineroar!?



Incineroar, if it was always Fire/Dark should have looked more like Houndoom or Liepard. Instead we get some stupid ass wrestler cat. Cuntfreak were gonna make another Fire/Fighting before some intelligent soul made them change at the last second. We're stuck with the awful wrestler look though.

Chestnaught just looks dopey.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2020)

Chesnaught is just poor man´s  Megagargomon wannabe


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is your Top 3 2nd stage starter pokemon?


2nd Stage as in the first evolution?

I like the original three quite a bit, though I've always liked Charmeleon in particular (more than Charizard), as well as Grovyle. I like a couple of others too (the Johto ones, etc), but yeah.

Honestly the bad ones usually stick out more.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 18, 2020)

Bayleef > Meganium

Quilava > Typhlosion

Croconaw =< Feraligatr


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

Wartortle still the best looking 1st evolution starter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Bayleef > Meganium
> 
> Quilava > Typhlosion
> 
> Croconaw =< Feraligatr


I'd give Feralgatr the clear win, but I like Croconaw and then do >= with Quilava



Mickey Mouse said:


> Wartortle still the best looking 1st evolution starter.


I like Wartortle a lot and always went with Squirtle, but between one of my oldest memories watching Pokemon be those few Charmeleon episodes (why the fuck did they get rid of it after all of two episodes?), the original card, and so on I've just always like Charmeleon. It's got a strong build with a great looking tail and those claws. I feel like its a physical beast while Charizard was always one way or the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wartortle still the best looking 1st evolution starter.


Charmeleon's a friggin raptor, breh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Charmeleon's a friggin raptor, breh.



Yeah I saw Jurassic Park too. Wartortle stylin with them ears and that Tail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah I saw Jurassic Park too. Wartortle stylin with them ears and that Tail.


You mean those unchecked-cellular-growth head-fins and neglected grooming?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You mean those unchecked-cellular-growth head-fins and neglected grooming?


Called evolution. One gained ears while the other just developed a pin head.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2020)

Meh I like the 3rd forms of the gen 1's better, same for the 2nd gen. 

Typhlosion looks like some dinousaur/cat/ferret with a fire mane. I really love Typhlosion actually, too bad it takes fan games to make him viable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2020)

Though to be fair, the 3d model without the fire mane was the stupidest fucking decision ever and fuck them for being too lazy to animate the fire in 3D


----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Meh I like the 3rd forms of the gen 1's better, same for the 2nd gen.
> 
> Typhlosion looks like some dinousaur/cat/ferret with a fire mane. I really love Typhlosion actually, too bad it takes fan games to make him viable.


3d models make him look dumb af  

It just stands there. Naked, no fire, looks like its confused


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2020)

jesusus said:


> 3d models make him look dumb af
> 
> It just stands there. Naked, no fire, looks like its confused



Yeah, just posted my rage about that. 

First they gave him Charizards stats, then they took his Thunderpunch AND THEN THEY TOOK HIS FIRE.

NOW TYPHLOSION MUST TAKE THEIR LIVES!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2020)

I would be pleased if that happened


----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

Gamefreak apologist's argument for this crappy model: Typhlosion dex entry says it only goes fire mode when it is ready for battle and attacking

But Ive read those pokedex entries and it says nothing of the sort. In fucking Black and White they've animated Typhlosion to have its fire on all the time.

Gamefreak is just damn lazy. But some people are too  to see that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeah, just posted my rage about that.
> 
> First they gave him Charizards stats, then they took his Thunderpunch AND THEN THEY TOOK HIS FIRE.
> 
> NOW TYPHLOSION MUST TAKE THEIR LIVES!


Hol'  up.

They stole Typhlosion's Thunderpunch?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Hol'  up.
> 
> They stole Typhlosion's Thunderpunch?


Doesnt learn it anymore.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Doesnt learn it anymore.



Idk about that but now it works on Typhlosions trash physical attack whereas it used to work off his good special attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 19, 2020)

oops i forgot. Typhlosion needs a stat overhaul


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2020)

jesusus said:


> oops i forgot. Typhlosion needs a stat overhaul


It seems more like a movepool distribution issue.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2020)

What he needs is love...love he aint getting ever.


----------



## JayK (Jan 19, 2020)

>gamefreak

>balancing Pokémon with stat overhauls


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2020)

A fine compilation of legal pokewaifus and you suckers wanted to choose just one. Shame on you people!


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>



Jesus christ. No wonder furries love this series.

Squirtle is like THIS IS A CHRISTIAN SHOW FOR CHILDREN OH GOD STOP STOP LOOK AWAY KIDS LOOK AWWAAAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> A fine compilation of legal pokewaifus and you suckers wanted to choose just one. Shame on you people!


Why I still have not chosen....one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



All I see is baby Hitler ready to be extinguished.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All I see is baby Hitler ready to be extinguished.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2020)

I saw 20 seconds saw nothing happened and then saw the end of the video and nothing happened. 

Is this the guy who came up with the 24hr stream of back then? If not i´m sure he will be hired soon


----------



## Lasker (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there any Pokémon program dedidated to Pokemon battles ? Like in chess were you can battle against a computer or watch 2 computers play against each other.

Has this been implemented yet, or is the only AI the one in the main games ? If it has been implemented already, is it only for battle or is it also able to teambuild also ? Is it able to easily win against the best players ? 
It would be nice to see their choices of battle and team, if those are vastly different from the human's choices.
Or maybe they would play super boring stall ?

Sorry if those are stupid questions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2020)

Lasker said:


> Is there any Pokémon program dedidated to Pokemon battles ? Like in chess were you can battle against a computer or watch 2 computers play against each other.
> 
> Has this been implemented yet, or is the only AI the one in the main games ? If it has been implemented already, is it only for battle or is it also able to teambuild also ? Is it able to easily win against the best players ?
> It would be nice to see their choices of battle and team, if those are vastly different from the human's choices.
> ...


Pokemon Showdown I believe. Or as close as you will get.


----------



## El Hermano (Jan 22, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I shall make them boys with mad SCIENCE AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 22, 2020)

Si


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2020)

Surprised they haven't introduced a fusion mechanic in the series so far. Although at this rate...


----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)

Let's be honest the fusion mechanic would be limited to snowflake pokemon like Charizard and Pikachu.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)

Pikazard


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2020)

Fusion mechanic in pokemon

The only way I would accept it is if it´s like in Monster Rancher since you are basically creating new subspecies, but knowing Pokemon it would be just a way to puzzle-ensamble mons like with the new fossils. Despicable.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, I don't thing that is something I would like to see being implemented in the Pokemon games.
Can only imagine some of the fused Pokemon lol


----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)

They would be too lazy to make new models for all the fused pokemon even with the cut dex. It's not easy as say, scaling up the pokemon and placing floating turds around them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2020)

When this is introduced, let us all remember this idea came from @Aeternus and beat him senseless thusly.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2020)

Pokemon S&S is the second best selling switch game in japan.

Pokemon BOTW delayed until you have grandchildren


----------



## jesusus (Jan 22, 2020)

Everyone says americans are dumb but I wonder about that when u see the sales numbers for Sword and Shield in Japan


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, we can all imagine how the next games are going to he like now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2020)

I played Pokemon Clover instead.
Gonna play again cause I want an Unjoy in my team.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I played Pokemon Clover instead.
> Gonna play again cause I want an Unjoy in my team.


NO! DEAR GOD NO!


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Surprised they haven't introduced a fusion mechanic in the series so far. Although at this rate...


Kyurem Bkack and Kyurem White


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Jan 24, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Pokemon S&S is the second best selling switch game in japan.
> 
> Pokemon BOTW delayed until you have grandchildren





This means future pokemon games for this system will likely follow the same formula as sword and shield. I can already tell that if they do a sinnoh remake it's gonna suck.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 24, 2020)

Man 

Pokemon makes me hard as fuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! DEAR GOD NO!



Also playing Rocket Rising cause the story rocks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Also playing Rocket Rising cause the story rocks.


You know a great deal of pokemon mods I assume.

Please recommend me some.....not including that nightmare fuel Joy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2020)

Which of the various spin off game series is your fav guys? or only like the main ones?


----------



## jesusus (Jan 24, 2020)

I know about the decent difficulty hacks if you want a Pokemon game with some challenge. Some QoL hacks as well. Ive played most of them and theyre not bad

Gen 1. Red++ (has a hard mode)
Gen 2. No good gen 2 rom hack yet
Gen 3. Emerald Omega, Altered Emerald or Theta Emerald Renev
Gen 4. Renegade Platinum, SacredGold/StormSilver
Gen 5. Blaze Black/Volt White (If you like triple battle spam)/Blaze Black 2/Volt White 2 (Gym battles are singles again)
Gen 6. Eternal X/Wilting Y
Gen 7. Photonic Sun/Prismatic Moon


----------



## Karma (Jan 24, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Gen 2. No good gen 2 rom hack yet


Crystal Clear


----------



## jesusus (Jan 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> Crystal Clear


Good romhack if you dont mind the self insert OCs 

Polished Crystal is also good if you dont mind the creator removing some of the 251 dex for gen 4 pokemon.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Gen 2. No good gen 2 rom hack yet



????

You mentioned Red++, the same people are responsible for Polished Crystal, one of the best romhacks I've ever played.

60 fps upgrade, hundreds of bugs fixed, built in nuzlocke mode challenge, every option from Red++, choice to make every Pokemon max IV (enemy trainers included), improved AI, new events, expanded dex, trade evolution mon evolve normally, and a lot more I can't remember right now.

It's still in development but the beta version is already a lot better than vanilla Crystal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 25, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I know about the decent difficulty hacks if you want a Pokemon game with some challenge. Some QoL hacks as well. Ive played most of them and theyre not bad
> 
> Gen 1. Red++ (has a hard mode)
> Gen 2. No good gen 2 rom hack yet
> ...



Gotta save this list to my desktop for future research purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Good romhack if you dont mind the self insert OCs


Its cringey but GF does it too so


----------



## JayK (Jan 25, 2020)

I just want good Pokémon games without feeling the need to go nostalgic or having to play hacks of past titles.

I don't wanna have to go back in time in order to have something good I wanna have it in the here and now...


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 25, 2020)

Which one is the best in your opinion?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Which one is the best in your opinion?


Let's Go = RBY > BW Last Pokemon = BW Last Pokemon > ORAS > BW > BW2 > HGSS > RSE > Kanto GSC > Kanto BW2 (PWT) > FRLG => SM/USUM > GSC > Hoenn BW2 (PWT) > Kanto HGSS > SWSH >= XY > Johto BW2 (PWT) > DPPT BW2 (PWT) > DPPT 

I got this from skimming that video, I didn't include the Corrina or Smash remixes. If I were to listen to them a bit more I might fine tune the list a bit more but this gives the general idea I suppose.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know a great deal of pokemon mods I assume.
> 
> Please recommend me some.....not including that nightmare fuel Joy.



Rocket Rising, Pokemon Postscriptum, Pokemon Insurgence.

You don't have to use the Unjoy. It's from Pokemon Clover. Wouldn't be for everyone anyways. It's a tad grindy and it's an offensive humorous game. Certain people with weak constitutions and too much rage would be massively triggered by the starters alone.

Pokemons Postscriptum is dorky humor in a dystopian setting with a decent plot and if I may say so is quite unfair. This is the most difficult of the bunch and you will die a LOT.

Rocket rising makes you a rocket, gives you moral choices and examines the morality or lackthereof of individual rocket members. Maniacs, people with nowhere else to go, outcasts with strong devotion and a fun little peek on Gary dealing with his ex rivals choices.

Pokemon insurgence had two versions of its plot, a dark one and a normal one. It's the most extensive of the games and it's difficult but incredibly fair. You're always given access to the tools to win.
The first gym uses a sun team, all with held items and competitive movesets. A normal water or ground Pokemon will be useless. However therr's a mon you can get to make it substantially easier right in the city... Provided you catch it with the right ability. It's an option though you can try to brute force it if you prefer. Insurgence is a long game and while fair still pits you against powerful opponents.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I know about the decent difficulty hacks if you want a Pokemon game with some challenge. Some QoL hacks as well. Ive played most of them and theyre not bad
> 
> Gen 1. Red++ (has a hard mode)
> Gen 2. No good gen 2 rom hack yet
> ...



Try Liquid Crystal. It was HG/SS before they came out.
The orange islands were never finished but Johto and Kanto are totally complete and there's a bunch of new features and areas.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)

rate  (for potential DP remake)


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)

Why do people want more remakes 

FRLG and HGSS are the only ones I sort of understand since the transition from gameboy to gba was significant, but I really feel like everything from the GBA forward is already quite pretty and holds up nicely even today.

And, hot take, I even prefer Crystal over HGSS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Why do people want more remakes
> 
> FRLG and HGSS are the only ones I sort of understand since the transition from gameboy to gba was significant, but I really feel like everything from the GBA forward is already quite pretty and holds up nicely even today.
> 
> And, hot take, I even prefer Crystal to HGSS.



So you're saying it's okay to demand remakes once we get the BotW games?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying it's okay to demand remakes once we get the BotW games?



??????????


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)

a DP remake would mean a surge of Cynthia art and maybe her appearance in the anime


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2020)

*art*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2020)

JayK said:


> *art*


 art is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Garcher (Jan 27, 2020)

cynthia already has more than enough material to work with


----------



## Garcher (Jan 27, 2020)

dahlia is the one who deserves more art


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> ??????????



If gen 9 is the botw poke-game we all wanted then it would be okay to ask for remakes since they'd be so different from the OG games.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If gen 9 is the botw poke-game we all wanted then it would be okay to ask for remakes since they'd be so different from the OG games.



Oh, I see what you mean.

I am just kind of tired of remakes in general tbh. When will it be enough, you know? They first remade GBC games on the GBA, then on the DS, then GBA games were considered too old and worth remaking on the 3DS...then they remade gen 1 AGAIN on the Switch. Like, are we just going to be remaking every pokemon game, ever, forever?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Oh, I see what you mean.
> 
> I am just kind of tired of remakes in general tbh. When will it be enough, you know? They first remade GBC games on the GBA, then on the DS, then GBA games were considered too old and worth remaking on the 3DS...then they remade gen 1 AGAIN on the Switch. Like, are we just going to be remaking every pokemon game, ever, forever?



If anything I want demakes for Pokemon. Gen 5 >>>>>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If anything I want demakes for Pokemon. Gen 5 >>>>>


Demade!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Demade!?!?!?!?!?!



What?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?


You want ing demakes is disgusting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You want ing demakes is disgusting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2020)

By far the best *modern* era rival in the series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2020)

JayK said:


> By far the best *modern* era rival in the series.


One of the best modern male character designs too.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)

I think I really only liked Gary. Gen 2's rival was evil, but not compelling.

SMELL YOU LATER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I think I really only liked Gary. Gen 2's rival was evil, but not compelling.
> 
> SMELL YOU LATER


Silver never felt like a threat. He gave up early almost like in gen 3.


----------



## JayK (Jan 27, 2020)

Hugh actually had motives to his actions and was a real bro at times getting the MC out of deep shit.

Not just one of the best modern day rivals but characters period.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I think I really only liked Gary. Gen 2's rival was evil, but not compelling.
> 
> SMELL YOU LATER





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Silver never felt like a threat. He gave up early almost like in gen 3.





JayK said:


> Hugh actually had motives to his actions and was a real bro at times getting the MC out of deep shit.
> 
> Not just one of the best modern day rivals but characters period.


Silver still has the best theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2020)

N >>>>>>>>


----------



## jesusus (Jan 27, 2020)

Silver is my fave. But they're all pushovers in the end.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> N >>>>>>>>


I’ve always been kind of whatever about N.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I think I really only liked Gary. Gen 2's rival was evil, but not compelling.
> 
> SMELL YOU LATER


He wasnt evil, just teen-angsty towards his mafia dad and his rather incompetent mob.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)

do Diantha stans exist ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Jan 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do Diantha stans exist ?


the guy who made this is too obviously a troll


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> do Diantha stans exist ?


Anime Diantha was okay.


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

Blue>Silver>N for me.

Blue probably has the most well defined character out of anyone in Gen 1 and its nice to see his development as a trainer carry over into other games.

While Silver never feels as challenging as Blue I feel he has the better character arc and had he showed up in a later game looking like a mellowed out Giovanni a lot more people would like him more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

Among those you have posted, I like this one the most.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

And this one for @Nep Nep


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Ash with a Dragonite man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Ash with a Dragonite man.


He has a Dragonite now!?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He has a Dragonite now!?


Yep, freshly evolved.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yep, freshly evolved.


Get the fuck out of here! You mean this is actually his right? Not borrowed or some shit like that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Get the fuck out of here! You mean this is actually his right? Not borrowed or some shit like that?


Nope, he helped a Dragonair learn how to fly and use Dragon Dance then it evolved to save him and wanted to stay with him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2020)

Fun enough, helping that Dragonair is the only thing he has done in 10 eps (well and entering a small fodder tourney but meh) and got a pretty nice reward due to that. Go needs to die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Fun enough, helping that Dragonair is the only thing he has done in 10 eps (well and entering a small fodder tourney but meh) and got a pretty nice reward due to that. Go needs to die.


So I see Ash's supposed replacement is not going over well......anywhere.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

I think people want to see Ash be a pokemon master. Not a tutor.

Winning one league is not enough to be a master in my mind. A champion sure, a master no.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

I just want Ash to use old pokemon ffs, not catch mor ejobbers


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I think people want to see Ash be a pokemon master. Not a tutor.
> 
> Winning one league is not enough to be a master in my mind. A champion sure, a master no.



Would be nice if he had a tour of various regional E4 and Champions from the past and battled them. He doesn't have to do it for an award but for posterity and marks on his street cred as a capable, future champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Its be nice to se Ash use regional teams against their respective E4s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Yeah, the writers could have done so much Alola being a relatively new E4 and shit he could be traveling to put the name on the map so to speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 28, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Its be nice to se Ash use regional teams against their respective E4s



Or if he goes to Galar and does the usual, bring mons for that region like Charizard.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Writers are  IQ


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Ash's Kanto team:
Pikachu
Charizard
Dragonite
Snorlax
Bulbasaur
Squirtle 

Sounds beastly as fuck. Especially if he battles E4 people.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Ash's original Kanto team was jobber tier

Indigo league was carried by his reserves: Muk and Kingler  Shame they got sidelined later


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Nah his real jobber team was his strongest in Kalos.

Every mutherfucker on that team was legendary tier. Yet he lost.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Nah his real jobber team was his strongest in Kalos.
> 
> Every mutherfucker on that team was legendary tier. Yet he lost.



Tru but had he not talked Alain to join, he would have probably swept the Eilte 4 there with Godninja carrying the team. The fact that a half-completed Greninja gave MegaGarv that much work and you know it was only getting stronger he had a chance to win it all.

Goddamn Modded Zard. No one should have cheats that stupid on 1 mon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Ash-Greninja was peak Ash trainer wise.

His Alola team was great. However all his teams with Kalos mentality. Damn he would be unbeatable


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

I think his Charizard has the best track record against legendary pokemon.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Peak Pikachu
Ash-Greninja
Charizard
Sceptile
Blaze Infernape
Krookodile/Snorlax/Heracross/Lycanroc/

Champion team right there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

jesusus said:


> *Peak Pikachu*
> Ash-Greninja
> Charizard
> Sceptile
> ...


Peakachu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Karma said:


> I think his Charizard has the best track record against legendary pokemon.


Pikachu = tie with two legendaries, beat one (with Z-move)
Charizard = Beat Articuno, fought Entei (movies are canon)
Sceptile = KO Darkrai, fought Deoxys
Ash-Greninja = Fought Mega Gardevoir, fought Mega Charizard who is Zygarde level


I think Pikachu has the best track record, Charizard is 2nd cause Sceptile beat a weakened Darkrai, Charizard went solo
Ash-Greninja could be 2nd instead with scaling.

But beating legendary pokemon isnt super reliable as not all legendary pokemon are equal


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2020)

Didn´t Pika defeat Regice in Battle Frontier as well?


----------



## Karma (Jan 28, 2020)

Yea, I vaguely remember ash beating the regi trio


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh yeah I might be misremembering I thought pika tied with regice. He beat 2 legends and tied with one then


----------



## jesusus (Jan 28, 2020)

I still think Heracross only lost to Darkrai due to sleep hax, even though he stalemated it earlier with Hyper Beam. Notice how Torkoal and Gible were knocked out by conventional attacks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2020)

Naganadel has very little battle experience. It has potential as an UB, but that alone doesn't put it above some of Ash's other Pokemon.


----------



## jesusus (Jan 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Naganadel has very little battle experience. It has potential as an UB, but that alone doesn't put it above some of Ash's other Pokemon.


I agree, I guess I was overrating it cuz of UB hype


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2020)

we do have a pokemon anime thread


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> we do have a pokemon anime thread



General thread>anime thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Among those you have posted, I like this one the most.


I've got the rest of the set now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this one is from a different artist, but I just got it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Damn man, dem Kanto bois got some sweet tans.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2020)

heh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Feb 1, 2020)

Mega Flygon when


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2020)

JayK said:


> Mega Flygon when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Garchomp is back now, Flygon can rest


----------



## JayK (Feb 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Garchomp is back now, Flygon can rest


it's not the same my friend ... it's not the same


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2020)

NSFW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2020)

Huh......I just found out Rosa is taller then Hilda. I did not know this.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Huh......I just found out Rosa is taller then Hilda. I did not know this.



Too busy looking at other parts I suppose


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

Lortastic said:


> Too busy looking at other parts I suppose


what could I possibly be looking at.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what could I possibly be looking at.


her hair buns


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> her hair buns


Yes. They are a nice look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2020)

GOAT GEN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

Its been forever since I pokemon'd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2020)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Its been forever since I pokemon'd


That's not good. You probably pokemon'd all over the place when you did.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

I shoulda hungryboxed it tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

*VOTE TYPHLOSION*


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 5, 2020)

Suck it nerds, I'm voting Gardevoir


----------



## JayK (Feb 5, 2020)

> calls others nerds

> votes Gardevoir


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Sorry bros I voted Heracross


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

I can vote multiple times right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2020)

It would have to be one of the pokemon in my avy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

What are our favs chances of winning?

We all know deep down it's gonna be Pikachu, Charizard, Mewtwo, Lucario, Greninja or new gen shillmon


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Which one you guys vote for each gen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

Ninetales
Lugia
Rayquaza
Gible
Emolga
Fennekin
Mimikyu
Corviknight

I mostly cared about gens 1-4, after that I picked whatever


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ninetales
> Lugia
> Rayquaza
> Gible
> ...


You vote Typhlosion but have Lugia as fav gen 2?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

jesusus said:


> You vote Typhlosion but have Lugia as fav gen 2?


I voted Lugia 


IM SORRY 

IF LUGIA WASNT GEN 2 I WOULD VOTED FIRE BOI


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

I just voted again from another IP address, hope it counts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey how would you guys rate the generations on design?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

^
1 - 8/10
2 - 8.5/10
3 - 7-7.5/10
4 - 8/10
5 - 6.5/10
6, 7, 8 - 6/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

^ thats for pokemon designs

pokegirls gen ratings would be totally different


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Okay what's ur take on Pokegirl per gen?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Okay what's ur take on Pokegirl per gen?


that requires extensive thought and research


----------



## Karma (Feb 5, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Okay what's ur take on Pokegirl per gen?


Unova stomps for the most part.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2020)

5 would be a contender for sure, but I dont think it outright stomps 7 or even 8

and 1-2 are still good 

4 has Cynthia, but she cant carry alone


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 5, 2020)

The thick redhead in 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that requires extensive thought and research



8, 5>3>7>4>2>

If we're counting just the main character.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Stantler


----------



## jesusus (Feb 5, 2020)

Changing my vote to Stantler to take a stand. Shilldit and GameFreak will cry tears when Charizard or Pikachu lose to Stantler. 

Please join the Stantlerchads bros if you love Pokemon and dislike GameFreak's greed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 6, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Hey how would you guys rate the generations on design?


Gen 1 10/10 (there's a reason why Pokemon became so beloved and creature design to begin with is one of them, I honestly love pretty much all of them to some degree)

Gen 2 9/10 (brought down a bit by some babies, but even they have their appeal, there's fewer of them too, but I like how unique a lot of them are)

Gen 3 9.5/10 (there's some really great designs and I love how most Hoenn Pokemon look)

Gen 4 7.8/10 (there's some great designs, but a lot of the new evolutions are pretty ugly and I'm mixed on a few here and there)

Gen 5 7/10 (this gen's issue is that it tries to copy gen 1 but doesn't really hack it when it tries to, but there's some incredible designs in here which I can include with some of the best in the series, but also a few of the worst)

Gen 6 7.5 (some great ones, some good ones, some okay ones, a few pretty bad ones, this is where the numbers start to drop which while resulting in fewer Pokemon, in some cases let some better designs shine through, but there's some standout weak designs)

Gen 7.6/10 (marginally better than gen 6 due to better consistency, but its best isn't. regional variant designs are half and half pretty good, unlike with Megas I'm mentioning them here)

Gen 8 6.5/10 (there's some really nice designs, a lot of okay ones, and a bunch of rather bad ones and this gen still retains the issue of there being too few new ones like the last two, you can start to see some bad design philosophy very clearly with this gen shine through with elements that were clearly included to model more easily in 3D)

I like the majority of Pokemon, the lower ratings just mean that there happened to be more Pokemon I didn't like or didn't care for vs the majority.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2020)

Jesus....us thats dark.


jesusus said:


> Hey how would you guys rate the generations on design?


 hhhhhmmmmm, that will take some th-


jesusus said:


> Okay what's ur take on Pokegirl per gen?


whoa now we are just here to have fun Jesusus....no need for the hard questions.


Karma said:


> Unova stomps for the most part.


hhhmmmmm


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Hey how would you guys rate the generations on design?



This question is more layered than some might realize.

The original sprites for RGB are, in my opinion, the most interesting to look at. Some people dismiss them as goofy or weird, but overall there was a sense of plausibility to those sprites, as if they were photos snapped by a real person and the animals reacted to that interaction more often than not.



Note the above picture. We have Charizard in GB, GBC, GBA, DS and 3DS/Switch/Mobile (all pokemon games since XY use the same models).

Take a look at the original sprite for Charizard and how there's a source of light illuminating him and how well they managed to represent that given how little they had to work with. Remember that there was no color in the original version:



Notice how Charizard is focused on the sprite opposite of his. If you've played pokemon, you can gauge pretty well that he's looking in the right direction. He seems intrigued, not hostile (yet). Animals often react this way to human contact. He doesn't appear to be posing for a camera, he looks as though he just met you and is figuring you out. Plausible.

Now look at the game boy color sprite. He's looking off camera, where there's nothing. He's just standing there, looking a bit pissed but seemingly taking no action whatsoever. Like he's stuffed. The shading is also significantly worse despite the system itself being quite a bit more potent, particularly in its ability to display gradients.

Behold the GBA sprite. A big step up from GBC in every capacity, but in my opinion less interesting than the original. Shading is fine, but not great, despite the GBA being the biggest leap the series will take until the 3DS comes into play. He still looks like he's posing for facebook, though.

The DS is basically continuing the overall art direction cemented in the GBA era, but with more pixels/colors. Nothing new worth noting, except maybe a small amount of imminent motion.

And finally we have the modern models. They look fantastic, but have too few animations to give the pokemon themselves personality. Whereas before the single still shot had to convey a sense of realness to these creatures, now the effort required to translate that into a more tangible representation would be much higher, and rely on several animations that aren't just floating/idling until they attack. They also continue the now on-brand look of pokemon which abandoned the initial ken sugimori pitch.

Pokemon over the years trended towards cleaner representations (but busier designs). They feel sterile, but better for merchandising (toys and such).

In regards to design direction per gen, I will give the prize to Gen 1 and 2. It's not that subsequent generations don't have fucking awesome pokemon, arguably much cooler looking, but pound for pound the first two generations succeed in having a roster of immediately identifiable creatures based on familiar real world or in rare cases mythological examples. Pokemon are animals. They outright replace every non human in the universe these games take place in. When you have pokemon that are common household items or robots, it breaks me out of that idea.

TL;DR Gen 1 is actually fucking awesome, get mad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garcher (Feb 6, 2020)

Gen 1 having the best designs is a total meme.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2020)

i hope Stantler doesnt win shit 

too ugly


----------



## Karma (Feb 6, 2020)

Gen 3 has the best designs imo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> This question is more layered than some might realize.
> 
> The original sprites for RGB are, in my opinion, the most interesting to look at. Some people dismiss them as goofy or weird, but overall there was a sense of plausibility to those sprites, as if they were photos snapped by a real person and the animals reacted to that interaction more often than not.
> 
> ...


And the last time Dragonite looked savage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Feb 6, 2020)

Honestly, I've seen a lot of hate towards Charizard from the fanbase.

It's really not Charizard's fault GF is unable to create new designs which don't make you feel uncomfortable just looking at them.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i hope Stantler doesnt win shit
> 
> too ugly


Stantler is too beautiful for this world..


----------



## Yamato (Feb 6, 2020)

Voted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Feb 6, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Voted.


For Stantler I presume


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2020)

what´s with all this stantler shit?


----------



## jesusus (Feb 6, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> what´s with all this stantler shit?


Bless Stantler for He carries our sins and the sins of GameFreak!


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 6, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Bless Stantler for He carries our sins and the sins of GameFreak!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> Gen 3 has the best designs imo


It felt like a good mid-ground between classic and modern Pokemon design philosophy and I think that resulted in a lot of sleek but grounded looki


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

lucky Brock


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

party time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> party time


Haha what a dummy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Haha what a dummy


smarter than Stantler tho


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 7, 2020)

Party hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> smarter than Stantler tho


Stantler is the 200 IQ pokemon what are you talking about


----------



## Alita (Feb 7, 2020)

My gen rankings based on pokemon design...

Gen 1 > Gen 2 >/= Gen 3 > Gen 6 > Gen 7 >>> Gen 5 >/= Gen 8 >/= Gen 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Feb 7, 2020)

I use to be an anti gen wunner but gen 1 has good designs that people overlook outside of Charizard, Pikachu and Mewtwo


----------



## jesusus (Feb 7, 2020)

Gen 2 (Based)
Gen 1 (Classic)
Gen 3 (Cool)
Gen 6 (Alright)
Gen 4/5 (Lots of highs but some lows)
 Gen 7 (Too many waifu designs, and Incineroar)
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
Gen 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2020)

Gen 1 got Arcanine, Gengar, Snorlax, Scyther top tier even if a bit simple when it comes to gengar and Snorlax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with simple if it works.

Pidgeot is just a bird, but because of its crest feathers and overall shape it still stands out as being cool looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2020)

Actually it's funny that I bring up Pidgeot. It used to look a lot more unique if you see some older card artwork or official art.



This picture has its feathers going up instead of them being slicked back



And then you've got its original card art where it looks like its making an arrow of one wing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2020)

Who else played pokemon stadium 2, reached lance, was on the verge of losing, and decided just to listen to this for just awhile.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 10, 2020)

started working on the black trainer card in platinum again

the soundtrack of Sinnoh is so good and makes me really feel nostalgic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2020)

Pokemon Home is now live.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pokemon Home is now live.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


GRAND

DAD OAK


----------



## Xebec (Feb 12, 2020)

GUYS YOU LIKE KANTO RIGHT? CAUSE HERE'S GALARIAN OAK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> GUYS YOU LIKE KANTO RIGHT? CAUSE HERE'S GALARIAN OAK


It's just an old tree, no need to get so heated.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 12, 2020)

GALARIAN OAK? TAKE ME MONEY!!


----------



## Alita (Feb 12, 2020)

What did they do to professor Oak?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> What did they do to professor Oak?


It's like Whispy Woods-types from Kirby

First you got Whispy Woods, the original. (Professor Oak)

Then you got Flowery Woods, the overlooked relative. (Samson Oak)

Finally you got Yggy Woods, the old man. (Grand Oak)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2020)

Hilda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2020)

Those legs and thighs are looking positively rectangular.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 14, 2020)

battle tower sucks


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2020)

Here I am, attempting breeding in Gen II

Lord save me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2020)

The Tyrogue hatched w/ High Jump Kick.


_So you can guess whose gonna be a Hitmonchan_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

Team BuzzSWOLE


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Team BuzzSWOLE


Izzat a JoJo reference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2020)

Holy shit.  I apologize for it taking me so long.


Happy Birthday @Yami Munesanzun !


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The Tyrogue hatched w/ High Jump Kick.
> 
> 
> _So you can guess whose gonna be a Hitmonchan_



Jesus just give it some protein.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Jesus just give it some protein.


No.

I already have a Hitmonlee, and his name is McPunchy.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No.
> 
> I already have a Hitmonlee, and his name is McPunchy.



You monster.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You monster.


This Hitmonchan's name is "The Foot", naturally.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


>


You know you love the irony.

The delicious, disgusting irony.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You know you love the irony.
> 
> The delicious, disgusting irony.



Diiiiiing 

Ohhhhh look, my clothes are dried, going to bed now byyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee goooooodddd niiiiiiight


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Diiiiiing
> 
> Ohhhhh look, my clothes are dried, going to bed now byyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee goooooodddd niiiiiiight


Y O U C A N T H I D E W H A T S I N S I D E


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Y O U C A N T H I D E W H A T S I N S I D E



Shhhhhh sleeeeebbbbb time now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Team BuzzSWOLE


Every female trainers favorite team


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Note to self: Do not mention to @Nep Nep about the Hitmonlee with Bullet Punch I have on Pokemon White


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No.
> 
> I already have a Hitmonlee, and his name is McPunchy.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> This Hitmonchan's name is "The Foot", naturally.


So what the hell do you name a Hitmontop?

BottomBitch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> So what the hell do you name a Hitmontop?
> 
> BottomBitch?


That's too ham-fisted.

Now that I said that "Ham Fist" isnt too bad of an idea, seeing as how non-existent its hands are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Every female trainers favorite team


Why must you shut everything up?


It was just based on a theme of swole pokemon.....now it feels like I have to post an opposite team. But before I do, I will post other theme teams.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Lucario is the best pokemon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lucario is the best pokemon


Definitely has one of the best dual typings. Not a bad moveset and can learn good ones from TMs. Design is also one of the best. The best?......highly possible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Team Hero!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Truly a great addition to Pokemon......for reasons.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2020)

Her only deffect is considering buff Krillin her rival. Thats lame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Her only deffect is considering buff Krillin her rival. Thats lame.


Who is buff Krillin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Truly a great addition to Pokemon......for reasons.





luffy no haki said:


> Her only deffect is considering buff Krillin her rival. Thats lame.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2020)

Red´s got good taste. Now leave that 12yo and go ham on that chocobabe.


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2020)

Isnt Nessa a minor?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> Isnt Nessa a minor?




We only know Bea most likely is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Ah......I found this and it took me a lot less time the. I thought. Thank @Swarmy for bringing this here. Some of ya may remember this.




Can you generate your top 10 as close as possible?


@Shiba D. Inu 
@Disquiet 
@Charlotte D. Kurisu 
@luffy no haki 
@Karma 
@Naruto 
@Deathbringerpt 
@Juan 
@jesusus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ah......I found this and it took me a lot less time the. I thought. Thank @Swarmy for bringing this here. Some of ya may remember this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did one of these awhile ago.

It's not a good method of making a top 10 since if ur fav goes against ur second fav in the beginning then ur second fav wont make onto the list.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> Isnt Nessa a minor?



Community has speculated she 21 or around it. My take is she is at least 18 like Flannery, which is barely legal.

Until proven wrong, she legal in my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> I did one of these awhile ago.
> 
> It's not a good method of making a top 10 since if ur fav goes against ur second fav in the beginning then ur second fav wont make onto the list.


Exactly the point of it. But this person added a skip function now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2020)

aint nobody got time for that:

in no order:
-Lugia
-Mew
-Ninetales
-Dragonite
-Haunter
-Raichu
-Rayquaza
-Lucario
-Quilava
-Umbreon


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ah......I found this and it took me a lot less time the. I thought. Thank @Swarmy for bringing this here. Some of ya may remember this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Partially accurate


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ah......I found this and it took me a lot less time the. I thought. Thank @Swarmy for bringing this here. Some of ya may remember this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't play Pokemon but I always really liked the Lava duck guy when I was a little shit. Magmar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2020)

too long; didn't do  



Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't play Pokemon but I always really liked the Lava duck guy when I was a little shit. Magmar?



Was?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Can you generate your top 10 as close as possible?


----------



## Karma (Feb 17, 2020)

4 gen 1 pokemon


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 17, 2020)

I mean I'd happily replace elektross with Umbreon or Espeon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

I got to do mine otherwise I will be like the rest of the lazy asses....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2020)

@Nep Nep 
I bred that second Tyrogue-to-be-Hitmontop and named it "Ham Fisted"


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 17, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep
> I bred that second Tyrogue-to-be-Hitmontop and named it "Ham Fisted"



You're supposed to be sick.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You're supposed to be sick.


tbf, im mostly just watching Youtube.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 17, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tbf, im mostly just watching Youtube.


I know that when I feel sick, nothing makes me feel better quite like watching Japanese anime girls play Minecraft.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tbf, im mostly just watching Youtube.





Disquiet said:


> I know that when I feel sick, nothing makes me feel better quite like watching Japanese anime girls play Minecraft.


ya must go through terrible delirium to find comfort in youtube during your time of sickness.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ya must go through terrible delirium to find comfort in youtube during your time of sickness.


watching a video of someone playing Doom 3. 

it's not like i have a whole lotta other options.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> watching a video of someone playing Doom 3.
> 
> it's not like i have a whole lotta other options.



Sleep and get better dummy.

Take something that will dull the pain and make you drowsy and just knock out for a while, you'll probably feel better when you get up. I got over a flu as I was just getting it like that once.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Exactly the point of it. But this person added a skip function now.



I used skip a lot, but using it towards the end will mess up the final 10. Luckily you can undo step by step.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> aint nobody got time for that:
> 
> in no order:
> -Lugia
> ...



This is a surprisingly good list tbf.

Will do mine later.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> too long; didn't do
> 
> 
> 
> Was?



I'm in the Big Shit League now, friend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

I am not lazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2020)

Charizard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Charizard


Hater


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 19, 2020)

Can everyone buy mystery dungeon so that they'll make a better version and we can get away from the standard game versions


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 19, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> Can everyone buy mystery dungeon so that they'll make a better version and we can get away from the standard game versions



Sorry, busy playing superior fan games using the classic Pokemon formula.

Aka, not spending any money on their SHITE.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 19, 2020)

If they have the technology to make nearly-to-scale pokemon walk around in the open world in the wild areas, then they are well beyond the point of being able to give us fully controllable pokemon that we can use to battle

rather than this turn based rpg bullshit

But classic jrpg fans will never die, so neither will classic jrpg pokemon games

Still, I wanna fight with pokemon now, like fr


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 19, 2020)

The perfect time for them to that would have been with Let's Go because they already slashed the pokedex and move selection, so it would have been less pokemon sprites and moves for them to animate


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 19, 2020)

Custom Robo, that's what I'm thinking of.

Pokemon should have turned into custom robo a long time ago


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> If they have the technology to make nearly-to-scale pokemon walk around in the open world in the wild areas, then they are well beyond the point of being able to give us fully controllable pokemon that we can use to battle
> 
> rather than this turn based rpg bullshit
> 
> ...


I mean, there's nothing wrong with the turn-based system, tbf.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

I think the Turn Based system is perfect for pokemon.


----------



## Karma (Feb 20, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> then they are well beyond the point of being able to give us fully controllable pokemon that we can use to battle


Digimon tried this multiple times and to no ones surprise it was shit.

Just like any DB arena fighter every character plays the same because making anything above 30+ unique characters is impossible. It took Smash bros over 20 years to get 70 characters who all play differently from one another.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a pitch for a Pokemon Emerald ROM hack:

Protagonist names default to Roberto/Esmeralda.
Hoenn is called Jamon.
Everyone wears a sombrero. Everyone has a mustache (including women).
All music replaced with midi mariachi band tracks, utilizing Emerald's glorious trumpet-laden soundfont.
Every trainer's pokemon is Taurus, but they come in several different colors. Expand Taurus' moveset.
Wild pokemon will have some more variety (semi-plausible shit like wingull for example).
Heavy usage of spanglish.
2-4 hours worth of content tops, let's face it this is only going to be funny for so long and no one wants to dedicate years of their life into a project that will die.

I've created this visual aid:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2020)

Just do the Mexican quest in Pokemon Clover tbh


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> Digimon tried this multiple times and to no ones surprise it was shit.
> 
> Just like any DB arena fighter every character plays the same because making anything above 30+ unique characters is impossible. It took Smash bros over 20 years to get 70 characters who all play differently from one another.



But wasn't digimon always a less popular permutation of pokemon?

Uh, why would you make every single pokemon play differently? TF? Way to use the most extreme example possible.

Pokemon games are the reigning tyrant in recycled animations. No reason they would, couldn't, or even shouldn't do that in a new format.

Like, you think they're gonna make different animations for a pokemon to use growl than from when it uses screech?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Just do the Mexican quest in Pokemon Clover tbh



This exists??


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)

Also, I expected more than a paltry like for the thumbnail I put together ngl.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> This exists??


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Also, I expected more than a paltry like for the thumbnail I put together ngl.



Beg and you shall receive.


----------



## Karma (Feb 20, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> Uh, why would you make every single pokemon play differently? TF? Way to use the most extreme example possible.


I also used DragonBall arena fighters as an example and from wut u wrote it sounds like that's the kind of game u want 

I'll take the current system over that anyday of the week


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 20, 2020)

If only.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2020)

Where´s muh fuckin´Ghost type eevelution GF?! WHERE?!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> If only.


Could be longer.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> I also used DragonBall arena fighters as an example and from wut u wrote it sounds like that's the kind of game u want
> 
> I'll take the current system over that anyday of the week



I mentioned Custom Robo because that's what i meant. 

In that game, you traverse the overworld as your player, then you enter a small arena when you fight. Which is what Pokemon already does except it's currently turned based combat instead of real time combat.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 21, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Could be longer.



You like long things uh?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2020)

worst timeline .. or best ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> If only.


But its lack a Eevee likenose and the name of Drakeon > Longeon


----------



## Garcher (Feb 21, 2020)

Linkdarkside said:


> But its lack a Eevee likenose and the name of Drakeon > Longeon


Longeon fits better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> worst timeline .. or best ?


Best time-

*google searches image*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 21, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> I mentioned Custom Robo because that's what i meant.
> 
> In that game, you traverse the overworld as your player, then you enter a small arena when you fight. Which is what Pokemon already does except it's currently turned based combat instead of real time combat.



A Custom Robo remake for the Switch from the Gamecube version would be oh so legendary to play.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2020)

The Pokemon anime can eat shit, mostly (I do like Jessie and James), but I recommend *Origins*, *Generations *and *Twilight Wings* to anyone that's not watched them. They're basically game adaptations, not connected to the regular anime. And they're pretty rad.

Because I'm a hopeless weeb, I went and got the japanese versions and discovered that a lot of them weren't subbed anywhere so I started transcribing the english dub and making my own subs. If anyone wants that shit when I'm done let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> *The Pokemon anime can eat shit,* mostly (I do like Jessie and James), but I recommend *Origins*, *Generations *and *Twilight Wings* to anyone that's not watched them. They're basically game adaptations, not connected to the regular anime. And they're pretty rad.
> 
> Because I'm a hopeless weeb, I went and got the japanese versions and discovered that a lot of them weren't subbed anywhere so I started transcribing the english dub and making my own subs. If anyone wants that shit when I'm done let me know.


What brought on this strong reaction? Besides the declining quality of the anime and lack luster new protagonist?


----------



## Garcher (Feb 21, 2020)

just read the adventures manga if you want some actual storytelling


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The Pokemon anime can eat shit, mostly (I do like Jessie and James), but I recommend *Origins*, *Generations *and *Twilight Wings* to anyone that's not watched them. They're basically game adaptations, not connected to the regular anime. And they're pretty rad.
> 
> Because I'm a hopeless weeb, I went and got the japanese versions and discovered that a lot of them weren't subbed anywhere so I started transcribing the english dub and making my own subs. If anyone wants that shit when I'm done let me know.



If Ash isn't in those I'll watch it.

Fucking hate Ash.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 21, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> A Custom Robo remake for the Switch from the Gamecube version would be oh so legendary to play.



Based on how the mystery dungeon update plays, it'd be a bit too clunky

Pokemon probably can only even remake md because they can sell whatever they want and make a profit

Pokemon Go makes a scary amount of money


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> The Pokemon anime can eat shit, mostly (I do like Jessie and James), but I recommend *Origins*, *Generations *and *Twilight Wings* to anyone that's not watched them. They're *basically game adaptations*, not connected to the regular anime. And they're pretty rad.
> 
> Because I'm a hopeless weeb, I went and got the japanese versions and discovered that a lot of them weren't subbed anywhere so I started transcribing the english dub and making my own subs. If anyone wants that shit when I'm done let me know.


There's subs for all but Generations unless someone did that while I wasn't looking.

I don't quite agree with them being game adaption necessarily and all of them have their weak spots. While they're more consistently what they are and while that's a good thing, I don't think that makes it better than the Pokemon anime or large portions of the anime.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What brought on this strong reaction? Besides the declining quality of the anime and lack luster new protagonist?


 
I've stopped watching when I was a kid (somewhere around Johto) and have no desire to revisit. It's just kind of trash imo.



Nep Nep said:


> If Ash isn't in those I'll watch it.
> 
> Fucking hate Ash.



He isn't.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's subs for all but Generations



That's why I'm subbing generations.

I found a few loose subs but all of them had grammar or structural issues, timing issues, or straight up missing lines. But I've only got four episodes left to sub.



Garcher said:


> just read the adventures manga if you want some actual storytelling



I don't think Pokemon is that interesting. I like the ones I've mentioned because they're short, cool, and some have pretty rad action sequences for a Pokemon anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> If only.



Modern Pokemon, where fanart is much better than the real designs. This single design is better than 98% of the Galar dex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2020)

I just uploaded my subs of Generations to nyaa. I literally can't post the link here because our website blocks that shit.

If anyone wants jp audio with english subs, just look for it on nyaa. I will seed it for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I just uploaded my subs of Generations to nyaa. I literally can't post the link here because our website blocks that shit.
> 
> If anyone wants jp audio with english subs, just look for it on nyaa. I will seed it for the weekend.



Just PM anyone that's interested. 

For example, PM me that shit bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I just uploaded my subs of Generations to nyaa. I literally can't post the link here because our website blocks that shit.
> 
> If anyone wants jp audio with english subs, just look for it on nyaa. I will seed it for the weekend.


I noticed it before even seeing your post here 

I'm kind of interested in seeing how accurate the dub was since you used that. I've picked up enough JP that as far as anime JP goes I can sort of mentally translate some of it and notice some things like where subbers got something wrong or could've used a more accurate translation when they went for something similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2020)

I used localized names and I deviated from the dub a bit with the crude knowledge of Japanese I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2020)

Raichu needs your love


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2020)

He needs a kick that sends him flying.


----------



## OLK (Feb 22, 2020)

I just finished the Polished Crystal hack. Damn they made the boss pokemon overpowered, I pretty much had to use x items

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 23, 2020)

OLK said:


> I just finished the Polished Crystal hack. Damn they made the boss pokemon overpowered, I pretty much had to use x items



That's shit. Play a good hack. So many out there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2020)

Probably old to some but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Probably old to some but


sir, this is a christian board


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 23, 2020)

Christ my soul is now unclean.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 23, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Probably old to some but


Seen it before, but I'm a big fan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Seen it before, but I'm a big fan



Which is why I did not tag you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2020)

what is the worst and best regional bird ?


----------



## Karma (Feb 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is the worst and best regional bird ?


Noctowl

Corviknight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what is the worst and best regional bird ?


That duck thing fro. X and y.....Ducett for worst


Best would be....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> Noctowl
> 
> Corviknight


Owls are great, the worst one is Unfeazant


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2020)

You know what though, despite it being shit in the games, Alain's female Unfezant is actually sort of cool. Toucannon is pretty underwhelming as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 24, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Owls are great, the worst one is Unfeazant





MusubiKazesaru said:


> You know what though, despite it being shit in the games, Alain's female Unfezant is actually sort of cool. Toucannon is pretty underwhelming as well.


A little over an hour to talk himself out of it.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 25, 2020)

Volcarona _and_ Hilda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Volcarona _and_ Hilda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 25, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You know what though, despite it being shit in the games, Alain's female Unfezant is actually sort of cool. Toucannon is pretty underwhelming as well.



Should have glues a box of fruit loops to Toucannon would have been waaaay better.

Change the cry to follow your nose!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

Rosa or Hilda ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Rosa or Hilda ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Rosa or Hilda ?


----------



## God (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone got a spare garchompite and lucarionite to trade me. I can give a lvl 100 helioptile and a bj


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

Results:
1. Greninja
2. Lucario
3. Mimikyu
4. Charizard
5. Umbreon
6. Sylveon
7. Garchomp
8. Rayquaza
9. Gardevoir
10. Gengar


weird list tbh
- the voting was done by gens, but then compiled into an overall top10 .. so for example Kanto had tough competition with itself, whereas a lof of Kalos votes just went to Greninja, which is why he got #1 overall
its the only way how I can explain Pikachu (!) / Mewtwo / Eevee etc. not not even being in top10 - Charizard, Gengar ate up their votes


Mimikyu ate up gen 7 votes

> no Unova or Galar in top 10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

Lugia #15

BASED


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2020)

The top 10 doesn’t surprise me. Greninja’s going to be the next Charizard in the next few gens.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

> Lucario
> Umbreon
> Garchomp
> Rayquaza
> Lugia #15, waaaay ahead of Ho-Oh

Im good


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 27, 2020)

Lots of newer Pokemon in there. Thought there would be more Gen 1 or 2 in this list.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

@jesusus i think they forgot to count stantler votes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

What the fuck is #11!?
Wow Pikachu #19


----------



## Yamato (Feb 27, 2020)

Heh that list. 

Also Zarude the rogue monkey


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2020)

Garchomp the lucky 7 and Gengar the play maker

No Arcanine or Snorlax in top30 is preposterous tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


So that is your answer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alita (Feb 27, 2020)

The only thing I hate about the top 10 list was Lucario being in it. He's such a overrated disgusting shillmon. 

Not surprised he is there tho.

Ignoring him tho the top 10 wasn't bad I guess. Having gardevoir, umbreon, gengar, and Charizard there is definitely a plus. Would have been a lot better tho if mewtwo was in there. 

Also how in the world did chandelure make the top 30?  I didn't realize there were so many people that liked that pokemon so much.


----------



## Alita (Feb 27, 2020)

Also surprisingly enough I like zarude's design. His ability sucks tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2020)

Lucario is the best shillmon 

kicking ass since Movie 8



Garchomp #6 surprised me .. i didnt think he was THAT popular to make top 10 (more like top20-30),  much less top6

deserves it tho 
Sinnoh mons


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 27, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> The only thing I hate about the top 10 list was Lucario being in it. He's such a overrated disgusting shillmon.


The next Breed'o'Mon team I do is going to be built around Lucario, just to spite you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2020)

Zarude looks way better in the movie and that cape suits it. Based Yajima keeps on delivering on the animated side of the franchise. He's the one who did XY, XY&Z, Movie 21, and now Movie 23.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 28, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The next Breed'o'Mon team I do is going to be built around Lucario, just to spite you.


I don't know much about breeding Lucarios but I've seen a lot of pictures


----------



## Karma (Feb 28, 2020)

Rayquaza the most popular legendary? 

The way voting was set up makes it hard to tell where some of these guys stand.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 28, 2020)

Zarude's name always makes me think of Darude.


Zarude used Sandstorm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2020)

you just blew my mind


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 28, 2020)

But what pokemon represents Twisted Sister? Or Him?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 29, 2020)

Heh just saw that now too. 
Heh Zarude raised that kid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu



.......kanto hero was 10 though.....


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 1, 2020)

(More of these on his channel)


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2020)

Mojo's arm made it look like he was sucking on a... Nevermind!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2020)

Lugia > Ho-Oh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2020)

how come i never realized this until now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 1, 2020)

realized what......


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how come i never realized this until now


She is a stand user!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 3, 2020)

>Frosslass thinking of the best way to freeze them all and put them on the shelf.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 3, 2020)

cute


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 3, 2020)

Nintendo when Pikachu is not #1 in the poll.

(Would be accurate with Charizard too tho)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2020)

What an Upgrade.....er on those graphics....because it is uh......3D


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2020)

Movie 21/23 Jessie is better looking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Movie 21/23 Jessie is better looking.


Prove it....>.>


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't remember who here had the beef with Lucario, but here's the to-be-bred team I've drafted up with Lucario as the main (so far):


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Lucario*: Razor Claw/Scope Lens/Expert Belt (Hasty/Naïve) – Bullet Punch, Blaze Kick, Aura Sphere, [_____]

*Cofagrigus*: Bright Powder (Calm) – Memento, Will-o-Wisp, Hex, [_____]

*Alomamola*: Leftovers (Bold/Careful/Calm/Impish/Sassy) Healer – Healing Wish, Tickle/Scald/Toxic, Aqua Ring, Bounce/Dive

*Flygon*: Muscle Band/Razor Claw/Scope Lens (Adamant/Jolly) – Quick Attack, Dragon Claw, Earthquake, U-Turn

*Porygon*: Eviolite (Modest/Timid/Bold) Trace – Magic Coat, Tri Attack, Discharge, Recycle/Recover

*Rotom (Heat)*: Quick Claw/Wide Lens/Zoom Lens/Wise Lens (Quiet) – Charge Beam/Volt Switch, Overheat, Flash/Thunder Wave, [_____]




 Not exactly an A-team, but they're gonna be my babies.


And for the team after, here's the three I've come up with so far, subject to change:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Lopunny:* (Adamant/Jolly) Klutz – Fake Out, Bounce, Jump Kick, Entrainment

*Hypno:* (Adamant/Jolly) Forewarn; Inner Focus – Ice Punch, Thunder Punch, Fire Punch, Psycho Cut

*Magcargo:* (Bold/Relaxed/Calm/Sassy) Flame Body – Stockpile, Recover, Flamethrower, Ancient Power


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Prove it....>.>


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd bang her.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2020)

Sleeveless


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Sleeveless


Sleeveless + Gloves is the new zettai ryouiki, but she's also doubled up on that with legit zettai ryouiki and a shorter skirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2020)

if only Jessie let her hair out & down more often  ..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2020)

Also far more midriff and a better drawn face too. It's a complete upgrade.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>



>Makes ash look like a fat, autist... 

>Makes Jessie and James hotter

The fuck Pokemon?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2020)

Ash fat ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ash fat ?


I'm guessing he means the potato face Ash with a mustache from SM? The movie Ash is anything but that and no version has ever been fat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2020)

why is she looking at me like that ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm guessing he means the potato face Ash with a mustache from SM? The movie Ash is anything but that and no version has ever been fat.



It's an insult since his face looks like he got stung by 80 yellow jackets and he happened to be highly allergic. His face looks like it would look at home on a 400 pound body.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why is she looking at me like that ?



Your fly is down and your pretty pink undies are showing


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I don't remember who here had the beef with Lucario, but here's the to-be-bred team I've drafted up with Lucario as the main (so far):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Seriously tho, any thoughts or changes? 

Note that this is for my aging White version.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 8, 2020)

i envy that Mightyena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 8, 2020)

Pedo


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 9, 2020)

Beat the game along with capturing the legendary and whatnot.

Finding it difficult to keep playing when there’s literally no other thing to do besides battle tower! Catching Pokémon was more fun this time around though, that’s for damn sure. 

Can’t wait for the DLC.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 10, 2020)

Groudon and Rayquaza among the best legendaries.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Ultrafragor said:


> Pedo


here my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh shit these are nice. Love the Groudon one really makes it look more legendary with the raining meteors. I feel like these 2 images belong to 1 big picture and kyogre poc is missing to complete it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh shit these are nice. Love the Groudon one really makes it look more legendary with the raining meteors. I feel like these 2 images belong to 1 big picture and kyogre poc is missing to complete it.


I was grabbing the best images from a batch of art that otherwise was Solgaleo and Yveltal art. No Kyogre unfortunately.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I was grabbing the best images from a batch of art that otherwise was Solgaleo and Yveltal art. No Kyogre unfortunately.


I guess they are not a fan of that one. I do not think many really are.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess they are not a fan of that one. I do not think many really are.


Eh I wouldn’t say that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Eh I wouldn’t say that.


Generally speaking, where do you think Kyogre ranks among favorite Legendaries? Top, Middle, or lower rankings?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Generally speaking, where do you think Kyogre ranks among favorite Legendaries? Top, Middle, or lower rankings?


Middle or so if we're talking about general consensus. Groudon somewhat higher and Rayquaza is the literal peak inb4 Mewtwo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)

Ho-oh art. I'll post the rest of it in spoilers




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Soul


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2020)

Signa suit Elesa
any questions ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>



That sceptile got a fatty


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 10, 2020)

What are yall’s favourite version of the game, legendaries-wise? 

For me it has to be Ruby/Sapphire. Finding/catching the Regis was such a satisfying adventure as well as Groudon/Kyogre. 

not to mention the Deoxys/jirachi events

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Signa suit Elesa
> any questions ?



Yes. I rolled for her 89734983 times but she hasn't come. Why?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2020)

"Shion" said:


> What are yall’s favourite version of the game, legendaries-wise?
> 
> For me it has to be Ruby/Sapphire. Finding/catching the Regis was such a satisfying adventure as well as Groudon/Kyogre.
> 
> not to mention the Deoxys/jirachi events



You forgot the legendarily hard Feebas!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2020)

> What are yall’s favourite version of the game, legendaries-wise?


best legendary Arcanine Kappa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 11, 2020)

We all know zangoose used his free claw to take out that snakes eye after the picture


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Mega sequel:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 17, 2020)

I feel like Houndoom works better than Snubbull as a stand in for Fluffy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I feel like Houndoom works better than Snubbull as a stand in for Fluffy.


I agree, but in hagrid's eyes......anyway here are some more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2020)

Hermione´s got godly partner Bidoof, why are the other mongrels even raising their mons?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


Voldemort must've gotten his Rayquaza from the same place as Nobunaga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2020)

The OG Chad. Move over Voldy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

Galar girls gone wild

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)

^ Rayquaza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Galar girls gone wild


Surprised it took so long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2020)

My Super Hero Team Line Up


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 3, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

Should I name my Torchick _Roost Lee_ or _Cluck Norris_?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Should I name my Torchick _Roost Lee_ or _Cluck Norris_?


Roost Lee


Both names are pretty Dope though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2020)

The 6 blade wielders of the pokemon world......team.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The 6 blade wielders of the pokemon world......team.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 7, 2020)

my next team has been bred:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Porygon (Timid)
Riolu (Hasty)
Heat- Rotom (Quiet)
Yamask (Calm)
Alomomola (Impish)
Trapinch (Adamant)




Should I nickname?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2020)

Porygon - PS5


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 7, 2020)

Trapinch should always be named AnkleBiter


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Trapinch should always be named AnkleBiter


I mean, it's gonna be a Flygon, tho...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 7, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Porygon - PS5


...

or Tendo64


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...
> 
> or Tendo64



Retro64?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 7, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Retro64?


Retrendo64?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Retrendo64?



Tendo64 sounds better.

Porygon nicknames sem tough if your going for something easy to read but not some over the top name nobody can relate too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Tendo64 sounds better.
> 
> Porygon nicknames sem tough if your going for something easy to read but not some over the top name nobody can relate too.


Yah, but Retrendo64 has like, 3 things going for it.

Like...recently, retro visuals and chiptune music has been back in trend. 

So Tendo64 it is. 

Next difficult one: Yamask


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yah, but Retrendo64 has like, 3 things going for it.
> 
> Like...recently, retro visuals and chiptune music has been back in trend.
> 
> ...



Frightfur (Yugioh Reference).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Frightfur (Yugioh Reference).


That'd be more suitable for Mimikyu, I think 

"Aknamkan" would be a nice obscure reference, tho.

edit:

Heat Rotom is now "Fat Man"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2020)

Aknamkan works I suppose. Imma head to bed. It's almost midnight and I can't let insomnia catch me slippin (or not sleepign in this case).

I'll come up with some other names for the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2020)

A'ight, so far we got, for sure

Tendo64 (Porygon)
Aknamkan (Yamask)
Fat Man (Heat Rotom)

Still got three left, but I'm keeping "AnkleBiter" on the backburner for the Trapinch, @Nep Nep


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> A'ight, so far we got, for sure
> 
> Tendo64 (Porygon)
> Aknamkan (Yamask)
> ...



Gud Flygon can still bite ankles. Even faster since he can probably fly faster than you can run. Then he pulls you down into the abyss with an earthquake.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Gud Flygon can still bite ankles. Even faster since he can probably fly faster than you can run. Then he pulls you down into the abyss with an earthquake.


This Trapinch has Quick Attack, too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2020)

It's pretty crazy how Trapinch has the same base ATK as Flygon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's pretty crazy how Trapinch has the same base ATK as Flygon.


And Trapinch can learn Fissure, but Flygon cant.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2020)

I've decided to name the Alomomola "Ka'u-Lei'a" or something vaguely Hawaiian-esque like that.  

@Nep Nep @Utopia Realm 

Any other ideas for the Riolu and Trapinch?


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 9, 2020)

Look I'd draw you the image in my head of Flygon with a derpy smile and his trainers ankle in his mouth while he flies around rapidly and his poor trainer takes several nasty bumps to the head but I had to click erase all too many times to correct mistakes so fuck it man.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Look I'd draw you the image in my head of Flygon with a derpy smile and his trainers ankle in his mouth while he flies around rapidly and his poor trainer takes several nasty bumps to the head but I had to click erase all too many times to correct mistakes so fuck it man.


The sentiment is appreciated


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 9, 2020)

Riolu: Jedi character. Sith Lord or Blue Jedi would be dope (Might use this one too)

Would be dope for a Lucario with Houndoom colors for its shiny.

Also would be dope for all those Hat Pikachus to be in a Max Raid event at one time or spread out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 9, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Riolu: Jedi character. Sith Lord or Blue Jedi would be dope (Might use this one too)



Kenobi it is. 

@Nep Nep

AnkleBiter it is 

Also, just for reference, here's Fat Man's (Heat Rotom) future move pool: Charge Beam, Flash, Overheat, Toxic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2020)

Top 10 pokemon of each gen. Mega forms are not exclusive to gen 7. This can be based on design and/or moveset. Yes I am bored.

*Gen 1*
Charizard
Blastoise
Machamp
Gengar
Mew
Hitmonlee
Alakazam
Raichu
Dragonite
Tenglela

*Gen 2*
Elekid
Umbreon
Scizor
Espeon
Entei
Lugia
Ho-oh
Tyranitar
Celebi
Houndoom

*Gen 3*
Milotic
Deoxys 
Swampert
Slaking
Gardevoir
Flygon
Blazekin
Mawile
Grovyle
Regice 

*Gen 4*
Lucario 
Infernape
Regigigas
Darkrai
Gallade
Drapion
Mega Lopunny 
Bastiodon
Garchomp
Torterra

*Gen 5*
Golurk
Bisharp 
Victini
Snivy
Dewott
Zoroark
Conkeldurr
Reuniclus
Genesect
Meloetta 

*Gen 6*
Greninja
Sylveon
Aegislash
Tyrantrum
Chestnaught
Delphox
Meowstic
Hawlucha 
Trevenant
Noivern

*Gen 7*
Incineroar
Buzzswole 
Pheromosa
Kartana
Salazzle
Decidueye
Primarina
Guzzlord
Tsareena  
Lycanroc midnight form

*Gen 8*
Cinderace 
Toxtricity
Orbeetle
Rillaboom
Corviknight 
Zarude
Sirfetch'd 
Grapploct
Perrserker
Grimmsnarl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 13, 2020)

Level 11 Lucario acquired.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2020)

It was the right move to scrap it. Yellow did not need a companion


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It was the right move to scrap it. *Yellow did not need a companion*


Pikachu made that game, I'll have you know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Pikachu made that game, I'll have you know.


 you know what I meant. A companoin game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Apr 20, 2020)

Milotic remembers~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Apr 22, 2020)

English dub is out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Without her Stand Summoned I see.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Metagross

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2020)

The best pseudo


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this mother fucker developing a fan Pokemon game? Cause somebody better let me know if he is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2020)

Fucking bitch ass GF would never make a Pokemon game that artistically beautiful -sigh- fucking cheap incompetent pricks BIGGEST FUCKING FRANCHISE STILL N64 GRAPHICS REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Is this mother fucker developing a fan Pokemon game? Cause somebody better let me know if he is!


Nah, he just seems to do a lot of concept style art with some gorgeous environments and such. Sometimes he uses his own characters and he has version with UI elements on it, but he does a lot of Pokemon too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nah, he just seems to do a lot of concept style art with some gorgeous environments and such. Sometimes he uses his own characters and he has version with UI elements on it, but he does a lot of Pokemon too.



Mudda fuckaa killin' me x.x get that boy to some coders, level designers, and other equally competent artists


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah I absolutely adore his art, my favorite are the Giratina, Rayquaza and the two underwater ones with Milotic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking hate/love these fanarts. They look cool as hell, but they're also a constant reminder how much of a fucking waste Pokemon is under Gamefreak/Nintendo/TPC.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2020)

that Quilava is cute 

I hope they make a sequel to DP tbh, just to see more mons in "real life" style


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2020)

Extra points for Quilava love.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2020)

Yeah, that Quilava looked great....I want one


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 9, 2020)

The Pokemon used in the above video.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2020)

Meowth on the orher hand looks just like any other cat alien Ive seen somewhere.


----------



## CrownedEagle (May 12, 2020)

These Daycare meme never get old 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 15, 2020)

This romhack follows Reds manga adventures... this fucking Pikachu actually makes me wanna use it.

Comes with Light Ball, Volt Tackle, and mother fucking Speed Boost. Bruh. The sprite is also unique to all other Pikachu.

Now if only light ball had its gen 4 mechanics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 16, 2020)

It always impresses me that even the most simple improvements that romhacks do, a multi billion dollar company like GameFreak can't be bothered to do.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2020)

jesusus said:


> It always impresses me that even the most simple improvements that romhacks do, a multi billion dollar company like GameFreak can't be bothered to do.



They fixed Ice Type. No more fighting weakness. It now beats fighting type and also fairy type.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

jesusus said:


> It always impresses me that even the most simple improvements that romhacks do, a multi billion dollar company like GameFreak can't be bothered to do.


A fucking man!


Nep Nep said:


> They fixed Ice Type. No more fighting weakness. It now beats fighting type and also fairy type.



The hack?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The hack?



Yuh, god knows GameFreak wouldn't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (May 18, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Mudda fuckaa killin' me x.x get that boy to some coders, level designers, and other equally competent artists



If I had Jeff Bezos money, I'd buy Pokemon from nintendo, give it to Sony for the UE5 coding and graphics level and enjoy uber level pokemon game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

I dislike one save state. That is ridiculous to me. It's just a bit of data...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> If I had Jeff Bezos money, I'd buy Pokemon from nintendo, give it to Sony for the UE5 coding and graphics level and enjoy uber level pokemon game.


Sony!? Fuck no. They would be equally as lazy.



Jimin said:


> I dislike one save state. That is ridiculous to me. It's just a bit of data...


Over 20 years......


----------



## Karma (May 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I dislike one save state. That is ridiculous to me. It's just a bit of data...


>assuming GF know how to code more than 1 save slot

Bold of u


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

It's just to force people to buy their own copy. Say what you will about memory cards and stuff but I could always rely on friends to borrow their games during the PS2 era.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> If I had Jeff Bezos money, I'd buy Pokemon from nintendo, give it to Sony for the UE5 coding and graphics level and enjoy uber level pokemon game.



Too bad slime monsters like Jeff only care about money and nothing else at all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Too bad slime monsters like Jeff only care about money and nothing else at all.


What about his expensive LotR fanfiction being made?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What about his expensive LotR fanfiction being made?



Tax writeoff.


----------



## jesusus (May 18, 2020)

What company would yall hand Pokemon over? Most companies nowadays are greedy and full of microtransactions as well...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> What company would yall hand Pokemon over? Most companies nowadays are greedy and full of microtransactions as well...


Platinum and Yoko Taro 


honestly Sony wouldnt be the worst in my book, I'd take them over GF
_at least _you would get graphics and all the waifumons waifus in 4K UE5


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 18, 2020)

Honestly most of the names people seem to be throwing around probably couldn't do it. You really think Platinum the over the top action studio and "Sony" are well suited to it.

Maybe Monolith Soft could do it since they did something a little similar with the Blade system, but they'd have to import a lot of Gamefreak staff to do it right, especially artists. They'd be good at the world designs though and could handle the necessary systems to make it work.

I don't even really want Gamefreak to not be the ones making it. What they need is for some person with a clear visage of what Pokemon should be with enough pull to somehow pull off that vision. They need someone who can also say "no" to certain things and say "why not do this?". Then they need to put the effort in.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 18, 2020)

Falcom would make a great Pokemon game. Just wouldn't be a graphical power house.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 18, 2020)

Naughty Dog.

Buff. Gardevoir. Nuff said. We could bask in this glory in 4k.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2020)

I would pay $60 for the insanity that is Platinum making pokemon 

YOLO


----------



## jesusus (May 18, 2020)

Any of those companies would be an improvement except Naughty Dog of course. Imagine if everyone pooled their money to purchase Pokemon and sell it to a better company. SwSh + LGPE + merch/spin off sales should be enough to buy out the franchise.


----------



## charles101 (May 19, 2020)

About hacks and stuff, anyone played Pokemon Reborn?


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2020)

charles101 said:


> About hacks and stuff, anyone played Pokemon Reborn?


Never played it cause it looks like it'd have a lot of bad fanfic tier writing. But who knows


----------



## charles101 (May 19, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Never played it cause it looks like it'd have a lot of bad fanfic tier writing. But who knows



Kinda does :S


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2020)

Not like most of the main games writing is good stuff tho


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Not like most of the main games writing is good stuff tho


Its godawful, but for most of the old games at least it was negligible.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (May 22, 2020)

I still believe Xeo Xeo is in RSE


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jimin (May 23, 2020)

I think generation 3 is when Pokemon got way too formulaic plotwise. It went into the whole 'we need to save the world' plot that every RPG does...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2020)

Gen 1 and Gen 2 have essentially the same plot tho. Indeed the plans are different but the intention of all the organizations end up the same.


----------



## Jimin (May 23, 2020)

I realize that. But as the protagonist is literally a starting trainer... having them save the world is excessive... That's what started in gen 3. You could even argue Gen 2 had it with the radio tower takeover...


----------



## Alita (May 23, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Gen 1 and Gen 2 have essentially the same plot tho. Indeed the plans are different but the intention of all the organizations end up the same.



If I remember right tho team rocket's goal wasn't to destroy the world like later groups they just wanted to control pokemon and have a monopoly on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2020)

There's a D/P leak now too, but it doesn't seem like anything new was learned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2020)

These late ass leaks mean nothing. But they are interesting.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 23, 2020)

My next team so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lopunny: (Adamant/Jolly) Klutz – Fake Out, Bounce, Jump Kick, Entrainment

Hypno: (Adamant/Jolly) Forewarn; Inner Focus – Ice Punch, Thunder Punch, Fire Punch, Psycho Cut

Magcargo: (Bold/Calm) Flame Body – Stockpile, Recover, Flamethrower, Ancient Power

Seismitoad: Leftovers (Sassy/Relaxed) Swift Swim/Poison Touch – Mud Shot, Scald, Aqua Ring/Bounce, Drain Punch




Any suggestions for the last two or just overall?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2020)

Not much but I think everyone agrees that getting rid of fucking Magcargo would be a blessing for your team.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 23, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Not much but I think everyone agrees that getting rid of fucking Magcargo would be a blessing for your team.


No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2020)

Magcargo's awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (May 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> My next team so far:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What game? Add a dragon type...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 24, 2020)

~M~ said:


> What game? Add a dragon type...


For team raising I still play White; it feels the most balanced, aside from the bullshit AI RNG


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 24, 2020)

I have been wanting to raise another Aerodactyl, so a psuedo-Dragon it is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> For team raising I still play White; it feels the most balanced, aside from the bullshit AI RNG


Gen V also had lots of weather team bullshit. It was still fun regardless but the weather spam got annoying. I enjoyed inserting UU Pokemon into an OU team and winning that way.


----------



## Lortastic (May 24, 2020)

There are DP leaks before the Sword and Shield DLC are even out?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2020)

Lortastic said:


> There are DP leaks before the Sword and Shield DLC are even out?


Source code leaks for the original games...


----------



## Jimin (May 24, 2020)

Pokemon Pink... : o

Clefairy that doesn't evolve... Ugh...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2020)

Lortastic said:


> There are DP leaks before the Sword and Shield DLC are even out?



Link please.


----------



## Lortastic (May 24, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Source code leaks for the original games...



Oh.. Oops sorry!
There goes my reading comprehension


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 24, 2020)

Welp, my old man 3DS' top screen finally crapped out after months of life support. (Being constantly held up at an angle)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2020)

found this on 4chan 
3 different boards (anime, pokemon and videogames) each voted on fav pokegirl :
kinda curious how results differ (obviously Misty high on the anime poll etc.)





/v/ with that patrician taste


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 26, 2020)

My 3DS XL is going out, as well as my memory card on the fritz. Gonna get a new one and perhps Ultra Sun and a new card to balance it out. If any of you guys have extra mythicals like Diance, Zeraora, Hoopla, etc. I would appreciate it.  Gonna be grinding like a MFer for the next couple months on those games and Yellow, Crystal, etc. to egt extra legendaries and what not.

I can offer Surfing Pikas with Volt Absorb G-max style as an offering later this week.


----------



## jesusus (May 26, 2020)

What are ya'lls favorite rom hacks?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2020)

Liquid Crystal was nice when it came out but now HG/SS kinda does a lot better. 

Usually can't stand grindy mon games and fakemon but I dig Pokemon Clover.

Polished Crystal is pretty sweet.

My favorites are fan games though like Pokemon Insurgence, Pokemon Rocket Rising, or Pokemon Postscriptum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> found this on 4chan
> 3 different boards (anime, pokemon and videogames) each voted on fav pokegirl :
> kinda curious how results differ (obviously Misty high on the anime poll etc.)
> 
> ...



Lorelei is criminally underrated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lorelei is criminally underrated.


Karen too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

I blame the weird BIG HEAD art direction Pokemon has took since they went 3D









Even the mobile game does a better job


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I blame the weird BIG HEAD art direction Pokemon has took since they went 3D


Her legs are tanner than her arms or face. What even.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Her legs are tanner than her arms or face. What even.



My boy never heard of pantyhose. RIP.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My boy never heard of pantyhose. RIP.


There's no indication that those are pantyhose, tbf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> There's no indication that those are pantyhose, tbf.



Your first thought was that it was a tan tho. 

Pokemon models have been pure trash since they went 3D. It's obvious from her official art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Your first thought was that it was a tan tho.
> 
> *Pokemon models have been pure trash since they went 3D.* It's obvious from her official art.


Thanks for vindicating my statement. 

You've been bamboozled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Thanks for vindicating my statement.
> 
> You've been bamboozled.



Still tho. The logical reason for the difference in skin tone would be pantyhose and not a tan. Even with the shit models.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still tho. The logical reason for the difference in skin tone would be pantyhose and not a tan. Even with the shit models.


Nah nah nah.

Take your "I've Been Bamboozled" sticker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nah nah nah.
> 
> Take your "I've Been Bamboozled" sticker.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I blame the weird BIG HEAD art direction Pokemon has took since they went 3D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In general Let's Go went in a different direction after the more proportionate gen 7 games. Gen 6 games, both XY and ORAS had that sort of SD look for the character models, but were more proportionate in official art. In a few ways like that it felt like gen 7 ironed out some kinks in the transfer over to 3D games. Stuff like showing trainers standing by Pokemon helped a lot too.


----------



## Garcher (May 26, 2020)

Gen 7 > Gen 6 & 8


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2020)

Gen 7 is weird because SM is strange to play through again because it's so on rails. I really enjoyed it the first time around and then going through almost all of the same things in Ultra Moon just wasn't nearly as good. I'm sure to some degree this would apply to SwSh minus the whole wild area aspect since it's just as on rails otherwise.

Gen 6 had strange pacing. It took quite some time to get form badge 1 to 2 and then after that you get multiple badges super quickly. It really gave a false idea of how long the game was.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2020)

>Playing official Pokemon games in 2020 ppffff


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2020)

I finally got a switch, nabbed a Let's go Pikachu edition so it came with Let's Go. I thought I was gonna buy sword shield too but I might wait and get whatever enhanced version may be released.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 27, 2020)

~M~ said:


> I finally got a switch, nabbed a Let's go Pikachu edition so it came with Let's Go. I thought I was gonna buy sword shield too but I might wait and get whatever enhanced version may be released.



I'll do anything you want if you stop giving gf money o3o


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'll do anything you want if you stop giving gf money o3o


Really it was an aftermarket seller. But regardless, I'm considering homebrewing it and playing games for free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 27, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Really it was an aftermarket seller. But regardless, I'm considering homebrewing it and playing games for free



Gud gud, smurt ~M~


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2020)

Let's Go wasn't as awful as I thought it'd be. It had some things going for it and going back to Kanto where I know every single thing like the back of my hand is comfortable, though they did change some things by cutting some things out. In some ways it looks better than SwSH with stuff like better size scaling and it runs better. The mix up of getting some Pokemon early was a bit refreshing too, it would've been nice if FR/LG did this even if it made the games easier in the short term. The soundtrack is also perhaps the best its ever been.

Basically what I mean is that it's not such a bad game to play, but looking at it from the outside there's no shortage of issues with it and having played it, it's not like I didn't notice those issues.


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2020)

I watched a video of a guy beating the elite 4 with a level 15 magikarp in let's go


----------



## JayK (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (May 28, 2020)

is SwSh one of the best entries in the series? no
Are you guys overrating second gen? yes
Is this comparison undifferentiated and pushing an agenda ? yes


----------



## JayK (May 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> Is this comparison undifferentiated and pushing an agenda ? yes


You'd be correct.

the agenda of not wanting trash games no matter who develops them


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

Gen 2 has its own major issues. Primarily its Pokemon distribution and level curve.


----------



## Garcher (May 28, 2020)

JayK said:


> You'd be correct.
> 
> the agenda of not wanting trash games no matter who develops them


dumb


----------



## JayK (May 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> dumb


video game discussions, critics and talks as a whole are not the apex of intelligence


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

anyone here ever read the PokeSpe manga ? or still reads it ?

is it good/bad ? worth trying ?
maybe only some gens ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone here ever read the PokeSpe manga ? or still reads it ?
> 
> is it good/bad ? worth trying ?
> maybe only some gens ?


I've read up until part of the way through BW (which until recently was listed on sites really weirdly. I was a bit after Elesa or so as far as the progression goes)

It's very good for the most part. You might like some parts more than others, but of the bunch I've read Emerald is the outlier for weaker and I hadn't quite really gotten into BW.

I hear some of the recent stuff might not be as good, but I'd say it's very worthwhile to read up until HG/SS or even go beyond it.

Just as a side note the artist changes after volume 9, but it's not like it gets bad.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 28, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 

These fan OPs are pretty decent "trailers" for their arcs which are GSC, RS, and E

This one I only just saw for the first time and it previews the entire series up to SM (only a bit for that one). I like this and the GSC one best.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2020)

I´ve read it all, except for sword and shield which strated not long ago.

and well, a couple arc are still being published.

As for it being good its the mix of gamesxanime its obviously superior to both of those


----------



## Lasker (May 28, 2020)

It is very good. There are tons of smart ideas and surprises. This makes the story very entertaining. With badass/cool moments as well. Perfect mix !
(Speaking of cool moment, spoiler, so not for you Shiba

*Spoiler*: _Platinum Arc_ 



 I still fondly remember Giratina trying to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



escape the Distorsion World, only to be ambushed and wrecked by Garchomp's Draco Meteor, haha, perfect.





)

Some excellent characters are only found in this manga I think, like Yellow.

Some gens are a bit long, like GSC, or the never ending jokes in DP which may get a bit annoying. But those are the only two negative topics that I can think about.

So it is totally worth it, especially for a Pokémon fan.

I stopped at B&W too if I remember correctly.

Read it ! ^^ in order and without skipping any gens.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2020)

the best grass starter final evo (design-wise)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (May 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> dumb



Can you suck my cock? You just seem like you'd be really good with how much corporate cock you suck with every post you make. 

I just wanna experience what the bicc boi CEO experiences with you constantly at his defense as if you're worth anything to him.


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> Are you guys overrating second gen? yes


I cant tell if ur purposely choosing to be obtuse or not.

The point the dumb meme is trying to make is that GF did something a lot of developers at the time thought impossible because they wanted to give the players as much content as possible. Does that ideology sound remotely similar to current day GF?


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone here ever read the PokeSpe manga ? or still reads it ?
> 
> is it good/bad ? worth trying ?
> maybe only some gens ?


It's good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 28, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised by the XY manga. It did quite a few things to flesh out that game's narrative and characters.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 29, 2020)

Garcher said:


> is SwSh one of the best entries in the series? no
> *Are you guys overrating second gen? *yes
> Is this comparison undifferentiated and pushing an agenda ? yes


Hard disagree, here.

Crystal, Emerald, and Platinum are top tier for what they are.


----------



## Alita (May 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone here ever read the PokeSpe manga ? or still reads it ?
> 
> is it good/bad ? worth trying ?
> maybe only some gens ?



I'm currently reading the sword and shield manga. It's okay but nothing to write home about imo. I haven't seen the previous gens of the manga but plan to read them in the future.


----------



## Alita (May 29, 2020)

Garcher said:


> is SwSh one of the best entries in the series? no
> Are you guys overrating second gen? yes
> Is this comparison undifferentiated and pushing an agenda ? yes



Gen 2 was objectively the best when it came to post game content. Being able to explore another entire region is better than any other post game content idea in future games they came up with. It also felt like you were getting the best deal for your money. Especially when it came to the heartgold and soulsilver remakes.


----------



## Alita (May 29, 2020)

Garcher said:


> dumb



So having standards is dumb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2020)

I stumbled onto the manga pretty early on, even before I knew what manga was. My dad randomly got me a book that contained a few chapters of the manga, maybe like half of a volume. It was basically just Pewter City and a bit more like the first encounter with Misty. It was still quite good even back then.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 30, 2020)

Replaying bw2 through blaze black 2, the attention to detail and content and lore put in unova in bw2 is astounding 


The whole ancient ruins, desert resort, the tale about ancient unova culture and people, the memory link flashbacks about N, and the gym leaders and elite 4, the region itself is HUGE


Each gym and city has its own feel to it, the geography and stuff is amazing


Also Can't get lentimas town theme out of my head


----------



## ~M~ (May 30, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Replaying bw2 through blaze black 2, the attention to detail and content and lore put in unova in bw2 is astounding
> 
> 
> The whole ancient ruins, desert resort, the tale about ancient unova culture and people, the memory link flashbacks about N, and the gym leaders and elite 4, the region itself is HUGE
> ...


Great gen, sprites were shit but so were gen 1's...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 30, 2020)

~M~ said:


> Great gen, *sprites were shit* but so were gen 1's...


Except no, though?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2020)

I agree that I don't like how the pixels sort of look spread out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 30, 2020)

BW2 was a great game. It's just a shame that it exists in that awkward space in time when the DS was on its deathbed, and everyone was waiting for Game Freak to jump to 3D. It came out in 2012, and by January 2013 Nintendo made their first direct for X&Y. There wasn't much time for it to be in the spotlight, and I seldom run across people who have played it. I didn't even finish Gen 5 for a while because the new gen was so close.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 30, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> BW2 was a great game. It's just a shame that it exists in that awkward space in time when the DS was on its deathbed, and everyone was waiting for Game Freak to jump to 3D. It came out in 2012, and by January 2013 Nintendo made their first direct for X&Y. There wasn't much time for it to be in the spotlight, and I seldom run across people who have played it. I didn't even finish Gen 5 for a while because the new gen was so close.


Yeah BW2 were amazing. They basically fixed everything I didn't like about BW and there were the things that made BW good on top of it there. Making it a sequel taking place two years later and that went through a new route through the region with new towns also gave it just the right amount of same and different.


----------



## jesusus (May 30, 2020)

Yes B2W2 was good. Too bad everyone was hyped for XY even though it sucked.. Everyone at my school bought a 3ds just for XY.. People always get hyped about the wrong things.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2020)

I know you'll appreciate this @Naruto


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2020)

Is that Gen V dick sucking I read. I'm always open to that. I'll contribute when I get back home. But tldr - best Gen yet.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 31, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> BW2 was a great game. It's just a shame that it exists in that awkward space in time when the DS was on its deathbed, and everyone was waiting for Game Freak to jump to 3D. It came out in 2012, and by January 2013 Nintendo made their first direct for X&Y. There wasn't much time for it to be in the spotlight, and I seldom run across people who have played it. I didn't even finish Gen 5 for a while because the new gen was so close.



I dislike the region and the starters that's it.

Larvesta should have been the fire starter, Jellicents first form the water. Snivy is okay but kinda pointless without contrary. Speed is a great stat but not without much to back it up.
Oshawott and the dull pig should have been some wild Pokemon you find and ignore cause they look fucking boring.


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I dislike the region and the starters that's it.
> 
> Larvesta should have been the fire starter, Jellicents first form the water. Snivy is okay but kinda pointless without contrary. Speed is a great stat but not without much to back it up.
> Oshawott and the dull pig should have been some wild Pokemon you find and ignore cause they look fucking boring.


Volcorona would be a godly starter  1000 times better than Charzard


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2020)

Neither of those look the type for starters, which don't tend to be so bug-like or in a form that would be "limited to water". Volcarona's role as a near-legendary is just right for it. Jellicent is great, but it doesn't look like a new trainer's Pokemon.

I don't agree with that at all despite agreeing that the gen 5 starters are mostly pretty weak.


----------



## Aduro (May 31, 2020)

Gen V had a good storyline. it also tended to give you environments where you could catch the mons you need. Rather than giving you mons of every type at once, then shoving on right in your face to beat every pushover gym leader. 

It was also the last one to have actual dungeons taht you had to puzzle through. Really annoyed at all the people who whined about using HMs until Game Freak just got rid of cave puzzles. 

But gen IV was my favourite. I didn't like a lot of the Gen V mon's designs, and the really pixilated 2D models didn't appeal to me as much. Plus the Gen IV Re-makes looked great and put in a ton of extra content.

I think the biggest problem with Gen V was that most of the coolest mons took _so damned long to evolve_. You had to get rufflet to lvl 54, so you were probably past the elite 4 before it got the good stats. Lots of them had to be well over lvl 40. Even though the last two gym leaders were barely over that level.

Meanwhile, the starters and the weak or ugly mons were fully evolving very early on. Patrat and Tranquil evolved just as you needed them to. But you beat most of the main storyline before getting Braviary, Mienshao or Reuniclus. Forcing you to write off half the dex.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (May 31, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Gen V had a good storyline. it also tended to give you environments where you could catch the mons you need. Rather than giving you mons of every type at once, then shoving on right in your face to beat every pushover gym leader.
> 
> It was also the last one to have actual dungeons taht you had to puzzle through. Really annoyed at all the people who whined about using HMs until Game Freak just got rid of cave puzzles.
> 
> ...


True, that's why mods exist 


Most of the mons took ridiculously long to evolve. 

Larvesta, hydregion, bisharp


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2020)

It's always the cool pokemon that are only available at the end game. Happens every time.


----------



## Aduro (May 31, 2020)

jesusus said:


> It's always the cool pokemon that are only available at the end game. Happens every time.


Yeah, I get it with the pseudo legendaries. Since they're supposed to be a reward for hard work. But when its pokemon with average stats, its just annoying.

I don't like bugging people for trade-evolutions either, or risking people not trading my perfectly EV trained and IV bred mons over the internet, so that rules out a lot of cool pokemon. 


There's also the larger problem of pokemon battles having basically no difficulty in single-player. The AI is the one thing that pokemon has needed to fix the most consistently since Gen I.


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2020)

It's still hard to fathom that after making a hard mode in Gen 5 they subsequently idiot proofed every future game.


----------



## Aduro (May 31, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's still hard to fathom that after making a hard mode in Gen 5 they subsequently idiot proofed every future game.


Wasn't much of a hard mode anyway TBH. The AI still clicks the most obvious move. The gym leaders are all still almost monotype, making them ridiculously easy to steamroll. There is no scaling to the levels of your own pokemon.

Competitive pokemon is based around two things
1. Making a team of six pokemon that can be prepared for as many combination of other pokemon as possible. 
2. Predicting your opponents choices by deducing their plans one piece of information at a time. 

Even in hard mode, the AI was still basically.
Sent out a mon, click a move that the opponent will see coming a mile away. They swirch into whatever resists it. I get OHKO'd. Either send out a very similar mon to get OHKO'd. Or send out a different one which will also get predicted.


They should make at least the Elite 4 be based around playstyles rather than types. Add a level of either clairvoyance or random chance to make some AI trainers seem smarter. And make the battles double battles so they're less predictable.


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2020)

I think GameFreak is too afraid to ever make their games even remotely challenging cause it might scare off kids. I mean, there are adults in this world who still struggle with their games (with shift mode, overpowered gift pokemon, a million healing items and no self imposed rules no less).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## JayK (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandra/Clair was legit not an easy fight from what I remember

Morty and Whitney were ridiculous

rest was meh

just looking at the teams only tells half the story anyway seeing how not a single leader has a mon over the 30s aside from Sandra/Clair


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

JayK said:


> Sandra


who ?


----------



## JayK (Jun 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> who ?


edited

I am fucking up names between languages again

not like the English names are the OGs either


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

>*5-th* gym has *2 *pokemon
>Johto leaders using Kantoooooo mons
>theres a metapod
xD

Clair is ok though I guess, difficulty wise


----------



## JayK (Jun 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> >*5-th* gym has *2 *pokemon
> >Johto leaders using Kantoooooo mons
> >theres a metapod
> xD


pretty much

people tend to remember the hard leads which were Whitney, Morty & Clair while forgetting how shit every other leader was

only genuinely hard parts of the series as a whole were the post game frontiers in Emerald and Platinum


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2020)

There's literally only three Johto Pokemon within all of the teams there. Johto had poor Pokemon distribution and made poor use of the new Pokemon.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 1, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's literally only three Johto Pokemon within all of the teams there. Johto had poor Pokemon distribution and made poor use of the new Pokemon.



4. But it's not like this makes it really better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> 4. But it's not like this makes it really better.


TBH I counted at first then came back later and was going off of memory. I neglected to remember Piloswine.


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Theres literally no reason ur rival didnt use Tyranitar and Ursaring over Gengar and Alakazam.

His team wouldve been weak af to fighting but this way it gives his team a more "evil" motif and more Jhoto Pokemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 1, 2020)

(Dunno why Morty is a Dark Leader, but w / e. There were only like two Ghosts in Gen 2, lol.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 1, 2020)

Till this day idk y Bruno had 2 Onix instead of Primape and Poliwrath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2020)

Karma said:


> Till this day idk y Bruno had 2 Onix instead of Primape and Poliwrath.


Primeape in particular even shares an aesthetic with him. They both have metal cuff bracelets.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Volcorona would be a godly starter  1000 times better than Charzard


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2020)

He's right about Volcarona being more awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

never forget that charizard has a BEER BELLY
and tiny arms


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's right about Volcarona being more awesome.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> never forget that charizard has a BEER BELLY
> and tiny arms




What the fuck happened to this thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

the pokemon in my set is better than charizard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the pokemon in my set is better than charizard



I.......I do not even understand how anybody can say the words typed on your screen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

the aura is with me


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 1, 2020)

Imagine stanning Charizard. 

Volcarona is the best non-legendary fire Pokemon, alongside Arcanine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Imagine stanning Charizard.
> 
> Volcarona is the best non-legendary fire Pokemon, alongside Arcanine.


correct

only Arcanine IS a legendary


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 1, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> correct
> 
> only Arcanine IS a legendary



Yeah I was about to say it but I didn't want to boast too much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Imagine stanning Charizard.
> 
> Volcarona is the best non-legendary fire Pokemon, alongside Arcanine.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> correct
> 
> only Arcanine IS a legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 1, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Neither of those look the type for starters, which don't tend to be so bug-like or in a form that would be "limited to water". Volcarona's role as a near-legendary is just right for it. Jellicent is great, but it doesn't look like a new trainer's Pokemon.
> 
> I don't agree with that at all despite agreeing that the gen 5 starters are mostly pretty weak.



I don't even know what "looks" like a starter means. I mean that's the most subjective argument not to use them. 

Frillish and Larvesta have base stats comparable to starters except for one 85 stat each, which makes up for the fact they only evolve once and pretty late.


Aduro said:


> Gen V had a good storyline. it also tended to give you environments where you could catch the mons you need. Rather than giving you mons of every type at once, then shoving on right in your face to beat every pushover gym leader.
> 
> It was also the last one to have actual dungeons taht you had to puzzle through. Really annoyed at all the people who whined about using HMs until Game Freak just got rid of cave puzzles.
> 
> ...



HM's were the worst and I'm glad they're gone. They made training and exploring tedious not difficult. 

If you want to add puzzles just DO it, just LET me push the stupid rock, don't make me lug a useless Sentret with 10 base power crap moves to do it. (Yes IK Strength is 80 bp) making me have to leave my actual good mon behind and exclude them from getting training in a cave with the cave trainers.

GF is just lazy, they refuse to evolve and change the way they do puzzles.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 1, 2020)

Nab im just sick of GameFreak shilling Charizard nonstop.  Same with Lucario..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 1, 2020)

I love 'Zard  But I think they should've let it retire after the Mega Evolutions. Gigazard is too much.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 1, 2020)

Pick your top 10 and score your points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd rather be considered a casual than stanning Metapod


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

>+1 for cool OU Skarmor 

->-2 for cute but useless Glaceon

This chart is baaaaaaaad


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> >+1 for cool OU Skarmor
> 
> ->-2 for cute but useless Glaceon
> 
> This chart is baaaaaaaad


I didn't make it . I guess the reasoning was Glaceon is an eeveelution and fairly popular, Skarmory doesnt exist anymore and is immensely overshadowed by Corviknight in popularity.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I didn't make it . I guess the reasoning was Glaceon is an eeveelution and fairly popular, Skarmory doesnt exist anymore and is immensely overshadowed by Corviknight in popularity.



Sure but TRUE connoisseurs of bad taste pick something just for competitive~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Sure but TRUE connoisseurs of bad taste pick something just for competitive~


Like Landorus-T and Ultra Beasts


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Like Landorus-T and Ultra Beasts


Some Ultra Beasts are cool though. Buzzwole in particular is great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Pick your top 10 and score your points.



I wonder what absolute hater made that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Pick your top 10 and score your points.



-15 

Pokemon:

Pidgeot -1
Azumarill -1
Flygon -2
Hydreigon -2
Volcarona -1
Serperior -2
Aggron -1
Chandelure -1
Lugia -2
Mew -2

This list is basically don't like any Pokemon worth liking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2020)

BTW how is Shiftry not trying too hard? It's a literal Tengu.  

Same with Honedge. Twin Swords is literally the go to "cool mode" for fiction media.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW how is Shiftry not trying too hard? It's a literal Tengu.
> 
> Same with Honedge. Twin Swords is literally the go to "cool mode" for fiction media.



And Honedge line was comeptitively broken too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW how is Shiftry not trying too hard? It's a literal Tengu.
> 
> Same with Honedge. Twin Swords is literally the go to "cool mode" for fiction media.



Not "popular" enough.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Whens the last time you met a Shiftry fan 

You guys are taking this the wrong way. This chart (that I did not make btw) scores how "normal" your taste is. Not how bad it is. But feel free to make a better one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Whens the last time you met a Shiftry fan
> 
> You guys are taking this the wrong way. This chart (that I did not make btw) scores how "normal" your taste is. Not how bad it is. But feel free to make a better one



Only list:

If you have any Gen 8 Pokemon in your team = Suck my ass

If you have a full Gen 1 team = Arrested development

Anything else = You're a legit Pokemon fan


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

I dont even know that MCs name

Red
Gold (Ethan)
Brendan ?
Lucas
?
?
?
?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont even know that MCs name
> 
> Red
> Gold (Ethan)
> ...


Hilbert (Black)


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dont even know that MCs name
> 
> Red
> Gold (Ethan)
> ...


You played Gen 5 no?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> You played Gen 5 no?


no, i only got 2DS last year and still on gen4 
i might even skip gen 5  and try out the 3D ones


I know the girl MCs names tho  (aside from gens 7-8 and LGPE)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i might even skip gen 5  and try out the 3D ones



Big mistake  GF peaked in 2D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2020)

Hydreigon needs another ability. Only having Levitate is so lame. Something like Hustle but for Special Attack would be great for a Pokemon inspired by King Ghidorah.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2020)

Did I just read someone planning to skip Gen5 games?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

didnt mean to offend any unovians 

on /vp/ they like to bash gen 5 sometimes


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2020)

Foolishness, the only thing to hate is the few bad mons in the gen which are horrendous but the games are the best of the entire franchise so far.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

HGSS is peak of the series


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 2, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _The Gods of Pokemon_ 
















Hopes for a Sinnoh Remake Next year with a Mega Evolution for Arceus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

Llama god, I kneel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

they should make remake Arceus and Palkia/Dialga/Giratina more overpowered than anything in SWSH/DLC

the Gods must be the strongest after all


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they should make remake Arceus and Palkia/Dialga/Giratina more overpowered than anything in SWSH/DLC
> 
> the Gods must be the strongest after all



Yeap the strongest title belong to the creator not some doggie who confuses a sword with a stick or a disable dragon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2020)

Got no idea what they were thinking when creating the gods in Gen4. After them everything else should be looking mad unimpressive but instead they just keep making them look bad or not important enough.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2020)

when will Lugia get something 
mega/primal/Gmax etc.

then again how do you improve on perfection


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2020)

Wait for VR Gen2 Remakes in 10 years maybe they will give Johto mons  Z moves or something


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 2, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Got no idea what they were thinking when creating the gods in Gen4. After them everything else should be looking mad unimpressive but instead they just keep making them look bad or not important enough.



Agree, except Xerneas and Yveltal, all legendaries after gen 4 seem to have no importance outisde their own region.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 2, 2020)

Arceus needs to reclaim the throne. 720 BST was a good cap, but they have had no restraint lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

The dogs look broken on paper... wtf... high attack, high speed, high hp, high defenses. Whut even is this stat distribution?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

The dogs look broken on paper... wtf... high attack, high speed, high hp, high defenses. Whut even is this stat distribution?


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> The dogs look broken on paper... wtf... high attack, high speed, high hp, high defenses. Whut even is this stat distribution?


Its GameFreaks being  as usual


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Its GameFreaks being  as usual



Like fuck me lower the stats and give them a great ability or something damn. GF too lazy to do that.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Like fuck me lower the stats and give them a great ability or something damn. GF too lazy to do that.


It's their own battle system is coming back to bite them in the ass. All they know how to do is create broken speed demons or stall hell raisers.


----------



## Karma (Jun 2, 2020)

Since the Gen 4 remakes will be apart of Gen 8 I'm guessing the creation trio + giratina will have a g max form.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 2, 2020)

Arceus ability -> Arceus can hold 3 items


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2020)

Thats broken as hell


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 2, 2020)

I want an Protean Mega Arceus with an Adaptability effect as bonus. If some foodermon like Kecleon can change types as will without Plates, the God of Pokemon should as well.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 3, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Thats broken as hell



I mean if he's God he better be broken, who the fuck plays Ubers anyways? That tier is cancer.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 3, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Got no idea what they were thinking when creating the gods in Gen4. After them everything else should be looking mad unimpressive but instead they just keep making them look bad or not important enough.



If they were they might get used. They're so strong they go straight into the box for the rest of their days so they don't no diff the campaign.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2020)

I was excited for this. That was before it was revealed Gamefreak Thanos'd the dex.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2020)

I wasnt, scaling up models is a lazy gimmick.. They're creatively bankrupt if all they can do these days is come up with another flashy and broken gimmick and treat it as some great innovation along with their amazing animation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I wasnt, scaling up models is a lazy gimmick.. They're creatively bankrupt if all they can do these days is come up with another flashy and broken gimmick and treat it as some great innovation along with their amazing animation


I was praying we'd get Pokemon of the Wild. Instead, we got the same stuff for the last 20+ years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Noooooooo!!!!!! Give my boy Deoxys fairy type for one of his forms!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

@jesusus


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 3, 2020)

Karma said:


> Since the Gen 4 remakes will be apart of Gen 8 I'm guessing the creation trio + giratina will have a g max form.


Please don't.

People have been waiting for this forever, don't do dumb fucking shit like this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2020)

All legends should get primal forms instead of bs gmax or megaevo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> All legends should get primal forms instead of bs gmax or megaevo.


Or an Origin Form or something. Arceus should have all of the plates at once for its form.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

Primals > megas >>>> (shit) >>>> Dmax


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2020)

Who was the genius that greenlit those turd clouds?


----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> All legends should get primal forms instead of bs gmax or megaevo.


They should have never abandoned  Mega-evolutions for Godzilla mode. Megas are some of the best things to come out in a long time.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 3, 2020)

Snake said:


> They should have never abandoned  Mega-evolutions for Godzilla mode. Megas are some of the best things to come out in a long time.



This, Mega Evolution fits perfectly into the concept of the series, Z Moves and Gmax just scream fan service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2020)

Snake said:


> They should have never abandoned  Mega-evolutions for Godzilla mode. Megas are some of the best things to come out in a long time.



For me it´s a case by case,there are great ones,  there are some that look like shit, others useless and others that look like shit and are useless. Furthermore evolving and going back is something i dont like particularly in pkmn, but it´s still better than gmax and Z-moves.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2020)

I liked Mega evolutions. Some of their designs were cool, I honestly prefer it over a cross generational evolution that can permanently ruin a pokemon's look. It started the whole unnecessary trend of battle gimmicks every generation though.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't like Mega Evolution in the games, but its had its positive aspects. I actually like it more in the anime, but overall it just feels almost as nonsensical as Dynamax.

Regional Variants were a much better idea, and they could've just pushed that further or made some actually new evolutions.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2020)

Weird


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 4, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Or an Origin Form or something. Arceus should have all of the plates at once for its form.



Funny because an omnitype mon would be 4x weak to rock.
So Arceus dies to a boulder.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Funny because an omnitype mon would be 4x weak to rock.
> So Arceus dies to a boulder.


I didn't say it should be every type. I said it should have all of its plates.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Weird



Wait. What is Gamefreak trying to tell us here?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 4, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. What is Gamefreak trying to tell us here?


You've been in a coma for 20 years.

None of this is real

Please wake up.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


Looks 12


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


Is a polo more attractive to you than her usual clothing?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Is a polo more attractive to you than her usual clothing?


 glasses


----------



## jesusus (Jun 4, 2020)

Strip away the waifus and GameFreak would lose at least half of its adult fanbase.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)

waifus have not gone down over the years


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2020)

They get a lot of guest artists doing them tbh. They probably then adapt them a bit to match the art style, but yeah it's not even all in-house with character designs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2020)

When your gothic comic book artist that only knows how to draw monsters and ghosts draws Pokemains but doesn't even draws the ones that are actually ghosts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2020)

That......is unsurprising.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh yeah the Poketoons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 6, 2020)

Haven't seen a cartoon like that in ages.

Looks like a nice little venture.


----------



## Karma (Jun 6, 2020)

Soul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Jun 6, 2020)

The next gen Pokemon game we deserve.  But instead we get this piece of work


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 7, 2020)

Will the 9th Generation deliver?



Not gonna lie, I'm already more interested in that than SwSh.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 7, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Will the 9th Generation deliver?
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm already more interested in that than SwSh.


No, unless they replace the incompetent staff at GameFreak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2020)

Karma said:


> Soul



Every time I see these I die a little inside.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

Does online multi-player still work on hgss / Dppt on the ds?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> they should make remake Arceus and Palkia/Dialga/Giratina more overpowered than anything in SWSH/DLC
> 
> the Gods must be the strongest after all


Damn straight. That useless goddamn pressure ability has fucked them over in the powrcreep.


Make their ability like a terrain or something, like dialga for example chrono shift which increases his speed by X amount, and Palkias like space vortex which increases attack / defense of the power of spacial rend


I'm pretty salty that my favorite gen and legendaries of space and time have been overrun by powrcreep 



CrownedEagle said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Gods of Pokemon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that gonna work? Arceus everything 140?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 7, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Does online multi-player still work on hgss / Dppt on the ds?



Services shut down years ago.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Services shut down years ago.




Guess I can't play my only officially legit owned pokemon games ever again

Never got the opportunity to buy a switch or a 3DS


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 7, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Damn straight. That useless goddamn pressure ability has fucked them over in the powrcreep.
> 
> 
> Make their ability like a terrain or something, like dialga for example chrono shift which increases his speed by X amount, and Palkias like space vortex which increases attack / defense of the power of spacial rend
> ...



Mega Ray proves GF doesn't care about balance soooo fuck it give them all op unique abilities. Arceus should hold multiple items. Palkias attacks should all lower a random stat and Dialga should temporarily devolve mons on hit.

And fuck it Arceus is god give him 200 in everything. Then they can fill the tier with Mega Cuntquaza.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Mega Ray proves GF doesn't care about balance soooo fuck it give them all op unique abilities. Arceus should hold multiple items. Palkias attacks should all lower a random stat and Dialga should temporarily devolve mons on hit.
> 
> And fuck it Arceus is god give him 200 in everything. Then they can fill the tier with Mega Cuntquaza.


Imma agree with all this coz I've played none of the newer games  fuck them newer mons

Forever stuck on playing rom hacks on phone emulator


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 7, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Imma agree with all this coz I've played none of the newer games  fuck them newer mons
> 
> Forever stuck on playing rom hacks on phone emulator



New games suck ass so roms and fan games are the future for gamers with standards.

There's lots of fan games that are way higher quality than anything GameFreak has ever or likely will ever produce.

I hope they start using unreal engine to do it eventually since they might want to surpass SW and SH graphics.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> New games suck ass so roms and fan games are the future for gamers with standards.
> 
> There's lots of fan games that are way higher quality than anything GameFreak has ever or likely will ever produce.
> 
> I hope they start using unreal engine to do it eventually since they might want to surpass SW and SH graphics.


Been playing drayno rom hacks recently ( volt white and so on) and it's blowing my mind

Idk what's up with the newer games. I sound like a old man but the newer games suck. The pokemon aren't bad, I like the megas and lots of the new pokemon but gameplay wise it's terrible and pretty easy.


Hell I like to play gba rom hacks with all the newer pokemon  that's better


TF was alola.. I stopped playing coz I got bored tutorials lasted two hours into the game TF


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 7, 2020)

Favorite will forever be Chomp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 7, 2020)

Super Dads


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Super Dads



Well IDK but at least they don't use their childs as rocket bomb to won their battles.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 7, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Well IDK but at least they don't use their childs as rocket bomb to won their battles.


...?


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 8, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Favorite will forever be Chomp


Is this supposed to be a personal attack on dragapult


----------



## charles101 (Jun 8, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Favorite will forever be Chomp



O-Komo or whatever his name is should be Dragon/Fairy imo. I mean, he even has heart-shaped scale on his head


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2020)

He the champion of love


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 8, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> He the champion of love


*Warrior of Love


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2020)

I wasnt thinking of that expession niqqa


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 8, 2020)

I just found out about pokemon battle frontier unbound and it's the greatest pkmn thing I've ever played


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 8, 2020)

Downloaded Pokemon Masters today cuz my 3DS is dead and I'm bored as fuck lately. 

...Rosa has nice legs.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2020)

Gen 2 in-game was bad. Very bad...

I tried a Totodile solo run... It was easy... I literally could OHKO everything after the 4th gym...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 8, 2020)

Also, Blaine sounds kinda...Eggman-y


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 9, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Been playing drayno rom hacks recently ( volt white and so on) and it's blowing my mind
> 
> Idk what's up with the newer games. I sound like a old man but the newer games suck. The pokemon aren't bad, I like the megas and lots of the new pokemon but gameplay wise it's terrible and pretty easy.
> 
> ...



I lasted a little longer but then I realized every trainer had like one shitty underlevelled Pokemon so there eas no chance of losing. So I turned those pieces of shit off.

If I could play Pokemon Yellow as a fucking 5 year old then children can take higher difficulty than this ffs. Dunno why the fuck everything for children has to be made for sub human intelligence levels, it's like they're trying to make future generations dumber.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Gen 2 in-game was bad. Very bad...
> 
> I tried a Totodile solo run... It was easy... I literally could OHKO everything after the 4th gym...



Gen 2 has bad level scaling. But tbh you can do this in other Poke games. Yellow, D/P 2nd gen. 

Grinding Empoleon only you can beat d/p effortlessly.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 9, 2020)

The AI in DP was bad... Really bad... Staraptor uses Steel Wing on Infernape bad...

They really did a good job in Platinum though. The same Staraptor will Brave Bird a Gallade every time.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I lasted a little longer but then I realized every trainer had like one shitty underlevelled Pokemon so there eas no chance of losing. So I turned those pieces of shit off.
> 
> If I could play Pokemon Yellow as a fucking 5 year old then children can take higher difficulty than this ffs. Dunno why the fuck everything for children has to be made for sub human intelligence levels, it's like they're trying to make future generations dumber.


The dumber kids are, the easier it is to sway them to buy their mediocre products.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

*Team Deep Sea Terror





*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Team Deep Sea Terror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say switch one of those out for Golisopod


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'd say switch one of those out for Golisopod


No, that one is for another kind of team. That team was pokemon that will kill you in the water.


----------



## JayK (Jun 10, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> If I could play Pokemon Yellow as a fucking 5 year old


thats more luck than anything

I remember trying the game myself back then and getting smashed by Brock

how the fuck is a 4-5 year old supposed to know that you gotta train Mankey/Butterfree to learn a certain ability as the only chance to pass the unironically hardest gym in the game


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2020)

I remember beating Brock with Pikachu... I guess I was really overleveled...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No, that one is for another kind of team. That team was pokemon that will kill you in the water.


But...

You find Giant Isopods on the deep-ocean floors and in deep trenches. 


And I'm actually starting to warm up to Pokemon Masters.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 10, 2020)

JayK said:


> thats more luck than anything
> 
> I remember trying the game myself back then and getting smashed by Brock
> 
> how the fuck is a 4-5 year old supposed to know that you gotta train Mankey/Butterfree to learn a certain ability as the only chance to pass the unironically hardest gym in the game



Uh no it's not luck.

I grinded Pikachu to level 15, caught a Pidgey and Pidgeotto, used the pidgey to sand attack Geodude, used Pikachus double team to raise evasion and quick attacked him to death.

Pidgeotto took care of the Onix (can also just use another Pidgey) sand attacking and tackling until fainted, Pikachu comes out again, rinse repeat.

I wasn't some prodigy child, it's just well fuck if it doesn't work guess I'll go level some more. I could read, I knew what the word accuracy meant, so that's all it took to come up with that strategy, that and grinding Pikachu until he learned new moves and just fighting to see what they do.

I came up with that at fucking 5, kids are N O T stupid and treating them stupidly prevents them from developing.

The battle was not luck at that point it was winnable 100% of the time, did it more than once.

Pikachu then soloed the rest of the gyms due to high levels and the elite four was him and Articuno/Zapdos, again I came across them no problem and even at their base level, with an overlevelled Pikachu the elite four was tough but beatable.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 12, 2020)

Wholesome


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

would anyone here buy DP remakes if they were in LGPE style/gameplay ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Favorite will forever be Chomp



I'd kill for a Deino.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

Middle evolutions just don't get no love, man. Like poor Ivysaur...


----------



## jesusus (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> would anyone here buy DP remakes if they were in LGPE style/gameplay ?


I wouldnt buy them if they are made by GameFreak


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

is there such a thing as ~canon protagonist gender for each gen in pokemon "lore" ? 

or any of the Player Characters can be considered equally canon with any starter


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2020)

IIRC, in the manga, the male character is always the first color/jewel/letter/whatever and the rival is always the second... It's a bit more complicated with third versions and updated sequels...


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 13, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Middle evolutions just don't get no love, man. Like poor Ivysaur...


The fuck you talking about, Ivysaur's in Smash


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> would anyone here buy DP remakes if they were in LGPE style/gameplay ?


No

Someone wants women to step on their pokeballs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

So every step you take there's a chance you horrifically squash your cute Eevee?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So every step you take there's a chance you horrifically squash your cute Eevee?


This is, unfortunately, some furry's fetish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is, unfortunately, some furry's fetish



We need a horrific rating.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2020)

Two best champions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Two best champions


And then Wallace jumps in with his sexuality-ambiguous choice of wear.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 14, 2020)

Back when champions were cool.. Now I wouldnt be surprised if the champion in gen 9 wears a Charizard bodysuit.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 14, 2020)

Leon was legit the closest thing to a good new character in SwSh tho.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2020)

which say a lot of SwSh horridness


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Back when champions were cool.. Now I wouldnt be surprised if the champion in gen 9 wears a Charizard bodysuit.


A Poke Maniac as the Champion.

I'd be fine with that.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 14, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Two best champions



Exactly the same thing I wanted to say. 

Steven x Cynthia is the way.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2020)

Now Shiba, post that one where Steven and Cynthia are praising their soon to be opponents and then she says to dispatch them quickly so they can go back home to fuck while he is groping her ass.

I saw it two days ago around internet, I know you already have it in your collection.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> A Poke Maniac as the Champion.
> 
> I'd be fine with that.



As long as it is our boy @Disquiet ......I hope he comes back eventually.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

cute


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2020)

ooooooooooooooold


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2020)

What's everyone's favorite Team Admin?

While nothing in particular stuck out at me in the game itself, I really liked Mars from the Pokemon Special manga. Something about the way she was drawn was cute and she was fun and competent so I ended up liking her more overall as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What's everyone's favorite Team Admin?


ORAS Shelly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> ooooooooooooooold


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2020)

I was just about to post that


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

I got Glacia from a one-roll in Pokemon Masters today.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What's everyone's favorite Team Admin?
> 
> While nothing in particular stuck out at me in the game itself, I really liked Mars from the Pokemon Special manga. Something about the way she was drawn was cute and she was fun and competent so I ended up liking her more overall as a result.


Miror B


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 15, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Leon was legit the closest thing to a good new character in SwSh tho.



Nessa, Sonya, Raihan, Hop, Bede, Marnie, Rose and everyone else disagree basicaly.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)

The only "good" characters GameFreak ever makes is waifus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> The only "good" characters GameFreak ever makes is waifus.


thats sometihng


----------



## Aduro (Jun 15, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> Nessa, Sonya, Raihan, Hop, Bede, Marnie, Rose and everyone else disagree basicaly.


Nessie didn't really do anything outside her gym battle, had very little personality. Bede was every snooty rival with secret insecurity ever. Hop was just Hau except completely no self-aware.

Rose was your standard eco terrorist villain, with the really moronic motivation that the fuel everyone is using will run out in 2000 years. There was plenty of time to safely research dynamax energy, he didn't need to do crazy god summoning terrorist attacks. He's like Lysandre with Maxie's goal, except Lysandre was actually fun in being selfish and eccentric.

Sonya had potential, but she just dropped some exposition, without doing anything herself, or even getting a single battle, despite getting hyped as a trainer. Marnie had little to no agency in the fact that her fans were causing problems for people. She barely contributed to the plot.

Raihan was okay, but a bit one-note.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> The only "good" characters GameFreak ever makes is waifus.


Marley is a precious bean, and she isn't a waifu.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

Cyrus is a pretty good character 

And N is a good tragic character. ...out of the two that exist.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Marley isn't a waifu.


sure


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> sure


She isnt, she's a precious bean and I'd thank you to keep your greasy, lewd fingers off of her.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 15, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Nessie didn't really do anything outside her gym battle, had very little personality. Bede was every snooty rival with secret insecurity ever. Hop was just Hau except completely no self-aware.
> 
> Rose was your standard eco terrorist villain, with the really moronic motivation that the fuel everyone is using will run out in 2000 years. There was plenty of time to safely research dynamax energy, he didn't need to do crazy god summoning terrorist attacks. He's like Lysandre with Maxie's goal, except Lysandre was actually fun in being selfish and eccentric.
> 
> ...



And what make them so below Leon when he just an overrated champ with an awful sense of style. Bede and Hop have full arc development and many personalities facet during the stories same as Marnie and Sonya who evolve as well, it already better than everything that offer Leon who is just a another goal to beat in the game.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean, I guess you could count Cyrus as a tragic character - so emotionally detached from the people and world around him that he sees everything and everybody around him as inefficient and unsalvageable, to the point where he concludes that the only solution to this problem is to reset existence. 

So, technically 3 tragic characters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Aduro (Jun 15, 2020)

CrownedEagle said:


> And what make them so below Leon when he just an overrated champ with an awful sense of style. Bede and Hop have full arc development and many personalities facet during the stories same as Marnie and Sonya who evolve through the story is already better than everything offer Leon is just a goal to beat nothing more, nothing less.


Its fine for Leon to be tacky and goofy, because it fits his role in the story as a vain but well-meaning hero who can't quite measure up to his own reputation.

Leon was somebody who took the mantle of a hero, but was too wrapped up in his own ego to notice that the real threat was Rose. But he still managed to stand up to Rose when the extent of his madness was made clear. Showing that he had the potential to be a true leader. Instead of a showy figurehead.
Although Leon failed to stop Eternatus, he'd learned enough humility to support the player character, and his little brother, step up and save the day. Which sparked Leon re-inventing himself at the battle tower.

 That made him an interesting character to me. He's also the only character in the whole damned game to actually stand out. Hop was too much like Barry and Hau. Bede was too much like Silver and Blue. Nessa was too similar to Elesa. Sonia is Bianca in BW2 if she started out confident.

The other champions aren't so similar to Leon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 15, 2020)

Me, waking up 3 hours after falling asleep on my back


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jun 16, 2020)

So gamefreak will never put such an effort in a game ever again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

You guys are reaching on these characters. Maybe in the manga version....not game version.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

amazing doggo


Ninetales is prettier tho


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> amazing doggo
> 
> 
> Ninetales is prettier tho



They are both beautiful and fluffy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

what an ugly Charizard


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

Can't imagine what they're gonna show that's worth waiting for, but here you go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what an ugly Charizard


Sir you may keep your insults to yourself!


Naruto said:


> Can't imagine what they're gonna show that's worth waiting for, but here you go.



The dlc?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 16, 2020)

He said worth waiting for.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what an ugly Charizard


Origins always looked a bit bland to me, apart from that last episode...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

probably too early to announce DP remakes if they only come out late 2021

so only DLC news ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2020)

Probably something regarding that dumb Sleep game since nothing has been said about it in ages.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 16, 2020)

Who cares about these dumb apps. Just make a good pokemon game already


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 16, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Its fine for Leon to be tacky and goofy, because it fits his role in the story as a vain but well-meaning hero who can't quite measure up to his own reputation.
> 
> Leon was somebody who took the mantle of a hero, but was too wrapped up in his own ego to notice that the real threat was Rose. But he still managed to stand up to Rose when the extent of his madness was made clear. Showing that he had the potential to be a true leader. Instead of a showy figurehead.
> Although Leon failed to stop Eternatus, he'd learned enough humility to support the player character, and his little brother, step up and save the day. Which sparked Leon re-inventing himself at the battle tower.
> ...



Disagree, Leon is for me quite similar to old characters like Blue or Alder with his goofy style and coockiness, Hop and Bede only look like Hau / Hop and Silver / Blue at superficial level, they have completely changed from personality between the end and the start of the game. I just find More interesting characters without all the hype around in S&S. He not horrible but he far from being memorable for me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2020)

The fucking disrespect comparing Hop and Hau to my boy Barry. He was an actual friendly rival not a fucking cheerleader.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> probably too early to announce DP remakes if they only come out late 2021
> 
> so only DLC news ?



When will the pokemon remake madness end 

For real, when should it stop? We keep making games and they just go to the back of the line to be remade later on? Like, why? I feel like everything from 16 bits onward doesn't need to be remade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

Naruto said:


> When will the pokemon remake madness end
> 
> For real, when should it stop? We keep making games and they just go to the back of the line to be remade later on? Like, why? I feel like everything from 16 bits onward doesn't need to be remade.


daddy Masuda says buy, so you buy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2020)

favorite Sabrina design ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2020)

Johto of course.

Gen1 isn´t bad but fairly outdated by now


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 16, 2020)

Everyone gunning for DPP remakes. Watch them just  give you a port instead


----------



## Yonatan (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite Sabrina design ?



Her LG/FR design.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Pokemon toothbrushing


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Pokemon puzzles


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

Pokemon Snap


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> Pokemon Snap


(not actual gameplay footage)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2020)

Fuck! Yes! Pokemon Snap Bitches!!!!!!


----------



## Aduro (Jun 17, 2020)

OH MY FUCKING GOD THEY ARE DOING ANOTHER POKEMON SNAP!

Also some shitty mobile non-game about brushing your teeth and a microtraction based mobile game.


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

Thats fucking it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

24.06


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

"big project" announcement  next week


----------



## Aduro (Jun 17, 2020)

They're doing another accouncement next week. Hopefully its a DPPt remake instead of just another lazy third party mobile game. Could be Let's Go GSC or something though.


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

DP


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2020)

I saw the direct by chance. No idea there was a direct lmao 

A whole lot of nothing.

I guess I can try the cafe Tsum Tsum ripoff


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 17, 2020)

SNAP on a modern console 

And the 'mons are properly scaled!


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

it's too early for the next mainline games though


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

What would be the enchncements since Gen IV that would even make a DPP neccessary? : o Legit question. I haven't played since Gen IV...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2020)

Big Project seems to caught my attention as well.

Maybe a remake?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What would be the enchncements since Gen IV that would even make a DPP neccessary? : o Legit question. I haven't played since Gen IV...


gigantamax arceus


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What would be the enchncements since Gen IV that would even make a DPP neccessary? : o Legit question. I haven't played since Gen IV...


The remakes aren't made because they are >necessary<


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

could be LGPE 2 (Johto)
or Detective Pikachu 2 (but that was already announced IIRC, just no new news)
or remakes


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What would be the enchncements since Gen IV that would even make a DPP neccessary? : o Legit question. I haven't played since Gen IV...



Well, DPP was on the regular Nintendo DS and they did not use the maximum capacity of the console to make this game at that time, Diamond and Pearl are very similar to Emerald, Sapphire and Ruby in terms of graphics. So on switch this will obviously be on a whole new level plus it is one of the most beloved gen of the franchise.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> could be LGPE 2 (Johto)
> or Detective Pikachu 2 (but that was already announced IIRC, just no new news)
> or remakes


could also be a spin-off game

maybe a new Battle Revolution attached to Home that uses the full dex 

if they follow their pattern a new mainline game would be end of 2021, announcing it now would be too early


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 17, 2020)

Snap 2 is what the Wild Area should have been in SwSh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

Garcher said:


> could also be a spin-off game
> 
> maybe a new Battle Revolution attached to Home that uses the full dex
> 
> if they follow their pattern a new mainline game would be end of 2021, announcing it now would be too early


true, but wouldnt a spin-off be included today ? 
does a spin-off warrant a totally separate announcement ?


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> true, but wouldnt a spin-off be included today ?
> does a spin-off warrant a totally separate announcement ?


today were not >real< games


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2020)

So I guess Pokemon Snap is what we get instead of a general direct


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

Wouldnt Nintendo have had their E3 direct around this time?

Idk wut they're doing


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Snap is the one on N64 where you act as a photographer, right? Never played it. I always liked the Pinball games...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

from Smile


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> So I guess Pokemon Snap is what we get instead of a general direct



Let's be real. Snap deserves a sequel. And it's been 20 years since the original.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Let's be real. Snap deserves a sequel. And it's been 20 years since the original.



I have no interest in taking pictures of pokemon.

You do you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

some ppl have a lot of  free time


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I have no interest in taking pictures of pokemon.
> 
> You do you.


I'm guessing u never played the original.

No one actually cares about taking pictures of mediocre 3D models, the arcady feel to the gameplay is what got people hooked.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Why does that guy/gal have two Platinums? 

I don't think I've ever even seen Snap gameplay...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Why does that guy/gal have two Platinums?


he wants to summon Giratina


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2020)

I wonder how much all that Pokemon merch costs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> When will the pokemon remake madness end
> 
> For real, when should it stop? We keep making games and they just go to the back of the line to be remade later on? Like, why? I feel like everything from 16 bits onward doesn't need to be remade.



I may be giving to much credit by saying this, but maybe......maybe to show some different ideas before seeing what would work for the newest main game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I have no interest in taking pictures of pokemon.
> 
> You do you.



Fans of the original been waiting for 20 years. This was a good announcement bro.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I may be giving to much credit by saying this, but maybe......maybe to show some different ideas before seeing what would work for the newest main game.


IDK, they retread a lot of ground. I use to give Pokemon a pass because of my nostalgia goggles, but even now I can't look kindly on how the series refuses to do something new.

I couldn't even finish Sword/Shield.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

I mean, most RPGs are formulaic... Pokemon is no different in that regard. Get a team together and save the world...


----------



## jesusus (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah but when its piss easy, looks like Ps2 game and guts features.. I'd say Gamefreaku can do better.. But thats asking too much for them since they are an understaffed, underfunded starving third world game developer.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2020)

Pokémon Snap is only making GameFreak look even more incompetent


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2020)

I think this Pokemon toothbrushing is a perfidious strategy to win over children for the franchise. The idea is basically that parents use the app to get their children to brush their teeth while unconsciously conditioning them to become Pokemon fans.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2020)

Garcher said:


> I think this Pokemon toothbrushing is a perfidious strategy to win over children for the franchise. The idea is basically that parents use the app to get their children to brush their teeth while unconsciously conditioning them to become Pokemon fans.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> IDK, they retread a lot of ground. I use to give Pokemon a pass because of my nostalgia goggles, but even now I can't look kindly on how the series refuses to do something new.
> 
> I couldn't even finish Sword/Shield.


The remakes change enough of the previous game, while adding in new pokemon. Sword and Shield.....was just a huge miss. But you made the mistake of buying that game. You did not learn your lesson.


Jimin said:


> I mean, most RPGs are formulaic... Pokemon is no different in that regard. Get a team together and save the world...



Not everyone of them is save the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But you made the mistake of buying that game. You did not learn your lesson.


Yup. Feels like I made a COD player move.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 17, 2020)

People clamoring for remakes after ORAS? 

Unless Morimoto is coming back as a director, I have no faith.

Honestly I would rather have some of these games just re-released digitally  Gen 4 gameplay and onward still holds up.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> from Smile


no response ...? 

Professor Oak


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fans of the original been waiting for 20 years. This was a good announcement bro.


I still have my original N64 and PokèSnap


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not everyone of them is save the world.



From what I've seen, everything besides the first two generations and their remakes have been. Gen III was saving the world from drying out or drowning. Gen IV was literally saving existence itself...

I'm afraid IDK the plots post Gen IV...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> From what I've seen, everything besides the first two generations and their remakes have been. Gen III was saving the world from drying out or drowning. Gen IV was literally saving existence itself...
> 
> I'm afraid IDK the plots post Gen IV...


Gen 5 was basically preventing a deceitful, manipulative cult from taking over.

Gen 6 was preventing a Doomsday Cult from actively causing the end if the world in such a way that only _they _would survive.

Gen 7...at the very end was pretty much just preventing Inter-Dimension fuckery.


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2020)

Didnt all of team plasma with the exception of Ghetsis legitimately believe the bullshit they were peddling?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2020)

Karma said:


> Didnt all of team plasma with the exception of Ghetsis legitimately believe the bullshit they were peddling?


Hence a cult.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2020)

I can't remember Team Galatic. Did most of the grunts even understand Cyrus's plan in either DP or Platinum?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 17, 2020)

There's a scene in Platinum where Cyrus gives a rousing speech to his grunts.

Then tells the player behind their backs that he was lying


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

soon


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

Do you really want a ps2 remake of DP?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Do you really want a ps2 remake of DP?


even the worst DP remakes will be better at least than base SWSH 
but tbh, if its bad than its bad, dont play it
if its ok, then good

it will also increase the amount of Cynthia fanart


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 18, 2020)

I dream that Game Freak make a single full game like Platinum or Emerald (two of the best storylines with white  black2) instead of dividing them to earn more money.


----------



## Karma (Jun 18, 2020)

Mfw theres gonna be a decent 3D model for Cynthia


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> There's a scene in Platinum where Cyrus gives a rousing speech to his grunts.
> 
> Then tells the player behind their backs that he was lying



IIRC if you talk to a few Grunts, they even say they don't completely understand the plan but just went along with the leader or something...

Just so I understand... Cyrus's plan was to basically restart the world with him as the supreme power, right? 



Karma said:


> Mfw theres gonna be a decent 3D model for Cynthia



How come Cynthia is such a popular champion? Is she so much better than the other ones? She was quite involved.in DPP's plot. She was smart enough to deduce that something insanely powerful like Arceus existed in Platinum.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How come Cynthia is such a popular champion? Is she so much better than the other ones? She was quite involved.in DPP's plot. She was smart enough to deduce that something insanely powerful like Arceus existed in Platinum.


Waifus are absolute. SSS. Gridman had that one chick with the thighs, and that's what got her an insane amount of popularity(and some pretty great fan art).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> She was quite involved.in DPP's plot. She was smart enough to deduce that something insanely powerful like Arceus existed in Platinum.


in HGSS she talks to the Gods


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

Well, she did figue out the the creation trio's boss was the Original One. 

Is that why you love Rose so much, MM? : o


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 18, 2020)

Fucking negged.

Never make Eevee evos sad.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been using Pokemon Smile, 10/10 best pokemon game ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Do you really want a ps2 remake of DP?


Pfft ps2.......as if they even want to use graphics like those.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 18, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Waifus are absolute. SSS. Gridman had that one chick with the thighs, and that's what got her an insane amount of popularity(and some pretty great fan art).


The hilarious thing is that her thighs were the same as any other anime girl. It was literally just a comment the designer or director made about one of the girls focusing on breasts and the other on thighs, and then the fan art scene exploded to expound on that.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 18, 2020)

Apparently people are assuming the next announcement will be a Gold/Silver Let's Go version because of the many Johto Pokemon in the background.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

Let's Go Pichu and Togepi?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

What are even the most popular Gen II Pokemon?

Aipom? Teddiursa?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimin said:


> What are even the most popular Gen II Pokemon?
> 
> Aipom? Teddiursa?


Umbreon


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep. Umbreon always ranks 1st in polls and overall as a dark type and eeveelution. Even though Espeon is cooler.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

But if you're going to make it in the same style, you're going to need a small Pokemon that you can put on your head. Aipom was one of Ash's Pokemon in the anime so it's a good choice. If you're going this route, I wonder how they're going to have three starters in-game...


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

Picking less popular choices would be unique. but they'd play it safe and go for popular pokemon. Maybe Pikachu and Eevee again


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh wait! Marill. Tracy had one in the Orange Islands.  Aipom and Marill would make the moat sense.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Let's Go Miltank!

And

Let's Go Wobbuffet!


----------



## Garcher (Jun 18, 2020)

let's go pikachu 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Let's Go Miltank!
> 
> And
> 
> Let's Go Wobbuffet!



It'll be Pichu and Togepi and you WILL FUCKING LIKE IT.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Let's Go Miltank!
> 
> And
> 
> Let's Go Wobbuffet!


Miltank is an incredibly underrated Pokemon. It's chonky cute.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

Pichu sucks

Raichu > Pikashit >= Pikaclones > Pichu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2020)

tbh I would play a LG Johto for like $20 if they fix some shit from LGPE (and Pro controller support !!!)

but definitely not as a Pichu or Togepi


----------



## Altace (Jun 18, 2020)

Alolan Raichu is best chu.

Fight me.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

I will download LG Johto for free.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Altace said:


> Alolan Raichu is best chu.
> 
> Fight me.


Pokemon Stadium Raichu was tail surfing before Alolan Raichu was even a thing.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 18, 2020)

If there's another Let's Go, I hope they allow cross-gen 'mons like Mamoswine :


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Jesus fukkin Christ, Noland and his Pinsir in Pokemon Masters.

Just X Attack twice and Fury Cutter everything.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 18, 2020)

Given the amount of Johto plushies, its almost certainly a Gen II Let's Go. That's minimum effort for decent profits after all. Maybe they'll tack on some other news along with it. But nothing I'd be that excited by.

 Honestly I doubt I'll care at all what the cover mons are.

LGPE had almost nothing but cosmetic changes to the original's story and some joy con gimmickery. The battles looked even more dumbed down with no items, weather or abilities. 
 LGPE was missing so much stuff you got from FRLG, or would expect from a core series pokemon game. No sevii islands. No Battle Tower. No Game Corner. No day night cycle. No breeding. Less than 200 mons, counting alolan forms.

Its like every time they saw something that might be annoying to implement, they just said 'skip it, reviewers will just call it accessible'. Even though they were adapting a game that even dumb kids could enjoy in single-player. And I'm annoyed that it was still a critical and commercial success, because they're probably gonna keep that worth ethic going forwards.

The Switch Gen I remakes literally had less story content and gameplay variety than the GBA ones. So I've got no interest in a potential Johto one. Its basically proof that if a pokemon game looks cute, nobody cares that its shallow and not innovative in big ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Given the amount of Johto plushies, its almost certainly a Gen II Let's Go. That's minimum effort for decent profits after all. Maybe they'll tack on some other news along with it. But nothing I'd be that excited by.
> 
> Honestly I doubt I'll care at all what the cover mons are.
> 
> ...


Here's my two cents on that - I believe it was said that it was more for the _newer generation that's more familiar with Pokemon Go_, which, okay, I can accept that for that specific set of games. 

And then Gen. 8 came out.

I just...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 18, 2020)

I remember...

"Pokemon 2019 will be for experienced players"


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I remember...
> 
> "Pokemon 2019 will be for experienced players"


"It will be for players experienced in paying full price for a mediocre game" is what they meant.


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2020)

Not gonna lie there are things about Isle of Armor I do like/find interesting looking at the info on serebii's website. The problem more than anything for me is the price. There are other issue besides just that obviously but having to pay for that plus the games is just way too much. Especially when with previous games you paid one price and got more content then in just sword or shield by themselves. 

I like the idea and concept for instance of Galarian Slowbro. The design isn't bad at all and it has a brand new type combination that you could argue is better than the original. It's stats are changed a bit from the original to make it more offensive and it has a new ability that lets it attack first at times. It's also got a really good new signature move. 



Some of these new moves sound really good and/or interesting too. Scorching Sands is basically a ground type scald, Flip Turn is basically a water type U Turn, Grassy Glide on grassy terrain become a 140 base power move with priority when used by a grass type......that's crazy and imagine how it can be abused with Tapu Bulu when it becomes available, Hitmontop with triple axel and technician can do a lot of damage, meteor beam is a 120 power special move that raises your special attack before being fired and you can get around the 2 turn problem with a power herb, etc. 

If they had put this content into the original games and you paid the same price you did for sword and shield it might have been worth it tho.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2020)

What about Galar Slowking?


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2020)

Also.....

Kantonian Raichu > Alolan Raichu >>> Pichu >>>>>> Pikachu

I like Alolan Raichu but I prefer the less cute and fluffy original. It's also got better abilities that are not as situational imo. Particularly lightning rod.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> What about Galar Slowking?


But will Galarian Slowbro's drill be a drill that pierces the heavens?


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2020)

jesusus said:


> What about Galar Slowking?



I haven't seen much if anything on him yet but serebii is still updating info day by day so we may see him soon. Unless he is only available in the crown tundra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 18, 2020)

That new flying type dual chop move looks sick. Scyther iirc gets it so it has a 2-hit, 180 STAB move to use on fighting types and Scizor gets something to hit fighting and bug types with properly outside bullet punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> That new flying type dual chop move looks sick. Scyther iirc gets it so it has a 2-hit, 180 STAB move to use on fighting types and Scizor gets something to hit fighting and bug types with properly outside bullet punch.


I mean, Aerial Ace was always an option for Scyther...


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I mean, Aerial Ace was always an option for Scyther...



Dual wingbeat does allow you to get around stuff like sturdy and focus sash tho since it hits twice.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Dual wingbeat does allow you to get around stuff like sturdy and focus sash tho since it hits twice.


Technician Scyther w/ Eviolite
Aerial Ace/Dual Wingbeat
X-Scissor/U-Turn
Quick Attack
Night Slash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2020)

Also, just searched up Scyther right now.

Side-result via pokemon.fandom.com:

Weakness: *Onix*, Flying, Ice, Fire, Electric

Weird, it's weak to a specific Pokemon.


----------



## Alita (Jun 18, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Technician Scyther w/ Eviolite
> Aerial Ace/Dual Wingbeat
> X-Scissor/U-Turn
> Quick Attack
> Night Slash



Yeah this would be more or less the set I would probably use. I might replace night slash with steel wing or swords dance tho. Also if I were making a set before sword and shield I might consider bug bite as the main bug stab since it gets the technician boost.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Here's my two cents on that - I believe it was said that it was more for the _newer generation that's more familiar with Pokemon Go_, which, okay, I can accept that for that specific set of games.
> 
> And then Gen. 8 came out.
> 
> I just...



Treating children like they all have sub 40 IQ is not a viable excuse. We all played regular fucking games when we were kids, kids can do that today too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Treating children like they all have sub 40 IQ is not a viable excuse. We all played regular fucking games when we were kids, *kids can do that today too.*


Can they, tho?

_Can they really?_


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Pichu sucks
> 
> Raichu > Pikashit >= Pikaclones > Pichu


Dedenne is the best though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Can they, tho?
> 
> _Can they really?_



Only boomers shit on newer generations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2020)

Y'all playing that Pokemon Teeth brushing game? It's pretty lit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dedenne is the best though.


Potatomon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Only boomers shit on newer generations.


I merely posed a question.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2020)

favorite move ? 

mine is earthquake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2020)

Ice beam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 19, 2020)

Substitute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jun 19, 2020)

Close Combat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2020)

Belly drum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 19, 2020)

Thousand Arrows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yonatan (Jun 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dedenne is the best though.



Mini Raichu sure is cute I'll give him that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2020)

i always thought Emolga is the cutest and smuggest pikaclone


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite move ?
> 
> mine is earthquake


Flamethrower is tied closely w/ Seed Bomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Flamethrower is tied closely w/ Seed Bomb



So you're either strong against me or weak to me. Amusing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 19, 2020)

Yonatan said:


> Mini Raichu sure is cute I'll give him that.


Dedenne is a very cute fat orange Raichu hamster. It's hard not to fall in love with it if you watch the XY anime. It's probably still my favorite Fairy Pokemon (not that it comes off as one). It was basically the cutest thing on screen at any given time that it was on screen.










I appreciate that the type is starting to move beyond its initial little pixies and flowers and pink things motif with stuff like the Impidimp line possibly indicating that they're moving in the direction of mythological creature or fae. I think the typing will come off a lot better if they do stuff like that.


----------



## Simon (Jun 19, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Y'all playing that Pokemon Teeth brushing game? It's pretty lit.


I've gagged myself trying too hard to catch a pokemon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Apparently people are assuming the next announcement will be a Gold/Silver Let's Go version because of the many Johto Pokemon in the background.


Dear god no!!!!


Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite move ?
> 
> mine is earthquake


Psychic


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> So you're *either strong against me or weak to me.*Amusing.


Ahahaha. Hah.

_Noooooo. _


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite move ?
> 
> mine is earthquake



Aero Blast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ahahaha. Hah.
> 
> _Noooooo. _



Yuh. Flamethrower>Ice Beam, Ice Beam>Seed bomb


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2020)

cute nerd


----------



## Aduro (Jun 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> favorite move ?
> 
> mine is earthquake


Metronome.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Yuh. Flamethrower>Ice Beam, Ice Beam>Seed bomb


Octillery can learn both Flamethrower and Seed Bomb.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 19, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Octillery can learn both Flamethrower and Seed Bomb.


Octillery has a really cool movepool. It deserves a slight stat distribution and a better ability.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Octillery has a really cool movepool. It deserves a slight stat distribution and a better ability.


Sniper's okay, just give Octillery that Scope Lens.

...or Razor Claw. But no really, Scope Lens.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Octillery has a really cool movepool. It deserves a slight stat distribution and a better ability.


The stats need fixing, But its got moody, that's an amazing ability, for a mixed attacker.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 19, 2020)

Octillery should be tankier since its based on a tank.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Octillery should be tankier since its based on a tank.


Well, it _was_.

Now it's just a mortar.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 19, 2020)

Still resetting for shiny celebi on virtual crystal. I did get Suicune though.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

Wood Hammer! I loved using Rock Head Sudowoodo in my HG playthrough.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Wood Hammer! I loved using Rock Head Sudowoodo in my HG playthrough.


Heheheh "Fake Wood"

Heheheheheh "Rock Head"

Heheheheheheheheheh "Rock Head" "Fake Wood"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Octillery can learn both Flamethrower and Seed Bomb.



To bad it could not learn to keep the better design it had.....


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Octillery has a really cool movepool. It deserves a slight stat distribution and a better ability.





Aduro said:


> The stats need fixing, But its got moody, that's an amazing ability, for a mixed attacker.



What would you change about Octillery's stats? Less defense for offense? Or just increase the total base value for all stats?

There are so many other Pokemon who could use a stat change as well.

Btw Octillery has one of the best cries.


----------



## Karma (Jun 20, 2020)

I wish Octillery kept its original design


----------



## Aduro (Jun 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> What would you change about Octillery's stats? Less defense for offense? Or just increase the total base value for all stats?
> 
> There are so many other Pokemon who could use a stat change as well.
> 
> Btw Octillery has one of the best cries.


Just a slightly higher bigger base stat total, they already did for other pokemon in Gen VI. Presumably to make up for the high and well allocated stats of certain Gen V pokemon.


I would boost each of Octillery's defences a little to help it live long enough to get those crazy moody boosts.

Heliolisk could do with a boost as well. Enough base speed to stand out more as a pivot, or enough special attack to really stand out as a solar power sweeper. Maybe 10 more on each.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Apparently people are assuming the next announcement will be a Gold/Silver Let's Go version because of the many Johto Pokemon in the background.


good.

Cause that will be the first pokemon mainstream game I'll be skipping...

...even if they manage to do some super amazing graphics somehow


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Octillery can learn both Flamethrower and Seed Bomb.



Let's not get into the weeds. Gengar can learn ice beam.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Let's not get into the weeds. Gengar can learn ice beam.


Sorry kid, you dont have the badge necessary to *CUT *through these weeds.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Octillery has a really cool movepool. It deserves a slight stat distribution and a better ability.



They can't even make a competent game anymore. Don't expect them to understand how to fix all the completely useless mon they make.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sorry kid, you dont have the badge necessary to *CUT *through these weeds.



That's okay I know how use _bounce_


----------



## Aduro (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Let's not get into the weeds. Gengar can learn ice beam.


That's not even that weird, a ghost type bringing cold feels thematically appropriate. With the whole death is cold life is warm thing.

Gastly can learn ice punch.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> That's okay I know how use _bounce_


This is useless outside of confrontation


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is useless outside of confrontation



I'm not sure you understand what kind of bounce I mean.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Aduro said:


> That's not even that weird, a ghost type bringing cold feels thematically appropriate. With the whole death is cold life is warm thing.
> 
> Gastly can learn ice punch.



Didn't say it to say it's weird.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm not sure you understand what kind of bounce I mean.


My statement remains as is


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> My statement remains as is



We're in a conflict so bounce definitely can be used.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> We're in a conflict so bounce definitely can be used.


Laying it on a little thick today, arent we?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Laying it on a little thick today, arent we?



I'll show you something THICC 

yeah I'm bored


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'll show you something THICC
> 
> yeah I'm bored


No thanks.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No thanks.



I was talking about my homemade pudding desserts but fine be that way. I'll eat it all myself.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I was talking about my homemade pudding desserts but fine be that way. I'll eat it all myself.


That's okay Nep. You enjoy that thick, creamy self-made pudding.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's okay Nep. You enjoy that thick, creamy self-made pudding.



Your loss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

Prepare for another 50 pages of bitching


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

inb4 its NOT johto and NOT Sinnoh, but Tencent MMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Your loss


I need actual food right now anyways


----------



## Karma (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Prepare for another 50 pages of bitching


If its accompanied by news that another company will take over the development of the mainline games I be happy.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 20, 2020)

If they expand the region of Johto, added more content, add difficulty, and make it surpass HGSS then I'd be semi interested..

But let's be honest it's gonna be a gutted reskin in plastic graphics.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

I still think Aipom makes more sense than Pichu from a gameplay POV. I do realize Pichu is far more popular than Aipom though...


----------



## jesusus (Jun 20, 2020)

Let's go Espeon and Umbreon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I still think Aipom makes more sense than Pichu from a gameplay POV. I do realize Pichu is far more popular than Aipom though...


I was thinking Togepi and Marill originally. Pichu would be dumb seeing as how it'd be stuck that way the entire game, but really both of the ones I chose are mediocre in the long term inb4 Let's Go buffs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2020)

lets GO Lugia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 20, 2020)

You don't think they'll try three versions, do you?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimin said:


> You don't think they'll try three versions, do you?


Let's Roam Entei, Raikou, and Suicune.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 20, 2020)

Marills gonna suck without Huge Power.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 20, 2020)

They are going to take it to the next level and make your rival literally hold your hand as you journey throughout Johto


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Prepare for another 50 pages of bitching


My Keyboard is ready 

Lets go Pichu is stupid though. Choose a believable cover come on.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 21, 2020)

I just don't think it'll be another let's go game at least. Not yet. Although I just thought of something kinda disappointing. What if all future remakes are let's go games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2020)

∞GODSPEED∞ said:


> I just don't think it'll be another let's go game at least. Not yet. Although I just thought of something kinda disappointing. What if all future remakes are let's go games


they would lose a portion of their fanbase then. I guess it doesn't matter to gamefreak anyway since idiotic casuals would still buy their shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2020)

Haruka Katana said:


> they would lose a portion of their fanbase then. I guess it doesn't matter to gamefreak anyway since idiotic casuals would still buy their shit



Yeah.......JUST.....idiotic casuals........


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.......JUST.....idiotic casuals........


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 21, 2020)

So in Pokemon Masters, Koga has that exact voice you'd expect him to have.

But his daughter sounds like a nerd.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 23, 2020)

Rolled best girl Plumeria.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 23, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru

Ya'll are stupid


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @MusubiKazesaru
> 
> Ya'll are stupid


Speak for yourself


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 23, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Speak for yourself


Oh  no, I'm a dumbass by all accounts.



But!

Ya'll are stupid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

3.5 hours until Tencent mobile game reveal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

>tried this out the lulz
>the Cafe logo is a charizard and the first pokemon you see after entering is Charizard

FUCK OFF


----------



## Garcher (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

> League with pokemon

MAX cringe


----------



## Garcher (Jun 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2020)

oh its out? ima try the cafe soon


----------



## Garcher (Jun 24, 2020)

of course the japanese team wins


----------



## Karma (Jun 24, 2020)

The redhead was cute


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2020)

Karma said:


> The redhead was cute


Shoko  Did not expect to see her.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 24, 2020)

At this point the Pokemon Company is more to blame for the decline of the mainline games


----------



## Simon (Jun 24, 2020)

I saw the news, are you guys okay in here?


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 24, 2020)

What news? What did they announce?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

Winnie Poo pokemon when ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> What news? What did they announce?


Some boring chinese bootleg team battle game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

pokegirl dating sim when ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 24, 2020)

As the years pass, Game Freak seem more and more lazy but at the same time more and more greedy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Some boring chinese bootleg team battle game.



It was silly to expect a new major game today when Sword and Shield haven’t received all their DLC yet. We’re definitely not hearing anything until next year most likely.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

This was dope. Machamp vs Goro dope


BlazingInferno said:


> It was silly to expect a new major game today when Sword and Shield haven’t received all their DLC yet. We’re definitely not hearing anything until next year most likely.



Not next year. Next year is more dlc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Next year is more dlc.


----------



## JayK (Jun 24, 2020)

Still better than Poképark.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 24, 2020)

Was really expecting Let's Go Gen II remakes.
Looks like we're getting a League of Legends rip-off instead.
Nothing of value lost or gained.

When the trailer was showing all the TCG stuff, I was kinda hoping that there would be a ygo links evolution type game. I stopped playing the TCG a long time ago. Thought it might be interesting. But I guess that's not something pokemon is interested in.

Also. Snap is a reboot of the 20 year old game, and its the only one that didn't almost entirely focus on Gen I pokemon in its marketing. Over half the mons in cafe are from Gen I. Unite's trailer had 3 non gen I mons in it, and 9 from gen I. Isle of Armor brought in a very disproprotionate amount of gen I pokemon, especially if you include the mons who branched off from Gen I evolution lines. SwSh has also still only brought in 1 G-Max mon that isn't from Gen I or Gen VIII

New Snap actually celebrated the whole franchise, made sure it had mons from every generation showcased. The Pokemon Company knows who the real fans are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Was really expecting Let's Go Gen II remakes.
> Looks like we're getting a League of Legends rip-off instead.
> Nothing of value lost or gained.
> 
> ...


The easy ones?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The easy ones?


Oh right, you're one of those people in that group that needs Pokemon to be Dark Souls' levels of difficulty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh right, you're one of those people in that group that needs Pokemon to be Dark Souls' levels of difficulty.



You misinterpreted when I meant by easy.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You misinterpreted when I meant by easy.


No, my statement remains.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No, my statement remains.



Got ya.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Is this your fetish?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 25, 2020)

ehh the cafe game was kinda meh

Maybe its not my type of game


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

To be fair, a Pokemon fighting game is long overdue. I mean, look at the anime. The battles resemble Street Fighter more than it does Pokemon Red and Blue.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2020)

Jimin said:


> To be fair, a Pokemon fighting game is long overdue. I mean, look at the anime. The battles resemble Street Fighter more than it does Pokemon Red and Blue.



Pokken hasn't been supported lately


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2020)

OK, I looked up Pokken. I didn't even know this existed. @_@ I guess a fighting game has been done before. :I

In that case, I would like another pinball game. Sure, it's just a pinball game with a gimmick but it's still fun to play.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


I just figured out why I stop to look at this picture:

The tails are fluffy. 
That's cheating.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2020)

cute


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2020)

Quiz time:

Which one of these is a Shiny?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's one for you, Sinnoh fans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Quiz time:
> 
> Which one of these is a Shiny?



None of the above.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 26, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> None of the above.


are you certain?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> are you certain?



Yes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 26, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yes.


orly?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

for me, its Sonia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for me, its Sonia


She's got a nice design and I would've preferred to like her more, but her character kind of sucks. She has nothing for her so she basically goes on a vacation spot tour and as a result of this she's apparently now the most well versed in the myths and shit in all of Galar just because she saw a bunch of shit that everyone else has seen and it lets her graduate to "professor" because why not?


----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> She's got a nice design and I would've preferred to like her more, but her character kind of sucks. She has nothing for her so she basically goes on a vacation spot tour and as a result of this she's apparently now the most well versed in the myths and shit in all of Galar just because she saw a bunch of shit that everyone else has seen and it lets her graduate to "professor" because why not?


>complaining about characters/storytelling in a Pokemon game 

SM was the only game with characters worth giving a fuck about tbh


----------



## Garcher (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for me, its Sonia


who are you talking to? someone I have on ignore?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

Garcher said:


> who are you talking to? someone I have on ignore?


to myself


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

in pokemon hips and thighs are more important than the story


----------



## JayK (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in pokemon hips and thighs are more important than the story


and that's one of the reasons why the series sucks now


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 26, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> She's got a nice design and I would've preferred to like her more, but her character kind of sucks. She has nothing for her so she basically goes on a vacation spot tour and as a result of this she's apparently now the most well versed in the myths and shit in all of Galar just because she saw a bunch of shit that everyone else has seen and it lets her graduate to "professor" because why not?


Yeah she's like a blank slate with not much of a personality.

I don't even remember what she is like now... thats how dull her character is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah she's like a blank slate with not much of a personality.
> 
> I don't even remember what she is like now... thats how dull her character is.


She likes twirling her hair


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2020)

I really like Nessa's design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2020)

JayK said:


> and that's one of the reasons why the series sucks now



It really isn't. Gen 1-4 weren't made worse by 5 existence. Which is merely a passable atrempt at story and character anyways.

They suck now becuase the devs are worthless lazy cunts to the point that Chineae knock off devs are willing to do more work than them.
They suck now because they provide the bare minimum advancement to their games. N64 graphics, trash animations that tbh really aren't even excusable in 2D.

With the money they have every Pokemon since 2d should have been fully animated and same for all moves with a few unique move animations for starters, legendaries, and rare mons. I've seen fucking indie teams do more work.
They've also dumbed down the difficulty so fucking hard that the game might as well just display a box handing you money everytimr a pathetic overworkd trainer catches you.

Story has never been the problem. The problem is the laziness and the severe retardation of mechanics so that literal lobotomized monkeys can play. I mean that MUST be their market given how stupid easy the games have gotten.

Pokemon never needed story or character. Personally I have other far superior jrpgs for that. I'm fine if they just don't make their games so awful. They're like bethesda games now except there's no beautiful modding community to save it.

Fuck the typos atm on phone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't know about you mate.

But when I am playing an RPG in 2020 I am sure as shit expecting character development with a decent story.

Just because it has been fine on the Gameboy over 20 years ago doesn't mean it's fine now. The series straight up hasn't evolved since back then whatsoever and saying *but it has always been this way!* is not an excuse.

And don't get me started on the gameplay, it has to be the worst in any RPG I've ever played by today's standards. You A button mash through the entire game using the same attack over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2020)

Pokemon games are only made for online battles nowadays, everything else is uninteresting or crap

Bad story, short story, easy as fuck game even if you avoid random battles and try to level as slowly as possible, region is a hallway you can't explore any cave/tower, barely any legendaries too and they're not even missable.

Gamefreak hasn't made a toptier PKMN game since BW2


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)

JayK said:


> And don't get me started on the gameplay, it has to be the worst in any RPG I've ever played by today's standards. You A button mash through the entire game using the same attack over and over and over and over again.


It's not the gameplay fault the games r piss easy. If uve played any amount of competitive ud know the gameplay is fine.

All they need to do is make bosses unfair like any other rpg. All final fantasy games have the bosses immune to core gameplay mechanics to actually make them a challenge, and even then u can just level grind if u ain't about strategy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Pokemon games are only made for online battles nowadays


 I hate online


----------



## Karma (Jun 26, 2020)

The story is also fine, sorta.

The tone of the stories in pokemon is light hearted and fun which I have no problem with. Getting badges, beating an evil team and becoming the champion is fine, but it makes for linear exploration.

They should keep the general tone but make the story that accommodates a less linear game.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's not the gameplay fault the games r piss easy. If uve played any amount of competitive ud know the gameplay is fine.
> 
> All they need to do is make bosses unfair like any other rpg. All final fantasy games have the bosses immune to core gameplay mechanics to actually make them a challenge, and even then u can just level grind if u ain't about strategy.



I mean not even unfair just not brain dead.

In Pokemon Insurgence the first gym leader is a very VERY nasty sun team. At this time you don't get access to breeding/training items/easy ev training/ and money grinding until right after this badge. You DO get access to Delta Grimer, a ground type Grimer with the ability sap sipper that can help you survive, learns super effective attacks that aren't fucked by the sun, and can prevent coverage moves. 

Even with this Pokemon it's not an easy win, the boss is still tough but this Pokemon makes it reasonable. 

The rest of the game basically puts you up on bosses that have access to the exact same tools as you do, so it's not about being unfair it's about figuring out how to unplay them. That's what makes a good jrpg not unfair bosses. Unfair bosses are for lazy devs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2020)

Karma said:


> It's not the gameplay fault the games r piss easy. If uve played any amount of competitive ud know the gameplay is fine.
> 
> All they need to do is make bosses unfair like any other rpg. All final fantasy games have the bosses immune to core gameplay mechanics to actually make them a challenge, and even then u can just level grind if u ain't about strategy.



I mean not even unfair just not brain dead.

In Pokemon Insurgence the first gym leader is a very VERY nasty sun team. At this time you don't get access to breeding/training items/easy ev training/ and money grinding until right after this badge. You DO get access to Delta Grimer, a ground type Grimer with the ability sap sipper that can help you survive, learns super effective attacks that aren't fucked by the sun, and can prevent coverage moves.

Even with this Pokemon it's not an easy win, the boss is still tough but this Pokemon makes it reasonable.

The rest of the game basically puts you up on bosses that have access to the exact same tools as you do, so it's not about being unfair it's about figuring out how to outplay them. That's what makes a good jrpg not unfair bosses. Unfair bosses are for lazy devs.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2020)

I hope they eventually port all the DS games to the Switch

Playing some of these games on 3DS is painful


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> Playing some of these games on 3DS is painful


how come ?
is that because of screen/resolution shit between 3DS/DS ? 

to me DS games on 2DS/3DS XL look good enough


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 26, 2020)

JayK said:


> Because that's what literally defines a Role Playing Game.
> 
> Why would you play a Role Playing Game when the role you play is boring trash without any development in sight.



Nobody actually agrees on those so called definitions. Besides in a sense you are playing the roles of several Pokemon and they have different battle roles. That meets the requirements.

Story is not necessarily a part of it, old RPGs had basic af stories but you literally played a role whether through story, mechanically or both.



JayK said:


> What in depth mechanics?
> 
> Button mashing your way through the entire story until you can finally play a super imbalanced PvP mode?
> 
> If the mechanics are so great, why is everybody at VGC spamming the same teams?



1 -> The battle mechanics

2 -> Again not a mechanical problem it's actually a problem where the devs refuse to make AI use all the mechanics properly.

3 -> Because VGC limits the Pokemon that can be used and so inevitably this will shift the balance to make it so that certain Pokemon are very good and so teams will for the most part only differ slightly with similar cores. There are other competitive ways to play that make use of all the mechanics. More creative trainers will use more creative teams, lazy trainers will just use whatever the meta is.




JayK said:


> Yes not every game has to be that way, too bad we are talking about RPGs here which's whole purpose is to have an alive overarching world with a great story.



No that's your definition of an RPG. As long as you're playing a role (a trainer, individual Pokemon) and you're going through ANY narrative, it's an RPG.




JayK said:


> So you are implying that hearing about the backstories of unique characters such as let's say Cynthia and their motives would add nothing to the game and/or are not needed? Hard disagree.



I don't need it. I have other JRPGs for that. I don't need every JRPG to try to be the biggest grandest fucking story. When I want story I go play a Legend of Heroes game.




JayK said:


> Story is one of the main reasons Xenoblade Chronicles is fantastic and Xenoblade 2 is above average.



Good for Xenoblade. Pokemon didn't get good on story though and it's bigger than Xenoblade.



JayK said:


> It's a change which straight up adds a lot to the series, as does it to any RPG.



Nah not every RPG. If anything in Pokemon's case which has made its fanbase without an in depth story thus far in terms of the games, it distracts from the lengthy process of raising Pokemon.




JayK said:


> I am gonna bust out another example: Would you rather follow the story of Paper Mario 2 and Super Paper Mario or Paper Mario Sticker Star/Colour Splash? The later 2 are widely regarded to as complete shit.
> 
> There are fantastic games in which don't need an amazingly built story to function like BotW, Odyssey and Luigis Mansion 3. Those however are not RPG's.



You're trying to impose opinion as fact honey but it's not working.

Pokemon has literally proven it doesn't need story to function, it's the biggest franchise in the world with some of the most simplistic writing in both its anime and video games.

Everybody has fun differently, if you don't like games with simple stories I can't make you but it doesn't matter cause you don't live in a vacuum and you have to accept that some people simply appreciate mechanics which offer large amounts of replayability.




JayK said:


> A hack so none of my concern really.



A hack that uses the default Pokemon mechanics to their fullest, showing that any Pokemon game could very easily be challenging if GF ever fucking bothered to try.




JayK said:


> That's up to the devs then to fix. As it is right now it fucking sucks.



Yeah it is but it's not their mechanics that suck, it's that they don't use 99% of their fucking mechanics.

I greatly appreciate story and I greatly appreciate mechanics, that means I don't want all my rpgs to go for the same thing.

A mechanical RPG means I can play it like a long chess game, I can watch something in the background while I enjoy playing with those mechanics and manipulating them to my advantage to the best of my ability. 

A story RPG is when I want to turn the background noise off and immerse myself, invest my time and energy into something deeply.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how come ?
> is that because of screen/resolution shit between 3DS/DS ?
> 
> to me DS games on 2DS/3DS XL look good enough


Idk the old entries feels kinda slow to me, also my 3DS is in a pretty bad shape so I don't enjoy playing on it too much


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Yonatan (Jun 27, 2020)

Pokemon Cafe Mix? Pokemon Smile? Why do they keep making Pokemon games that nobody asked for?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

Pokemon Pinball?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 27, 2020)

Yonatan said:


> Pokemon Cafe Mix? Pokemon Smile? Why do they keep making Pokemon games that nobody asked for?



Gotta expand the empire


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2020)

if they ported gen 1-3 games onto Switch - would any of you play/replay them ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 27, 2020)

I doubt anyone would hate the idea of ports.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 27, 2020)

If I want to replay the chad gen 3 I can use the original cartridges 

Well, I would recommend it if you want
a)the original experience
b)the best Kanto game (FRLG)
c)post game challenge (battle frontier)

I would be more interested in Colosseum and XD on Switch though


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2020)

I think I would replay Emerald and Platinum if I ever feel nostalgic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 27, 2020)

Emerald was the best of Gen 3, hope it gets ported some day


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2020)

Don´t have switch so no.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 27, 2020)

I found my copy of Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness, and it makes me both nostalgic and depressed.

Halp.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 27, 2020)

I miss those games


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2020)

Best franchise games ( or at least close)


----------



## Garcher (Jun 28, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I found my copy of Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness, and it makes me both nostalgic and depressed.
> 
> Halp.


I wish I got XD when it was still affordable


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> I wish I got XD when it was still affordable


Surely it can't cost that much.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 28, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Surely it can't cost that much.


can only find it for 150€+ right now

Colosseum is much cheaper for some reason


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> can only find it for 150€+ right now
> 
> Colosseum is much cheaper for some reason


Convert, for I am only fluent in American shingles.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2020)

Garcher said:


> I wish I got XD when it was still affordable


I picked it up not all that long ago for a decent price after aiming for a few bidding listings on ebay. It was on the cheap end for sure at $22.75 plus probably shipping. But it seems like some certain games have gone way up like how I mentioned White 2 is literally $50-70 higher than when I bought my copy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 28, 2020)

Man that recent Pokémon Presents video has 156k dislikes


----------



## jesusus (Jun 28, 2020)

TPC's greed knows no bounds. It's time to stop.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2020)

One save file per game is still my biggest issue. It was understandable in gen 1 and gen 2. The battery inside would only last x amount of time. Gen 3's RSE at least had the running clock excuse (for berries mostly).  FRLG had no battery but it was released before Emerald, I think. At least no one expected multiple save files.

They literally had no excuse starting gen 4. Everything was flash memory and time based events ran on the DS's clock. I don't buy that online play complication nonsense. It's just a money-grab. I mean, even NES/SNES games had multiple save files. And that was 20 years before DPP.


----------



## Yonatan (Jun 28, 2020)

It still breaks my heart that I can't grow berries in R/S/E anymore. They're all just sitting in my bag.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank fuck for emulators~


----------



## Aduro (Jun 28, 2020)

Jimin said:


> One save file per game is still my biggest issue. It was understandable in gen 1 and gen 2. The battery inside would only last x amount of time. Gen 3's RSE at least had the running clock excuse (for berries mostly). FRLG had no battery but it was released before Emerald, I think. At least no one expected multiple save files.
> 
> They literally had no excuse starting gen 4. Everything was flash memory and time based events ran on the DS's clock. I don't buy that online play complication nonsense. It's just a money-grab. I mean, even NES/SNES games had multiple save files. And that was 20 years before DPP.


Yeah, I like that with SwSh, I can start a Nuzlocke just by using two switch profiles. I kinda want to see if its more fun to play Isle of Armor at the start of the game, and play through the storyline with Kubfu and G-Max starters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2020)

best type aesthetically - Ground 

worst type - the gay Fairy


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> worst type - the gay Fairy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> best type aesthetically - Ground
> 
> worst type - the gay Fairy


worst type is grass. Terrible move pools. Worst weakness/strength ratio.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> worst type is grass. Terrible move pools. Worst weakness/strength ratio.


Leaf Blade and Seed Bomb are the GOAT, tho.

And I'd like to think that my Jumpluff on my White is pretty good at what it does:
Adamant w/Chlorophyll
Bullet Seed
Acrobatics
U-Turn
Memento



And there's that one Vileplume I have with Drain Punch, and that Tickle Tank Bellossom.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2020)

They should have made Fairy weak to Bug and Grass resistant to Fairy. Would have given bug Pokemon more offensive threat and grass pokemon some defensive use.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Leaf Blade and Seed Bomb are the GOAT, tho.
> 
> And I'd like to think that my Jumpluff on my White is pretty good at what it does:
> Adamant w/Chlorophyll
> ...



Gotta name 3 more moves. Each type has at least 5 great moves.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Gotta name 3 more moves. Each type has at least 5 great moves.


Giga Drain, Spore, Solarbeam (yes it is, deal with it), Leaf Tornado (lowers accuracy at 65 base damage), Power Whip


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> best type aesthetically - Ground
> 
> worst type - the gay Fairy


Ladies and gentlemen, this is it: despite some pretty stiff competition, we've finally found the wrongest possible Pokemon post.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is it: despite some pretty stiff competition, we've finally found the wrongest possible Pokemon post.


He's alive.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> He's alive.


I sensed a great disturbance in the Force, as though someone was claiming that the aesthetically worst Pokemon type was the best, and the best Pokemon type was the worst. The call was too strong.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I sensed a great disturbance in the Force, as though someone was claiming that the aesthetically worst Pokemon type was the best, and the best Pokemon type was the worst. The call was too strong.


Fire-type is the most aesthetic.


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Fire-type is the most aesthetic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2020)

Mawile is a pure Steel type 

gen 6+ doesnt exist


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Disquiet said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Jun 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mawile is a pure Steel type
> 
> gen 6+ doesnt exist


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Giga Drain, Spore, Solarbeam (yes it is, deal with it), Leaf Tornado (lowers accuracy at 65 base damage), Power Whip


They don't have to be purely attacks.


Disquiet said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is it: despite some pretty stiff competition, we've finally found the wrongest possible Pokemon post.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They don't have to be purely attacks.


Don't move the goal post.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 29, 2020)

Fire types really have some cool looking ones.

Probably them tbh.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 29, 2020)

Bug types are the best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Don't move the goal post.



Giving you more options to the 5 rule is now moving the goal post. I am now certain you lack understanding of some phrases.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Giving you more options to the 5 rule is now moving the goal post. I am now certain you lack understanding of some phrases.


Just accept it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Just accept it.



You fulfilled the requirements.....I still deem grass the weakest type.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You fulfilled the requirements.....I still deem grass the weakest type.


MM, no. Electric-types are generally pretty frail.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> MM, no. Electric-types are generally pretty frail.



But not the worst type. This also includes dual types.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But not the worst type. This also includes dual types.


Yes, but most of their elemental-rock-paper-scissors-prey on the Water side can usually either tank their attacks, or outright be immune to them.

So really, it has one type that it's regularly strong against.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Yes, but most of their elemental-rock-paper-scissors-prey on the Water side can usually either tank their attacks, or outright be immune to them.
> 
> So really, it has one type that it's regularly strong against.



Because water types are the only ones with tanky pokemon. Grass type moves have way more disadvantages. Inefficient against more pokemon both offensively and defensively then electric.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You fulfilled the requirements.....I still deem grass the weakest type.



That's ice though to our eternal contempt.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 30, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> That's ice though to our eternal contempt.


At least it's pretty to look at.

Electric types are just jarring.


----------



## Alita (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah I think it's between grass, psychic, and normal type for the worst types nowadays. Grass has more things it weak against then it's strong against. Even the things it's strong against you are better off likely using another type against. Normal only has one weakness but hits nothing super effective and there 2 types that resist it and one that is flat out immune. Psychic is in the same boat as grass. I also feel like dragon type has fallen from grace a lot ever since the introduction of fairies. Tho it is still probably better than the first 3.

I think fairy, water, ghost, and arguably steel types are among the best/better types.

Electric type is still my fav tho.

Bug types are my least favorite.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2020)

It’s been ages since I’ve had a pure Normal type on my team. Not really my favorite type since they don’t have any types they’re strong against.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Normal was great in generation 1. Tauros was apparently RBY king excluding the ubers. But things just went downhill fast from there. Maybe generation 2 as well with Curse Snorlax.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 30, 2020)

Normal types only dominate with gimmicks or broken mechanics. Smeargle, Ditto, Chansey/Blissey, Mega Kang, Gen 1 Tauros, gen 2 Snorlax. Aside from that they are avg.

Steel is the most broken type.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 30, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Normal types only dominate with gimmicks or broken mechanics. Smeargle, Ditto, Chansey/Blissey, Mega Kang, Gen 1 Tauros, gen 2 Snorlax. Aside from that they are avg.
> 
> Steel is the most broken type.


Kanghaskan and Miltank both get Scrappy, so not even Ghosts are safe. 


...
Fukkin Scrappy-Doo, of course.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 30, 2020)

Steel is the best competitively. They had to take two of its resistances away, but they also gave it a supereffective damage to fairy, one of the strongest types now. Its still the best competitively, even with some of its best pokemon being megas or getting snapped. It is resistant to more than half the types, and immune to poison and poison status. As well as having bulky setup mons that suit its defensive typing.

Ice is the worst. Its got so many weaknesses, including stealth rock. With few viable ice types resisting stealth rock. The decent ones rely on gimmicks much more than normal does. Its a great offensive type, weavile and mamowine prove that but most of its mons are slowish and bulky. And frail sweepers that die to both mach and bullet punch are a problem.

The only ones above OU were the ridiculously broken Galarian Darmanitan, who got to run two choice bands at the same time. And two of the Kyurem forms (one of said kyurem forms was OU in Gen V, VI and VII despite having a better BST than most box legendaries.

In a way, Grass could be considered worse than ice, since its only uber is shaymin-sky, but that's more because there are a couple of ice types with amazing gimmicks, rather than ice being good on its own merit. It has a good terrain and a couple of resistances. With that incredible new Grassy Glide move. So I'd say grass is better overall.

Fire types are generally my favourite. Very few that I dislike, lots that I love. Not many of them really seem repetitive in terms of design. And its quite well balanced competitively, having a weakness to rocks, but also a great offensive weather condition.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Favorite type is probably water. While there are a lot of bland water Pokemon, there are so many awesome ones to make up for the boring ones.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 30, 2020)

The best type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 30, 2020)

Was Lugia suppose to Water/Flying type at first?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2020)

Lugia is a weird boy
Flying 
lives underwater
looks like a weird birb
but ~fins
"Diving pokemon"


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 30, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Was Lugia suppose to Water/Flying type at first?



Took from reddit cause I remember hearing something about this a while back:

This is what  said when asked why Lugia is not Water-type, quoted from Nintendo DREAM November 2009 issue.





> まず、ルギアは羽が生えたグラフィックをして飛んでいるので、１つ目のタイプとして「ひこうタイプ」が決まり、もう１つのタイプは、当時は強いポケモンの象徴として「エスパータイプ」があって、ルギアにも強いポケモンのイメージをつけるために、「みずタイプ」ではなく「エスパータイプ」がつけられたそうです。
> 
> よって、ルギアが水中を泳いでいるのに「みずタイプ」ではない理由は、見た目の「ひこうタイプ」は外せず、当時の強いポケモンの象徴として「エスパータイプ」が選ばれたからだそうです。
> 
> ...



To start, the first type was decided to be Flying-type since Lugia have wings. At the time Psychic-type was the symbol of powerful Pokemon. As we wanted Lugia to give the impression of being a powerful Pokemon, we settled on Psychic-type for the second type, instead of Water-type.

In short, the reason why Lugia is not a Water-type despite being underwater, is due to its Flying-type-like appearance, and Psychic-type being the symbol of a powerful Pokemon.

Legendary duos represent opposite concepts, for example Groudon and Kyogre represent land and water, while Dialga and Palkia represent time and space. In the case of Ho-oh and Lugia, although they do not have a direct connection in the story, we imagine that they represent the sun and the moon, day and night, yin and yang (positive and negative), bottom of the sea and the sky, above and below.

Ho-oh and Lugia were born in the world of Pokemon Gold and Silver, for the new feature, time system, gave us day and night cycle. Thus, they represent the sun and the moon, day and night.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 1, 2020)

So sun and moon legendaries are just a rehashed idea. Damn gf. Lazzzzyyyyy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2020)

**OMP OMP OMP*
PULL MY REGI TRIGGER



@Charlotte D. Kurisu *


----------



## Jimin (Jul 2, 2020)

There's new regis? : o Did the boss get a new ability?



Nep Nep said:


> So sun and moon legendaries are just a rehashed idea. Damn gf. Lazzzzyyyyy



I think this is revisionist history. I think they just didn't want the one to be weak to the other. Yet, they made Groudon and Kyogre...


----------



## Aduro (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimin said:


> There's new regis? : o Did the boss get a new ability?


No, but it gets protect now. So its marginally less terrible.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> **OMP OMP OMP*
> PULL MY REGI TRIGGER
> 
> 
> ...


This just in: Regigigas has been taken into custody under the suspicion of child neglect and reckless endangerment. More at 11.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This just in: Regigigas has been taken into custody under the suspicion of child neglect and reckless endangerment. More at 11.



He was just going out for cigarettes....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 4, 2020)

A pretty good list but I might’ve knocked Alola down a bit more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2020)

It´s fine, i would switch Alola and Kanto as well as Hoenn and Unova tho.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 5, 2020)

what is, in your opinion, the most beautiful pokemon?

according to the lore, it's milotic. but i'm not sold on its pattern

i think meganium looks lovely. alola ninetails and dragonair look very elegant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2020)

Ninetails


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 5, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ninetails





regular/alolan?

what about the shiny ones?

but which one is the cutest?


----------



## Karma (Jul 5, 2020)

Girafarig


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 5, 2020)

to me, these are the cutest: bulbasaur, vulpix, bayleef, lapras, farfetch'd, corsola, psyduck, poliwag, politoed, meowth, dratini, dewgong, mew, shaymin, axew, cranidos, skiploom, quagsire, girafarig, phanpy

i may have forgotten some

edit: such as amaura, ledyba and zorua


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> according to the lore, it's milotic.



True? 

Considering Milotic is one of my favorites I will have to accept the canon and agree with this assessment. 

Ninetails, Absol, Glaceon, Espeon, Flareon, Rapidash and Dragonair are close runner ups though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 5, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> True?
> 
> Considering Milotic is one of my favorites I will have to accept the canon and agree with this assessment.
> 
> Ninetails, Absol, Glaceon, Espeon, Flareon, Rapidash and Dragonair are close runner ups though.



true.



> Milotic is said to be the most beautiful of all Pokémon. When there are fights going on, it has the power to calm angry feelings and end arguments by releasing a wave of energy. In addition, it can move by floating in the air as shown . It lives at the bottom of



from 

edit: i consider umbreon the best-looking eeveelution. boi be stylish af


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what is, in your opinion, the most beautiful pokemon?


Gardevoir


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 5, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Gardevoir



if you say so


----------



## Karma (Jul 5, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Gardevoir


Thought ud be more of a Lopunny person tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Gardevoir


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Jul 6, 2020)

Fuck focus blast 


I lost because it missed three times in a row 


Why can't they make another normal tm with a 90 power good accuracy special fight move 


Aura sphere is there but it's too limited


----------



## Yamato (Jul 7, 2020)

Heh the Corviknight taxi dude getting spooked


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 8, 2020)

Okay, Condom´s Protect failing totally got me


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

"Want me to heal your Pokemon, Daddy?"

She is most definitely 10 years old. Shame on you


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 8, 2020)

idk who the artists are but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2020)

Posting that meme all the time doesn't make Hoenn less tedious and unappealing.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2020)

Hoenn gets annoying between sixth gym and Pokemon League. The water routes look too similar. Thank goodness for repels making it bearable...


----------



## OLK (Jul 8, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Hoenn gets annoying between sixth gym and Pokemon League. The water routes look too similar. Thank goodness for repels making it bearable...


And all the swimmers having the same Pokemon....even romhacks can't save that section


----------



## Karma (Jul 8, 2020)

Shit made no sense too.

There r so many water types in the Gen 3 dex but these nibbas keep using the same ones. There r 3 boss characters who specialize in water types yet none of the used Gorbyss or Huntail.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2020)

Karma said:


> Shit made no sense too.
> 
> There r so many water types in the Gen 3 dex but these nibbas keep using the same ones. There r 3 boss characters who specialize in water types yet none of the used Gorbyss or Huntail.



To be fair gym leader teams are always terrible. Esp in regions with a mixed dex. But yeah the water routes really are fucking boring, I personally hate the music, sorry imo worst music in Pokemon, and the colors just look so fucking dull to me. It's bland.

Gen 4 was much cooler for me with better music and a more interesting region. I'll give 3 credit for having the only set of starters in which I liked every single one from first to third form since gen 1 but that's all I can say good about it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

But what about Rayquaza's descent?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

post which types (3-4 max) you most associate with each region

Sinnoh for me = Steel, Ground, Grass .. and Ice I guess


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But what about Rayquaza's descent?



Bish Iuncare about no dumbass cutscene >.>


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2020)

I say Sinnoh's three starters are the best of the first four generations.

1. Sinnoh
2. Gen III Hoenn
3. Gen I Kanto
4. Gen IV Johto
5. Gen III Kanto
6. Gen II Johto

I'm merely talking in-game.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

Kanto: Normal, Bug, Grass and Flying

Johto: Bug, Ghost, Water and Steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

gens 1-4 are the only gens when all 3 starters looked good/ok in all stages



but starters in general are overrated IMO
boxing any of them is fine


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2020)

Kanto: Poison, Psychic, Normal, Flying

Johto: Poison, Steel, Dragon, Dark

Hoenn: Water, Ground, Dark, Fire

Sinnoh: Ice, Dragon, Psychic, Grass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Bish Iuncare about no dumbass cutscene >.>


. . .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

which is supposed to be the godzilla pokemon - Tyranitar or Groudon ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

look at him go !


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> look at him go !


What a happy boi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

I never knew a bipedal flying landshark could look so cute and happy


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> gens 1-4 are the only gens when all 3 starters looked good/ok in all stages


This isn't true of any generation, let alone the entire first four


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> This isn't true of any generation, let alone the entire first four


explain


----------



## Karma (Jul 8, 2020)

Galar and Unova starters r fucking horrific compared to other gens.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2020)

The original trio is great in all forms.

Love Totodile/Cynda and all forms, Chikorita is shite in all forms.

Gen 3, love all starters and all forms.

Gen 4 -> Fucking hate Chimchar, I hate monkeys.

Gen 5 -> Snivy is the only passable starter. The rest are the worst in the series.

Gen 6 -> Chesnaught and Quilladin suck

Gen 7 -> Litten is cool... it's other forms are trash. The other two are meh

Gen 8 -> Good first forms, later forms are fucking disgusting.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> The original trio is great in all forms.
> 
> Love Totodile/Cynda and all forms, Chikorita is shite in all forms.
> 
> ...


Monkeys hate you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 9, 2020)

Ranking the starters from each gen overall for me....

Gen 1 > Gen 3 > Gen 7 > Gen 2 > Gen 6 > Gen 4 >/= Gen 5 > Gen 8

It should be noted that while I love Sceptile and Swampert's evolutionary lines I never cared for Blaziken's. I love Litten and Torracat but hate Inicineroar. Why couldn't they have kept the final evolution on all 4 legs and not made him into a shitty wrestler?  I love serperior's evolutionary line but hate tepig's other than tepig itself. Oshawatt and Dewot look good but don't care for samurott. From gen 6 I like greninja and Delphox's evolutionary line but kinda hate Chestnaught's.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2020)

@Nep Nep 
Chikorita and family is adorable, and its final stage is a hibiscus sauropod, I will fight you on this one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep
> Chikorita and family is adorable, and its final stage is a hibiscus sauropod, I will fight you on this one.



You don't have the fortitude.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Fucking hate Chimchar, I hate monkeys.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh fuck you... Fine okay I don't hate Chimchar... Dick...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh fuck you... Fine okay I don't hate Chimchar... Dick...


 love conquers all


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You don't have the fortitude.


Oh yeah?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2020)

So you can now acquire Jesse in Pokemon Masters 


But she doesnt have a voice.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh yeah?



You sweating? My high charisma and trap skills will make you pass out. I promise not to steal your enchanted gear though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You sweating? My high charisma and trap skills will make you pass out. I promise not to steal your enchanted gear though.


_Oh yeah?_


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You sweating? My high charisma and trap skills will make you pass out. I promise not to steal your enchanted gear though.


Your trap skills are below Team Rocket falling into their own pit level.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Your trap skills are below Team Rocket falling into their own pit level.



Wrong kinda trap.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Wrong kinda trap.


I know, it's just one type describing the other.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I know, it's just one type describing the other.



You know nothing of my work


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You know nothing of my work


Thank G-D for that


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Thank G-D for that


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 9, 2020)

i'm a proud owner of this magnificent beast, btw:


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm a proud owner of this magnificent beast, btw:


The All-Knowing Slowpoke Plush


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2020)

I must be the only one that likes Incineroar.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I must be the only one that likes Incineroar.


I love litten and torrocat but dislike incineroar.

they should have made incineroar 4-legged. Another bipedal fire starter pokemon is boring.
Same goes for Emboar too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 10, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> I love litten and torrocat but dislike incineroar.
> 
> they should have made incineroar 4-legged. Another bipedal fire starter pokemon is boring.
> Same goes for Emboar too.



They shouldn't have made him look like a fucking wrestler, like they FORGOT how to design Fire starters that aren't Fire/Fighting.

Stupid fucking bell ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Unova starters were the most disgusting of all starters.They were so disappointing.
I'm ok with snivy .
Emboar should have been 4 legged kinda like beast ganon from Zelda :Twilight Princess and should have had the typing - dark/ground as it's secondary fire typing. Another fire/fighting starter is meh.
Samurott was a really bad finish to a  great idea. 4 legged samurai, seriously ? The name "Samurott"  dosen't fit it at all.  I love oshawott but samurott kills it for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2020)

I like the way the final evolutions in gen 5 look, but their lines are disappointing and the way they come off in battle is as well. I get what they were going for but eh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2020)

any starter that looks like a man in a fursuit needs to burn in eternal helfire


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> any starter that looks like a man in a fursuit needs to burn in eternal helfire


Incineroar
Delphox
Emboar


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Incineroar
> Delphox
> Emboar


especially delphox and emboar should burn in hell.

tepig's evolutions had so much potential.


----------



## Karma (Jul 10, 2020)

A complaint I'll never understand is saying Pokemon like Rillaboom and Infernape r too humanoid.

Like, come on bro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2020)

Bipedal =/= humanoid


----------



## Garcher (Jul 10, 2020)

furries own this franchise


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2020)

Waifuchads >>> furryvirgins


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2020)

America


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2020)

Four legs > two legs.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 10, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> especially delphox and emboar should burn in hell.
> 
> tepig's evolutions had so much potential.


Delphox is terrible, but Braixen is pretty cute


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2020)

If one looks like shit, the whole line shall die


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Bipedal =/= humanoid


Excuse me, they're apes.

They are very much humanoid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Delphox is terrible, but *Braixen* is pretty cute


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 10, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


It is and you know it is


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2020)

Every non-ape pokemon being too humanoid are disgusting in general, there are very few exceptions to that


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Every non-ape pokemon being too humanoid are disgusting in general, there are very few exceptions to that


This is some species-ist shit right here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Delphox is terrible, but Braixen is pretty cute


It was kind of interesting how they actually leaned onto Delphox pretty hard. Serena's only got to that stage and it was the mid-stage Pokemon in Pokken.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is some species-ist shit right here.



It´s what GF and their bad designs have caused.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Four legs > two legs.


Nah, two legs are better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2020)

behold - the most useful pokemon


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Bibarel is the GOAT HM slave.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> behold - the most useful pokemon



Traversing Sinnoh without bibarel is such a pain.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2020)

I did tho.

What will be of your skill if you rely on the HM God? Youll become a lazy fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 11, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> I did tho.
> 
> What will be of your skill if you rely on the HM God? Youll become a lazy fuck


Same. Always have HMs on team members, no matter how shitty they make my moveslots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Even Cut and Flash? Whirlpool and Waterfall were bad too.

Waterfall had good use starting in Gen IV. Rock Smash was useful on HGSS Scyther. Rock Climb is decent. Strength and Fly are both good moves. Surf is just an excellent move period. It's why I say Totodile is the best Johto stater in-game in both GSC and HGSS.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 11, 2020)

Tropius was the slave for R/S/E with Linoone 

So who was your guys HM slaves per Generation?


----------



## charles101 (Jul 11, 2020)

Lucifer said:


> So who was your guys HM slaves per Generation?



I've never really used them .-. Using less than 6 legit team members never seemed right for me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Totodile is the best Johto stater in-game in both GSC and HGSS.


Ice Fang  (in 4)


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Ice Punch in generation 2 was good enough. Everything was underleveled and Lance's three Dragonites were 4x weak. 

IP/Surf/Return/filler is all you need. EQ(if you really want to use up the one time only TM) for final slot is fine.


----------



## OLK (Jul 11, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Even Cut and Flash? Whirlpool and Waterfall were bad too.


Move Deleter takes care of Cut, and with Flash I never have my final team set that early so it's no biggy.
The rest suck besides Surf and maybe Fly, but I can't deny any of my bros their EXP


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

I guess you got a point. Final movesets are still a long time away. You really only need.to worry about a HM slave in gen I not forgetting Flash.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 11, 2020)

If you had to rank the regions from worst to best, how would you rank em ?

Mine :

Sinnoh > Hoenn > Johto > Alola > Unova >Kalos > Kanto


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2020)

Hmm, I only played Gen I to IV, so...

Kanto > Johto > Hoenn > Sinnoh

As much as I liked DPP, Mt. Coronet being in the middle was annoying. You needed certain badges/TMs to climb it so it was just a dead end until much later in the game. I kept thinking this is where I'm suppose to go only to.realize this is the wrong direction. I almost skipped certain places because they had so many blockades at times.

Hoenn's endgame with the surfing/diving on all these similar looking bland water routes got annoying.

Johto was too small but it was pretty well organized overall. Aside from the original games where you could go to Blackthorn too early, I think it's fine. Mt. Mortar and Dark Cave were too empty though. Whirl Islands was confusing. Cliff Cave was a good addition in HGSS.

Kanto is the easily region to travel. Perhaps I'm just too familiar with it but everything feels easy. I guess finding the Flash HM and Oak's Parcel might confuse a first time player though... It was a bit too barren in GSC and HGSS though. Sevii Islands in Gen III were.a decent endgame bonus.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 11, 2020)

They all rank close to me except Kalos/Alola/Galar which are boring and crap.


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2020)

Haven't played Gen 8, how is it?


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 12, 2020)

OLK said:


> Haven't played Gen 8, how is it?


meh


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2020)

OLK said:


> Haven't played Gen 8, how is it?


It exists...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2020)

you'll be a good boy for mommy, right ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

OLK said:


> Haven't played Gen 8, how is it?


If u liked the direction of Gen 6 and 7 then ull like it.

Otherwise, it's hot trash.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Ice Punch in generation 2 was good enough. Everything was underleveled and Lance's three Dragonites were 4x weak.
> 
> IP/Surf/Return/filler is all you need. EQ(if you really want to use up the one time only TM) for final slot is fine.



Typhlosion wins out because every water starter can learn ice moves. Only Typhlosion in GSC could learn a special based electric move.
Totodile is best from gen 4 and later though.

It's funny really. Totodile is ruined by water being special early on and Typhlosion gets ruined when they make TP physical.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 12, 2020)

meanwhile poor Meganium is a hot contender for worst starter


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Totodile is best from gen 4 and later though.


His middle evolution makes no sense, tho.

U can see a natural progression from Todadile to Feraligatr, but Cracanaw has this weird caveman motif.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> His middle evolution makes no sense, tho.
> 
> U can see a natural progression from Todadile to Feraligatr, but Cracanaw has this weird caveman motif.



Little things like that don't really bug me that much though, if it looks good it looks good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2020)

It like how Squirtle went from turtle with weird tail to turtle with weird tail and ears to normal turtle with canons in its shell


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> It like how Squirtle went from turtle with weird tail to turtle with weird tail and ears to normal turtle with canons in its shell


It's because they scrapped the original final evolution and just used the other turtle pokemon to finish the Squirtle line.

Gen 1 and 2 designs were the wild west.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 12, 2020)

the middle evolutions have overall the worst designs, they often look like some unsightly "immature" version of the last evolution. I wouldn't be surprised if they actually create them after finishing the first and the third one. 

I get why you would care less about the second stages but it sucks considering how you are stuck with them for like half of the game.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2020)

Really? Maybe I'm in the minority here but I get to get final evolutions not that late into the game... I would say around the 5th badge. I have the first form for less than two hours usually. 

It does make sense that the middle form is the least important. You market the first form and players remember the final form.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 12, 2020)

Garcher said:


> meanwhile poor Meganium is a hot contender for worst starter


Yeah, weak to the first two gym leaders, and the fourth. The sixth and eighth resist it. It gets a decent support movepool with screens and leech seed. But nobody really cares about that stuff in-game. Its honestly my least favourite evolution family in terms of design too. 

I tend to pick my starters based on whether I like any of the new mons of the other types. For instance I like Gyarados and Arcanine more than any of the grass types, so I start with bulbasaur. And there are no new fire types in Sinnoh until you hit Heatran or Rotom-Heat, so I'll start with chimchar if they remake DPPt.

But I doubt I'd ever go with meganium. I'd rather use skiploom or sunflora even.


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2020)

Gen 2 is where you catch Abra, evolve it, give him elemental punches, and sweep


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Yeah, weak to the first two gym leaders, and the fourth. The sixth and eighth resist it. It gets a decent support movepool with screens and leech seed. But nobody really cares about that stuff in-game. Its honestly my least favourite evolution family in terms of design too.


This is y Pokemon should make double battes the standard. Support Pokemon cant shine in 1V1s and r often sidelined in story playthroughs.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2020)

OLK said:


> Gen 2 is where you catch Abra, evolve it, give him elemental punches, and sweep



You don't even need to evolve Abra in Gen II to teach him the punches. ck 

In gen I, you had to at least evolve him before he was useful.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> This is y Pokemon should make double battes the standard. Support Pokemon cant shine in 1V1s and r often sidelined in story playthroughs.


Yeah, they did that with Colosseum and XD, it made nuzlockes really exciting with twice as much danger on the field.


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

How does a nuzlocke work without grass?


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Aduro (Jul 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> How does a nuzlocke work without grass?


You either catch the first shadow pokemon you battle/get gifted in each area, or you look them up and then use a dice or random number generator.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

more fan art

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2020)

>People still shitting on the Chiko line

Sounds like some ya'll bitches couldnt hack it thru the original hard mode


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 12, 2020)

meganium is the fairest of them all


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2020)

Seriously tho, early Chikorita/Bayleef game:
Poison Powder, Reflect, Synthesis, Razor Leaf

And if you can wake up prior to 9AM for a 10% chance for an early Phanpy, even better


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Seriously tho, early Chikorita/Bayleef game:
> Poison Powder, Reflect, Synthesis, Razor Leaf
> 
> And if you can wake up prior to 9AM for a 10% chance for an early Phanpy, even better


Way too slow paced for ingame


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2020)

OLK said:


> Way too slow paced for ingame


I take it you've never raised a Shuckle or Wobbuffet either. 

@Nep Nep Are ya still certain kids can handle a _hard _Pokemon game?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2020)

Most pkmn can be used for the in game. Doesnt erase the fact that they are trash like in Chikorita's case.


----------



## OLK (Jul 12, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I take it you've never raised a Shuckle or Wobbuffet either.
> 
> @Nep Nep Are ya still certain kids can handle a _hard _Pokemon game?


I use em for the Battle Tower type stuff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu



Legit the hottest Woman in the franchise. Rest are weird looking cosplayers or jailbaits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2020)

She's like, groping herself in that first image.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2020)

Cynthia is still my #1 bae, but Lorelei =


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2020)

Well no, not groping, more like a light self-fondle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> She's like, groping herself in that first image.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> Well no, not groping, more like a light self-fondle.



Are you by any chance 10 years old?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are you by any chance 10 years old?


I'm [R E D A C T E D] and what is this?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2020)

I used Lileep once because I liked using fossil Pokemon. 

At least I didn't do it with Shieldon...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> I used Lileep once because I liked using fossil Pokemon.
> 
> At least I didn't do it with Shieldon...


What's wrong with Lileep?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

Gen III, Lileep only has Giga Drain and Ancientpower. Low attack with low attack power.moves... 

Gen III, Anorith was at least saved by high attack despite no good bug stab unless you get lucky with HP Bug. Not great either. 

Gen IV, Rampardos...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 14, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What's wrong with Lileep?



it's ugly


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Gen III, Lileep only has Giga Drain and Ancientpower. Low attack with low attack power.moves...
> 
> Gen III, Anorith was at least saved by high attack despite no good bug stab unless you get lucky with HP Bug. Not great either.
> 
> Gen IV, Rampardos...


Recover, Stockpile/Confuse Ray, Giga Drain, Ancient Power/Rock Slide

Perfectly viable Gen III tank


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2020)

girafarig said:


> it's ugly


. . .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2020)

the true patrician taste pokemon shipping OTP


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 14, 2020)

that flygon

(but the ho-oh and the lugia look great too)


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 14, 2020)

Why the fuck that Flygon got animu girl eyes tho?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2020)

Did they mix up the names of Salamence and Flygon? 

Bagon, Shelgon, Flygon works better.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Did they mix up the names of Salamence and Flygon?
> 
> Bagon, Shelgon, Flygon works better.


Dragonfly -----> Flygon

Flygon comes from an antlion adult (Vibrava)


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the true patrician taste pokemon shipping OTP



Steven x Cynthia is not just any ship, it's the fucking Titanic and Noah's Ark in one kind of ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Steven x Cynthia is not just any ship, it's the fucking Titanic and Noah's Ark in one kind of ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> look at him go !


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh look, it's a fukkin' shark


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 16, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh look, it's a fukkin' shark



Been playing Raft lately and this triggers me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Been playing Raft lately and this triggers me.


Wouldn't it be unfortunate...
If the sharks...
Attacked by air?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 16, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Wouldn't it be unfortunate...
> If the sharks...
> Attacked by air?



You can go and stay go with that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> You can go and stay go with that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2020)

Bab Shark


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2020)

would you soak with your Typhlobro ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2020)

The cancellation of Pokemon Z is when things went bad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

cringe or based ??


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

would be based if they hadn't used rhyperior as a shining example of 'good design'

the other points are valid imo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> used rhyperior


I think thats part of the meme 
since everyone seems to think Rhyperior is the [Blocked Domain] 4 design


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 18, 2020)

Evolutions >>> Megas.

It's as that pic says, using your only Mega spot to prop up a weak Pokemon to a mediocre level is just a massive waste when you have better options available to use the Mega on.

That's why a plethora of Pokemon need a new evolution. Take Delibird for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I think thats part of the meme
> since everyone seems to think Rhyperior is the [Blocked Domain] 4 design



well, that actually makes it even funnier

tbh i think it's the worst design ever, along with the trubbish family. i refused to keep rhyperior at first because it's such an eyesore...though eventually the usefulness got the best of me. still can't look at it, though.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws btw i've got something for you, buddy (even though you're one pesky shanks/laido apologist)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @GrizzlyClaws btw i've got something for you, buddy (even though you're one pesky shanks/laido apologist)





PS: You are the pesky one here with your irrational Shanks/Waido naysaying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> PS: You are the pesky one here with your irrational Shanks/Waido naysaying.



it's not irrational.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 18, 2020)

girafarig said:


> would be based if they hadn't used rhyperior as a shining example of 'good design'
> 
> the other points are valid imo


nah, part of the meme is that the comparison is supposed to be absurd

the "uncool vs. cool" usage is actually incorrect


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

Garcher said:


> nah, part of the meme is that the comparison is supposed to be absurd
> 
> the "uncool vs. cool" usage is actually incorrect



yeah that's sort of what shiba said, too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

Milotic is cool but I never thought it was "the most beautiful pokemon "  
even from the above pic IMO Dragonair is better


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Milotic is cool but I never thought it was "the most beautiful pokemon "
> even from the above pic IMO Dragonair is better



same. it's meganium for me

BUT i kind of understand that for some, meganium might look a bit chunky (and many people seem to dislike green - compared to other colors, at least).

tbf milotic is cute/pretty, i guess it's a personal preference. i like some others better but de gustibus and all that


----------



## Garcher (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Milotic is cool but I never thought it was "the most beautiful pokemon "
> even from the above pic IMO Dragonair is better


regardless of how aesthetic it actually is, I think there are parts of it design that are supposed to symbolize its beauty - the long hair, long eyelashes, multicolored scales


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 18, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> PS: You are the pesky one here with your irrational Shanks/Waido naysaying.



This should be the next Poke gimmick. New Pokemon that can only be obtained by breeding two specific and different Pokemon species.

Then I'll wait for the talented fan game makers to make a game that's not shit with the mechanic.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> cringe or based ??


Eh, Rhyperior looks worse than both of its previous evolutions. A lot of those gen 4 new evolutions look bad with there only being a couple of exceptions like Roserade or Electivire. Ryperior is one of the "okay" ones, sure, but again I prefer Rhydon's looks.

Putting that aside, Megas are a lot worse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru whats the best site to read Pokemon Adventures manga online ? I see it on kissmanga, but the scans & text are kind of small =/
is there a better/HQ option ? 

can write reply in PM


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @MusubiKazesaru whats the best site to read Pokemon Adventures manga online ? I see it on kissmanga, but the scans & text are kind of small =/
> is there a better/HQ option ?
> 
> can write reply in PM


Some of the scans are pretty old and some are taken from the official english while some others are TLed. They're probably going to be small in some places to matter what.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Some of the scans are pretty old and some are taken from the official english while some others are TLed. They're probably going to be small in some places to matter what.


is it only earlier volumes/parts
or still like that even later (gens ~3-5+) ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll try to zoom my browser to 150% for the small pages


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I'll try to zoom my browser to 150% for the small pages


That might work out. In any case it's a pretty good manga. The RGB arc has really quick pacing but still gets around to doing a lot.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2020)

cute 
ship


----------



## Garcher (Jul 21, 2020)

i ship cynthia with 
my dick


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> cute
> ship



So much hair!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 22, 2020)

fan art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 22, 2020)

Articuno fuck yes...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

more Cynthia because I am obsessed
@Garcher


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 22, 2020)

wow people really have a hateboner for the unova starters...

i think they are cute (samurott looks awful, though).

shiba likes elegant ladies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

yeah Unova is nowhere near the worst starters
Serperior especially is cool af


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 22, 2020)

serperior really is awesome (most pokemon players i know like it). i also like the tepig family (the colors <3) because every evolution has 'character'

oshawott is adorable but the evolutions aren't so great

but yes. there are starters that are way uglier worse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

as far as first cute stages only - my fav is Johto
but tbh they are *all *good while they are small and cute 

for final evos Im not sure actually which gen i like best (would have said Sinnoh - but Im meh on Empoleon)
IMO starter final evos are a bit overrated and _each_ gen has a bunch of better designs


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> as far as first cute stages only - my fav is Johto
> but tbh they are *all *good while they are small and cute



kanto and johto for me. bulbasaur>all and i adore the chikorita family.



> for final evos Im not sure actually which gen i like best (*would have said Sinnoh - but Im meh on Empoleon*)
> IMO starter final evos are a bit overrated and _each_ gen has a bunch of better designs



so you like the fire monkey with its stuffy, too-elaborate, not pokemon-like design?

what do you think of the middle evolutions? they tend to get a lot of flak but i love ivysaur, wartortle, bayleef and quilava. shiny ivysaur is to die for

(i'm going to vote for hoenn, though. sorry, mudkip, you're just... not enough)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

Infernape is based yeah 

middles are the most forgettable, but a bunch of them are legit better than anthro/fursuit final stages


----------



## Garcher (Jul 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> more Cynthia because I am obsessed
> @Garcher
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 

we still need a convo for r18 stuff though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

Garcher said:


> we still need a convo for r18 stuff though


theres a bathhouse section on NF

does it have a pokegirl thread ?


----------



## Garcher (Jul 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> theres a bathhouse section on NF
> 
> does it have a pokegirl thread ?


dude nobody is using the BH, probably because it's still too public 

all the thirstlords are posting in private convos


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

in Public makes it more exciting 


just like fapping


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

pretty cool


----------



## Garcher (Jul 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> pretty cool





> In the literal translation of Sinnoh Folk Story 3, the myth originally referred to Pokémon and people marrying each other.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 22, 2020)

@Garcher they need to find a way to add this outfit to DP remakes


----------



## Garcher (Jul 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Garcher they need to find a way to add this outfit to DP remakes


they could

but they won't


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

THATs shiny Giratina ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> THATs shiny Giratina ?



I had a chance to catch a shiny Giratina once in Diamond or Pearl. I either ran out of Poké Balls or Giratina KO’d my team


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I had a chance to catch a shiny Giratina once in Diamond or Pearl. I either ran out of Poké Balls or Giratina KO’d my team


I have one on my Pokemon White.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2020)

That's a lotta gravestones


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's a lotta gravestones


lots of dead 
top percentages Rattatas


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> lots of dead
> top percentages Rattatas


So you mean to say that, canonically, Giratina is sustained solely by the souls of countless Rattatas?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

why dis so good


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why dis so good


Because it has the pacing of the original but with Gen IV soundfonts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

lol theres tons of pics of gen 4 prototype/unfinished designs/sprites
some of them are hilarious

Betachomp





published in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_ this week

published in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_ this week


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2020)

This just looks very Japanese.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2020)

is that a jojo reference


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> is that a jojo reference


It's more of a "Doshin the Giant" reference. Just a very big, very weird, oddly proportioned Japanese creation



Obviously the two are nothing alike, but they have the same _feeling_.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 25, 2020)

It kinda also shares the _feeling_ with Clayman from Mother 3:


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 26, 2020)

Speaking of shiny giratina, it's just as hard to find a used copy of platinum at a normal price


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 26, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I had a chance to catch a shiny Giratina once in Diamond or Pearl. I either ran out of Poké Balls or Giratina KO’d my team




What had you used your master ball for ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 26, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> What had you used your master ball for ?



I honestly can’t remember, all I remember was I failed to catch a shiny legendary.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 26, 2020)

I remember getting a shiny Mudkip when I started playing pokemon as a kid. My neighbor told me that this is probably this "Pokerus" bug he heard about and that my game will be destroyed if I don't restart


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 26, 2020)

Garcher said:


> I remember getting a shiny Mudkip when I started playing pokemon as a kid. My neighbor told me that this is probably this "Pokerus" bug he heard about and that my game will be destroyed if I don't restart



please say you didn't listen to him


----------



## Garcher (Jul 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> please say you didn't listen to him


of course I listened to him


----------



## Karma (Jul 27, 2020)

Rampardos line was much better here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2020)

@Garcher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 28, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion, but

Platinum > Soul Silver

The level curve in SS is trash. Kanto kinda felt empty and Sinnoh was much better region than either Johto or Kanto.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Garcher they need to find a way to add this outfit to DP remakes



Imagine Cynthia wearing this in Snowpoint City when she meets you before  you board the ship to the battle frontier....

This should have been added for the battle tree Cynthia model in Alola.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> Unpopular Opinion, but
> Platinum > Soul Silver
> 
> *The level curve in SS is trash. Kanto kinda felt empty and Sinnoh was much better region than either Johto or Kanto.*


agreed, but I dont think its _that _unpopular (HGSS is probably overall ranked a bit higher due to 2 (1.5) regions and following pokemon, but not a big gap)


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 28, 2020)

Another Unpopular Opinion :
Black 2 > Platinum

Gen 5 was gold.
The Soundtrack was better than ever and PWT,Neo Team Plasma,White Treehollow /Black city for training your pokemon,Challenge Mode,Join Avenue,Pokestar Studios,Cynthia  were all great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

>Cynthia
>Giorno
>piano boss theme
>both blonde


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2020)

Milf


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Milf


GILF


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2020)

If Lance and Blair were kids she totally was MILF back then


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 28, 2020)

According to typical _anime eye-line_ timeology, she'd be maybe about in her 50's in X&Y


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 28, 2020)

latest update added this Cynthia alt to Masters


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> latest update added this Cynthia alt to Masters


Are those kommo-o scales she has ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

Yup
This alt comes with Kommo-o


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

surprisingly cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

@girafarig there Im posting Cynthia again

happy ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @girafarig there Im posting Cynthia again
> 
> happy ?



 c'mon doggo, it was just friendly banter. i hope you didn't get mad


anyway, she's prettier than kanjuro, that's for sure. almost as cute as me

i liked her in the blue outfits you posted earlier


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i hope you didn't get mad


never 
cause Im always mad




girafarig said:


> i liked her in the blue outfits you posted earlier


yeah those are great, they are anime only though


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 29, 2020)

Cynthia wins again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Cynthia wins again.


dataminers are saying this new alt Cynthia unit is overpowerd/top tier too in Masters "meta"

but i dont really play it, so idk


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dataminers are saying this new alt Cynthia unit is overpowerd/top tier too in Masters "meta"
> 
> but i dont really play it, so idk



Only the best mons for the best Champ. 

Now they need to make a new team for Cynthia with both Garchomp and Kommo-o in the next gen post game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2020)

So we're slowly making Cynthia another Dragon champion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Only the best mons for the best Champ.
> 
> Now they need to make a new team for Cynthia with both Garchomp and Kommo-o in the next gen post game.


some kind of a significantly tweaked/new & high lvl team for a harder post-game rematch would be cool




Yami Munesanzun said:


> So we're slowly making Cynthia another Dragon champion.


maybe
almost all pseudos are dragons
dragons still have the "strong type" image

Lance is flying type trainer anyway


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> surprisingly cute


I dislike the hairstyle.
Just,what is that ?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lance is flying type trainer anyway


Well tbf, his generation didn't have a lot of Dragon-types.

Just dragon-types.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dragons still have the "strong type" image

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

be gone demon


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

The reason Iris had a Aggron in Black 2 / White 2 was because she predicted fairy types were going to be discovered in 2013.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 29, 2020)

Fairy type was a mistake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Cynthia wins again.


Feels good


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Fairy type was a mistake.


The Dragon love here is strong.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2020)

We need better electric types, bare a few ones not counting big legends either, most of them suck balls.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 29, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> We need better electric types, bare a few ones not counting big legends either, most of them suck balls.



The problem with tbat is Pikachu. It means GF has to be dickheads and make ANOTHER Pika clone every game. 
Another shit stat prick that dies to any strong resisted attack.

At least Pika has light ball though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> We need better electric types, bare a few ones not counting big legends either, most of them suck balls.


Like Elikid to Electivire. Can learn Best offensive moveset among all electric types to take on every type.


----------



## Karma (Jul 29, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> The problem with tbat is Pikachu. It means GF has to be dickheads and make ANOTHER Pika clone every game.
> Another shit stat prick that dies to any strong resisted attack.
> 
> At least Pika has light ball though.


Some nibba won a major tournament with a Pachirisu a while back.


----------



## Karma (Jul 29, 2020)

Shitter lived a draco meteor from garchomp too


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> Some nibba won a major tournament with a Pachirisu a while back.



Was an exaggeration. You can make anything work... IF you build your team around it and give it a good role suitable to it... but it takes too much effort unless you really like that Pokemon and you're still better off using something else.

The Pika clone problem guarantees we get one shitty awful Electric type per generation.

Like yes I can make Glaceon seem good with a clever team that supports it and a good role but it doesn't mean Glaceon is good it just means I'm creative and dedicated to that Pokemon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2020)

Furthermore, that one was a gimmmick of one use only, the dude himself said that if he were to use Pachirisu again to try to pull that shit he would get demolished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 29, 2020)

Cynthia is good and all
BUT
@girafarig 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 29, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 

you've got good taste, doggo

very classy ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 29, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Furthermore, that one was a gimmmick of one use only, the dude himself said that if he were to use Pachirisu again to try to pull that shit he would get demolished.


Thats the thing with using low tier pokemon theyre good as a surprise but opponents will adapt and rip it apart next time cause its a one trick pony.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Thats the thing with using low tier pokemon theyre good as a surprise but opponents will adapt and rip it apart next time cause its a one trick pony.


Speaking of which

@Nep Nep how's that Delibird challenge on Moemon going?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Speaking of which
> 
> @Nep Nep how's that Delibird challenge on Moemon going?



Yeah I haven't been doing that. I'm spending time with my cutie :3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Fairy type was a mistake.



I have not played the games in many years, but I do agree with this, because I know that dragons, while powerful, were never as overpowered as were psychic-type pokemon in the early games, which made it necessary to introduce the dark type.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 29, 2020)

Karma said:


> Some nibba won a major tournament with a Pachirisu a while back.



Lol i still remenber this tournament, two fucking pseudo legendary including one mega evolved lost to a wannabe pika clone.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 29, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeah I haven't been doing that. I'm spending time with my cutie :3


Oh.

Okay. :blu


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia is good and all
> BUT
> @girafarig
> 
> ...


These are from u/utopiancropper from reddit right ?
He is one of the best pokemon trainer artists and the best elesa artist around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2020)

Red or Blue ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2020)

Lugia, Kyogre, Dialga and Zekrom? Sign me for team Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 30, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> These are from u/utopiancropper from reddit right ?
> He is one of the best pokemon trainer artists and the best elesa artist around


he's far from top tier


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2020)

Garcher said:


> he's far from top tier


post your top-tiers 
for research


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 


Post my pokegirl. Let's see how good you really are. Give you 3 shots


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> 
> Post my pokegirl. Let's see how good you really are. Give you 3 shots


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>






Ok......that was funny. Screw you......but funny.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Lmao,who tf made this ?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 30, 2020)

@girafarig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 30, 2020)

oh wow where'd you find this? i kept browsing sites for girafarig art last week but didn't really find anything...

very cute!

have you seen this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> oh wow where'd you find this? i kept browsing sites for girafarig art last week but didn't really find anything...
> 
> very cute!
> 
> have you seen this?



Have you seen this?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 30, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> Have you seen this?



He can shove those up my ass


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> oh wow where'd you find this? i kept browsing sites for girafarig art last week but didn't really find anything...



I think I found it via google images, I'm on phone rn so I would have to to look it up later what website it was.

I think there isn't much good girafarig art, it's such an underused Pokemon, shame GF doesn't do much with it because it has an interesting design with the two opposing sides. It should get an evolution, there's some good concepts out there for that. Also it should be Dark/Psychic instead of Normal/Psychic.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 31, 2020)

Just noticed your name suits you well because just like girafarig you have a good side and a bad side.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jul 31, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Just noticed your name suits you well because just like girafarig you have a good side and a *bad* side.



nonsense. i only have good sides


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2020)

Your bad side is thinking you dont have a bad side


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Garcher (Jul 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> post your top-tiers
> for research


check your rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)

Garcher said:


> check your rep


have seen most of those 
but nice


----------



## Garcher (Jul 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> have seen most of those
> but nice


well most good stuff gets uploaded on some booru or sankaku, only sometimes you find a hidden gem


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> nonsense. i only have good sides



It's okay if you think that.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 31, 2020)

Fun fact: Steven and Cynthia wear black because they are constantly attending their opponents funeral after they beat them.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 31, 2020)

steven is a scrub though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)

lil Gible is such a cute killer


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2020)

They actually made Combusken look good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They actually made Combusken look good.


Millions of years of dinosaur evolution has led to chickens learning Kung-Fu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2020)

If it had the armor-teeth Dunkleosteus had, then it'd be a _super-perfect_ life form.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 31, 2020)

Also, got one of those folding 2DS', playing thru Pokemon Y again. Caught a Farfetch'd, named it Slappy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Also, got one of those folding 2DS', playing thru Pokemon Y again. Caught a Farfetch'd, named it Slappy.


I should play through X some time. I still haven't touched it after going through Y. It's the last Pokemon game where I got both of them and at launch.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 1, 2020)

So

Phlogician the Braixen
Slappy the Duck Farfetch'd
[REDACTED] the Scraggy

and maybe Pomfy the Hoppip


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Millions of years of dinosaur evolution has led to chickens learning Kung-Fu



Combustyoass 

o3o


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So
> 
> Phlogician the Braixen
> Slappy the Duck Farfetch'd
> ...



Braixen is ruined for me after this super unattractive creep used it on one of my lewd servers to lewd with furries.

He got mad and left cause we called him out for being an attention whore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2020)

/vp/ ruined Braixen for me


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 2, 2020)

Nothing ruined Braixen for me. It's still cute


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Nothing ruined Braixen for me. It's still cute



Were you simping for that Braixen dude? Cause I've never met anyone more unattractive both physically and personality wise.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Were you simping for that Braixen dude? Cause I've never met anyone more unattractive both physically and personality wise.


I will simp for anything with a cute enough avatar


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> I will simp for anything with a cute enough avatar



A-are you hitting on me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> /vp/ ruined Braixen for me



No.....you ruined Braixen for you. Going to /vp/.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2020)

"I have finally defeated the Top 4, now let's see who the Champ is!":

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 3, 2020)

Why the fuck do people think of this fight as hard ?
I stomp Cynthia everytime I battle her.I have never had trouble with her either in platinum,black or black 2.

Most  people who  think of this as hard were kids back in 2006/08 who were bad at team building.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 3, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> Why the fuck do people think of this fight as hard ?
> I stomp Cynthia everytime I battle her.I have never had trouble with her either in platinum,black or black 2.
> 
> Most  people who  think of this as hard were kids back in 2006/08 who were bad at team building.


She's never been hard tbh.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 3, 2020)

Pokemon isn't supposed to be hard for adults with hundreds of hours of experience (and access to the internet)


----------



## Garcher (Aug 3, 2020)

like Dragon type will only give you trouble once, then you figure out to bring an ice attack and that's it


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 3, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> Why the fuck do people think of this fight as hard ?
> I stomp Cynthia everytime I battle her.I have never had trouble with her either in platinum,black or black 2.
> 
> Most  people who  think of this as hard were kids back in 2006/08 who were bad at team building.



This is a children's game and exaggerated memes but good for you I guess.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

> Most people who think of this as hard were kids back in 2006/08 who were bad at team building.


isnt that the point ? and for those kids Cynthia specifically seemed harder than previous champions/E4, for the most part

hence the memes

she is also not a dragon flying or steel specialist = extra layer of difficulty for a kid ? More types to consider


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 3, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> Why the fuck do people think of this fight as hard ?
> I stomp Cynthia everytime I battle her.I have never had trouble with her either in platinum,black or black 2.
> 
> Most  people who  think of this as hard were kids back in 2006/08 who were bad at team building.



I literally beat her with JUST Empoleon and a base level Azelf.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> isnt that the point ? and for those kids Cynthia specifically seemed harder than previous champions/E4, for the most part
> 
> hence the memes
> 
> she is also not a dragon flying or steel specialist = extra layer of difficulty for a kid ? More types to consider



Doesn't that make Blue the hardest champion still? Unless you consider that Spiritomb has no weakness.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 3, 2020)

Because of Johto’s awful level curve, beating Gold in Japanese (my first play through as a kid) made that E4 plus Lance the hardest for me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 3, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Because of Johto’s awful level curve, beating Gold in Japanese (my first play through as a kid) made that E4 plus Lance the hardest for me.



I was a lazy boi back then, Typhlosion soloed the game. 

Earthquake for chu, Flamethrower/EQ for Lax and Espeon cause fuck it why not, Thunder Punch for Blastoise and Charizard, Flamethrower for Venusaur. 

G/S/C is the least balanced for just blitzing through the game with a single mon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> G/S/C is the least balanced for just blitzing through the game with a single mon.


even Meganium ?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> even Meganium ?



Probably. Typhlosion would end up level 60 by Koga which is enough to steamroll everything until Red and by then you'll be mid 70's lowest.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm never doing another shiny hunt ever after this celebi


----------



## Karma (Aug 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> she is also not a dragon flying or steel specialist = extra layer of difficulty for a kid ? More types to consider


Steven only has 3 steel types in gen 3.

His is a mix of Steel, Rock and Ground aka sand team. Hed be much stronger in doubles.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

People still taking pot shots at Meganium here?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2020)

Cuz meganium is trash and thats a fact of life. 

Nowadays in every hospital room with moms that have just finished birth labor, theres a notice saying " if you ever let your child play pokemon, make sure they never get Chikorita cuz its evo line is trash"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Cuz meganium is trash and thats a fact of life.
> 
> Nowadays in every hospital room with moms that have just finished birth labor, theres a notice saying " if you ever let your child play pokemon, make sure they never get Chikorita cuz its evo line is trash"


Sounds like someone couldnt succeed on the original Hard Mode.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2020)

Good one, nice to see you got no arguments to defend the garbage


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Good one, nice to see you got no arguments to defend the garbage


I just did.

And it's the only one I need.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I just did.
> 
> And it's the only one I need.



Nah, ya got nuthin just delusions that you think make you seem smart.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

I mean, yeah. I'm not debating that Typhlosion & Feraligatr arent better. 

But, uhhh... if you cant function a tank properly, then it's not the tank that's garbage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm so fukkin tired today.

@Nep Nep tell me something funny to make me feel better.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm so fukkin tired today.
> 
> @Nep Nep tell me something funny to make me feel better.



Uhhhhhhh what did the trap trainer say to Bruno?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Uhhhhhhh what did the trap trainer say to Bruno?


Does it involve Bruno pressing the trap?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I was a lazy boi back then, Typhlosion soloed the game.
> 
> Earthquake for chu, Flamethrower/EQ for Lax and Espeon cause fuck it why not, Thunder Punch for Blastoise and Charizard, Flamethrower for Venusaur.
> 
> G/S/C is the least balanced for just blitzing through the game with a single mon.


I literally couldn't tell wtf the attack names were so getting decent attacks on my Feraligatr was a minor miracle (I just had to assume most new attacks were better which resulted in getting some bad ones like Scary Face) and finding out what some of the newMons were weak to was a trial and error thing. To say nothing of the fact that my only decent Pokemon were my starter and Ho-oh. I was also like 5-6 years old or so.

I eventually managed and beat Red as well, but it sure was an interesting path to get there. The toughest part besides the E4 was getting the Watering Can.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Does it involve Bruno pressing the trap?



Let me wet your rocks.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Let me wet your rocks.


But arent rocks deathly allergic to water?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But arent rocks deathly allergic to water?



Well duh he gotta beat dat Elite 4


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Well duh he gotta beat dat Elite 4


Eh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Eh.



Look he's gonna wet his rocks.. a double entendre for his balls and defeating his Onix.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Look he's gonna wet his rocks.. a double entendre for his balls and defeating his Onix.


Meh. 

Gimme another


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Meh.
> 
> Gimme another



There's only one way I can perform on command well and comedy isn't it. 

What did the shiny Clefairy say to Link?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> There's only one way I can perform on command well and comedy isn't it.
> 
> What did the shiny Clefairy say to Link?


Consider this practice.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Consider this practice.



My comedy is situational or cynical >.> 

Anyways

The Clefairy turns around and reveals it is a man in costume, LINK I'M FINALLY A FAIRY! I'M FROM THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON! Tingle Tingle! Kooloo-Limpah! 

Those are my magic words. Don't steal them! 

A Pokemaniac appears and pushes Link down roughly.

WAAAAAAAAHHHHH Link screams as a terribly dated N64 sound effect plays to indicate him falling flat on his ass 

A SHINY CLEFAIRY YESSSSS! 

The Pokemaniac produces a moon stone from some unknown place in his costume and then vigorously smacks it against Tingle the Clefairy. 

EVOLVE!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

Axew is very cute

should have been a gen 5 starter tbh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws sharp heels


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2020)

is Arceus a good single dad ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks I Hate It


----------



## Garcher (Aug 6, 2020)

btw, I don't think Arceus is literally "God". 
All these legendary pokemon usually have pokedex entries that go like "In mythology ...", "This pokemon is said to be ..." etc.
which makes me believe it's more like animal worship that we see in many real religions


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Thanks I Hate It


Eternamax Arceus in the remakes will be a full arm


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


>



OMG GIVE ME SUBBY EVERSTONE EVERSTONE EVERSTONE 

AHHHHH so cute @~@ so fucking cute....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

@Nep Nep Comedy Practice, go!


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep Comedy Practice, go!



What did they call the trap trainer when he accidentally left his hotel room naked?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2020)

So the fun thing about this comedy show is that it is meant to be horrible?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> What did they call the trap trainer when he accidentally left his hotel room naked?


What did they call him? 


luffy no haki said:


> So the fun thing about this comedy show is that it is meant to be horrible?


It's a bit where the mainliner can only make trap jokes, and one of them is bound to be funny.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What did they call him?
> 
> It's a bit where the mainliner can only make trap jokes, and one of them is bound to be funny.



Man what a Ludiloco


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Man what a Ludiloco


Oh dear me I might have just died inside a little.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh dear me I might have just died inside a little.



You asked for this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm gonna put these on Pokemon popsicle sticks.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

@Nep Nep

Try it again, go.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep
> 
> Try it again, go.



Why were the Trap trainers hands irritated when he got up in the morning?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Why were the Trap trainers hands irritated when he got up in the morning?


_haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh_...

Why?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh_...
> 
> Why?



Cause he placed his KY jelly next to his Tentacruel Jelly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Cause he placed his KY jelly next to his Tentacruel Jelly.


The fuck's Tentacruel Jelly.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> The fuck's Tentacruel Jelly.



Jelly from Tentacruel, it's poisonous, it irritates the skin~


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Jelly from Tentacruel, it's poisonous, it irritates the skin~


Okay, but why?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Okay, but why?



It's a cheap Pokemon repellant, not meant to be directly applied on skin.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> It's a cheap Pokemon repellant, not meant to be directly applied on skin.


Okay, but why was it in such close proximity to the KY Jelly?

Hold up hold up hold up, something just doesn't measure here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Okay, but why was it in such close proximity to the KY Jelly?
> 
> Hold up hold up hold up, something just doesn't measure here.



God damnit can you stop analyzing the joke? 8U he put it there thoughtlessly one time that's all~


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 6, 2020)

Third one, this is your last chance for today.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Third one, this is your last chance for today.



Jeez. 

What did the trap Nurse Joy say to the trainer with the fainted mons?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Jeez.
> 
> What did the trap Nurse Joy say to the trainer with the fainted mons?


Bitch, we gonna train you till you can funny on command. 

What did they say?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2020)

I swear if it's something like "I hope you _come _again", Nep.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bitch, we gonna train you till you can funny on command.
> 
> What did they say?



He said, need me to softboil your PP?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2020)

what does she want


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 9, 2020)

Who is this imposter? Clair is a tsundere damn it she wouldn't smile so much!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Who is this imposter? Clair is a tsundere damn it she wouldn't smile so much!


More like she's a secret wimp like Whitney.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> More like she's a secret wimp like Whitney.



Slander!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Slander!


You mean you liked how she ran away to the Dragon’s Den and had to be talked into giving you the badge?


----------



## Yamato (Aug 9, 2020)

That was nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You mean you liked how she ran away to the Dragon’s Den and had to be talked into giving you the badge?



She stormed off in a fit and yes I did!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2020)

Is there any active thread about "Pokemon Go" around here?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 10, 2020)

These shorts really do warm my cold, jaded heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

i still hate charizard


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 10, 2020)

.
.
.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 10, 2020)

magnificent water beasts!







i think @GrizzlyClaws will like this one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i think @GrizzlyClaws will like this one:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

Absol x Ninetales OTP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 12, 2020)

good boy


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 13, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse Are those your fav 6 Pokemon in your sig?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> @Mickey Mouse Are those your fav 6 Pokemon in your sig?



Yes indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2020)

nuuuh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes indeed.


How do you make that? Did you edit it yourself or used some program


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> How do you make that? Did you edit it yourself or used some program



A user made it for me from a thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 15, 2020)

@GrizzlyClaws


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2020)

deepest lore


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 17, 2020)

I cant read Moon Rune


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I cant read Moon Rune





wtf Garchomp NTRed


----------



## Garcher (Aug 17, 2020)

they should have given cynthia rayquaza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 17, 2020)

Garcher said:


> they should have given cynthia rayquaza


_Ehhhh_


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2020)

she had a Rayquaza in the official TCG I think 


also


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2020)

Could have been better. Why not give her spiritomb instead?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 17, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Could have been better. Why not give her spiritomb instead?


Give her her Gastrodon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 17, 2020)

my wish is for a DP prequel game with younger Cynthia/Cyrus/Rowan etc.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2020)

what an edgy boi


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what an edgy boi



The school shooter of Pokemon~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2020)

i like his stance though, back straight and arms behind


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2020)

it has begun, the new fanart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

hhmmm.....i have not done a team in awhile. Last one was sea monsters i think.....which should be this one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> hhmmm.....i have not done a team in awhile. Last one was sea monsters i think.....which should be this one.


shillmon team


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> shillmon team



I would have to look up all 900+ pokemon for 6.....i will save that for later.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 18, 2020)

Edgeboi team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2020)

Troll team


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Edgeboi team.


Edgy lords?


luffy no haki said:


> Troll team


Troll team huh?......


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Edgy lords?



Yes. Just the most edgy mons.

I was only half serious though. Unless you would really do it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2020)

Troll team, a team of the most suspicious, gimmicky and maybe cute pokemon that would have you on your knees while making believe you would one shot them all but NO!!! Their mastreful use of objects, abilities and moves make the overconfident pricks surrender in front of a evil suckerpunch!!!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 19, 2020)

my troll team would be: wooper, wartortle, meowth, psyduck, lickitung, slowpoke


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Aug 20, 2020)

Elesa must be the tallest Pokefu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Aug 20, 2020)

Y is this 16 year old shorter than the average woman?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 20, 2020)

Karma said:


> Y is this 16 year old shorter than the average woman?



16 year old me says hi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 20, 2020)

These fanmade soundtracks are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 20, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> These fanmade soundtracks are great.



I got a cool remix too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Aug 20, 2020)

Had 12k gems on Pokemon Masters...really wanted Lance.

Got Serena, Wallace, Dawn, Elesa, Burgh, and got Leaf to 4/5.

No Lance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

lacey said:


> Had 12k gems on Pokemon Masters...really wanted Lance.
> 
> Got Serena, Wallace, Dawn, Elesa, Burgh, and got Leaf to 4/5.
> 
> No Lance.


Serena and Dawn are good pulls

Lance isnt even that good


----------



## Lasker (Aug 21, 2020)

20k gems for Sygna Suit Cynthia, no Cynthia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

I decided to play Masters for real for the first time a few weeks ago due to SS Cynthia coming out + Cyrus event + Anniversary
dumped all I had - 16K+ on her pokefair - got 1 Cynthia and 1 Serena .. not bad tbh
Cyrus event gives a striker candy, so it will make Cynthia 2/5

now I really want Sabrina, SS Elesa and Dawn
then at some point later want to pick up Chomp Cynthia too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds like a VN hentai game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Sounds like a VN hentai game.


 I wish 

tbh IMO the appeal of Masters is all the 7 gens of characters being together in 1 game .. also alt outfits
the "gameplay" is ok-ish, the content is .. there, but slow
new stamina system sucks


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I wish
> 
> tbh IMO the appeal of Masters is all the 7 gens of characters being together in 1 game .. also alt outfits
> the "gameplay" is ok-ish, the content is .. there, but slow
> new stamina system sucks



Maybe they'd be better off doing hentai. Now if gamefreak would outsource a classic Pokemon game to any other developer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> also alt outfits


speaking of :


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 21, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Maybe they'd be better off doing hentai. Now if gamefreak would outsource a classic Pokemon game to any other developer.


Kinda want Genius Sorority to take another crack at a full Pokemon game. I enjoyed Coliseum and XD. I know they do mobile games now, but a new game stylized as those would be cool on the Switch.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 21, 2020)

They gave her Kommo-o cosplay instead of Garchomp?


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They gave her Kommo-o cosplay instead of Garchomp?


We must loot DeNA for this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They gave her Kommo-o cosplay instead of Garchomp?


regular outfit = Garchomp
new alt outfit = Kommo-o

2 pseudo dragons


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2020)

Shoulda given her Dialga just for the lulz since the other dude got Palkia, instead of the worst looking pseudo of the franchise.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 21, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They gave her Kommo-o cosplay instead of Garchomp?


Dunno man - that's one lickable belly.


----------



## lacey (Aug 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Serena and Dawn are good pulls


They are, but now I only have them at 1/5, which is...not the best. I generally don't bother with a pair unless I can at least get them to 3/5, bar a handful. Leaf getting to 4/5 was just a slap in the face, she doesn't even have a sync grid lmao.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lance isnt even that good



Bruh, I'm here to build a harem and chew gum.

Naturally, I'm out of gum.



Lasker said:


> 20k gems for Sygna Suit Cynthia, no Cynthia


I'm sorry for your loss. ):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2020)

if you only use Serena as an AoE sleep spam bot (which is her biggest strength) - she is fine at 1/5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Aug 24, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Now if gamefreak would outsource a classic Pokemon game to any other developer.


Retro's secret project.


----------



## lacey (Aug 27, 2020)

Still one of the greatest things from a Pokemon game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> Y is this 16 year old shorter than the average woman?


Teenagers are almost always short in fiction. Its how you tell them apart from adults when they can't have them look different (either because they cast adults over 25 as teens, or the animation isn't all that). Just make all teenagers at least half a foot shorter than adults, especially their parents.

Its a shame, since people realising how tall people they knew as kids have gotten can be quite moving. When I watched Toy Story 3, one of the first things that got me going was that Andy was taller than his mum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Aw......finally found what I needed to complete a team. I will post after I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw......finally found what I needed to complete a team. I will post after I wake up tomorrow.


Is it Mr. Mime?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is it Mr. Mime?



No I kind of struggled with this one for the last 2.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 28, 2020)

It's Mr. Mime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2020)

whats the best shiny in the game and why is it 
Umbreon/Giratina


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Aug 28, 2020)

shiny politoed <3

shiny corsola <3

shiny psyduck <3

shiny kyogre is 

agree on umbreon but shiny giratina i can live without

edit: i also like some of the green ones. stantler, ivysaur, azurill etc


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 28, 2020)

Shiny Greninja/Umbreon/Zorua/Giratina/Rayquaza.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 28, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats the best shiny in the game and why is it
> Umbreon/Giratina


Gardevoir


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2020)

I only know 90% of pink and green shiny mons are garbage.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 28, 2020)

Shiny Primal Kyogre is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 28, 2020)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Shiny Primal Kyogre is


Deep Sea bioluminescence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 28, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Gardevoir


Only the Mega shiny is cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2020)

*Team Shot






*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdjesus018 (Aug 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Team Shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No Inteleon representation


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2020)

birdjesus018 said:


> No Inteleon representation



............DAMMIT! That should have been on the team.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2020)

Inceleon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

i wanna be a dark type trainer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)

when the anime replaced Jessies Chaaaaarbak with Seviper - I didnt like it at first
but it really grew on me a lot later

its rivalry with Zangoose is cool too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Sep 2, 2020)

thought these might be right up your alley @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> thought these might be right up your alley @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Sep 2, 2020)

forgot these before:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 2, 2020)

Regice left him after that but that's okay, now they regret it!



(Not EV trained, don't bitch about the nature, it's changeable)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Fuck EV training....


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck EV training....


People still do that?

Just pick a Nature, Moveset and use the appropriate Power [Insert] training item.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> People still do that?
> 
> Just pick a Nature, Moveset and use the appropriate Power [Insert] training item.


No.....they HAVE to win online.....against children.


----------



## lacey (Sep 3, 2020)

I do breed for natures, abilities, and moves when making teams. But fuck IVs, EVs, I ain't got time for that shit.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 3, 2020)

So apparently a game called "Nexomon" (take a guess) is being sold on the Switch.

The type matchups are screwed in a few cases, but they got a fukkin' fire scorpion, an electric scarab and an electric Chocobo. 

And you get a borderline fourth-wall-breaking cynical cat mascot as a sidekick.



And it's only 15 dollars.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So apparently a game called "Nexomon" (take a guess) is being sold on the Switch.
> 
> The type matchups are screwed in a few cases, but they got a fukkin' fire scorpion, an electric scarab and an electric Chocobo.
> 
> ...



There´s Nexomon and Nexomon extinction. There are actually various monster taming/catching games that have been cooking for the past months. Those are also for steam.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> There´s Nexomon and *Nexomon extinction.* There are actually various monster taming/catching games that have been cooking for the past months. Those are also for steam.


It's this one.

The environment artstyle reminds me of OG Maplestory, so that's nostalgic.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Also, I get the feeling that the designer/production team _really_ likes cats, considering that like, 3 of the 9 available starter 'mons are cats, and your sidekick-mascot is also a cat.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Plot-Necessary Psychic Chick: "The secret number is [___________], you were kidnapped by bandits, we live inside a Nintendo Switch"

Cynical Cat-Mascot Sidekick: "...What was that last part?"

Plot-Necessary Psychic Chick: "...Kidnapped by bandits."



Well that settles it. I love this game.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> People still do that?
> 
> Just pick a Nature, Moveset and use the appropriate Power [Insert] training item.



The stat difference is huge. That Primal Regigigas could have 459 atk instead of 396.

Plus ev training can modify a Pokemons role.
I use a grass type Delta Snorlax in that game that has evs in def instead of special. With a few bulk ups not only is he a dangerous attacker but no attacking stat will be able to get through his hp.
This is easily offset by phasing of course but not everyone has a phasing move.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Aduro (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> People still do that?
> 
> Just pick a Nature, Moveset and use the appropriate Power [Insert] training item.


That's what EV training is though.

EV training is definitely something that got easier this gen. The vitamins are much cheaper on the Isle of Armour, and feathers are all over the day care route. The only annoying thing is the dynamax candies. You need 10 of them for each mon, which translates to about half an hour of max raids. While you can EV train six mons at a time pretty quickly.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> The stat difference is huge. That Primal Regigigas could have 459 atk instead of 396.
> 
> Plus ev training can modify a Pokemons role.
> I use a grass type Delta Snorlax in that game that has evs in def instead of special. With a few bulk ups not only is he a dangerous attacker but no attacking stat will be able to get through his hp.
> This is easily offset by phasing of course but not everyone has a phasing move.


Nerd.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nerd.



Bimbo


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Bimbo


Uno Reverse Card


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Uno Reverse Card



I can't be a nerd and a bimbo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I can't be a nerd and a bimbo.


These two are not mutually exclusive.

Nerd bimbos are in high demand these days.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> These two are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Nerd bimbos are in high demand these days.



Only if they have tits and vaginas~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 4, 2020)

more GUNS

because this is AMERICA YEAH


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Only if they have tits and vaginas~


You just ain't trying hard enough.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You just ain't trying hard enough.



Naw I think I was just too nice~


----------



## Garcher (Sep 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Plot-Necessary Psychic Chick: "The secret number is [___________], you were kidnapped by bandits, we live inside a Nintendo Switch"
> 
> Cynical Cat-Mascot Sidekick: "...What was that last part?"
> 
> ...



Nexomon? I gonna get that sometime @~@ I have a call about an interview on Monday hopefully I'll be working soon after.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Nexomon? I gonna get that sometime @~@ I have a call about an interview on Monday hopefully I'll be working soon after.


Pros: The environment art is spot-on, the music is pleasant, it's quirky, and the 'Mon designs so far are good in my opinion - everything looks like it should when you see what they were going for. 

You can grind out in the wild for both EXP *and* cash and you can just make trips to field medics to heal up your team while you grind.

Cons/Neutral: The battle system..._exists_, and there's no way to teach your 'Mon attacks just from levelling up, and everything levels up at the same pace. The names are kinda...well, what you'd expect from Deviantart, honestly. The matchups are kinda screwed in a few places, like _Wind_ types are effective against _Ground/Rock_ types, and latter isn't effective against the former. Meaning your bird can be hit with a fucking boulder and it won't do much.


It's only 15 dollars, though. So I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Pros: The environment art is spot-on, the music is pleasant, it's quirky, and the 'Mon designs so far are good in my opinion - everything looks like it should when you see what they were going for.
> 
> You can grind out in the wild for both EXP *and* cash and you can just make trips to field medics to heal up your team while you grind.
> 
> ...



Wind erodes rock and blows dirt so it makes sense. It's not flying type is it? It's actual wind? Cause yeah that would be a massive difference. I took a look at the type chart and it seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Wind erodes rock and blows dirt so it makes sense. It's not flying type is it? It's actual wind? Cause yeah that would be a massive difference. I took a look at the type chart and it seems to make sense to me.


Over the course of _years_, whereas water-erosion and ice/root wedging may only take days.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Wind erodes rock and blows dirt so it makes sense. It's not flying type is it? It's actual wind? Cause yeah that would be a massive difference. I took a look at the type chart and it seems to make sense to me.


Over the course of _years_, whereas water-erosion and ice/root wedging may only take days.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 5, 2020)

Strictly speaking, in most real-world scenarios, rock will kick paper's ass.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Strictly speaking, in most real-world scenarios, rock will kick paper's ass.


Excuse me, Paper Mario beat scissors.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Excuse me, Paper Mario beat scissors.


Well, exactly. In the end, the game matters more than the conceptual framing.

Regardless, it'll never be a reasonable type chart until cute fluffy pixies are immune to Godzilla attacks.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Over the course of _years_, whereas water-erosion and ice/root wedging may only take days.



I get that but it's weak to water and wind, so it makes sense. Rock doesn't like defeat air, it can block air, it can push air around it but it doesn't actually hurt air, the air eventually wins. 

If it was flying type yeah fuck it. Rock beats birb but it's not birbs.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I get that but it's weak to water and wind, so it makes sense. Rock doesn't like defeat air, it can block air, it can push air around it but it doesn't actually hurt air, the air eventually wins.
> 
> If it was flying type yeah fuck it. Rock beats birb but it's not birbs.


But there are literal birbs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But there are literal birbs.



Did you ever consider that the birbs are made of... Wind?


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But there are literal birbs.


With wind powers


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Did you ever consider that the birbs are made of... Wind?


Have you ever considered that your face is made from the same material as a foot?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Have you ever considered that your face is made from the same material as a foot?



I think I should inform you that being stepped on is not a fetish I personally subscribe to.


----------



## Disquiet (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I think I should inform you that being stepped on is not a fetish I personally subscribe to.


You don't need to be stepped on to appreciate cute toes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I think I should inform you that being stepped on is not a fetish I personally subscribe to.


Bit have you considered it?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 5, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> You don't need to be stepped on to appreciate cute toes.


Disquiet, toes and paw pads are two entirely different things


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu



What did she give you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What did she give you?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 6, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bit have you considered it?



No.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> Strictly speaking, in most real-world scenarios, rock will kick paper's ass.



When i wanted to get my point across I definitely went with Rock throw when I was a Kid. At times it was super effective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## jesusus (Sep 9, 2020)

Mario remasters? They're just ports though? 

 Anyways there is no reason to get hyped over a new Pokemon game if it's made by GameFreak


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2020)

Capcom give me a mhst sequel


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2020)

As King Put it.

"At this point, I've already set my expectations so low for you. It is hard for me to get Mad when you disappoint"


Yes....i had to switch fail with disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2020)

Every time I look at these I die a little inside


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Every time I look at these I die a little inside


How can you die even further if you're already dead?


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Every time I look at these I die a little inside


I hope the Detective Pikachu people hire this guy as a concept artist.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 12, 2020)

Karma said:


> I hope the Detective Pikachu people hire this guy as a concept artist.


Instead of him they legit got the guy on deviantart who does those realistic Pokemon images.


----------



## Karma (Sep 12, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Instead of him they legit got the guy on deviantart who does those realistic Pokemon images.


I'm aware which is y I think theres a legit chance they hire this guy too.

His art work has this incredible sense of scale. I'd imagine his work could be used to make some amazing set pieces.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Sep 13, 2020)

to me, pokemon look better when they aren't drawn in this hyperrealistic style. the fantasy aspect is somewhat compromised by the 'every skin pore, every sweatdrop' approach. also i'm a sucker for cuteness. if someone wants a bulbasaur with warts, veins, slimy skin and 'realistic' proportions, they would be advised to study a dinosaur picture book.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Sep 13, 2020)

girafarig said:


> to me, pokemon look better when they aren't drawn in this hyperrealistic style. the fantasy aspect is somewhat compromised by the 'every skin pore, every sweatdrop' approach. also i'm a sucker for cuteness. if someone wants a bulbasaur with warts, veins, slimy skin and 'realistic' proportions, they would be advised to study a dinosaur picture book.



Some Pokemon also just don't work "realistically". You can't make Voltorb or Geodude look like something that could be a real thing.


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2020)

Good Alucard is winning, Ash the Ketchup isnt a good mc anyway


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Sep 13, 2020)

omg you have to see this! @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2020)

good choice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2020)

Ash is such an anti-protagonist. Goku and Naruto developed by deepening their bonds and training their muscles to get stronger. Ash had to develop braincells in order to raise IQ.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ash is such an anti-protagonist. Goku and Naruto developed by deepening their bonds and training their muscles to get stronger. Ash had to develop braincells in order to raise IQ.



And it backfired


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ash is such an anti-protagonist. Goku and Naruto developed by deepening their bonds and training their muscles to get stronger. Ash had to develop braincells in order to raise IQ.



True but Ash is immortal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2020)

time to come up with another 6 theme team since it has been slow.


----------



## BiNexus (Sep 22, 2020)

I tried Nexomon Extinction for a while but didn't take to it too well.



I hope ya'll are doing well! I remember some of you, and it's nice to see you active despite me not being too involved/interested in Pokémon anymore.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Capcom give me a mhst sequel



When Capcom is better at hearing you than Shit Freak.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 26, 2020)

Only cuz of the easter egg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 26, 2020)

Pokemon Let's Go Soul and Silver incoming? lol Just hope they don't screw them up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2020)

How can you screw up something like lets go which is bad by default?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2020)

do I go full neckbeard and buy it ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

soul ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2020)

Now, that was pretty cool.

Only deffect, they still simping for the rat and the fox.


----------



## Karma (Sep 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> soul ?


Yes, we got to see glimpses of some of the hypest moments from the game like Red Vs Gold.

Shame itll never be fully animated.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2020)

Confirmed that Ampharous and Tyranitar are on Gold's canon team.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 29, 2020)

They should just animate Red v Gold instead


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

It's not Bump of Chicken's best song by any means, but the video itself is great.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 29, 2020)

Gold's canon team:
Typhlosion
Togetic/Togekiss 
Red Gyarados 
Sudowoodo
Ampharos
Tyranitar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2020)

/v/ and youtube say Gold vs Red is the most iconic moment in gaming history


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Now, that was pretty cool.
> 
> Only deffect, they still simping for the rat and the fox.


Ain't nothing wrong with utilizing the cute mascots for a music video.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 29, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> /v/ and youtube say Gold vs Red is the most iconic moment in gaming history


Probably is.

Pokemon could have ended there and it would have left a great taste in people's mouth unlike now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 29, 2020)

So apparently, in addition to Omanyte learning Horn Attack in Gen I, Omastar can be taught both Submission and Seismic Toss via TM.


Neat. 

Also, Horn Attack is a good, solid mid-level attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So apparently, in addition to Omanyte learning Horn Attack in Gen I, Omastar can be taught both Submission and Seismic Toss via TM.
> 
> 
> Neat.
> ...


I always liked Horn Attack for that reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yonatan (Sep 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> soul ?



Still no Zinnia.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2020)

Ya'll remember this site?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ya'll remember this site?


I got hooked on that egg hatching and shit for a bit


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I got hooked on that egg hatching and shit for a bit


Get re-hooked, you can do it on your phone now and it's just tap-tap-tap.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Get re-hooked, you can do it on your phone now and it's just tap-tap-tap.


Yeah, but I never got all into the whole waiting to be able to do things thing


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2020)

You just do other things while you wait.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So apparently, in addition to Omanyte learning Horn Attack in Gen I, Omastar can be taught both Submission and Seismic Toss via TM.
> 
> 
> Neat.
> ...





MusubiKazesaru said:


> I always liked Horn Attack for that reason.



It was/is that jab move since it has plenty of PP.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2020)

The shinies we fuckin' deserve.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2020)

Suck it, make all grass mons have seasonal appereance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Suck it, make all grass mons have seasonal appereance.


Ah yes, make it so they start dying after half a year.


I mean, they did it for Deerling.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2020)

Can´t be helped, nature is cruel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ah yes, make it so they start dying after half a year.
> 
> 
> I mean, they did it for Deerling.





luffy no haki said:


> Can´t be helped, nature is cruel.



But that is too damn cruel. Spoink cruel.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Can´t be helped, nature is cruel.


Circle of life or something like that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 3, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> Circle of life or something like that.



*S C A R

B R U B B E R





H A L B M E H*


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 3, 2020)

*L O N G*

*L I V E*

*THAKEEEEEEEENG*


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 3, 2020)

Insurgence did it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JayK (Oct 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> soul ?


if they put that much effort in the anime/games I could actually be bothered to give a shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2020)

are you allowed to post tor**** links here ? 

manga volumes 1-53 in very good quality
working seeds too


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





http s:/ / nyaa. si/ view/1210136


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2020)

Why the 3DS games and not the older ones? Hope it’s not true


EDIT: Nvm, their source is 4chan


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> *L O N G*
> 
> *L I V E*
> 
> *THAKEEEEEEEENG*


*T H A K A E N G E S D E D*


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2020)

Fuck it, Serebii forums is a bad place to post this:

Need Gen 7 HA starters
HA Cloobopus
HA Hatenna

I got G Max Surfing Pikachus w/ Volt tackle (2) and some other G Max mons as well. I just need these atm.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Fuck it, Serebii forums is a bad place to post this:
> 
> Need Gen 7 HA starters
> HA Cloobopus
> ...



Isn’t there supposed to be a trade thread here?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Isn’t there supposed to be a trade thread here?



Can't find it. I probably should try Gamefaqs but I'm giving NF a chance 2nd.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 9, 2020)

I resurrected my 10+ year-old Pokemon White cartridge from the depths of "Cannot Access Save File" hell. 

First thing I did: offload some shinies caught in-game. Now it actually runs instead of crashing every 5 minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 10, 2020)

Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## JayK (Oct 10, 2020)

Since when is this a thing?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2020)

JayK said:


> Since when is this a thing?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

Gen5 music hits different.



Until you find Cynthia post-game and the trauma resurfaces.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Gen5 music hits different.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you find Cynthia post-game and the trauma resurfaces.


What trauma? Her trauma of losing horribly every time she faces me?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What trauma? Her trauma of losing horribly every time she faces me?


You and I both know that this delusion is not canon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You and I both know that this delusion is not canon.


It's what happened though. Perhaps you're just a worse trainer than I am.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 10, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's what happened though. Perhaps you're just a worse trainer than I am.


Ssh Ssh Ssh Ssh.

It's okay.


We're all friends here.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2020)

> Ice Beam Garchomp
> It actually lives
> Sitrus Berry


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 10, 2020)

They fuckin' snapped on the gen 5 music. They way they went off on the tracks, you'd think everyone in the department was retiring and they decided to go out on some John Williams shit. 

But it fucking stings that gen 5 set this bar they haven't even _tried_ to reach since then.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2020)

The Pokemon Company generated $2.98 billion in 2018. That number went up to $4.2 billion in 2019, according to .


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 11, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You and I both know that this delusion is not canon.



Soloed her with an Empoleon, git gud Yami! o3o


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Soloed her with an Empoleon, git gud Yami! o3o


No you didnt, wake up.


Also, my 10+ year-old White version is finally dying, so I might not be able to do that team built around a Male Lopunny nicknamed NepNep. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 11, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No you didnt, wake up.
> 
> 
> Also, my 10+ year-old White version is finally dying, so I might not be able to do that team built around a Male Lopunny nicknamed NepNep. My sincerest apologies.



Alas


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

Unless I manage to import my boxes over to PokéBank.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Pokemon Company generated $2.98 billion in 2018. That number went up to $4.2 billion in 2019, according to .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 11, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Unless I manage to import my boxes over to PokéBank.



Does this mean I'll die of rona?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 11, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Does this mean I'll die of rona?


No?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 14, 2020)

Ginger fro would have been better off painting his face as a Pumpkin, then it'd look like his hair was fire.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2020)

Big fan of this art style. Make sure to find Azumarill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 14, 2020)

BiNexus said:


> Big fan of this art style. Make sure to find Azumarill



spinarak is cute. hoppip makes me want some beetroot salad NOW. stantler looks really goofy

azurmarill should cut down on them protein shakes


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2020)

Steroid muffins was what it ate


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 14, 2020)

luffy no haki said:


> Steroid muffins was what it ate



i thought about steroids but decided he doesn't look quite buff _enough_


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 14, 2020)

He/she eats their vegetables.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2020)

if I were Pikachu I'd rather have her as my trainer than Ash


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if I were Pikachu I'd rather have her as my trainer than Ash



I'd rather a fucking Psyduck be my trainer than Ash.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 15, 2020)

Ash is worse than the guy who abandoned Charmander.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Ash is worse than the guy who abandoned Charmander.


Damien.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2020)

jesusus said:


> Ash is worse than the guy who abandoned Charmander.


No.

Pretty sure that guy's objectively worse.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 16, 2020)

I think the problem is when they made the anime they were like, hey how do we keep this going? How do we make this perpetually exciting?

Then they were like dude, I got it! We'll make our protagonist totally stupid and incompetent! Even catching a Pidgey will be difficult for him! Everything will be tough and exciting for him!

The one sarcastic guy speaks up, yeah we should make it so he has a hard time tying his shoes too.

Calm down Hiroshi let's keep this Pokemon focused.

I hate my job... He says under his breath


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I think the problem is when they made the anime they were like, hey how do we keep this going? How do we make this perpetually exciting?
> 
> Then they were like dude, I got it! We'll make our protagonist totally stupid and incompetent! Even catching a Pidgey will be difficult for him! Everything will be tough and exciting for him!
> 
> ...


It's obvious what happened. There's no need to insult the anime to make your point when your point has no ground to stand on.

Ash's original concept was to be this cocky, possibly talented, lucky noob who slowly developed over time and went on to be less arrogant and more competent and slowly begin to achieve his goals on his own merit. This arc is very clear over the course of the original series and while the Johto section of it did little of this over time, it still played into that arc, I'm sure not even stuff like the Orange Islands were prepared like that from the get go but they still continued that arc as well. It's from AG on where they had to further and make the anime last as long as possible. Ash continues to be more competent and his arrogance shows its head rarer and rarer. They'd then make adjustments for each series based on what they want, but Ash's core development was kept and by SM they started to overplay his goofy side too.

Yeah there's a lot of problems with all of this, and yeah it can be hit or miss, but there was nothing wrong with Ash's initial concept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 16, 2020)

Calm down its just a drawing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 16, 2020)

Orange League still the best series.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> My thoughts exactly.



You seem more serious about it than me~


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2020)

That  thing is demanding to be annihilated. With that big ass brain its life must be a fucking scream of pain.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 3, 2020)

me when i say something negative about law in OL:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2020)

Apparently these same guys leaked the DLC


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 6, 2020)

I'll become a monk if the next mainline game is actually worth buying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2020)

>2 years between titles
>good chunk of the team were half assing dlc for the first year

Its gonna be shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'll become a monk if the next mainline game is actually worth buying.


I guess trap monks is the new upcoming meta.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aeternus (Nov 8, 2020)

New game already? Feels a bit too soon. If it's true, I don't expect this to be any good or at least better than the previous ones. Not that people care much about the quality apparently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 8, 2020)

looking at the previous release dates, this seems to be just business as usual


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I guess trap monks is the new upcoming meta.


Would that be a male trainer outfit or a Pokemon archetype?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2020)

That feeling when you haven't even played sw/sh yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 8, 2020)

~M~ said:


> That feeling when you haven't even played sw/sh yet


If uve played literally any other main line Pokemon game then uve already played SWSH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2020)

~M~ said:


> That feeling when you haven't even played sw/sh yet


I have not even play sun and moon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have not even play sun and moon.


S/US/M/UM are actually pretty decent, if you're willing to look over how much of a fucking data hog Lillie is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2020)

The only immersion breaker is that there isnt wild Treecko, Tepig, and Torchic members running around in the background e_verywhere._

Seriously. They could've given those three Alolan Variations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 8, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i have never played a pokemon video game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> S/US/M/UM are actually pretty decent, if you're willing to look over how much of a fucking data hog Lillie is.


Decent is not a a bad word....but neither is it a good one.


girafarig said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i have never played a pokemon video game


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> S/US/M/UM are actually pretty decent, if you're willing to look over how much of a fucking data hog Lillie is.


The real reason she was always trying to get Nebby back in the bag--so she could take up the data herself. 


Yami Munesanzun said:


> The only immersion breaker is that there isnt wild Treecko, Tepig, and Torchic members running around in the background e_verywhere._
> 
> Seriously. They could've given those three Alolan Variations.


And like... Bellossom? Shit, Vileplume is based on a damn tropical plant even. 

So many obviously-tropical Pokemon that not only didn't get alternate forms, but didn't even appear in the region.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> The real reason she was always trying to get Nebby back in the bag--so she could take up the data herself.
> 
> And like... Bellossom? Shit, Vileplume is based on a damn tropical plant even.
> 
> So many obviously-tropical Pokemon that not only didn't get alternate forms, but didn't even appear in the region.


tbf, both of those don't need alternate forms.

Especially Bellossom, all things considered...


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 8, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> tbf, both of those don't need alternate forms.
> 
> Especially Bellossom, all things considered...


Well yeah, I should have elaborated that they should at least have made an appearance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2020)

a fusion of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cynthia, Lusamine and Elesa 



open at own risk  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Nov 13, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I'll become a monk if the next mainline game is actually worth buying.


You won't become a monk, then.

All we have to do is look at the development cycle of these games. They literally can't have done much in this timeframe.

If anyone needed confirmation that gamefreak isn't putting out a Pokemon BOTW in the Switch's lifetime, well, here you have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You won't become a monk, then.
> 
> All we have to do is look at the development cycle of these games. They literally can't have done much in this timeframe.
> 
> If anyone needed confirmation that gamefreak isn't putting out a Pokemon BOTW in the Switch's lifetime, well, here you have it.


Exactly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 15, 2020)

THE ULTIMATE LIFEFORM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You won't become a monk, then.
> 
> All we have to do is look at the development cycle of these games. They literally can't have done much in this timeframe.
> 
> If anyone needed confirmation that gamefreak isn't putting out a Pokemon BOTW in the Switch's lifetime, well, here you have it.


You know how they say the truth hurts sometimes? That is what you just did.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 22, 2020)

I just realized...

Alakazam can learn shock wave, thunder wave, and thunder punch but not thundershock, thunderbolt, or thunder... the fuck GF?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2020)

This guy is said to be credible

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2020)

dont ruin designs
dont add Dynamax
keep Giratina and Distortion World

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2020)

even though GF's trackrecord with remakes is better than with new games, I doubt it will be better than Platinum. Battle Frontier will probably be removed again, I dislike the current battle animations, and the soundtrack can only get worse as well. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they add some cool stuff regarding Regigigas and Arceus but my outlook is not so optimistic considering the recent DLC


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2020)

The last good remakes we had were HGSS. ORAS were ok but there were too many fucking cutscenes to go through and they changed up the story a little more than necessary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> This guy is said to be credible




Man, it really sucks the Gen4 remakes are going to be made on the shittiest engine yet. 

I'm looking more forward to Snap and DP2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JayK (Nov 23, 2020)

The only question I currently have is if this is the 2nd gen I will skip entirely after Sw/Sh ended up being the 1st.

Taking a look at the development time it probably will be.


----------



## Karma (Nov 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, it really sucks the Gen4 remakes are going to be made on the shittiest engine yet.
> 
> I'm looking more forward to Snap and DP2.


I'm excited to see the Platinum features missing from the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 26, 2020)

Pikachu was featured at the Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade today, marking twenty consecutive years that Pokemon has been represented there. During the short segment, the series’ 25th anniversary logo was revealed. News regarding the big milestone and “very special upcoming celebration” will be shared soon.



Kind of lazy logo compared to the 20th anniversary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 26, 2020)

Need a laugh that turns into forlorn crying rating or emote.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Nov 29, 2020)

As someone who is indifferent to Sinnoh, I am SO looking forward to the butthurt that will blossom forth with all the bad stuff they do with the remakes. 

YOU BOYS READY FOR SOME DYNAMAX SHIIIIEEEEETTTT???!?!?!?!?!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 29, 2020)

Suppose Masuda got replaced by one of those creepy dittos from Detective Pikachu?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2020)

PKMN Colosseum MC


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2020)

So I was playing Red++ and it was bugging me that, because they haven't yet added Polished Crystal's upgraded interface, you can't check basic shit like move typing, power, etc. Since there are new moves and some existing ones were edited, it feels like the info should be available somewhere.

I dug through the git repo for Red++ and extracted the information for the moves, then formatted it into a readable table, and plugged it into a very simple (but pleasant) website:


I realize the odds that anyone here is playing these romhacks are low, but I made this for personal use so I can peek at this on my phone while playing them in bed or on commute. And if someone else gets to use it, great.

And also, y'all need to play these.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm still running through Crystal Clear


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Aduro (Dec 9, 2020)

BreadBoy said:


> As someone who is indifferent to Sinnoh, I am SO looking forward to the butthurt that will blossom forth with all the bad stuff they do with the remakes.
> 
> YOU BOYS READY FOR SOME DYNAMAX SHIIIIEEEEETTTT???!?!?!?!?!!


I wouldn't mind G-Max versions of some sinnoh mons. Everyone got all pissed off with half the megas just putting spikes on stuff at first. Now they whine that they're gone in Gen VIII. 

Dynamaxes are about as hit and miss as mega evolutions. I think the Sinnoh Starters deserve a new form.

But if they even re-make DPPt, I bet they cut out so much stuff. Look at how much variety there is in the gameplay from IV to VIII. The Underground, Contests, five interesting battle facilities. Actual caves with puzzles in them. A GTS that doesn't require third-party content. Game Freak won't bother with half of that. 

Plus they'll probably make it super-easy. Sinnoh was the toughest region to nuzlocke since Yellow. But they'll probably throw in a really strong legendary really early, and force you to use the exp. share.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 9, 2020)

Aduro said:


> I wouldn't mind G-Max versions of some sinnoh mons. Everyone got all pissed off with half the megas just putting spikes on stuff at first. Now they whine that they're gone in Gen VIII.
> 
> Dynamaxes are about as hit and miss as mega evolutions. I think the Sinnoh Starters deserve a new form.
> 
> ...


All true  

I still dont want dynamax though, keep it in galar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2021)

That one Japanese intern pitched "Oppai-desu" and actually get it to work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2021)

bahhhh. I dont wan to, but I guess I should finish ShSw asap. I'm still at the first gym

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> bahhhh. I dont wan to, but I guess I should finish ShSw asap. I'm still at the first gym


Thats what you get for being weak and getting that game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That one Japanese intern pitched "Oppai-desu" and actually get it to work.


Americans are ruining my pokemon with their ugly mugs and its fucking annoying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aduro (Jan 19, 2021)

If serebii.net hasn't posted it. Its not confirmed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 22, 2021)

Bernie carries only legendaries, all Lvl 90+.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2021)

CrownedEagle said:


>


Funny and endearing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2021)

On the bad side, just proves Ditto is pkmm world sex slave. 

Everybody asks who Ditto gonna procreate with but nobody asks who Ditto wanna procreate with.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## CrownedEagle (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2021)

@Nep Nep 

My White version seems to have necromanced itself. So I'll be able to build a team around that Lopunny like I floated last year. 


Lucky you.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep
> 
> My White version seems to have necromanced itself. So I'll be able to build a team around that Lopunny like I floated last year.
> 
> ...


It is the will of the pokegods


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> It is the will of the pokegods


Who are we to argue with Shuckle's plan?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Who are we to argue with Shuckle's plan?



Blessed be the wall of bug.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Blessed be the wall of bug.


"Wall of Bug"sounds horrifying.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "Wall of Bug"sounds horrifying.


 Probably depends on what bug it's made of.


----------



## Sandman (Feb 14, 2021)

D/P remakes rumoured and how GF fucked up with Sw/Sh i'll be skipping it just because idgaf about that Gen


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2021)

10+ years later, and my half-dead White version still remembers my birthday.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm curious about something. Assuming there are Gen IV re-makes. Would you guys want either sinnoh regional variants, or gigantamax versions of pokemon?

Regional variants would be a retcon. But so were mega stones in ORAS. I love that regional variants have given some pokemon that were competitive garbage an interesting niche. One that won't disappear in later gens like megas did. I want that for quite a few newer pokemon.

I'm less keen on G-Max and max raids in general. But it would help cement the Creation Trio as godly powerful kaijus. Also, the Gen IV starters should get something to make up for not getting megas or unique Z-Moves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2021)

regionals and/or megas

fuck dynamax

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Garcher (Feb 16, 2021)

Aduro said:


> I'm curious about something. Assuming there are Gen IV re-makes. Would you guys want either sinnoh regional variants, or gigantamax versions of pokemon?
> 
> Regional variants would be a retcon. But so were mega stones in ORAS. I love that regional variants have given some pokemon that were competitive garbage an interesting niche. One that won't disappear in later gens like megas did. I want that for quite a few newer pokemon.
> 
> I'm less keen on G-Max and max raids in general. But it would help cement the Creation Trio as godly powerful kaijus. Also, the Gen IV starters should get something to make up for not getting megas or unique Z-Moves.


I've been thinking that there should be at least new forms for the cover legendaries with a different/expanded lore like in ORAS. But G-Max was mentioned to be Galar Region only - hence Galar has these big stadia instead of classic gyms, and implementing that into Sinnoh would be a huge design change.

Never was that big of a fan of regional variants (because it's mostly just gen 1 pandering). Gen 4 in particular doesn't need them because it already made many old pokemon interesting by giving them new evolutions.

We'll have to wait until the first trailer to tell if the remakes are going to be like ORAS or more like FRLG and HGSS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2021)

For one of Pokemon’s 25th anniversary festivities, a popularity vote was held in Japan over the past few days. Users could use a certain hashtag on Twitter to submit their choices.

The poll has since closed and the full results are in. Here’s a look at the top 30 most popular Pokemon as decided by Pokemon fans in Japan:

1. Dedenne 68,398 votes
2. Cincinno 54,444 votes
3. Sableye 45,562 votes
4. Snivy 41,894 votes
5. Magnemite 35,206 votes
6. Swadloon 34, 204 votes
7. Pikachu 33,125 votes
8. Buzzwole 33,077 votes
9. Oshawott 32,191 votes
10. Flygon – 22,08 votes
11. Whismur – 21,529 votes
12. Piplup – 18,190 votes
13. Chandelure – 18,095 votes
14. Empoleon – 17,989 votes
15. Luxray – 17,773 votes
16. Greninja – 17,337 votes
17. Jirachi – 17,254 votes
18. Charizard – 16,243 votes
19. Mimikyu – 15,797 votes
20. Inteleon – 15,540 votes
21. Eevee – 15,524 votes
22. Barbaracle – 15,128 votes
23. Glaceon – 14,923 votes
24. Spheal – 14,783 votes
25. Scolipede – 13,806 votes
26. Lilligant – 13,677 votes
27. Bulbasaur – 13,424 votes
28. Sliggoo – 13,417 votes
29. Lucario – 13,286 votes
30. Gardevoir – 12,534 votes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 25, 2021)

I kind of wonder how the list turned out that way but Dedenne at #1 is pretty cool. I loved him in Pokemon XY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 10. Flygon – 22,08 votes



So proud of my boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 26, 2021)

Flygon mega evolution when

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2021)

JayK said:


> Flygon mega evolution when


Fucking never according to the art team

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Fucking never according to the art team


Well, that's quite a bummer.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 26, 2021)

A lot of these things I’ve never heard or seen before. Like the USB stuff and that stick


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2021)

Leave it to the fans to take something that ticks us off into something fun.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>


Archie and Maxie's ORAS designs r so bad.

The original versions have Maxie's intelligence and Archie's brutishness in much subtle forms


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2021)

Karma said:


> Archie and Maxie's ORAS designs r so bad.
> 
> The original versions have Maxie's intelligence and Archie's brutishness in much subtle forms


Yeah, they're too trope-y in the remakes even if it does means they have a bit more personality as a result. Maxie doesn't even look threatening anymore.

Kabu's probably my favorite new leader, portrayal-wise.


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 26, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> For one of Pokemon’s 25th anniversary festivities, a popularity vote was held in Japan over the past few days. Users could use a certain hashtag on Twitter to submit their choices.
> 
> The poll has since closed and the full results are in. Here’s a look at the top 30 most popular Pokemon as decided by Pokemon fans in Japan:
> 
> ...





Sableye gang


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 26, 2021)

Post Malone concert soon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 26, 2021)

Gordo solos said:


> Post Malone concert soon


Yeah, whoever that is.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So proud of my boy


It almost lost to Whismur.



_Whismur. _You should be ashamed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 26, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, whoever that is.


He’s honestly a chill guy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2021)

bulbasaur 27th?!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 27, 2021)

girafarig said:


> bulbasaur 27th?!


Magnemite is #5, which is surprising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Feb 27, 2021)

The list is to be taken with a grain of salt anyway as it is JP only.

If TCG card prices are anything to go by then Pikachu and Charizard are by far the most popular Pokémon duh.

Still surprised how high Snivy, Swadloon and Sableye are nevertheless.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 10, 2021)

Mm, incomplete hyperlinking, my favorite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Mm, incomplete hyperlinking, my favorite.


I blame the letter i.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2021)

This is what the perish song sounds like:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 10, 2021)

Naruto said:


> This is what the perish song sounds like:


Regimeat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 14, 2021)

Blacephalon:

"It _slithers_ towards people..."

"...And robs them of their vitality."


I'm sorry, this fukkin' clown does _what_ and *what* now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Mar 17, 2021)

I havent seen a single place ever in which you can actually buy displays.

Gotta give it to TPC for not wanting people's money.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Blacephalon:
> 
> "It _slithers_ towards people..."
> 
> ...


Under the well from Ocarina of Time plays*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Under the well from Ocarina of Time plays*


"We all float down here"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2021)

Also, I bought Sword.


I wanted that fucking Fire Centipede, and I have no regrets. Do with me as you will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Also, I bought Sword.
> 
> 
> I wanted that fucking Fire Centipede, and I have no regrets. Do with me as you will.


It's actually easy to miss if you only look for Pokemon that show visibly so keep that in mind.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Mediiiicorrriiiittttyyyyyyyy


You wouldnt understand.

@Swarmy would.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's actually easy to miss if you only look for Pokemon that show visibly so keep that in mind.


I caught the one you find in the Fire Stadium.

I ain't fucking with a 1% appearance rate.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I caught the one you find in the Fire Stadium.
> 
> I ain't fucking with a 1% appearance rate.


I found them pretty easily once I knew where they were.

It's a few others later in the game that were kind of a bitch in that regard.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2021)

It took me a second.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Also, I bought Sword.
> 
> 
> I wanted that fucking Fire Centipede, and I have no regrets. Do with me as you will.


Cool but Scolipede for life man


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 20, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Cool but Scolipede for life man


What's neat it that the two will fight over territory, and the loser is fucking eaten.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What's neat it that the two will fight over territory, and the loser is fucking eaten.


Untill fucking Heracross shows up and decapitates both.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 21, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Untill fucking Heracross shows up and decapitates both.


Nah, Heracross eats tree sap.  

You mean Pinsir, maybe?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nah, Heracross eats tree sap.
> 
> You mean Pinsir, maybe?


I mean the real life scarab beetles that decapitate millipedes, Heracross is closer to them than Pinsir


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 21, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> I mean the real life scarab beetles that decapitate millipedes, Heracross is closer to them than Pinsir


Maybe, but between the two of them, Pinsir has the more appropriate...pincers.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 21, 2021)

And one of Pinsir's signature attacks (From gen1) is literally Guillotine.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 21, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Maybe, but between the two of them, Pinsir has the more appropriate...pincers.





Yami Munesanzun said:


> And one of Pinsir's signature attacks (From gen1) is literally Guillotine.


Hey man I'm an entomophile first and a pokemon fan second  

Though I'd argue I'm more of a YGO fan than a Pokemon one...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Though I'd argue I'm more of a YGO fan than a Pokemon one...


Get out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Get out.


Hey YGO's monsters look like actual monsters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Hey YGO's monsters look like actual monsters


Because all monsters look ferocious!?!??!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 29, 2021)

Megas Dusknoir, Staraptor and Ambipom looked sweet AF. Espeically Mamoswine's Mega.


Cool theory to think about

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because all monsters look ferocious!?!??!


Cause they don't look like plastic toys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Cause they don't look like plastic toys





SAY THAT WHILE LOOKING AT BLUE EYES!!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> SAY THAT WHILE LOOKING AT BLUE EYES!!!!


Look at my favourite YGO monster:







Now look at my favourite pokemon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 30, 2021)

You're right, Durant looks better.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 5, 2021)

Rapid Spin - Now Increases Speed

Teleport - Actually useful in battle

Noice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 20, 2021)

@Shiba D. Inu look! a gift!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



WSS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 25, 2021)

So I'm fairly mid-deep into Sword, and I can't decide what I want on my team still.


And I'm gonna be honest, I kinda like that feeling.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 28, 2021)

This... this is just wrong. I love it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 28, 2021)

Aduro said:


> This... this is just wrong. I love it.


Welp.

The meme is now canon.


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2021)

Guess I'll check out the arcade section since I rarely come here----

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 5, 2021)

Ya'll ever notice that Mewtwo's Yellow sprite is thrusting its pelvis at you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 5, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


>


Been playing a-lot of GSC lately. Some of the newer games have made me realize how much I like the quiet, old world vibe. Arceus could satisfy that itch, but that's assuming it isn't all nature and ruins like BotW


----------



## Aduro (May 6, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ya'll ever notice that Mewtwo's Yellow sprite is thrusting its pelvis at you?


I don't think that thing is a tail BTW. The purple bit starts at the front.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 10, 2021)

My favorite pokemon

*F A T*


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2021)

this is fanmade (I think? )
but it looks better than the trash Game Freaks is given us...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2021)

My pokedick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lasker (May 11, 2021)

I am speechless.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 11, 2021)

It's sad that basically any small developer could make something like this, do it with a completely average skill level and still it'd be better than what GF offers us.

Like total amateurs know how to blend art style, graphical fidelity, and the spirit of Pokemon better than the original company.

Like the animations in the video are bad but they're clearly rushed on purpose and they're STILL better than current Pokemon animations. Talk about embarrassing a professional dev team.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> It's sad that basically any small developer could make something like this, do it with a completely average skill level and still it'd be better than what GF offers us.
> 
> Like total amateurs know how to blend art style, graphical fidelity, and the spirit of Pokemon better than the original company.
> 
> Like the animations in the video are bad but they're clearly rushed on purpose and they're STILL better than current Pokemon animations. Talk about embarrassing a professional dev team.


in fairness, a 2-3 minutes of animation, is not the same as an entire game... 
but then again, that's the biggest franchise in the world.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2021)

New Folder said:


> in fairness, a 2-3 minutes of animation, is not the same as an entire game...
> but then again, that's the biggest franchise in the world.


An amateur coder could do that in like 2 years and maybe one more of bug fixing. 

Like fuck it just make it on Unity where you can just use mostly premade code and then code just the bits you need, then get the assets and boom, a little modicum of pasaion and it'll come out better than SS


----------



## Garcher (May 13, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> An amateur coder could do that in like 2 years and maybe one more of bug fixing.


don't talk shit when you're clueless


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2021)

Garcher said:


> don't talk shit when you're clueless



Yeah except I'm not. 
Now step your ass back. 

I may have exaggerated the timeline but a lot of the work for a 3D Pokemon game is already done, particularly the 3D models. Just about anyone with those basic skills could make something better than GF.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 13, 2021)

Guys, why are mom and dad fighting?


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 14, 2021)

I got back into Pokemon. I'll finish the Nuzlocke run in Pokemon X and my regular run in Moon.

I might get into UltraMoon and Sword/Shield.

I will NOT get into the DP remakes.
I'll definitely keep my eye out for Legends, since it's kinda the 3rd version game of the 4 gen. (I originally was "Platinum or nada" regarding the 4th gen remakes.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2021)

Guys, I did it. I completed the Pokedex of Sun & Ultra Moon.

I don't play much pokemon, but it's the first time I completed a Pokedex.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 14, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Guys, I did it. I completed the Pokedex of Sun & Ultra Moon.
> 
> I don't plau much pokemon, but it's the first time I completed a Pokedex.


 They really oughta take a modern  jrpg approach to that and start rewarding you properly for the task.

Maybe an easy shiny with an HA and good moves for every 100 Pokemon caught.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> They really oughta take a modern  jrpg approach to that and start rewarding you properly for the task.
> 
> Maybe an easy shiny with an HA and good moves for every 100 Pokemon caught.



Granted, my GF already completed the Pokebank National Pokedex on 3DS so I already had all the annoying ones. So it wasn't too hard.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 14, 2021)

"Congrats! You did the thing! Here's a certificate detailing as such."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 15, 2021)

Didn't Gen 5 give you Shiny Haxorus for partial completion?


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 15, 2021)

I have lost a lot of pokemon in the X Nuzlocke run, including the Kalos starter (a Frogadier). I recently lost Trent the Tentacruel and Xerenas during the last Lysandre. (Easy come, easy go...)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 15, 2021)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Didn't Gen 5 give you Shiny Haxorus for partial completion?


Also either a Shiny Deino or Dratini from mini-Alder.

And I caught a shiny Zubat the other day. I like its shade of green


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 15, 2021)

I'm thinking of doing a Platinum run, Fire Emblem style~


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2021)




----------



## JJ Baloney (May 21, 2021)

I'm wondering if I should do a Platinum Nuzlocke first before doing UltraMoon...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2021)

Look what I happened to find! I'm pretty pumped about it. It's been years since I found a shiny.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Look what I happened to find! I'm pretty pumped about it. It's been years since I found a shiny.


...

Seems _Sketchy_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2021)

15 years of playing Pokemon. 
Booted up my Fire Red yday and wanted to do a playthrough again. 
Farming an Adamant Mankey at the beginning. 
First shiny ever. Rattata. 

Caught

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2021)

Roƅ said:


> 15 years of playing Pokemon.
> Booted up my Fire Red yday and wanted to do a playthrough again.
> Farming an Adamant Mankey at the beginning.
> First shiny ever. Rattata.
> ...


What's its nature?


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What's its nature?


Relaxed, female, level 3.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2021)

Roƅ said:


> Relaxed, female, level 3.


It'll never be the top percentage with an attitude like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It'll never be the top percentage with an attitude like that


What? I imagine relaxed is pretty bad, since Raticate is already pretty fast and not the tankiest.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2021)

I asked this in the Super Smash thread, but that community seems useless... 
So, let's try to pokemon community... 



> I bought the pass (was it?) in Super Smash to get the new characters whenever they release them...
> 
> However, my online membership has already expired...
> 
> Is it still possible to get those characters once they are available, or is it necessary to renew my online membership to get them?


----------



## JayK (Jun 20, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2021)

@Naruto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2021)

Accuracy of that is almost scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Jun 25, 2021)

moments before disaster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Anyone play Pokemon Rocket Edition? 

While it doesn't have as satisfying a story as Rocket Rising it's just as well written. Even incorporates some old fan theories seamlessly. Including a very cool origin story for our mute, prodigy trainers.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Anyone play Pokemon Rocket Edition?
> 
> While it doesn't have as satisfying a story as Rocket Rising it's just as well written. Even incorporates some old fan theories seamlessly. Including a very cool origin story for our mute, prodigy trainers.


Eh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Eh.



Yami shoo I'm trying to appeal to those of us with some good taste~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Yami shoo I'm trying to appeal to those of us with some good taste~


Meh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2021)

The pokemon that could do it all......THE HM Master......not slave.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2021)

They're getting in on the fukkin' meme.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 1, 2021)

Did we just get Bidoofrolled?

Gotta admit tho the song is catchy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2021)

Wattson looks the same (that's how you can tell his OG design is good), Dad looks pretty much the same, and Wallace looks sadistic af.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Wattson looks the same (that's how you can tell his OG design is good), Dad looks pretty much the same, and Wallace looks sadistic af.


Heh, if you read the manga its the dad that comes across as sadistic, while Wallace is a pretty breezy, friendly guy.

Norman and Ruby's relationship is like if Billlie Elliot got into a fight with his dad, and his dad nearly threw him off a roof.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2021)

@Nep Nep
I have four shiny moffs out of the six shiny moffs I promised, is this acceptable?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 9, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Nep Nep
> I have four shiny moffs out of the six shiny moffs I promised, is this acceptable?


You may proceed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 9, 2021)

Does this mean I'm off the hook?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 10, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Does this mean I'm off the hook?



Was never that deep a hook.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 11, 2021)

Someone tell me why this happened


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 11, 2021)

You are Ceriss?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe the other guy just had some shit to do?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 11, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Maybe the other guy just had some shit to do?



I would hope so, my team is worse than a meme team but fuck it me likes weather teams.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 12, 2021)

They made the girls so…ugly 

except Winona she still cute


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aduro (Aug 23, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I would hope so, my team is worse than a meme team but fuck it me likes weather teams.


They probably just had something else to do. Or thought battling a meme team would be annoying. It was low ladder, so nobody really cares about forfeiting.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 23, 2021)

If we're doing replays, I've had some free for all random battles recently that went according to keikaku.



And one that wnet completely tits up but somehow I got lucky and won.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2021)

Aduro said:


> If we're doing replays, I've had some free for all random battles recently that went according to keikaku.
> 
> 
> 
> And one that wnet completely tits up but somehow I got lucky and won.


You Aizen like bastard.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 23, 2021)

Tickle/Toxic/Giga Drain/Hidden Power(Water) Bellossom

Counter/Thunderpunch/BulletPunch/Close Combat Machamp

Cosmic Power/Recover/Dive/Psyshock Starmie

Somebody do something with these.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 1, 2021)

Guys, I bred a Doduo with Steel Wing and Mud-Slap in Crystal, give me like 5 other things to roll with for funzies. 

I'm thinking a Dunsparce.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Guys, I bred a Doduo with Steel Wing and Mud-Slap in Crystal, give me like 5 other things to roll with for funzies.
> 
> I'm thinking a Dunsparce.


 Qwilfish!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Qwilfish!


Already doing that in HG on the main run.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 1, 2021)

Drifblim w/ Unburden + Weakness Policy: Baton Pass, Acrobatics, Shadowball, etc.

Sceptile w/ Unburden. Brutal Swing.

Watch your Blimp go from +0/+0/+0 to +2/+2/+2 in one turn, while slapping you opponent with all sorts of fuckery.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 2, 2021)

Nobody else, no suggestions? 
Also, @Nep Nep , I have a Lanturn in storage, so that's a Doduo, Dunsparce and Lanturn so far.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nobody else, no suggestions?
> Also, @Nep Nep , I have a Lanturn in storage, so that's a Doduo, Dunsparce and Lanturn so far.



Misdreavus is one of my personal faves~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Misdreavus is one of my personal faves~


CobaltChin (Lanturn)
LandShark (Dunsparce)
MultiThink (Doduo)
Lengthy (Furret)
The Foot (Hitmonchan)
Chiquita (Ponyta)



Also, the back sprite of Ponyta in Crystal looks angry as fuck.


From the moment she was born, Chiquita chose the path of perpetual torment.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> CobaltChin (Lanturn)
> LandShark (Dunsparce)
> MultiThink (Doduo)
> Lengthy (Furret)
> ...


Hitmonchan is The Foot?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Hitmonchan is The Foot?


Yes.  

The father, Hitmonlee, is named McPunchy

The brother, Hitmontop, is named Ham Fisted


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 19, 2021)

And true to his father's legacy, The Foot carries on the family skill passed own thru the generations:

High Jump Kick


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 11, 2021)

I am getting back into finishing my Pokemon X Nuzlocke. I'm in victory road.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 16, 2021)

I gave up the Nuzlocke run. I had lost 4 pokemon fighting the first 3 E4 members. Siebold was the last member to face.

Well, Platinum next!


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 22, 2021)

>Gets Togepi egg
> Togepi hatched has Brave nature and Hustle ability

...Ya, no Togekiss in this run...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2021)

Should have saved before getting the egg man

Reactions: Jackpot! 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 22, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> >Gets Togepi egg
> > Togepi hatched has Brave nature and Hustle ability
> 
> ...Ya, no Togekiss in this run...


-Drain Punch
-Some Physical Flying Move
-Return
-Some fourth thing


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 22, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> -Drain Punch
> -Some Physical Flying Move
> -Return
> -Some fourth thing


Hustle makes it risky as I'm doing a nuzlocke.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 23, 2021)

3 badges so far with 2 deaths. First was my Geodude to Jupiter's Skunktank, second is my GYARADOS to Fantina's Mismagius.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 30, 2021)

Gasolina the Rotom swept through Maylene, but it fainted against Crasher Wake's Floatzel! :c

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 30, 2021)

Ah.

Gas Motor. Is funny.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Santoryu (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 6, 2021)

I had one of the worst battles in Platinum yet.
2 vs 1 situation at Iron Island. Riley's Lucario was taken down against 2 Ace Trainers at the beginning of the battle. I sacked off Yoga Thigh the Meditite so my Staraptor could get Intimidate to weaken both opponents. She was a level before evolving... :/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 7, 2021)

I lost my Rapidash vs Byron's Bastiodon (after beating the first 2 pokemon easily). It missed a Fire Blast that would have defeated it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 7, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> I lost my Rapidash vs Byron's Bastiodon (after beating the first 2 pokemon easily). It missed a Fire Blast that would have defeated it.


/curb_your_enthusiasm.mp4


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 7, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> /curb_your_enthusiasm.mp4


I have a Houndoom as well, so I'm not too bothered by this.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

I need some people to laugh at the results of my first attempt at a Nuzlocke run. Was going for a Ghost-type Monolocke in Ultra Moon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2021)

Go play inclement emerald


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Go play inclement emerald


- All mons
- Free trade evos
- Any starter

I know I said I wanted to be laughed at...but this is a bit much. Just pat my head and hand me a coloring book, why don't you?  

Seriously, though. Doesn't sound like very much fun. Feels like it would turn the difficulty down to nil, even with something like a Nuzlocke run.


----------



## OLK (Dec 10, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> - All mons
> - Free trade evos
> - Any starter
> 
> ...


Lol it's one of the hardest pokemon games, including Romhacks. It's the exact opposite of easiness. Each trainer plays like a pro. Wouldn't recommend Nuzlocking it since that's absurd difficulty, it's tough enough on a normal playthrough

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

OLK said:


> Lol it's one of the hardest pokemon games, including Romhacks. It's the exact opposite of easiness. Each trainer plays like a pro. Wouldn't recommend Nuzlocking it since that's absurd difficulty, it's tough enough on a normal playthrough


As a 31-year old Veteran Trainer, mere seconds from crumbling to dust in my advanced age, I have a really hard time imagining an AI that can put up any kind of battle challenge. Especially when I have the full roster to choose from. But I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> But I'll give it a shot.


Aaaannndd....nevermind

Changes to base stats, types, moves, movepools, items and abilities to make many Pokemon stronger
Certain fan favourites like Milotic and Flygon can finally mega evolve
As far as I'm concerned, tweaking stats and creating new mons is blasphemous. This isn't creating a unique challenge out of old games. It's just making a different game in the same engine. Which is fine, I guess. But "a unique challenge out of old games" is kinda what I'm looking for. 

I'll probably just take another crack at a Monolocke. Thinking Bug-type in Sinnoh.


----------



## OLK (Dec 10, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Aaaannndd....nevermind
> 
> Changes to base stats, types, moves, movepools, items and abilities to make many Pokemon stronger
> Certain fan favourites like Milotic and Flygon can finally mega evolve
> ...


Then play Renegade Platinum. Download the vanilla version where they don't make any changes to Pokemon, so it only becomes a difficulty patch.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

OLK said:


> Then play Renegade Platinum. Download the vanilla version where they don't make any changes to Pokemon, so it only becomes a difficulty patch.


Hmm. Platinum is, in fact, my favorite Pokemon game. Probably worth a gander.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2021)

Even the fucking random trainers have coverage moves and the Ai is decent enough. That shit was kicking my ass in normal let alone in challenge mode


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 10, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I need some people to laugh at the results of my first attempt at a Nuzlocke run. Was going for a Ghost-type Monolocke in Ultra Moon.


Ultrasun and Ultramoon are hella hard to nuzlocke. Should have started with Pokemon X/Y or FireRed/LeafGreen.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 10, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> Ultrasun and Ultramoon are hella hard to nuzlocke. Should have started with Pokemon X/Y or FireRed/LeafGreen.


I wanted to do mono-Ghost, and US/M are the only games with a Ghost starter. That ended up being my downfall. 

I decided to apply the "no overlevel" rule. In lieu of Gyms, I used the Totem mons as the benchmark. This meant I was stuck trying to 1v1 the teacher's level 8 (9?) Litten with my level 12 Rowlett. With no way to mitigate special attack damage, and nothing but neutral hits on my end, RNGesus blessing my crits (or the enemy ai having an actual stroke) was about my only chance.   

Could have upped my chances significantly if I hadn't turned down Astonish. Then I could have rested all my hopes on the far more common flinches instead of the mythical crits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 10, 2021)

I beat Candice, but I lost Hugh Aura the Lucario to a gym rando because Hugh Aura was underleveled and Piloswine has good HP. :/

Before then, I lost Melvin the Gallade to Saturn's Toxicroak. Gallades are slower than Toxicroaks. :/


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 11, 2021)

Aaaannnnndddd....the Sinoh Bug-type Monolocke is another instant failure. Who would have thought that a lone Kricketot might struggle against the rival's Chimchar and Starly? The mind boggles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 11, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Aaaannnnndddd....the Sinoh Bug-type Monolocke is another instant failure. Who would have thought that a lone Kricketot might struggle against the rival's Chimchar and Starly? The mind boggles.


2nd attempt went better. Made it to Roark. Got head-butted to death. 

It is so painfully awful that Kricketot is literally the only Bug-type accessible in Gen 4 until after you beat the first gym.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 11, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Aaaannnnndddd....the Sinoh Bug-type Monolocke is another instant failure. Who would have thought that a lone Kricketot might struggle against the rival's Chimchar and Starly? The mind boggles.


Kricketot doesn't learn shit for a while even in later gens.

Maybe you should do a type where you can include a starter pokemon, like water or ground.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 11, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Aaaannnnndddd....the Sinoh Bug-type Monolocke is another instant failure. Who would have thought that a lone Kricketot might struggle against the rival's Chimchar and Starly? The mind boggles.


I have a Buneary with fucking Cosmic Power, Baton Pass that onto a Kricketune with Fury Cutter holding a Metrenome, neat little unexpected tactic.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 11, 2021)

I went through the Explosion BS. A trainer blew their Graveler up and made Shelly the Gastrodon faint. I really wanted to take it all the way to Victory Road at least. :/

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> Maybe you should do a type where you can include a starter pokemon, like water or ground.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

Seriously though. I'm gonna try to Mono Kricketune my way past Roark one more time. Then I will change types. Maybe Fighting. See what Roark thinks of me when I slap his shit with a random Machop I got in his backyard.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm gonna try to Mono Kricketune my way past Roark one more time. Then I will change types.


I lied I am definitely trying again. I KNOW I can beat this fool.

But, seriously, 16 damage from a non-stab headbutt on a neutral target of equal level. Where is the goddamn justice, man!?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I lied I am definitely trying again. I KNOW I can beat this fool.
> 
> But, seriously, 16 damage from a non-stab headbutt on a neutral target of equal level. Where is the goddamn justice, man!?


I know what I did wrong this time. I let his Geodudes Rollout slip my mind. So my initial opening moves gave him a chance to land 2 hits. And, even with Absorb, I couldn't quite make it back out of that rut. 

So...
*1.* Open with minimum damage, leaving max Geodude health to be stolen by Absorb for the KO. 
*2.* Same with Onyx's rock throw
*3.* ????. Multipliers included, Absorb hits Cranidos for 40 (spec), Struggle Bug 75 (spec), and Furry Cutter starts at 60 (phys). I'm pretty sure 3 cutters will get the job done. I just need enough health to take multiple freight train level Head-Butts


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I KNOW I can beat this fool.



And Maya the Kricketune comes through with the legendary W against Roark and his bitch-ass Cranidos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 12, 2021)

Oof. I can literally see the bug-infested grass of route 205...but I cannot reach it. 

On the orders of Commander Mars and her Flamethrower-wielding Purugly, two Galactic plebs bar my path. So now I'm stuck waiting out honey trees; fingers crossed that I don't wake up to two male Combees.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 12, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Oof. I can literally see the bug-infested grass of route 205...but I cannot reach it.
> 
> On the orders of Commander Mars and her Flamethrower-wielding Purugly, two Galactic plebs bar my path. So now I'm stuck waiting out honey trees; fingers crossed that I don't wake up to two male Combees.



Flamethrower??! 

So early?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Flamethrower??!
> 
> So early?


I know, right? A hefty Ember would OHKO my poor Kricketune and this bitch is chilling with a goddamn Flamethrower. 

Fortunately, only one of the two available honey trees produced the dreaded male Combee. The other was kind enough to gift me a lvl 15 Silcoon. Now that I have a backup mon, the Purugly shouldn't be a problem. Kricketune can hit Super Effective with Rock Smash and probably even harder with a second-tier Furry Cutter. So, even if Purugly survives the first hit to OHKO my Kricketune (Maya), Beutifly (Iridia) should be able to sweep up that last bit of HP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

"The dreaded male Combee"


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

In terms of a Nuzlocke, how do y'all define an "area", when talking about catching the first pokemon you find?

Like, for instance, is the Grand Underground one area or several smaller areas? Is a cave one area even if it has multiple levels?

My initial instinct was that you should never have to mons with the same catch description, the "we first met on Route X" bit. So that would mean the Grand Underground and various floors of caves are each a single location. And that, of all the glorious bugs in the Grand Underground, I'm stuck with the fucking race-traitor Skorupi! Trading Bug-typing for Dark when he evos, like some kind of fucking edgelord.

Guess I better start digging for evolite. .


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Flamethrower??!
> 
> So early?


RIP Nuzlocke Gortles



Edward Nygma said:


> Guess I better start digging for evolite. .


They aren't in this game.

As for the Underground, you decide your own rules how to deal with it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> As for the Underground, you decide your own rules how to deal with it.


I figured. I just wanted to see how other people had handled it. 

I'm thinking of counting each of the 3 individual maps as a location. Counting each encounter area seems akin to counting each section of grass on a route. But, at the same time, calling the whole thing one area strips me of a lot of potential pokemon. At the same time, knowing that I have two mons with the same catch description will likely bug (ha, puns) the shit out of me. So, I may just take the L and move on with my eternal Skorupi.  



JJ Baloney said:


> They aren't in this game.


That...is unfortunate.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

I can give you a Scyther for that Skorupi.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I can give you a Scyther for that Skorupi.


Pretty sure basic Nuzlocke says no-tradesies. 

Also, my totally legitimate, definitely not an emulated copy of BD isn't doing trades for reasons totally unrelated to be emulated, because you know, it's not.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

The team after a hard-fought 3v3 against the Eternia gym. 



MVP for the actual gym match goes to Iridia. Honorable mention goes to Mac G for soloing the other gym trainers.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> The team after a hard-fought 3v3 against the Eternia gym.
> 
> 
> 
> MVP for the actual gym match goes to Iridia. Honorable mention goes to Mac G for soloing the other gym trainers.


RIP to the whole team. 

GG at the hands of another Skuntank Flamethrower.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> RIP to the whole team.
> 
> GG at the hands of another Skuntank Flamethrower.



You might wanna start using X Items if you haven't already. They really help with these challenges, though admittedly relying on them can feel cheap... 

Really helped my Grass-type Nuzlocke in Alpha Sapphire.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You might wanna start using X Items if you haven't already. They really help with these challenges, though admittedly relying on them can feel cheap...
> 
> Really helped my Grass-type Nuzlocke in Alpha Sapphire.


I swore off all non-holdable items. Let the bitch-made AI spam their Full Restores and X-Attacks.

Speaking of Alpha Saphire, I just downlo...acquired a copy of that to try out a Psychic-type run. I'll probably take another crack at my bug run once my soul recovers.

Honestly. Having to go Mono Kricketune for so long is all that's keeping me from jumping right back in. It's a real pisser. An entire trip to the first gym + a 6-hour nap IRL before you can even possibly see a non-Kricketot bug. And it's entirely possible that you awake from your nap to find each of the _exactly_ two trees before the battle with Mars (1st Flamethrower) infested with male Combees.

I got lucky, only getting hit with one male Combee. Then Eterna Forest took a big squirty dump in my cereal. 3 possible bugs. A 40% total chance of landing one of the two I could use; Cascoon or Wurmple. A 10% chance of ANOTHER. GODMAN. SILCOON.  I'm legit begging for FUCKING *WURMPLE*. But no. My first encounter is a Murkrow and a fucking Silcoon. Yay me for drastically beating the encounter odds.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I swore off all non-holdable items. Let the bitch-made AI spam their Full Restores and X-Attacks.
> 
> Speaking of Alpha Saphire, I just downlo...acquired a copy of that to try out a Psychic-type run. I'll probably take another crack at my bug run once my soul recovers.
> 
> ...



Sounds rough, bro  

Can you not try to get a Heracross instead? I know it's easier said than done, but I feel a Bug-type like that would solve your problems. High Sp. Def to eat Flamethrower and high Attack to beat Skunktank up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Can you not try to get a Heracross instead?


I have exactly two chances to get a Heracross. The two trees right before the Mars battle; Floaroma Meadow and Windworks.

It's a 6-hour wait after you apply the honey, and I only get as many tries as it takes to land the first bug mon. And, uh, these are the percentage numbers for random tree encounters.



Heracross only appears on "rare" trees. Whether or not a tree is rare is, apparently, decided by random at the start of the game. So, in reality, I have to roll the dice on whether I can roll the dice for a Heracross or not.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

Wormadam for the Tank Bug?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Wormadam for the Tank Bug?


Sure, if I can find one. They are also exclusive to the trees. I get to roll two tree dice (once every 6 IRL hours) until each comes up bug. Whatever that gives me, that's my lot. Last time it was one male Combee, which I now deeply regret passing on, and a Silcoon. 


In regards to my Hoen Monolocke...

Think I'll shift that psychic run to a ghost run because I'm an actual madman. 

 

Gonna have to bend the rules a bit since Nincada doesn't _technically_ evolve _into _Shedinja. Shedinja just kinda manifests from the aether when Nincada evolves into Ninjask.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> In regards to my Hoen Monolocke...
> 
> Think I'll shift that psychic run to a ghost run because I'm an actual madman.
> 
> ...


Well, that went about as well as could be expected. Lvl 7 Nincada getting bodied by lvl 8 Shroomish. 

Didn't even get a chance to get a Sabelye. .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Well, that went about as well as could be expected. Lvl 7 Nincada getting bodied by lvl 8 Shroomish.
> 
> Didn't even get a chance to get a Sabelye. .


Do it again.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Pretty sure basic Nuzlocke says no-tradesies.


The only 2 rules are that any pokemon that faints cannot battle anymore and you may only catch the first encounter in the route. 

Most monotype runs manipulate the encounter to be what they are allowed to use since a lot of them have few pokemon to work with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> *Most monotype runs* *manipulate the encounter *to be what they are allowed to use since a lot of them have few pokemon to work with.


Cowards, to the man! 

The only manipulation I saw when I looked up Monolcokes on YT was changing _"first pokemon you see"_ to _"first pokemon you see *of that type*"_



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Do it again.


I almost certainly will. 

At least, I will if it's even possible to get to Dwford Town before beating the first gym...I don't think it is. And that's the only place to get a second Ghost-type early on. Neither Nincada nor Shedinja is gonna be able to solo the first gym. Not with all them rocks flying about the place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I almost certainly will.
> 
> At least, I will if it's even possible to get to Dwford Town before beating the first gym...I don't think it is. And that's the only place to get a second Ghost-type early on. Neither Nincada nor Shedinja is gonna be able to solo the first gym. Not with all them rocks flying about the place.


Get more than 1.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Get more than 1.


1. I didn't even consider running dupe mons on a Nuzlocke. It just seemed in the same spirit of "take what you get the first time".
2. Even if I dropped that self-imposed restriction, I don't know that there is more than one route with Nincada early on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> 1. I didn't even consider running dupe mons on a Nuzlocke. It just seemed in the same spirit of "take what you get the first time".
> 2. Even if I dropped that self-imposed restriction, I don't know that there is more than one route with Nincada early on.


If your only option is Shedinja at that point, you might have to fudge the rules a smidge.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> If your only option is Shedinja at that point, you might have to fudge the rules a smidge.


Oof. I'm already fudging the rules by even having Shedinja.

Nincada is not a Ghost, nor does he (technically) evolve into one. He evolves into Ninjask. Ninjask just, like, conjures a ghost familiar. Like some kind of Pokemon necromancer. 

That said, I'm not sure it even is bending the rules. I just kind of assumed it would be. JJ said there are exactly 2 rules to a base Nuzlocke, and neither of them are "no dupes".

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, Route 116 is the only place with Nincada...but I did just notice that his rock weakness is negated by his ground typing.

So, with the "no over leveling" rule in place, that's a level 14 Nincada with Sand Attack, Fury Swipes, Leech Life, and Harden against a level 12 Geodude and a level 14 Nosepass. Cakewalk, totally. 0/10, no diff.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, it's kinda your own prison, then


Now suffer in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 13, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Now suffer in it.


I did. This time the Nincada got dropped by a lvl 10 Zigzagoon (and its Full Restore). 

Guess I'll go back to my other personal hell. At least Kricetot can actually win a battle.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 14, 2021)

@Edward Nygma You need to grind, grind, _grind_. Good thing the PokeNav is excellent for that if you keep chaining wild mons...

Also, nice sig!


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma You need to grind, grind, _grind_. Good thing the PokeNav is excellent for that if you keep chaining wild mons...


I can't just grind. I'm playing with a level cap.

That said. I did fuck up by randomly strolling into the Team Galactic building immediately after beating the Eterna gym. I could have over-leveled that Skuntank by 5 or more but I fought it on even ground like a dumb plebeian.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, nice sig!


Thank you. 

Did I _*finally*_ bait another anti-Shirou stan?

If I did, tell me your favorite reason Shirou Emiya legitimately deserved being mutilated by Heracles in that one bad ending?

Mine would probably be... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the time he found the silver-lining in his friend's attempted sexual assault by musing that it might make her more lady like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 14, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I can't just grind. I'm playing with a level cap



Crikes 

Yeah, I can't help you then  



Edward Nygma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did I _*finally*_ bait another anti-Shirou stan?



Nope, I actually like Shirou lol. I can definitely handle people mocking him I feel  



Edward Nygma said:


> If I did, tell me your favorite reason Shirou Emiya legitimately deserved being mutilated by Heracles in that one bad ending?



Idk about all that, I just started Fate some time ago  



Edward Nygma said:


> Mine would probably be...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The actual fuck?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nope, I actually like Shirou lol. I can definitely handle people mocking him I feel


A true gentleman.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Idk about all that, I just started Fate some time ago


Visual novel, anime, manga, or game?




Aegon Targaryen said:


> The actual fuck?!


Shirou speaking off-screen:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Visual novel, anime, manga, or game?


Guess I could look at your sig.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 14, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> A true gentleman.







Edward Nygma said:


> Visual novel, anime, manga, or game?



Anime.



Edward Nygma said:


> Shirou speaking off-screen:



Dang 

Yeah, he trash 

Still like Show!Shirou who never said this 

Anyway, my true faves are Lancer, Archer, and Kotomine.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Dang
> 
> Yeah, he trash
> 
> Still like Show!Shirou who never said this







Aegon Targaryen said:


> Anime.


Yup. Generally, the easiest way approach the material. Just don't get too invested, or you'll find yourself in the VN's like a real neckbeard. There's a lot of animated Fate material, but it's still finite.

That said, Carnival Phantasm is an anime exclusive title (I think), which is hilarious. Something you definitely have to check out once you are done with UBW.  



Aegon Targaryen said:


>

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Anyway, my true faves are Lancer, Archer, and Kotomine.


Caster Cu Chulainn threads >>>>> his Lancer threads

Look at this fucking *DRIP*


Archer is pretty cool. I could take or leave him. He has a really cool fight with Caster Cu Chulainn in the Fate Grand Order movie. 

I hate myself for how much I like Kotomine, but he's the best. His fight scene in Fate/Zero is so fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Getting the OHKO on Roarks Cranidos with a max Fury Cutter may be the most orgasmic thing I ever experience while fully clothed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Getting the OHKO on Roarks Cranidos with a max Fury Cutter may be the most orgasmic thing I ever experience while fully clothed.


Give that Kricketune a Metronome to hold

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Give that Kricketune a Metronome to hold


If I make it to Veilstone, I definitely will.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> If I make it to Veilstone, I definitely will.


I didn't make it, and, honestly. After this last loss, I don't know how long it'll be before I try again. 

This one broke me. It just didn't make any sense in the moment, which made it feel out of my control. Given how unfair I chose to make the playthrough, I'd never felt cheated out of my run until now. Worst of all, that feeling is ultimately due to my own ignorance. 

My level 16 Beutifly and level 22 Kriecktune got swept by a lvl 22 Roserade spamming Grass Gnot. I wasn't prepared because I didn't know how much those mons weigh. Despite being bugs, they are both in the 3rd highest weight class (>25lb). Meaning, with STAB, they were getting blasted for 80. 

With Kricketune's subpar defenses and Beutifly under-leveled, they got absolutely steamrolled. The kill shot on Kricketune hit for 30 damage (resisted, no crit).


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 16, 2021)

Just wanted to put this up somewhere visible to myself and others. I got tired of arguing with myself about all the minor details. 

*[Mono] Nuzlocke: *
- Catch first [Bug-type] Pokemon per area. 
- Fainted Pokemon are retired to the RIP box
- Pokemon must be named 

*Basic mods:*
Shiny Clause: Shiny Pokemon may be caught, regardless of type or location

*Hardcore mods:*
- Held items only (no healing, x-stat, or overworld items [escape rope, repel, etc])  
- White Out = Game Over, regardless of boxed Pokemon
- Battle Mode: Set
- No over-leveling. 

*Grand Underground*
- 1 encounter per badge. 
- No repeating the exact biome, biome types may be repeated.  
- A Pokemon is not "encountered" until a battle is triggered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 16, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Just wanted to put this up somewhere visible to myself and others. I got tired of arguing with myself about all the minor details.
> 
> *[Mono] Nuzlocke: *
> - Catch first [Bug-type] Pokemon per area.
> ...


First trip into the Underground on this run was very..._very _fruitful.



RIP to ChoCho the Beutifly who took a Slash from this beast.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2021)

I could've just _given _you a Scyther, bruh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 16, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I could've just _given _you a Scyther, bruh.


Nuzlocke is a challenge run. Where is the fun in handouts?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 16, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Nuzlocke is a challenge run. Where is the fun in handouts?


They're level 40-ish.

Nothing more challenging than something that'll only do what you ask ~23% of the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 16, 2021)

RIP to the Kricketune squad. Swept by the rival's Monferno. Zorin and I _will _have our revenge!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Yo, @JJ Baloney @Yami Munesanzun @Aegon Targaryen 

I need your help with my male Combee names. I'm likely to end up with a few. So I've decided to give them their own naming convention. As such...

Hit me with a list of . Characters who constantly make a scene of worshiping the feminine, ladies with boners for ladies are welcome_,_ object of their affection. Or characters who are routinely motivated by the chance to curry favor with that person. 

Writing this description just shot Kubara (YYH) to the top of my shortlist. I'll still need more. 

Not to be confused with the archetypical anime sex pest: Jiraiya, Mineta, Miroku, Jiraiya, etc...
Not to be confused with the archetypical anime hyper-romantic: Sanji, Brock... probably some others

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

Sanji is a must


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh well younalreasy disqualified Sanji.

Well okay then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

JOHNNY MOTHERFUCKING BRAVO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 17, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I need your help with my male Combee names. I'm likely to end up with a few.


Bee McBeeson, Honey Buzzington, TriHoney


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 17, 2021)

the latest pokemon evolutions episodes though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> Bee McBeeson, Honey Buzzington, TriHoney


Seinfeld


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> JOHNNY MOTHERFUCKING BRAVO


None of your imperial Western garbage. Weeb shit only.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh well younalreasy disqualified Sanji.
> 
> Well okay then.


Bees are a special kind of simp. 

Sanji is a gentleman and a refined admirer of the female form. #ManofCulture


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2021)

WAIT WAIT WAIT

The majority of bee are female, tho.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> 
> The majority of bee are female, tho.




Got that covered...



Edward Nygma said:


> Characters who constantly make a scene of worshiping the feminine,* ladies with boners for ladies are welcome,* object of their affection.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Gyaridos + Ice Fang means I don't need Combee names anymore. RIP

So. Doing a bug run in this game was actually misguided. Like, bad info actually lead to me overestimating the number of Bug-types and their accesibility. I didn't notice that when I skimmed the list of bugs, I was looking at the National Dex. 

Wormadam | Mothim -- Tree only
Scyther 
Dustox | Beautifly -- Almost tree-exclusive after Eterna
Kricketune -- So prolific that I trip over them trying to get to trees, losing the chance at rarer mons on that route
Heracross -- 1 in 20 chance on specific, randomly designated trees
Vespiqueen -- <10% female encounter rate
Skorupi  -- Evolves out of its Bug typing

These are the available bugs prior to getting the National Dex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2021)

@Edward Nygma  you are killing yourself!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Options

*Psychic* -- This is an actual gamble. I'd get one shot at an Abra before the first gym. GG, if it escapes.
*Poison* -- I would do this in Fire Red. Start with Bulbasaur. But my pampered ass really doesn't wanna play pre-DS Pokemon
*Fighting* -- Only about a full team worth in the game, but some of them are top tier. And I can use the starter (like a fucking plebian)
*Ground* -- Another starter-friendly typing

Cop-outs:

*Water* -- There are ALWAYS a million Water-types. A little too much variety. 
*Flying* -- Flying is purely a sub-type, so it's fucking everywhere. I hardly see the point of mono when you can still end up with Dragonite, Charizard, and Gyaridos, just like you would in a standard run. Flying is the mono for peeps who don't wanna mono.  


These seem to be about all there is in do-able mono runs. D/Ps Regional Dex is so restrictive. Very few types have even a full 6 mons, and the ones that do often don't show up until after the first gym.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> *Psychic* -- This is an actual gamble. I'd get one shot at an Abra before the first gym. GG, if it escapes.


This actually isn't an option. I'd have no way to level the Abra.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 17, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Gyaridos + Ice Fang means I don't need Combee names anymore. RIP


Oh, yeah. I forgot to curse the next 6 generations of the Day Care couple's family. I wouldn't have taken another Game Over if I hadn't been breeding more Scyther. 

Somehow this is the kindly, old couple's fault. Mainly because it can't be mine. I definitely wasn't being greedy. I'd only found 2 Scyther damn near back-to-back in the underground.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 19, 2021)

Steel type


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 19, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> D/Ps Regional Dex is so restrictive.


Do Monolocke Fire, without using Underground. Gogo Infernape and 5 Rapidashes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 19, 2021)

So. I'm planning on doing a Gary Oak Nuzlocke on Soul Silver. I can only catch mons known to be/have been owned by Gary Oak.

Why? Because he's awesome. 10 Kanto badges before Ash could even get his full 8. Nuff said.








Yami Munesanzun said:


> Steel type


Doable. Still don't want a starter-friendly run yet. I do things backward: I break my back in the hard mode, and then vacay in normal difficulty. Easy mode is for moms over 40 and snooty, narrative-centric gaming types.

I just started a Poison-type run yesterday. Just snagged my first Budew and Zubat north of Jubilife. This Zubat may be the early VIP. I'm not sure 10 levels would be enough for Budew's friendship evo when I don't have anything to boost it with. Zubat, writ large, with likely be VIP, because it's so prolific I can basically use them as extra lives.



JJ Baloney said:


> Do Monolocke Fire, without using Underground. Gogo Infernape and 5 Rapidashes!


Why skip UG? There aren't any fire mons there, either. Not before the National Dex. Sinnoh has _no _fire mons. Holy shit.

Are there even five places to catch Ponyta/Rapidash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 19, 2021)

I might be done running Lockes in DP.

The Purugly checkpoints are actual anti-fun. It's an absolute Kaiju-esque tank that early in the game. It only has one weakness. And it gets STAB on basic shit like scratch. Thief swipes my only in-battle support items (after it's eaten its own heal berry, of fucking course). The whole thing just feels like garbage.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 19, 2021)

I lost LickyThicc the Lickilicky to Cyrus and I lost Frosty the Abomasnow to Volkner (he set up hail so Fart Nose the Mamoswine could use his Snow Cloak ability).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 19, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> I lost LickyThicc the Lickilicky to Cyrus and I lost Frosty the Abomasnow to Volkner (he set up hail so Fart Nose the Mamoswine could use his Snow Cloak ability).


Stop killing your team.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Stop killing your team.


I needed a safe switch in for Honchkrow, although Frosty's death might have been avoidable. Fart Nose was faster than Volkner's pokemon, except MAYBE Jolteon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 19, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> I needed a safe switch in for Honchkrow, although Frosty's death might have been avoidable. Fart Nose was faster than Volkner's pokemon, except MAYBE Jolteon.


In the world of Pocket Monsters, I only see one monster here.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 19, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> In the world of Pocket Monsters, I only see one monster here.


Ok.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 20, 2021)

Be real swell if I could stop losing Nuzlockes to blatant carelessness. Like walking into rival battles I'm 6-11 levels underqualified for.




JJ Baloney said:


> I needed a safe switch in for Honchkrow, although Frosty's death might have been avoidable. Fart Nose was faster than Volkner's pokemon, except MAYBE Jolteon.


Sacrifices must be made. 




Yami Munesanzun said:


> In the world of Pocket Monsters, I only see one monster here.


At least 2, plebian.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2021)

Cynthia theme/remix from Pokemon Masters EX Cynthia/Cyrus event in January


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2021)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cynthia theme/remix from Pokemon Masters EX Cynthia/Cyrus event in January


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 28, 2021)

My final team against the Elite 4 and Cynthia will be: Empoleon, Staraptor, Roserade, Magnezone, Mamoswine, and Garchomp.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 1, 2022)

JJ Baloney said:


> My final team against the Elite 4 and Cynthia will be: Empoleon, Staraptor, Roserade, Magnezone, Mamoswine, and Garchomp.


None of them fainted. Garchomp swept through Flint, Lucian, and Cynthia. My first Hardcore Nuzlocke done!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

@Edward Nygma You really need to get rid of the anti-grind restriction. At least temper it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma You really need to get rid of the anti-grind restriction. At least temper it.


I'm only restricting myself to the highest level mon of the current gym. It's a pretty common Nuzlocke rule.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm only restricting myself to the highest level mon of the current gym. It's a pretty common Nuzlocke rule.



True, but you don't need to do that, plenty of Nuzlockes don't


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> True, but you don't need to do tha*t, plenty of Nuzlockes don't*


*cowards

The word you are looking for is "cowards".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> The word you are looking for is "human".



Fixed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fixed


Ningen. Coward. Same diff.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Calm down, JJ. I'm just a try-hard.

I know most Nuzlockers aren't cowards.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm just a try-hard.


I'm literally doing my first Hades run without using the level up mirror. Because inevitable success kills my boner.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 1, 2022)

This is an awfully long way to say that you're a masochist, @Edward Nygma

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This is an awfully long way to say that you're a masochist, @Edward Nygma


IDK. The Hades run hasn't been so bad. I mean, I've only beaten the second boss (Bone Hydra) once over three or four days, but you know, it's whatever.

I legit don't see the point of a Nuzlocke without the level cap. I'm the kind of grind fiend that would have his first Pidey at level 50 before I left Pallet Town. There would be no challenge. A 10+ level gap could easily let you solo the game with almost any non-gimmick mon (no Shedinja or Dunsparce). 

I actually did this once by accident WWWAAAYYYY back in Gen1. I didn't know about trade evos yet, and so I had ground my Haunter up to level 98 or 99 before I met another kid with Pokemon and got to evolve it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

The only Nuzlocke rules I generally use:

The basic (if they die, they die, and only first Pokemon found counts)

Dupes clause (counting pre-evos and evos too as dupes - have been flexible tho)

Some extra rule (can only catch Pokemon of highly specific types)

Set Mode (no prediction of enemy switching) 

No Exp Share (later games only) 

No Pokemon Amie (later games only)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Calm down, JJ. I'm just a try-hard.
> 
> I know most Nuzlockers aren't cowards.


Yeah...ya are to crazy to be afraid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

@Edward Nygma Best and worst game for Nuzlockes in your experience? IMO the best I've Nuzlocked thus far is OR/AS, my Grass type Nuzlocke in AS was really dope (and yes, I completed it successfully). The worst would be Ultra Moon, the game is ridiculously hard without the Exp. Share and Amie haha. Plumeria's Salazzle was insane.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma Best and worst game for Nuzlockes in your experience?


Seeing as how I have never been further than the second gym in a Nuzlocke, I might be the wrong one task. I've also never done a basic Locke. It's always been type-restricted (or Gary restricted that one time).

All that said, US/UM has to be the worst for any Nuzlocke with a level cap. That teacher with the opposite starter to you is an absolute monster, and she will 1 or 2-hit KO your starter. Though I guess this wouldn't be a problem in a Locke where you didn't use your starter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 1, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Seeing as how I have never been further than the second gym in a Nuzlocke, I might be the wrong one task. I've also never done a basic Locke. It's always been type-restricted (or Gary restricted that one time).
> 
> All that said, US/UM has to be the worst for any Nuzlocke with a level cap. That teacher with the opposite starter to you is an absolute monster, and she will 1 or 2-hit KO your starter. Though I guess this wouldn't be a problem in a Locke where you didn't use your starter.



Dang, really? 

Maybe you need to start a little small and once you have enough experience, try what you're trying. Although IMO the worst part about a Typelocke is the lack of versatility in the earlier games haha (the difficulty is a secondary issue, but I can't stand boring teams).

Yeah, USUM is probably one of the hardest games, period. I can only imagine what Ultra Necrozma must be like if you don't have the right cheese strat ready...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 2, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Maybe you need to start a little small and once you have enough experience, try what you're trying.


As I said a while back...



Edward Nygma said:


> I do things backward: I break my back in the hard mode, and then vacay in normal difficulty. Easy mode is for moms over 40 and snooty, narrative-centric gaming types.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2022)

Pokebros you are being summoned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

So I told y'all last year that I got Shield from my friend, but I barely touched it. Didn't even reach the first gym, or whatever it is called in the game. So I decided to try it again, but with Nuzlocke rules this time to give it a fairer shot.

I'll make up rules as a I go to try to make harder it as well.

Current Rules:

1-Catch the first Pokemon of each area. If catch attempt failed, skip the area.
2-Low level challenge: No Wild Pokemon EXP. Only EXP gained is from Trainers, when catching a Pokemon, and Wild Pokemon that don't allow me to run.
3-Single TM use. Cannot use a TM already used on another Pokemon.
4-Soft reset in case of Game over: In case I die, I will just keep trying to catch a Pokemon in my current area. Once successful, I will purge the rest of my party. I'm doing this since I'm trying my hardest to actually go through the game.
5-No in-game trades.. In fact no trades at all.
6-No items mid-battle
7-No rare candies and stat boosting items like Calcium, etc..
8-Can only buy normal Pokeballs. Can use the other balls if I found them or given to me.
9-Can't use gift Pokemon, except for my starter
10-No held items
11-Set mode
12-Two turn rule. Only exception is if I have 1 Pokemon.


Expect a lot of bitching.

Wish me sanity!


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I told y'all last year that I got Shield from my friend, but I barely touched it. Didn't even reach the first gym, or whatever it is called in the game. So I decided to try it again, but with Nuzlocke rules this time to give it a fairer shot.
> 
> I'll make up rules as a I go to try to make harder it as well.
> 
> ...


Put it on set mode

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2022)

Id reccomend a soft lvl limit since its fairly easy to just grind to lvl 100 and steam roll the game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Karma said:


> Put it on set mode




Forgot about this lol. Done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Karma said:


> Id reccomend a soft lvl limit since its fairly easy to just grind to lvl 100 and steam roll the game



Given you can't turn off Exp share, how would I do that?


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Given you can't turn off Exp share, how would I do that?


I reccomend just making it a soft lvl limit, like keeping ur team arnd the lvl of the gym leaders highest lvl

The guys i watch just switch out teams a lot so they're never in danger of over lvling, but its up to u man. Do wut u think will be funner for u

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Karma said:


> I reccomend just making it a soft lvl limit, like keeping ur team arnd the lvl of the gym leaders highest lvl
> 
> The guys i watch just switch out teams a lot so they're never in danger of over lvling, but its up to u man. Do wut u think will be funner for u



Avoiding wild Pokemon seems fair atm. If I find myself over-leveled I'll try avoiding trainers as well.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I told y'all last year that I got Shield from my friend, but I barely touched it. Didn't even reach the first gym, or whatever it is called in the game. So I decided to try it again, but with Nuzlocke rules this time to give it a fairer shot.
> 
> I'll make up rules as a I go to try to make harder it as well.
> 
> ...


Ya'll Nuzlockers are some sorta fukkin' masochists.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ya'll Nuzlockers are some sorta fukkin' masochists.



I feel like it'll still be too easy


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu Make a rule that requires you to switch out your Pokémon after they have had two turns to move (whether or not they move). For instance, of you send out a Falinks against the enemy Gyarados, you must replace Falinks with another Pokémon (let's say Purrserker) if two turns elapse, regardless of if he defeats Gyarados or not. 

Also ban item use completely (in battle).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2022)

Nuzlocke Randomizer Bug Type Only Run.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Current Team: 

Growku Lv.10 (Grookey)


Graveyard: Bugplug Lv.7 (Blipbug)


Current Rules:

1-Catch the first Pokemon of each area. If catch attempt failed, skip the area.
2-Low level challenge: No Wild Pokemon EXP. Only EXP gained is from Trainers, when catching a Pokemon, and Wild Pokemon that don't allow me to run.
3-Single TM use. Cannot use a TM already used on another Pokemon.
4-Soft reset in case of Game over: In case I die, I will just keep trying to catch a Pokemon in my current area. Once successful, I will purge the rest of my party. I'm doing this since I'm trying my hardest to actually go through the game.
5-No in-game trades.. In fact no trades at all.
6-No items mid-battle
7-No rare candies and stat boosting items like Calcium, etc..
8-Can only buy normal Pokeballs. Can use the other balls if I found them or given to me.
9-Can't use gift Pokemon, except for my starter
10-No held items
11-Set mode
12-Two turn rule. Only exception is if I have 1 Pokemon.






Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu Make a rule that requires you to switch out your Pokémon after they have had two turns to move (whether or not they move). For instance, of you send out a Falinks against the enemy Gyarados, you must replace Falinks with another Pokémon (let's say Purrserker) if two turns elapse, regardless of if he defeats Gyarados or not.



Done


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Nuzlocke Randomizer Bug Type Only Run.



That sounds a little too brutal...

Then again, it IS Sword and Shield, so it is probably just too easy if anything...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

My mum got meat on her ass

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

I am trying to do a* Chikorita only Nuzlocke run *in Pokemon Crystal, with a temporary exemption that allows me to breed a new Chikorita with Leech Seed (the line doesn't learn it naturally, which is just a shame) and procure the necessary Pokemon for breeding outside Nuzlocke rules (so softresetting for a female Chikorita is allowed and so is catching an Exeggcute even if they're not the first encounter). 

Brutal? Oh yes. Bugsy will be a nightmare, and Morty, Team Rocket, Lance, and Red will not be much better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

>Level 26 Onix

Guess I'm skipping catching anything from the Wild Area

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 7, 2022)

New rule:

Novelty Pokemon only.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

So first cool thing happened. I only had Grookey and I battled the Battle Cafe. Dude busted out a level 10 Combee and smacked my ass. So with Grookey dead, I had to catch something from my current area, which would be the Wild Area, and got myself a level 9 Growlithe with fucking Howl. 

Went back and smacked his ass.  


*Current Team:*

Klinton Lv.8 (Growlithe)


Graveyard: Bugplug Lv.7 (Blipbug), Growku Lv. 10 (Grookey)


Current Rules:

1-Catch the first Pokemon of each area. If catch attempt failed, skip the area.
2-Low level challenge: No Wild Pokemon EXP. Only EXP gained is from Trainers, when catching a Pokemon, and Wild Pokemon that don't allow me to run.
3-Single TM use. Cannot use a TM already used on another Pokemon.
4-Soft reset in case of Game over: In case I die, I will just keep trying to catch a Pokemon in my current area. Once successful, I will purge the rest of my party. I'm doing this since I'm trying my hardest to actually go through the game.
5-No in-game trades.. In fact no trades at all.
6-No items mid-battle
7-No rare candies and stat boosting items like Calcium, etc..
8-Can only buy normal Pokeballs. Can use the other balls if I found them or given to me.
9-Can't use gift Pokemon, except for my starter
10-No held items
11-Set mode
12-Two turn rule. Only exception is if I have 1 Pokemon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Volume control is through a key item? Why?


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Volume control is through a key item? Why?


Didnt want to overwhelm the 2 year olds with menu options from the get go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2022)

Team Yell theme is actually banging


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Volume control is through a key item? Why?


No fucking clue. That was really weird.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 8, 2022)

I know that Dunsparce, Delibird, Smeargle, Sudowoodo, Wobbuffet and Shuckle were considered "novelties" back in Gen II, someone list me any others...

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2022)

The baby stages were novelties too, afaik.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 8, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> The baby stages were novelties too, afaik.


That's different.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2022)

Rival rekt my ass cuz he had the water starter and I only had Growlithe. Went and caught another Growlithe that I stupidly taught Swift for normal special damage. Same result, third attempt got me a Minccino with Echoed Voice and I swept his dumb team.

*Current Team:*

Tailfluffer Lv.12 (Minccino)


_Graveyard: Bugplug Lv.7 (Blipbug), Growku Lv. 10 (Grookey), Klinton Lv. 11 (Growlithe), Khina Lv. 11 (Growlithe)

TM Graveyard: Swift _

Current Rules:

1-Catch the first Pokemon of each area. If catch attempt failed, skip the area.
2-Low level challenge: No Wild Pokemon EXP. Only EXP gained is from Trainers, when catching a Pokemon, and Wild Pokemon that don't allow me to run.
3-Single TM use. Cannot use a TM already used on another Pokemon.
4-Soft reset in case of Game over: In case I die, I will just keep trying to catch a Pokemon in my current area. Once successful, I will purge the rest of my party. I'm doing this since I'm trying my hardest to actually go through the game.
5-No in-game trades.. In fact no trades at all.
6-No items mid-battle
7-No rare candies and stat boosting items like Calcium, etc..
8-Can only buy normal Pokeballs. Can use the other balls if I found them or given to me.
9-Can't use gift Pokemon, except for my starter
10-No held items
11-Set mode
12-Two turn rule. Only exception is if I have 1 Pokemon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 9, 2022)

You're fucking yourself over here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2022)

What the fuck? How?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 10, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 16, 2022)

One of the two Quagsire is not amused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## firefist (Jan 16, 2022)

have you guys heard of the professor oak challenge stuff? borderline insanity in certain games lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 19, 2022)

firefist said:


> have you guys heard of the professor oak challenge stuff? borderline insanity in certain games lol



I have! How do people have the time for that?! 

And definitely agree, it would be a nightmare in Gen 3, VC Gen 1, and Gen 2.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 19, 2022)

About to start a new Nuzlocke of Pokémon Crystal, with a few specific rules (and one unique rule): 

1) *Standard Nuzlocke rules* (only catch first Mon you see, if your team loses its game over) 

2) *Leech Seed Rule* (allowed to softreset for a female Chikorita and then catch an Exeggcute to breed a Chikorita with Leech Seed, which can be part of my Nuzlocke team)


----------



## firefist (Jan 20, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I have! How do people have the time for that?!
> 
> And definitely agree, it would be a nightmare in Gen 3, VC Gen 1, and Gen 2.


I thought about attempting it but once I realized you would spend more time on pre-first gym area than an actual playthrough i yeeted that idea right out lol but i still like to see people attempt it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 21, 2022)

Update! 

Currently in Goldenrod City. My team is Geodude (L20+), Leech Seed Chikorita (L5), Smoochum (L5), and Spearow (L12). The Chikorita hatched from an Egg, the Spearow was received from an NPC in the gatehouse north of Goldenrod, and the Smoochum hatched from the Daycare Odd Egg. Have many other mons like a Bellsprout and Pidgey but don't really plan on using them in combat long-term. 

Geodude is really good in-game, at least for the first two gyms (and should be good against Whitney and Morty too hopefully).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 21, 2022)

I can't wait to hear how Whitney Rollout'd @Aegon Targaryen 's entire team.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 21, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I know that Dunsparce, Delibird, Smeargle, Sudowoodo, Wobbuffet and Shuckle were considered "novelties" back in Gen II, someone list me any others...



Unown?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 22, 2022)

Welp, my challenge run ended after a Goldeen took out my Chikorita  

Never thought a Goldeen of all things would be the issue


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Welp, my challenge run ended after a Goldeen took out my Chikorita
> 
> Never thought a Goldeen of all things would be the issue

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 22, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


>



I beat Whitney though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I beat Whitney though


Mhm. 

A likely story.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 22, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Mhm.
> 
> A likely story.



It's true though. Geodude is pretty good against Whitney, needed to sacrifice my Bellsprout after she used Attract though


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 23, 2022)

Restarted the challenge 

Currently in Goldenrod again and waiting for the egg. Have a L17 female Spearow (Saber) and a L18 Geodude (Heracles), have not fought Whitney yet. 

Edit: Just got the egg, now have to hatch it (and then the Daycare egg).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 23, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Restarted the challenge
> 
> Currently in Goldenrod again and waiting for the egg. Have a L17 female Spearow (Saber) and a L18 Geodude (Heracles), have not fought Whitney yet.


You could'a just bred another Chikorita, bro.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 23, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You could'a just bred another Chikorita, bro.



That would have been against the spirit of things, IMO. Believe me, I was so upset to lose Chikorita  

You can never be too careful with Nuzlockes (especially when raising low level Pokemon at a later point in the game, because that is when you really want to speed things up)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 23, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> *That would have been against the spirit of things,* IMO. Believe me, I was so upset to lose Chikorita

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 23, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


>


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 26, 2022)

I beat Whitney again 

Whitney is always a nerve-wracking foe to face in a Nuzlocke, but I took her out handily. Saber took apart Clefairy in two Swift shots and weakened Miltank using Leer, after which I sent Geodude in to exploit Miltank's Rollout by tanking it, resetting it using Dig, and setting up MY own Rollout (backed up by Defense Curl) to turn her into ground meat. Geodude is just fantastic in the early game.

My current team is Heracles (L22 Geodude), Saber (L22 Fearow), and Archer (L15 Leech Seed Chikorita). I also have a Tyrogue of L11+ named Maru in the Daycare - my hope is to evolve them into a Hitmontop once they have leveled up enough. 

@Santoryu Thoughts?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 26, 2022)

Nickname them all "Maru" when the original evolves.

But which Maru was _truly_ the original Maru?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 26, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nickname them all "Maru" when the original evolves.
> 
> But which Maru was _truly_ the original Maru?



That would be a good Nuzlocke idea  

The Dupelocke - you can only capture Pokemon that are dupes of the OG mon  

I remember someone saying they did a locke where they had to capture every Zubat variant they found.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm sorry.

Did you just imply that there are more than one type of Zubat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 26, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Did you just imply that there are more than one type of Zubat.



Well, it is technically a different Zubat...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 26, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Well, it is technically a different Zubat...


THERE ARE DIFFERENT ZUBATS?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 27, 2022)

Tyrogue died  

But I added a new teammate, Gilgamesh the Eevee


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2022)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 3, 2022)

Not sure what to evolve Gilgamesh into.

Thoughts?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not sure what to evolve Gilgamesh into.
> 
> Thoughts?


Would you rather play Punchies, Footsies, or _S P E E N_?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 4, 2022)

I made it to the Elite 4 in a non-mono hardcore nuzlocke. But then I accidentally clicked on the dude at the entrance to the League instead of Nurse Joy (ADHD + weed = spaz^2). 

This triggered the rival battle while my lead pokemon (and top 3 MVP) was in the red. And while 1/3 of Pokemon were benchwarmers that I was leveling. So, naturally, I got fucking unmade. 

Now I am SUPER butthurt and am going to sit here seething about all the little things in the Pokemon games that piss me off. Primarily that ambushing players is the only string to their bow, and they get a fuck-load of mileage out of it. Ambush you with battles, ambush you with typing. Fuck you and your Octillery, Volkner!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2022)

, Pokemon Sword and Pokemon Shield have sold 23.90 million copies. That means it has surpassed Pokemon Gold and Silver, which ended their run at 23.70 million units.

Nintendo also reported this week that Pokemon Brilliant Diamond and Pokemon Shining Pearl have sold 14 million copies thus far. They’re further down the list, but will likely continue climbing the chart over time.

Here’s the full sales rankings of mainline Pokemon games:

Red / Green / Blue – 31,380,000
Sword / Shield – 23,900,000
Gold / Silver – 23,700,000
Diamond / Pearl – 17,670,000
X / Y – 16,580,000
Sun / Moon – 16,270,000
Ruby / Sapphire – 16,220,000
Black / White – 15,640,000
Yellow – 14,640,000
Omega Ruby / Alpha Sapphire – 14,460,000
Let’s Go, Pikachu / Eevee – 14,330,000
Brilliant Diamond / Shining Pearl – 13,970,000
HeartGold / SoulSilver – 12,720,000
FireRed / LeafGreen – 12,000,000
Ultra Sun / Ultra Moon – 8,890,000
Black 2 / White 2 – 8,250,000
Platinum – 7,693,000
Emerald – 7,060,000
Crystal – 6,300,000


----------



## Xebec (Feb 5, 2022)

those gen v sales hurt my soul


----------



## Garcher (Feb 5, 2022)

gen 5 had the ugliest pokemon designs so it's deserved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

BDSP 14 million in 1,5 months
Arceus 6.5 Million in ~5-6 days

Sinnoh


----------



## DanzoWasRight (Feb 6, 2022)

Everytime I want to restart a Pokémon game, I abandon because I am too lazy to train my Pokemon team. 

This is why, contrary to many fans, I am an huge fan of the new Exp.Share that appeared since the 6G. 


The old Exp.Share was totally useless, you could barely train a Pokemon with it, unless it is level 1 and you bring him in your team in the Pokémon league.

The level-up  is the worst thing to me in Pokémon, it's alienating, especially when you catch a new Pokemon during your travel, but its level is too low so you must train him hard to catch up. 

The worst Pokemon version for training is Emerald. When you have your eight badges, the only place in which you can train your Pokemon is the Victory Road, but there, the Pokemon levels are too low, so when your Pokemon are levelled more than 45 it's difficult to level-up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 6, 2022)

DanzoWasRight said:


> This is why, contrary to many fans, I am an huge fan of the new Exp.Share that appeared since the 6G.


True. The old system just made the game more grindy and incited a lot of people to only use their overleveled starter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I made it to the Elite 4 in a non-mono hardcore nuzlocke. But then I accidentally clicked on the dude at the entrance to the League instead of Nurse Joy (ADHD + weed = spaz^2).
> 
> This triggered the rival battle while my lead pokemon (and top 3 MVP) was in the red. And while 1/3 of Pokemon were benchwarmers that I was leveling. So, naturally, I got fucking unmade.


Figured the team should get some spotlight. They worked hard only to be let down by a burnt-out stoner.


A special shoutout to those who fell so that the others could go on. Zepher was my first catch, and it sacrificed itself at the finish line (8th Gym) only to watch me trip over my feet at the very end.




Garcher said:


> gen 5 had the ugliest pokemon designs so it's deserved


When you know your designs are trash... so you just design trash.




*Fun Fact:* I mistook Gen 5 for Gen 4 and was legit about to go nuclear. "The gen that brought us Piplup, UGLY?!" was my initial reaction.


To be fair, Gen 5 does have a couple of MVP designs that make my fav list; Chandelure jumps to mind.


Then again, it also has two Pokemon that should clearly be evos of other pokemon but aren't, and this tickles my butthole something fierce. Seriously, how obvious is this:
---------------->
----------->


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 7, 2022)

Garbodor is valid, ya'll just suck.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 8, 2022)

Oof. 

Went for a mono water Nuzlocke in Alpha Saphire, only to get outclassed at my own game. Freshly evolved Swampert gets dropped by a Carvanha of the same level. Wingul finishes that one only to get dropped by a different Carvanah in the next battle the game railroaded me into. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Salt Rant in 3...2...  

Railroad ---> Ambush ----> Railroad ---> Ambush ----> Railroad ---> Ambush

It's almost like approaching these games with any kind of serious loose state reveals the solo experience to be a mind-numbing exercise in frustration. 

I laughed at the one time , and Yahtzee got mad when his plan to counter the electric gym with ground types got cucked by Emolga. _"Lol. Plebe doesn't know about dual typing.", _I said to myself. But this really is a distillation of the Pokemon games' mindset. "Fuck you and your plans, player". 

Want that pokemon that's in the grass you are literally looking at? Too bad! This arbitrary gatekeeper says you can't leave yet! 

Did you put in a bunch of time prepping a good team for this gym type? Sucks to be you, dork. Half the lead-up battles will have random typing and one of the gym leaders' Pokemon is the exact opposite type of the gym.

Does that new route look enticing? BOOM, RIVAL BATTLE!

It all just comes off as petty and mean-spirited.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 8, 2022)

Just when I thought they couldn't stoop any lower, I find out that Aron isn't on the first floor of Granite Cave in ORAS. 

Go ahead and take the fucking marshmallows out of my Lucky Charms while you're at it, Game Freak. You fucking monsters.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Just when I thought they couldn't stoop any lower, I find out that Aron isn't on the first floor of Granite Cave in ORAS.
> 
> Go ahead and take the fucking marshmallows out of my Lucky Charms while you're at it, Game Freak. You fucking monsters.


The change to Granite Cave in ORAS was awful. Easily the worst decision in the main storyline. I honestly didn't care for the weird super indoors-y Mauville either.

I think the missing Pokemon are only available once you get your bikes or some HM. I can't recall 100%


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think the missing Pokemon are only available once you get your bikes or some HM. I can't recall 100%


Looks like it's the bike. 

I don't even care that much about it on my current run (torturing myself with mono-Lockes again), it was just something I always look forward to in Ruby/Sapphire. Aggron's typing is ass in a basket, but he's still cool as fuck. 

Plus, he's one of the slowest leveling mons in existance. So having to wait until after a whole bunch of early Team Aqua/Magma stuff is a real fucking pisser. That's a lot of wasted EXP.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Looks like it's the bike.
> 
> I don't even care that much about it on my current run (torturing myself with mono-Lockes again), it was just something I always look forward to in Ruby/Sapphire. Aggron's typing is ass in a basket, but he's still cool as fuck.
> 
> Plus, he's one of the slowest leveling mons in existance. So having to wait until after a whole bunch of early Team Aqua/Magma stuff is a real fucking pisser. That's a lot of wasted EXP.


Aggron gets a lot of love, but Aron and Lairon are excellent designs too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 9, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Aggron gets a lot of love, but Aron and Lairon are excellent designs too.


Yeah, the whole evo line is definitely a win. 

Aron is at least as cute as Agron is cool. One of the cutest mons, actually. 

Lairon is a solid design, it just doesn't really speak to me on any level.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Feb 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Just when I thought they couldn't stoop any lower, I find out that Aron isn't on the first floor of Granite Cave in ORAS.


First floor? I remember in Emerald, Aron are in the floors where it's dark and in the room that you find Steven in.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 9, 2022)

JJ Baloney said:


> First floor? I remember in Emerald, Aron are in the floors where it's dark and in the room that you find Steven in.


There are two rooms on the first floor. Steven and the wild Aron are found in the second room, but it's still part of the first floor. And you didn't need Flash or your bike to reach them.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 10, 2022)

*Hypothetical:* You are playing Fighting-type Monolocke and you just ran into a female Ralts; first encounter of a new area.  

Is it valid to catch the Ralts?  Does this count as your Fighting-type encounter for that area?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Female Ralts can't evolve into Gallade.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Female Ralts can't evolve into Gallade.


No, they can't. But it's also a true statement to say: "Gallade is a part of the Ralts evolution line". 

Which truth is more important? 
1. Gallade is a Ralts evolution
2. Only male Ralts can ultimately become Gallade. 

I only care because, if the answer is _"No. Female Ralts' don't count."_, then you get to grind freely for a male Ralts early in ORAS. 

Ralts is the only Pokemon on Route 102 that evolves into a fighting type. I guess that's not really different than any other route with only a single Pokemon of a given type. Just kinda feels weird being able to re-roll for the same Pokemon, especially when Monolocke already gives you more leeway in your Pokemon hunting with the whole "first of a type" vs "first".  

I'm too tired to check, but I'm pretty sure the more commonly advanced rules would set the precedent as _"no, female Ralts don't count"_. I remember a specific ruling about a Pokemon only being allowed if an evolution with the correct typing is available in the version you are playing. You can't use Eevee in your Ruby mono Grass-type run, because Eevee can't evolve into Lefeon in that game. So, a Pokemon only counts if it, the individual mon, can reach the proper evolution. Not just if its evo-tree leads there.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

If you're looking for a fighting type playthrough for your sadistic self-gimping, then the second is more important.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh wait, are you playing regular R/S/E?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Feb 10, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> *Hypothetical:* You are playing Fighting-type Monolocke and you just ran into a female Ralts; first encounter of a new area.
> 
> Is it valid to catch the Ralts?  Does this count as your Fighting-type encounter for that area?


No because she won't become a fighting type later. Keep looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Told ya

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

So what are you playing?

OG R/S/E?

So that's Blaziken, Hariyama, Machamp and Medicham...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So what are you playing?
> 
> OG R/S/E?
> 
> So that's Blaziken, Hariyama, Machamp and Medicham...


No. I just used that as an example. I'm playing ORAS.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> No. I just used that as an example. I'm playing ORAS.


Then get a Male Ralts.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Then get a Male Ralts.


I don't think you are tracking the purpose of my question.

I wasn't asking if I could use a female Ralts in place of a male Ralts. I just wanted to know if running into a female Ralts counted as my Fighting-type encounter on that route.  Hence the second way I phrased my initial question.

Edit: Ok. I did ask if I could use a female Ralts. But it wasn't the only thing I asked. 



Edward Nygma said:


> Is it valid to catch the Ralts? *Does this count as your Fighting-type encounter for that area?*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

Can a female Ralts evolve into Gallade?

Yes or no


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 10, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Can a female Ralts evolve into Gallade?
> 
> Yes or no




Trick question; all Ralts' evolve into Kirlia. 

 


No. I get it. I am satisfied with the consensus that you can keep looking for Ralts until you find a male. Like I said, rerolling a single mon on one route just felt weird.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 10, 2022)

*THEN GET A MALE RALTS YOU MASO-MOFO

*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 11, 2022)

My PC Is a fairly high-end potato, so emulator music can get real choppy at times. Fortunately I will never be without crystal clear battle music ever again.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 11, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Would you rather play Punchies, Footsies, or _S P E E N_?



Idk  

I've decided on Espeon though. Now I need to wait for ages until they evolve  



Garcher said:


> True. The old system just made the game more grindy and incited a lot of people to only use their overleveled starter.



Idk, man. Gen II IMO is the only generation where grinding is A) a pain and B) arguably necessary. The other generations are a lot more lenient, and Gen V - one of the tougher gens - gives you a Lucky Egg IIRC.



Edward Nygma said:


> Just when I thought they couldn't stoop any lower, I find out that Aron isn't on the first floor of Granite Cave in ORAS.
> 
> Go ahead and take the fucking marshmallows out of my Lucky Charms while you're at it, Game Freak. You fucking monsters.



Yeah, I was surprised by it too (and a little annoyed). Why did they make that switch?

Btw, how did a Carvanha kill your Swampert? That honestly sounds a bit ridiculous haha.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 11, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, I was surprised by it too (and a little annoyed). Why did they make that switch?


Looking it over, it legit might be an honest mistake.

I think they just missed that Steven's room is the only one on the first floor with Aron. So, when they made that room a no-combat zone, we lost Aron as a consequence of that one change.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Btw, how did a Carvanha kill your Swampert? That honestly sounds a bit ridiculous haha.


Oh, I derped. It was a Marshtomp, not a Swampert.

My dumbass wouldn't quit using Tackle, and I got shredded by Rough Skin.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 11, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Looking it over, it legit might be an honest mistake.
> 
> I think they just missed that Steven's room is the only one on the first floor with Aron. So, when they made that room a no-combat zone, we lost Aron as a consequence of that one change.
> 
> ...





When are you gonna stop with these siper-tough Nuzlockes? 



DanzoWasRight said:


> Everytime I want to restart a Pokémon game, I abandon because I am too lazy to train my Pokemon team.
> 
> This is why, contrary to many fans, I am an huge fan of the new Exp.Share that appeared since the 6G.



I think the new Exp. Share was a great development, though Game Freak should've made it something you can switch on or off.



DanzoWasRight said:


> The old Exp.Share was totally useless, you could barely train a Pokemon with it, unless it is level 1 and you bring him in your team in the Pokémon league



Not really, it seemed to work pretty well IMO. A great way to train Pokémon without involving them in fights where they'd die. This was how I trained my Bayleef into a Meganium instead of risking Team Rocket killing me with poison. It definitely helps in a Nuzlocke.



DanzoWasRight said:


> The level-up  is the worst thing to me in Pokémon, it's alienating, especially when you catch a new Pokemon during your travel, but its level is too low so you must train him hard to catch up.
> 
> The worst Pokemon version for training is Emerald. When you have your eight badges, the only place in which you can train your Pokemon is the Victory Road, but there, the Pokemon levels are too low, so when your Pokemon are levelled more than 45 it's difficult to level-up.



GSC would like a word with you.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 11, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> When are you gonna stop with these siper-tough Nuzlockes?


As soon as someone goes back in time and erases the first 25 years of my life. Thus making the baseline games somewhat engaging again.

Also, I just did a standard Nuzlocke in BDSP; made it all the way to the E4. See?



Edward Nygma said:


> I made it to the Elite 4 in a non-mono hardcore nuzlocke. But then I accidentally clicked on the dude at the entrance to the League instead of Nurse Joy (ADHD + weed = spaz^2).
> 
> This triggered the rival battle while my lead pokemon (and top 3 MVP) was in the red. And while 1/3 of Pokemon were benchwarmers that I was leveling. So, naturally, I got fucking unmade.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 11, 2022)

I find it kind of annoying that people keep talking about BDSP EXP Share like it's a new function. 

It's not new, it's a comeback. Just returning to Gen 1 roots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I find it kind of annoying that people keep talking about BDSP EXP Share like it's a new function.
> 
> It's not new, it's a comeback. Just returning to Gen 1 roots.


That's a fair point.


But you can't _turn it off _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's a fair point.
> 
> 
> But you can't _turn it off _


Yeah. There's no defense for taking away gameplay customization, in any game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yeah. There's no defense for taking away gameplay customization, in any game.



Yep. Game Freak is, pardon if I say so, _stupid_ to even consider this lmao. Like, why even?

They also need to get to work on creating easy and difficult modes for their games. They did it with B2W2 and even then made those modes not only version exclusive but also forced you to complete the main story to get them lol. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yep. Game Freak is, pardon if I say so, _stupid_ to even consider this lmao. Like, why even?


Yeah, player choice is almost always a good thing in game design. Some exceptions for hardcore narrative experiences, but still, for the most part. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> They also need to get to work on creating easy and difficult modes for their games. They did it with B2W2 and even then made those modes not only version exclusive but also forced you to complete the main story to get them lol.


I, honest to God, have no idea how you can make base Pokemon any easier (though, I'd have said the same thing before always-on EXP Share, so my imagination is clearly lacking). It's a half step up from tic-tack-toe as-is. There's literally no fail state in Pokemon. How much easier does it get?

The only difficulty increase I need is an AI that is smart enough to do up their fly without castrating themselves half the time. 



For the record, your edit was swift, but not swift enough. I saw your half post.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> For the record, your edit was swift, but not swift enough. I saw your half post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yep. Game Freak is, pardon if I say so, _stupid_ to even consider this lmao. Like, why even?
> 
> They also need to get to work on creating easy and difficult modes for their games. They did it with B2W2 and even then made those modes not only version exclusive but also forced you to complete the main story to get them lol. It's ridiculous.


Scaling difficulty should've been in the games since XY, at least to some degree. If they fine tuned it over the 3DS games we'd be in a good place now, but nooooooooo they can't do that can they?

I'll give them credit for making SM and USUM a bit harder than some Pokemon games, but that doesn't mean they weren't still easy in the end. XY, Let's Go, and SwSh are insultingly easy on the other hand. ORAS fell somewhere between but it was easy overall and you even got shit like a legendary handed to you mid-late game.

That being said I do like the modern EXP share but there's no reason it should've been locked on after the Alola games.

I'll go one step further and mention candies. They're actually extremely useful but you can cheese them out so easily in SwSh that they make the difficulty drop even further. Arceus balanced them a bit better. I wouldn't mind eventual easy access to them don't get me wrong, to fill out the Pokedex or leveling to 100 in the post-game, but yeah.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)

So I have 7 badges now and lost only one team member (Heracles the Graveler) so far. I stupidly decided to keep Graveler in against a Hitmonee, trusting bulk and a level advantage would compensate for type weakness. I faced the Hitmon in the Cianwood Gym. Wish I was a little less overconfident...on the other hand, Medea the Starmie and Archer the Meganium have been AMAZING, Medea in particular is fast, fairly tanky, and strong. Saber the Fearow is kinda underwhelming but okay, Gilgamesh Eevee has yet to evolve into Espeon unfortunately, and Archer is really bulky with Leech Seed and a decent team player with Reflect thrown in while also doing reasonable damage with Body Slam and Razor Leaf. Archer and Medea beat Chuck and Jasmine in spite of a level disadvantage, and IIRC Archer had not even fully evolved by that point! 

All teammates are in the early L30s. Kinda weird given I am 7/8 badges in, but that's the dumb GSC level curve for you


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So I have 7 badges now and lost only one team member (Heracles the Graveler) so far. I stupidly decided to keep Graveler in against a Hitmonee, trusting bulk and a level advantage would compensate for type weakness. I faced the Hitmon in the Cianwood Gym. Wish I was a little less overconfident...on the other hand, Medea the Starmie and Archer the Meganium have been AMAZING, Medea in particular is fast, fairly tanky, and strong. Saber the Fearow is kinda underwhelming but okay, Gilgamesh Eevee has yet to evolve into Espeon unfortunately, and Archer is really bulky with Leech Seed and a decent team player with Reflect thrown in while also doing reasonable damage with Body Slam and Razor Leaf. Archer and Medea beat Chuck and Jasmine in spite of a level disadvantage, and IIRC Archer had not even fully evolved by that point!
> 
> All teammates are in the early L30s. Kinda weird given I am 7/8 badges in, but that's the dumb GSC level curve for you


@Edward Nygma 

Do a _smart_ Nuzlocke like this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Sure, Wally. The first wild pokemon encounter of your likely to be short, miserable, little life can totally be a male Ralts. Why wouldn't it be? It's not like Ralts' encounter rate on that route is only 4%. It's not like I spent 20 min finding a single female Ralts. Nat 20 rolling little shit. 

Seriously, I ran into a Sirskit (1%) before I saw a Ralts. Something that has remained true across about half-a-dozen recent Monolocke attempts. I even hunted Sirskit for a couple of Water-type runs (didn't realize the boring little shit turns into a basic-ass Bug/Flying). This game is clearly taking the piss. 

I'm starting to feel like all this potential wild Pokemon EXP is going to waste because I have to make sure not to over-level Torchick. Guess I'll go scoop up a Shroomish and come back. I'm going to need it to clear the first gym anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma used Whine Like a Bitch
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!

As soon as I stepped foot back onto route 102 a male Ralts popped up on my DexNav. 
 

That said, I may have made a Faustian trade for this luck. Shroomish's nature is a pretty serious bummer. 

Never mind. My emulator crashed and I am bad at saving. I'm gonna go sulk now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2022)

This is what you get for back-sassing the game.

/Pat-pat


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

*Poke Service Announcement*: Natures are dumb.

That is all.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> *Poke Service Announcement*: Natures are dumb.
> 
> That is all.


Back-to-back negative attack natures in my fighting run. Fuck it. I'm out.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2022)

You ready to do something more sensible now?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You ready to do something more sensible now?


Nah. I took a breath and kept going on my mono-Fighting run. 

I was rewarded for my diligence with...a 3rd negative attack nature for Makuhita.

+Sp.D -Attack on Makuhita

+Speed -Attack on Ralts and Shroomish

Combusken is the only one not taking an L in attack. He just trades one defense stat for the other.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Nah. I took a breath and kept going on my mono-Fighting run.
> 
> I was rewarded for my diligence with...a 3rd negative attack nature for Makuhita.
> 
> ...


Just lost Ralts to my inability to comprehend time (ie: I forgot who went first the previous round). 

Guess I'll sulk for long enough to realize that I have literally nothing better to do. That I have nothing else on hand to escape the existential boredom and crushing isolation that is my life. At which point I will try this masochistic shit again. 

Think I'll do a Bug-type run. Or maybe Flying-type. I tried the latter once; got cucked when my Wurmple evolved into Cascoon. And also when I failed miserably to catch my first Tailow. Fortunately, I can avoid the former by just using DexNav to catch Silkoon directly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 12, 2022)

Guys, he's beyond help. 

I tried.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)

Start with easier Nuzlockes and then move to the harder ones once the former become too easy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 12, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Start with easier Nuzlockes and then move to the harder ones once the former become too easy.


I already did this. It took me exactly 3 attempts to reach the Elite 4 in a hardcore (non-mono) Nuzlocke. Sure, I called it a fail when I triggered that rival match early, but nobody else would have. I'd specifically walked into heal my Pokemon. I just clicked on the E4 dude for...reasons (copious amounts of weed). 

I am already beyond your basic Nuzlocke. These failures are to be expected. A lot of monotype runs rely on luck. I just didn't have much these last few tries. It's all good.

Flying should actually be a fairly easy run if I pay attention and don't make obvious fuck-ups. Tailow, Wurmple, Wingul, and even Surskit (if I'm desperate) are all available as soon as you can catch Pokemon. And Nincada shows up before you have to battle the first gym as well. 

I don't do freebie encounters for when you don't have Pokeballs at the start (first per route means first per route), but that burns one or two routes at worst. And only if I hit a flying Pokemon. So, I should still be able to show up at the first gym with at least 4 Pokemon.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 12, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I already did this. It took me exactly 3 attempts to reach the Elite 4 in a hardcore (non-mono) Nuzlocke. Sure, I called it a fail when I triggered that rival match early, but nobody else would have. I'd specifically walked into heal my Pokemon. I just clicked on the E4 dude for...reasons (copious amounts of weed).
> 
> I am already beyond your basic Nuzlocke. These failures are to be expected. A lot of monotype runs rely on luck. I just didn't have much these last few tries. It's all good.
> 
> ...



Tbh Flying sounds brutal lol. Roxanne gonna rock you.

Btw, what do you think of my Nuzlocke Pokemon nicknames? 

Eevee (hopefully Espeon) -> Gilgamesh
Starmie -> Medea
Meganium -> Archer
Fearow -> Saber
Graveler (dead) -> Heracles

I may add a Medusa or Cu to my team, not sure though


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Btw, what do you think of my Nuzlocke Pokemon nicknames?
> 
> Eevee (hopefully Espeon) -> Gilgamesh
> Starmie -> Medea
> ...


Archer and Saber feel like cop-outs when you dropped true names on the others. 7.5/10. Also, Taiga before any other names. She's technically a servant (kind of), for a little bit. Bonus: she canonically has an EX Luck stat, even as a human. She's also got mad "big sister" vibes, and I dig it.  
_*I know moon speak for big sister, it can just be romanized in like 4 different ways and they all look weird._ 

I'm gonna level with you, I have like no time for this nickname gimmick. I tried. But it's dumb. I don't have the forethought to plan a theme, and I can't just throw names from a show onto a mon. It has to make some kind of sense. 

I've had a couple that I've been proud of: Yggdrashell = Torterra, Psytama = Gallade, Ass Brain = Girafarig. That last one made me laugh when I woke up the next day having forgotten about it. 

If inspiration doesn't strike, I just don't bother anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Archer and Saber feel like cop-outs when you dropped true names on the others. 7.5/10



Eh, I felt it made sense lol. Both kinda keep their identities secret for a while, and both seem better than EMIYA and Artoria lol.

Thanks for the rating though  

Btw, I named my character Rin (I chose a girl) and named my rival Shinji. 



Edward Nygma said:


> Also, Taiga before any other names. She's technically a servant (kind of), for a little bit. Bonus: she canonically has an EX Luck stat, even as a human. She's also got mad "big sister" vibes, and I dig it.
> _*I know moon speak for big sister, it can just be romanized in like 4 different ways and they all look weird._



Really?  




Edward Nygma said:


> I'm gonna level with you, I have like no time for this nickname gimmick. I tried. But it's dumb. I don't have the forethought to plan a theme, and I can't just throw names from a show onto a mon. It has to make some kind of sense



Not really lol. Sticking to a specific anime, comic, or literary product can give you quite a bit of inspiration.

At times I even named my Pokemon after NBD members  



Edward Nygma said:


> I've had a couple that I've been proud of: Yggdrashell = Torterra, Psytama = Gallade, Ass Brain = Girafarig. That last one made me laugh when I woke up the next day having forgotten about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Really?


Yes on every claim I made. 

Yes, she does become a servant in FGO (a similar type to Mash).
Yes, she does canonically have luck equal to a servant's EX rank. Even as an ordinary human. 
Yes, I absolutely simp her and her big sis vibes.  



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not really lol. Sticking to a specific anime, comic, or literary product can give you quite a bit of inspiration.
> 
> At times I even named my Pokemon after NBD members


I just can't do that. I can't just slap a name on something. And I am a creativity black hole, so I run out of fitting names pretty quick.




Aegon Targaryen said:


> Btw, I named my character Rin (I chose a girl) and named my rival Shinji.


See? Creativity black hole. I either use Nygma or Theo (a name my mother considered IRL before choosing my actual name). 

I just pick a name from the list for my rival. 
.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2022)

Look, guys.

As far as naming conventions go:

Krunst and Schmibble

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Breh. X and Y are Monolocke *NIGHTMARES.*

All the Pokemon on the first couple of routes are *so* low level. I don't know that any of them can defend themselves long enough to reach a safe level. Meaning your Monolocke options are limited to the starting types: Fire, Psychic, Water, Dark, Grass, Fighting.  

I've gone in looking for Flying types twice. Both times, my first hit was Scatterbug lv 2. The only things a level 2 Scatterbug can defeat on that route are other Scatterbugs, and even that is a coin flip. At such a low level, even other lv 2s will keep you from running.

Both attempts saw me get a single KO on another Scatterbug (enough EXP for a half a level) only to get trapped by a level 2-3 Zigzagoon or Fletchling for a Game Over. 

Now I have to decide if I want to keep rolling the dice on these low-level battles; see if I can't get a mon up over level 5. There are plenty of Flying-types early in X/Y, and the first gym is Bug-type. This should be a slamdunk if I can get past the first couple of routes.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

At least someone found something good in X and Y

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

@Edward Nygma I had a crazy idea. What if we were to participate in a Nuzlocke competition, you and I? Whoever has the most Pokemon remaining or gets further (measured in terms of badges and E4+Champion members) wins


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma I had a crazy idea. What if we were to participate in a Nuzlocke competition, you and I? Whoever has the most Pokemon remaining or gets further (measured in terms of badges and E4+Champion members) wins


I'm down. 

But it should be the least number dead, not the total number caught, in terms of counting Pokemon. There shouldn't be a penalty for clearing the game with fewer mons. It should be the percentage you keep alive. 

What version are you thinking? 

I'm guessing you won't want any hardcore rules like item-bans or anything, yeah?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm down.
> 
> But it should be the least number dead, not the total number caught, in terms of counting Pokemon. There shouldn't be a penalty for clearing the game with fewer mons. It should be the percentage you keep alive.
> 
> ...





Now that I think about it, that is a much better idea. I like it.

Still have to complete (or lose) my Crystal Nuzlocke, but Crystal, AS, and UM are all fine with me.

Item bans are fine IMO, but no grinding bans

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2022)

Misc. Rule: 

You must use at least one Novelty Pokemon in your team.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Novelty Pokemon


 The fuck is a Novelty Pokemon?

A gimmick like Smeargal or Shedinja?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2022)

Or things like Farfetch'd, Delibird, Wobbuffet, Dunsparce...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2022)

Spinda, Kecleon...

_Chatot._


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't hate the idea...But I'm not really down with a rule that directly contradicts the core Nuzlocke rule: "Frist Pokemon per route".

There's nowhere that has only gimmick Pokemon. So you'd have to reroll multiple times.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Still have to complete (or lose) my Crystal Nuzlocke, but Crystal, AS, and UM are all fine with me.


I'm too pampered to go back to GBA titles like Crystal. UM is booty. So, I guess that leaves AS.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Item bans are fine IMO, but no grinding bans


I'll take whatever advantage you want to give me. 

Do you have a full 18+ hours a day to grind your mons up to level 30 before you even reach the 2nd gym? I do. I probably won't do that (cause weed and a general lack of drive). But I could. 

Maybe consider some non-Gym benchmarks. Or don't. I'm game either way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm too pampered to go back to GBA titles like Crystal. UM is booty. So, I guess that leaves AS



Wdym, pampered?  

I can do Crystal.



Edward Nygma said:


> I'll take whatever advantage you want to give me



And if we do have a tie, we battle each other  



Edward Nygma said:


> Do you have a full 18+ hours a day to grind your mons up to level 30 before you even reach the 2nd gym? I do. I probably won't do that (cause weed and a general lack of drive). But I could.



Nope lol. If only  

But you do you  



Edward Nygma said:


> Maybe consider some non-Gym benchmarks. Or don't. I'm game either way.



Sure, let's consider the defeat of the enemy team for the main story (so no Rainbow Rocket or Delta Episode shenanigans).


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Wdym, pampered?
> 
> I can do Crystal.


Newer games have a lot of ease-of-life changes that I'm not going back on. 

I'm not playing in a gen that splits Special Attack and Attack by type. Gross. 

I'm not playing in a gen before they learned to turn the fucking low HP noise off. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> But you do you


Nobody else gonna do me. 

 
#SelfBurn



Aegon Targaryen said:


> And if we do have a tie, we battle each other


Probably have to use one of those browser-based battle emulators. 

I've never been able to get GBA/DS emulators online. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sure, let's consider the defeat of the enemy team for the main story


I'm not sure I'm following. 

You mean like using the Archie encounters in place of the gym leaders?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2022)

Yknow, for a guy that likes torturing themselves with gimpy Nuzlockes, you sure are picky.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Newer games have a lot of ease-of-life changes that I'm not going back on.
> 
> I'm not playing in a gen that splits Special Attack and Attack by type. Gross.
> 
> I'm not playing in a gen before they learned to turn the fucking low HP noise off



Fair, AS for me then.



Edward Nygma said:


> Probably have to use one of those browser-based battle emulators.
> 
> I've never been able to get GBA/DS emulators online



Okay  



Edward Nygma said:


> I'm not sure I'm following.
> 
> You mean like using the Archie encounters in place of the gym leaders?



Nah, we count both.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nah, we count both.


Oh. You were talking about adding another scoring metric to our competition? That's fine with me. 

I thought you were suggesting a replacement for the standard gym leader level caps. 


Purposed Rules of Engagement (first draft)

*Core Nuzlocke*
Catch only the first Pokemon in each area 
Whiteout = Game Over 

*Nuzlocke Mods*
No in-battle items
Nicknames optional 


Things to decide: yes or no to...

Held items 
Field items (escape rope, repel, etc).
EXP share
Do you get to redo routes from before the game gives you Pokeballs? 

(Should probably go without saying, but for completeness' sake: evo items and TMs aren't up for debate. They stay.)


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 14, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Oh. You were talking about adding another scoring metric to our competition? That's fine with me.
> 
> I thought you were suggesting a replacement for the standard gym leader level caps.
> 
> ...



Agreed, but let's throw in *Maru Clause* (including pre-evos and evos) and* HM User Clause*.



Edward Nygma said:


> *Nuzlocke Mods*
> No in-battle items







Edward Nygma said:


> Nicknames optional







Edward Nygma said:


> Things to decide: yes or no to...
> 
> Held items







Edward Nygma said:


> Field items (escape rope, repel, etc).







Edward Nygma said:


> EXP share







Edward Nygma said:


> Do you get to redo routes from before the game gives you Pokeballs?







Edward Nygma said:


> (Should probably go without saying, but for completeness' sake: evo items and TMs aren't up for debate. They stay.)


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 14, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> *Maru Clause*






Aegon Targaryen said:


> * HM User Clause*.


Works for me. Is this wording good?



> -If you have no Pokemon that can use an HM needed to progress, you may catch another Pokemon for that move, but that Pokemon can only be used for that HM, and nothing else.




Beyond that I have two more suggestions: 
1) Shiny clause (I will commit unlife if I have to walk away from a shiny)
2) Set mode (my grandma can beat pokemon in shift, and that old bitty is dead) 


Proposed Rules of Engagement (2nd draft)

*Core Nuzlocke*

 Catch only the first Pokemon in each area
 Whiteout = Game Over

*Nuzlocke Mods*

 No in-battle items (all other items permitted)
 Nicknames required
 HM Clause 
 No EXP Share
 Nuzlocke encounter rules do not apply until the player is given Pokeballs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 14, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


>



I meant Dupe Clause.



Edward Nygma said:


> Works for me. Is this wording good?



I like it.



Edward Nygma said:


> Beyond that I have two more suggestions:
> 1) Shiny clause (I will commit unlife if I have to walk away from a shiny)



Don't say that. Also, absolutely!



Edward Nygma said:


> 2) Set mode



Sure  



Edward Nygma said:


> Proposed Rules of Engagement (2nd draft)
> 
> *Core Nuzlocke*
> 
> ...



Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 14, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I meant Dupe Clause.


Ehhhh...normally I'd argue, but you've been extremely agreeable. So, alright.


Proposed Rules of Engagement (Final? Draft)

*Core Nuzlocke*

Catch only the first Pokemon in each area
White Out = Game Over

*Nuzlocke Mods*

No in-battle items (all other items permitted)
Nicknames required
Nuzlocke encounter rules do not apply until the player is given Pokeballs
No EXP Share
Set Mode
HM Clause
Dupe Clause
Shiny Clause

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 15, 2022)

Ok. Final..._final_ thing. I _think_.

Scoring Rubric
+1 Point per badge (max 8)
+1 Point per Archie battle won (max 2)
+1 Point per E4 win (max 4)
+2 Points for Championship Win (max 2)

-2 Points per lost Pokemon (this is the only way to lose points, hence the 2 points.)

*Maximum Possible Score:* 16 Points


I'm sure this lost Pokemon rule definitely won't come back to bite me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 15, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

I forgot to tag you in my last post.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 15, 2022)

Just defeated the Elite Four in Crystal  

Unfortunately, my Espeon (Gilgamesh) and Weedle (Grima) died in the process, but not without beating Will and heavily weakening Koga  

Medea, Archer, and Saber all did amazing, however, and survive to fight on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry for the double post, but here are my observations.

The Johto E4 is actually pretty brutal in Nuzlocke runs, and one thing that REALLY hurt this time around is that I was low on money. I could barely afford more than 4 Full Restores, so I had to make some sacrifices. A lot of that money went into boosting the happiness of Gilgamesh (quite fittingly), yet Gilgamesh really lacked in bulk and got nuked by a Muk Sludge omb. Psybeam and Bite also lacked killing power in spite of all the Calciums (a lot) I fed him. A* massive* waste of money and experience, IMO - _Umbreon _may have been a better evolution, albeit the Gilgamesh name makes no sense for a creature of darkness. At least Umbreon is a tank and my other teammates (Medea especially) had plenty of power.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2022)

Lame but it was expected

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lame but it was expected


It’s likely because the Wii U and 3DS shops are closing


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 18, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Just put down the 3rd gym. Current VIPs are Bawki (Combusken), Spike (Swellow), and Hibiki (Lombre). Nincada (have to go name it) hit level 20 during the most recent gym battle. Ninjask is a fucking killer; I expect great things. So far I've lost a single Pokemon, Grass Lee (Shroomish). That should put my current score at exactly 1 point. 

Of course, I made sure to leave a slot open for Shedinja. Novelty pokemon acquired, @Yami Munesanzun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 18, 2022)

If it dies, you'll need to get another one, yknow.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Just put down the 3rd gym. Current VIPs are Bawki (Combusken), Spike (Swellow), and Hibiki (Lombre). Nincada (have to go name it) hit level 20 during the most recent gym battle. Ninjask is a fucking killer; I expect great things. So far I've lost a single Pokemon, Grass Lee (Shroomish). That should put my current score at exactly 1 point.
> 
> Of course, I made sure to leave a slot open for Shedinja. Novelty pokemon acquired, @Yami Munesanzun



Wait, you already started? 

Dang, I haven't started yet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Just put down the 3rd gym. Current VIPs are Bawki (Combusken), Spike (Swellow), and Hibiki (Lombre). Nincada (have to go name it) hit level 20 during the most recent gym battle. Ninjask is a fucking killer; I expect great things. So far I've lost a single Pokemon, Grass Lee (Shroomish). That should put my current score at exactly 1 point.
> 
> Of course, I made sure to leave a slot open for Shedinja. Novelty pokemon acquired, @Yami Munesanzun



Also, congrats! 

Be careful of Archie, though - dude is a legitimate *monster* in Nuzlockes.

You know what, you go on playing. We'll tally the scores when we are both done

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 18, 2022)

The Arena Trap ability can go straight to hell. 

Just lost a level 17 Magicarp to a 19 Trapinch for no reason.

Feels bad, man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> The Arena Trap ability can go straight to hell.
> 
> Just lost a level 17 Magicarp to a 19 Trapinch for no reason.
> 
> Feels bad, man.



Dang, that sucks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 18, 2022)

Speaking of Trapinch. I had my only shot at getting one cucked before I even got the goggles that let you go into the desert. A Geodude popped up via Rock Smash on that same route right after I left Mauville. Taking lame L after lame L here.


----------



## Yamato (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Garcher (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2022)

@Edward Nygma

You get gimped out yet?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 20, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> @Edward Nygma
> 
> You get gimped out yet?


Just cleared the 5th gym. Lost a good Numel in one of the lead-up battles though.

Respect the mighty X-Attack:


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 20, 2022)

Welp. @Aegon Targaryen, it looks like you'll be able to win this one, more or less, just by clearing the game 6th gym.



I'm only still in the game because the enemy AI eats lead paint for breakfast. Xatu kept spamming Wish and Confuse Ray instead of just OHKOing everyone with Air Cutter. Bawki only has that 5 HP because Xatu opted to make his last attack Omonious Wind.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 20, 2022)

Why are software designers braindead?

I diagnosed the whole field with brain death years ago when I noticed they decided, seemingly all at once, that it was a good idea to put SEND and BACKSPACE side-by-side on every digital keypad. Inputs with diametrically opposed functions -- one sends the drunk text to your ex, the other deletes it -- and they are less than centimeters apart. Braindead.

8+ hours of gameplay recording, just, like, not recorded. Why? Because the drive I was saving it onto ran out of space. And, because all software developers are braindead, there was never any kind of alert to this effect.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 20, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Why are software designers braindead?
> 
> I diagnosed the who field with brain death years ago when I noticed they decided, seemingly all at once, that it was a good idea to put SEND and BACKSPACE side-by-side on every digital keypad. Inputs with diametrically opposed functions -- one sends the drunk text to your ex, the other deletes it -- and they are less than centimeters apart. Braindead.
> 
> 8+ hours of gameplay recording, just, like, not recorded. Why? Because the drive I was saving it onto ran out of space. And, because all software developers are braindead, there was never any kind of alert to this effect.


Anyway...not that I can show it now, but I spent last and this morning rebuilding a team.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2022)

Are they going to announce more DLC for Sword and Shield?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2022)

Lost my previous Crystal Nuzlocke at the hands of Red  

Yes, I got to Red, with no other casualties (at the time) and even a Snorlax in my team (whose nickname I sadly forgot). His Pikachu fell easily, his Venusaur was harder, and his Blastoise...yeah, that's where the trouble began. I defeated him and Charizard right after, but had to sacrifice my Snorlax and Saber in the process. Medea and Archer simply failed to handle Espeon and fell there.

Tried so hard and got so far, yet in the end, it didn't even matter

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 22, 2022)

The unrivaled power of PowerPoint + Google Image stock art


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2022)

To this day I still do not understand this fucking Nuzlocke y'all are talking about and why you’re so damn obsessed about it.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> To this day I still do not understand this fucking Nuzlocke y'all are talking about and why you’re so damn obsessed about it.


First catchies per route only.

Can only switch out pokemon if one "dies" (faints = death, you dont have to release it, but you cant use it further)

There are more cock block rules, but...well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> First catchies per route only.
> 
> Can only switch out pokemon if one "dies" (faints = death, you dont have to release it, but you cant use it further)
> 
> There are more cock block rules, but...well.


I do not understand the fun in this and what you get out of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I do not understand the fun in this and what you get out of it



The thrill of the challenge and victory


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> The thrill of the challenge and victory


Or in @Edward Nygma 's case, unyielding masochism.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> To this day I still do not understand this fucking Nuzlocke y'all are talking about and why you’re so damn obsessed about it.


some people have too much free time

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> some people have too much free time



Not at all, it's pretty much the only real respite I get from work and studies these days. Though given your comments on this section and others, should you really be talking?  

Also, I go days without playing anyway.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2022)

Ladies, let's keep it civil and simp over Gardevoir and Tsareena, as per usual.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not at all, it's pretty much the only real respite I get from work and studies these days. Though given your comments on this section and others, should you really be talking?
> 
> Also, I go days without playing anyway.


have you been stalking me

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> have you been stalking me



Not my style, bruv  

Just seen you in other sections, last and present


----------



## Garcher (Feb 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Not my style, bruv
> 
> Just seen you in other sections, last and present


 posting on NF is a far better pastime than nuzlockes though

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 22, 2022)

Garcher said:


> posting on NF is a far better pastime than nuzlockes though



Don't knock it till you try it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 22, 2022)

@Edward Nygma 

Challenge @Garcher to one of your Gimp Nuzlocke runs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2022)

Live in an hour


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2022)

Can they just make a full on spin-off again instead of these shorts on YouTube? They’ve shown to be fully capable of making good Pokémon anime but insist on keeping the garbage we have on air.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 28, 2022)

I finally beat my Crystal Nuzlocke 

My main teammates:

Archer (Leech Seed Meganium, survived)
Heracles (Graveler, died)
Medea (Starmie, died)
Cu (Umbreon, survived)
Jeanne (Lanturn, survived)
Iskandar (Tyranitar, survived)

Archer was just really good and reliable all throughout. Leech Seed plus Screens and prodigious bulk and decent enough Attack made him a force to be met. Took down Red's Pikachu and helped PP stall Venusaur to the point of Struggling.

Heracles was sooo good as Graveler, he rolled over (literally and figuratively) multiple tough opponents and fodder trainers. His rock-hard hide and might were to behold. Sadly, I screwed up and got him killed by Lance's Outrage.

Medea was really good too as Starmie, for quite a while they were my hardest hitter with good speed and bulk to complement their power. Unfortunately, I got them killed against Lance's Thunder Dragonite after Icy Wind just fell short of a kill. Lance can be a monster.

Cu the Umbreon was Eevee for a really long time in Johto, but still did a decent job against bosses (okay, just Pryce) and NPCs. As Umbreon, they didn't see much action but were really clutch and saved the day against Lance, Red, and Blue. They also rolled Sabrina over.

Jeanne the Lanturn was picked up as a Chinchou in Kanto to replace Medea. They evolved a level after and with their bulk, awesome STAB combination, and decent enough power, were consistently useful and basically were a huge help against Red's Blastoise and Espeon both, both of which are fearsome.

Iskandar the Tyranitar was picked up as a Larvitar in the Game Corner and evolved into Pupitar just one level later. Although it took like 5-6 hours of training, they saw a lot of use against Kanto Gym Leaders even before evolving. They evolved into Tyranitar at last and were super useful against Red with their massive bulk, resistance to Fire and Normal, and great movepool. He destroyed Charizard and Red's annoyingly tanky Snorlax.

@Edward Nygma Sorry for the delay, but if you're still playing, I can too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 28, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ladies, let's keep it civil and simp over Gardevoir and Tsareena, as per usual.



That's bestiality though


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> That's bestiality though


I said "simping"

Also, Tsareena is a plant


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 28, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I said "simping"



So the bestiality version of that.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Also, Tsareena is a plant



You're a plant.


----------



## jesusus (Feb 28, 2022)

When is Drayano gonna finish Sacred Gold/Storm Silver v2?    

That + renegade platinum with following pokemon would be great. I would rather play those than gen 8, 9, 10, 11, 12


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 28, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> So the bestiality version of that.


Only if it's an animal.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> You're a plant.


Your face is a plant.

Faceplant.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 1, 2022)

"Face Plant"

Interesting. If I ever have a Tangrowth as the front liner, that'll be its nicknane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 1, 2022)

Just started my Alpha Sapphire Nuzlocke 

Just took Roxanne and the Team Aqua Grunt down. My active team currently (no deaths):

Mireille the Mudkip (L13)
Kojiro the Taillow (L12)
Kirika the Ralts (L12)

Edit: Kojiro died against May's Grovyle and so did a Poochyena I had called Perry  

Beat Brawly and Wattson though 

Current team:

Mireille the Marshtomp (L22)
Kirika the Kirlia (L21)
Saber the Pikachu (L22)


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 5, 2022)

@Edward Nygma Where you at, bro?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 5, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma Where you at, bro?


Exactly where I was last time, more or less. My mental health took a steep dive off a cliff shortly after our last chat. I haven't been playing anything for a week or more. 

I'm sure I'll get back to it soon enough.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 5, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Exactly where I was last time, more or less. My mental health took a steep dive off a cliff shortly after our last chat. I haven't been playing anything for a week or more.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get back to it soon enough.



Oh, shit, I'm sorry. I had no idea.

Don't worry about it at all, take your time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

@Edward Nygma Just so you know, I lost 

Lost my Pikachu to some asshole with a Gyarados, and then lost the rest of my team to Archie of Team Aqua at Mt. Chimney 

The win is yours   

Fun challenge though, I'd love to do it again when you're able

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## jesusus (Mar 7, 2022)

How do you lose Pikachu to gyarados who is 4x weak to electric?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

jesusus said:


> How do you lose Pikachu to gyarados who is 4x weak to electric?



My stupid ass decided to use a Thunder Wave + Electro Ball combo instead of going straight for Electro Ball or switching to another 'Mon. I didn't think EB could OHKO a Gyarados of similar level reliably so I wanted paralysis to increase EB's power, but I also wanted Pikachu to get the kill and the EXP.

Didn't think Thrash would be a OHKO.

I thought wrong.

Gyarados in other games was able to survive Thunderbolt from Pikachu (without Light Ball, like mine was at the time), and I didn't think EB would do much better without a massive level advantage. 

You probably know Gyarados is very tanky specially, whereas Pikachu's Special Attack is pants until they evolve or get a Light Ball. That's how the cookie crumbles, unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Edward Nygma Just so you know, I lost
> 
> Lost my Pikachu to some asshole with a Gyarados, and then lost the rest of my team to Archie of Team Aqua at Mt. Chimney
> 
> ...


Technically we never agreed that a failed run is a loss.

I have like 1/3 of a box full of dead mons that would put my score at like -20. If you failed this early on, it's likely impossible for you to have a lower score than me. 


But if you just want to measure it by progress alone, that works for me too.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Technically we never agreed that a failed run is a loss.
> 
> I have like 1/3 of a box full of dead mons that would put my score at like -20. If you failed this early on, it's likely impossible for you to have a lower score than me.
> 
> ...



Nah, I literally turned my game off after my main teammates were KOed lol. For me to continue, I'd have to reset from the last saved point, which was when my teammates were still alive...  

That would be kinda unfair.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

I'll take that Latias off your hands.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

Not seeing a Shedinja in your RIP pile...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Nah, I literally turned my game off after my main teammates were KOed lol. For me to continue, I'd have to reset from the last saved point, which was when my teammates were still alive...
> 
> That would be kinda unfair.


No. 

What I meant is that this would ultimately be your win. Your game ended with you having more points. 



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Not seeing a Shedinja in your RIP pile...


It hasn't died.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> It hasn't died.


Good, good. 

As the unofficial officiator, I grant you +20 points.

Reactions: Jackpot! 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> No.
> 
> What I meant is that this would ultimately be your win. Your game ended with you having more points.



Dang, you're right  

You know what? Let's call it a tie. You lost more Pokemon, but I didn't make it as far as you did; seems kinda unfair for me to win.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Ehhhh...normally I'd argue, but you've been extremely agreeable. So, alright.
> 
> 
> Proposed Rules of Engagement (Final? Draft)
> ...



@Aegon Targaryen I'm down for Round 2 if you're ready. Let's do Ultra Moon. Even though the intro to that game is 17 hours long. 
 

*Win/Lose Condition*

Most progress wins.
Fewest dead Pokemon breaks a tie.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen I'm down for Round 2 if you're ready. Let's do Ultra Moon. Even though the intro to that game is 17 hours long



Facts  

I am ready, but can we do Crystal instead though?  



Edward Nygma said:


> *Win/Lose Condition*
> 
> Most progress wins.
> Fewest dead Pokemon breaks a tie.



I like it  

However, I think we should undo the *Exp. Share* and* item use bans*. Be it Crystal* or* Ultra Moon.

For C, The Red fight is unwinnable without either insane grinding or heavy item use, and the Exp. Share is not really crazy in Crystal.

For UM, the game is legitimately difficult enough that Exp. Share is kinda warranted lmao and so is item use. 

The Smogon tier list actually says UM was built with Exp. Share use in mind.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Facts
> 
> I am ready, but can we do Crystal instead though?
> 
> ...


I'm down to allow items and EXP Share.

I am gonna insist on it being UM if you aren't super opposed. Just because I've never actually played any game beyond ORAS all the way through. I'm not even 100% sure I've finished ORAS before.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

I reserve the right to be the unofficial officiator and lease out bonus points as I see fit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm down to allow items and EXP Share.
> 
> I am gonna insist on it being UM if you aren't super opposed. Just because I've never actually played any game beyond ORAS all the way through. I'm not even 100% sure I've finished ORAS before.



Fine, you win 

UM it is 

But I'd like to add one more condition. We can *only* use Pokemon in-battle as long as they fit one of four Types. Those Types will be generated through successive spins of this Type Generator wheel: 

I got Psychic, Steel, Fairy, and Flying.

As long as a Pokemon has these types or evolves into one that does, it's fair game. Even if they have a second type that isn't one of these four, they are fair game. 

For instance, if your first encounter in a route is a Spearow, they can be used even though they're also part Normal-type. Alternatively, you can use Popplio as a starter even though they're not any one of those types as they evolve into a Fairy-type eventually (Brionne and Primarina). 

You cannot catch Pokemon of other types (btw, HMs don't exist in this game).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I got Psychic, Steel, Fairy, and Flying.


That's actually rather balanced.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 7, 2022)

I did the spin just for funsies

I got Rock, Dragon, Normal, and Fairy.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Also, I'd like to suggest two mercy rules.

One - *you can count different encounter tables in the same route separately*. USUM has multiple different encounter tables in different parts of the same route, and thus your first encounter for one area of the same route won't count for the other two areas - allowing you one encounter for each area.

Here's an example of what I mean. Route 1 if Alola alone has multiple different areas, each with their unique encounter able Pokemon in the wild.



*Two*, since you're new to this game, we should *waive the Ultra Necrozma fight completely *and not count any deaths in said fight at all. It's a nightmare if you don't know what you're up against. No, I'm not exaggerating. You need cheap prep just to beat it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> But I'd like to add one more condition. We can *only* use Pokemon in-battle as long as they fit one of four Types. Those Types will be generated through successive spins of this Type Generator wheel:
> 
> I got Psychic, Steel, Fairy, and Flying.
> 
> ...






Aegon Targaryen said:


> One - *you can count different encounter tables in the same route separately*. USUM has multiple different encounter tables in different parts of the same route, and thus your first encounter for one area of the same route won't count for the other two areas - allowing you one encounter for each area.
> 
> Here's an example of what I mean. Route 1 if Alola alone has multiple different areas, each with their unique encounter able Pokemon in the wild.




I'll never be able to keep track if I can't just look at what route they were caught on.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> *Two*, since you're new to this game, we should *waive the Ultra Necrozma fight completely *and not count any deaths in said fight at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


>



Done!  

Tell me your four types  



Edward Nygma said:


> I'll never be able to keep track if I can't just look at what route they were caught on



Let's just keep the rule anyway lol. You don't have to follow it if you don't want to  

Also, that site I shared would tell you what part of the route you're on anyway.



Edward Nygma said:


>



It's for your own good


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 8, 2022)

Nygma, you're not getting bonus points for strangling your scrotum here.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Tell me your four types


Oh. Four types each? Ok. 

OMFG. It's an actual app. Make me get up and find my phone... Dragon, Fire, Rock, Dark



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Let's just keep the rule anyway lol. You don't have to follow it if you don't want to


If you really wanna die on this hill, fine.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, that site I shared would tell you what part of the route you're on anyway.


That doesn't tell me which Pokemon I caught where when I need to know 3 days later. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> It's for your own good






Yami Munesanzun said:


> Nygma, you're not getting bonus points for strangling your scrotum here.


Blame Aegon for making a Veteran/Senior Trainer install a new-fangled app. I'm old, man. 

Also my phone is hella busted and janky


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> It's an actual app. Make me get up and find my phone... Dragon, Fire, Rock, Dark



All right  

Let's do it.



Edward Nygma said:


> If you really wanna die on this hill, fine



It had to be done  



Edward Nygma said:


> That doesn't tell me which Pokemon I caught where when I need to know 3 days later.



Eh, you can get that info from your Pokemon status screen, IIRC.


 



Edward Nygma said:


> Blame Aegon for making a Veteran/Senior Trainer install a new-fangled app. I'm old, man.
> 
> Also my phone is hella busted and janky



Did you need to get the app?  

My link took me there automatically.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Eh, you can get that info from your Pokemon status screen, IIRC.




Not if you catch more than one Pokemon on the same route. It only marks the route number, not the exact encounter table. That was my whole issue.

It's fine though. You can do encounter tables if you want.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Did you need to get the app?
> 
> My link took me there automatically.


Oh... yeah. I didn't notice the wheel was interactable on that page. I could have just spun it. RIP.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

@Edward Nygma At least consider separating the Trainer's School from the rest of Route 1. It's hard to mistake as a separate location lol.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> *if your first encounter* in a route is a Spearow, they can be used even though they're also part Normal-type.


Wait. 

Are we doing the Monolocke thing where you can keep looking for the right type on a given route? Or do you burn a route if your first encounter is the wrong type? 

I assumed we were doing the Monolocke thing. But this wording made me, like, 10% less confident in that assumption.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Wait.
> *
> Are we doing the Monolocke thing where you can keep looking for the right type on a given route? *



Yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Well...um...I lost.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Well...um...I lost.



The fuck? How?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> The fuck? How?


Captain Ilima too stronk.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Captain Ilima too stronk.



Yeah, that guy is a monster if you're not prepared lol. To be fair, he's not alone...

Do you want to try again or move to Crystal? I haven't even started yet, btw.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, that guy is a monster if you're not prepared lol. To be fair, he's not alone...
> 
> Do you want to try again or move to Crystal? I haven't even started yet, btw.


Let's go one more on this one. I wanna really dig my teeth into this gen.

I'll respin my types before bed really quick: Dragon, Electric, Flying, Normal

Feel free to keep or respin your types. Whatever you want.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Let's go one more on this one. I wanna really dig my teeth into this gen.
> 
> I'll respin my types before bed really quick: Dragon, Electric, Flying, Normal
> 
> Feel free to keep or respin your types. Whatever you want.



Okay  

I think I'll keep mine


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Okay
> 
> I think I'll keep mine


Hope you didn't bother going through UM's 8 month-long prelude. 

I lost again. 

Both of my Pokemon were weak to the teacher's Litten. I got steamrolled. 

I guess we can play Crystal now if you want. Or you can just take your unambiguous victory and call it a day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Hope you didn't bother going through UM's 8 month-long prelude.
> 
> I lost again.
> 
> ...



Yeah, let's play Crystal lol. Didn't start UM yet.

We can do a type spin again, if you'd prefer? Since there is no Fairy type in Crystal, if one of us gets Fairy we can simply roll again until we get a different type.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, let's play Crystal lol. Didn't start UM yet.
> 
> We can do a type spin again, if you'd prefer? Since there is no Fairy type in Crystal, if one of us gets Fairy we can simply roll again until we get a different type.


Sure, let's do spins.

Flying, Electric, Dragon, Ground

I had to respin so many times. Got Fairy twice and electric, like, 3 times before I got 4 unique types.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Poison, Grass, Normal, Dragon. 

Not the best choices (Normal is actually pretty fine in Crystal, but the other three are a little problematic), but let us see


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey, @Aegon Targaryen can I use the egg hatching Auto Hot Key script I just wrote? I've got it setup up to loop the up/down input indefinitely. 
 



Not quite a perfect loop. I'm not sure why he does that little extra step.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Hey, @Aegon Targaryen can I use the egg hatching Auto Hot Key script I just wrote? I've got it setup up to loop the up/down input indefinitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yep.


Nani!?

I was legit kidding.

I'm not gonna use a PC-only hack in a friendly competition.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Nani!?
> 
> I was legit kidding.
> 
> I'm not gonna use a PC-only hack in a friendly competition.



As long as it's not banned, it's legal

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> As long as it's not banned, it's legal

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> As long as it's not banned, it's legal


Turns out that this kind of _letter > spirit_ interpretation of the rules will be good for me. 

I just lost my first rival battle, but it didn't trigger a white-out.
_*it didn't trigger a blackout either, this isn't word games_



Edward Nygma said:


> Ehhhh...normally I'd argue, but you've been extremely agreeable. So, alright.
> 
> 
> Proposed Rules of Engagement (Final? Draft)
> ...



There is one other rule that I could run afoul of (one I forgot to write down):* KOd Pokemon must be boxed or released*.

I'm in an interesting position though. I can obtain an eligible pokemon without having to enter battle. I just have to hatch that egg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Turns out that this kind of _letter > spirit_ interpretation of the rules will be good for me.
> 
> I just lost my first rival battle, but it didn't trigger a white-out.
> _*it didn't trigger a blackout either, this isn't word games  _



Wait, how?  



Edward Nygma said:


> There is one other rule that I could run afoul of (one I forgot to write down):* KOd Pokemon must be boxed or released*.
> 
> I'm in an interesting position though. I can obtain an eligible pokemon without having to enter battle. I just have to hatch that egg.



Sure!  

What's your team like?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Wait, how?


By being the worse trainer, I guess. I had the advantage due to items, and we were at the same level. I hadn't leveled my starter because it wasn't an eligible type.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sure!
> 
> What's your team like?



Nevermind. I'm dumb.

I forgot that he doesn't actually give you the egg until after the first gym. Fuck.

My starter was the only Pokemon I had. That's Game Over for me again.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> By being the worse trainer, I guess. I had the advantage due to items, and we were at the same level. I hadn't leveled my starter because it wasn't an eligible type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. 

Let's just not count the rival encounter.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Let's just not count the rival encounter.


Fair enough.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

For future reference, let's just modify this rule

Nuzlocke encounter rules do not apply until the player is given Pokeballs
Delete one word and everything is kosher.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> For future reference, let's just modify this rule
> 
> Nuzlocke encounter rules do not apply until the player is given Pokeballs
> Delete one word and everything is kosher.



Agreed


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Bro, the fuck 

I just lost my entire team to that fucking piece of shit Hoothoot in Sprout Tower 

You win  

@Edward Nygma

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Bro, the fuck
> 
> I just lost my entire team to that fucking piece of shit Hoothoot in Sprout Tower
> 
> ...


That's hella funny. I just had all my progress undone. I bumped my keyboard and reset a hard save on the emulator. I was back to only having my starter. My team before the reset was Geodude (Geochick), Zubat (Babs), and Hoothoot (Hooters). 

I had the first badge and was getting reading to hatch the egg. 

Let's go another round. Let's try the type pool in AS. I'll do a spin before I go to bed real quick: Steel, Ice, Dragon, Fighting

Those are some fun types. Don't think I've missed Dragon-typing yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

Jesus, ya'll are getting gimped immediately.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> That's hella funny. I just had all my progress undone. I bumped my keyboard and reset a hard save on the emulator. I was back to only having my starter. My team before the reset was Geodude (Geochick), Zubat (Babs), and Hoothoot (Hooters).
> 
> I had the first badge and was getting reading to hatch the egg.
> 
> ...



AS is fine. Do you still want items off? That sounds a bit brutal, IMO.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Do you still want items off?


Yeah. Battle items and EXP share off.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> That sounds a bit brutal, IMO.


Don't make me post the Vegeta nipple clip, again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 9, 2022)

Rules as they stand: 

*Core Nuzlocke*

Catch only the first Pokemon in each area
White Out = Game Over
Fainted Pokemon must be released or boxed.
*Nuzlocke Mods*

No in-battle items (all other items permitted)
Nicknames required
Nuzlocke rules do not apply until the player is given Pokeballs
No EXP Share
Set Mode
HM Clause
Dupe Clause
Shiny Clause
*Win/Lose Condition*

Most progress wins.
Fewest dead Pokemon breaks a tie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Rules as they stand:
> 
> *Core Nuzlocke*
> 
> ...



Fine  

I got Flying, Electric, Ground, and Grass  

Not bad tbh


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fine
> 
> I got Flying, Electric, Ground, and Grass
> 
> Not bad tbh


Ice Ice baby


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ice Ice baby



Do you have AS? You could join us then. 

@Santoryu @JayK


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Do you have AS? You could join us then.
> 
> @Santoryu @JayK



What's AS?

I haven't played competitively since gen 4 btw lmao

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Santoryu said:


> What's AS?
> 
> I haven't played competitively since gen 4 btw lmao



Alpha Sapphire. 

Not competitive, a Nuzlocke (with a few special perks).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Do you have AS? You could join us then.
> 
> @Santoryu @JayK


I have OR, but since Pokemon Transfer ain't a thing anymore...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I have OR, but since Pokemon Transfer ain't a thing anymore...



OR is fine too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> OR is fine too


I mean like, data-wise, i'm not sure where I left off or if I have things I would rather not yeet into the void.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 9, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I mean like, data-wise, i'm not sure where I left off or if I have things I would rather not yeet into the void.



Ah, I see. Bummer


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

And I'd have to redownload it anyways

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 9, 2022)

We'll see.

It's not a no, it's a maybe.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 11, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

2 gyms down. Lost my first Pokemon, a really good Breloom (Kisara), to May's fucking Marshtomp of all things. I mistimed Bide because, apparently, I can't count to 3. A *heavy* loss right before the electric gym. 

I went back to Dewfard as soon as I got my bike, hoping to snag an Aron or Mawhile on the second floor. I just had to dodge the Makuhita on the first floor. I get to the 2nd, and Makuhita is still the first eligible Pokemon to pop up. 

Current team is: Combusken (Bawki) lv 20-something | Makuhita (Thor) lv 10

Fun little aside, I've already picked up Pokerus. Bawki and Kisara were both infected before I even realized it was in my party at all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 11, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> 2 gyms down. Lost my first Pokemon, a really good Breloom (Kisara), to May's fucking Marshtomp of all things. I mistimed Bide because, apparently, I can't count to 3. A *heavy* loss right before the electric gym.
> 
> ...



Lol. I just started the game but was too sleep depriven to even get to Roxanne. I did pick up 3 team members though, no deaths yet (as can be expected), a few Pokémon I just got caught to activate Dupes Clause, and a Zigzagoon for HMs.

Heracles the Mudkip (L11), Kojiro the Taillow (L10), and Medea the Lotad (L9).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Mar 11, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen what's your fav pokemon btw?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @Aegon Targaryen what's your fav pokemon btw?



Cyndaquil 

Charizard, Mewtwo, and Pikachu are close behind.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 11, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Cyndaquil
> 
> *Charizard, Mewtwo, and Pikachu are close behind.*


So basic.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 11, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So basic.



It is what it is


----------



## JayK (Mar 11, 2022)

I genuinely have better things to do than wasting my time on mediocre games.

Have to pass.

Whetever I'll bother with the next games after not having bought any entry since Moon is still up in the air aswell. Despite the games looking ass so far there is still Dolan as an available starter.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## jesusus (Mar 11, 2022)

JayK said:


> I genuinely have better things to do than wasting my time on mediocre games.
> 
> Have to pass.
> 
> Whetever I'll bother with the next games after not having bought any entry since Moon is still up in the air aswell. Despite the games looking ass so far there is still Dolan as an available starter.


 The best fan is one that isn't afraid to criticize what they like

I'm a huge Pokemon fan (spent my whole childhood and teen years playing them) and the last pokemon game I bought was Sun (terrible padding). I skipped gen 8 entirely. 

I don't dislike Pokemon games just to hate on them or make people feel bad. I really wish they'd live up to their potential and not get churned out like Call of Duty every 2-3 years. For all the money Pokemon makes, it really does deserve a more capable company that can live up to the 1/10th trillion net worth of the IP.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 11, 2022)

JayK said:


> I genuinely have better things to do than wasting my time on mediocre games.
> 
> Have to pass.
> 
> Whetever I'll bother with the next games after not having bought any entry since Moon is still up in the air aswell. Despite the games looking ass so far there is still Dolan as an available starter.



Suit yourself, Maru.


----------



## JayK (Mar 12, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The best fan is one that isn't afraid to criticize what they like


Nah dude, whoever doesn't mindlessly consume wasn't a true fan to begin with.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 12, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen

GAME OVER



Cleared the 3rd gym. Then Thor and Bawki got slapped by that family just North of Mauville. 

Your type coverage should let you stroll through the first few gyms. Do let me know if you somehow trip at the finish line.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> GAME OVER
> 
> ...



Yeah, that Winstrate family is brutal lol. Really lives up to its name 

I will, win or lose


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2022)

You get gimped yet, @Edward Nygma ?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

@Edward Nygma I was right about one thing. You need to get through these relatively easy Nuzlockes before you can handle the heat.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2022)

Maybe ya'll should retro Nuzlocke to get in the groove?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Maybe ya'll should retro Nuzlocke to get in the groove?



I actually like that idea, I have yet to master that. Completed 6-7 Nuzlockes (most retroish) but lost like that much too.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2022)

Do ya'll grind for the endgame in retro?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Do ya'll grind for the endgame in retro?



By retro, do you mean the basic Nuzlocke? 

Not particularly, but I do generally try to keep my Pokemon at high levels.

@Edward Nygma Let us do a Crystal Nuzlocke again, kinda tired of AS and USUM lol. You can take AS as a win.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh, let me reiterate

Nuzlocke on _retro_ Pokemon.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Oh, let me reiterate
> 
> Nuzlocke on _retro_ Pokemon.



You mean Gen 1 or Gen 2? Sorry for being dumb.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You mean Gen 1 or Gen 2? Sorry for being dumb.


Ye

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 13, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Ye



Gen 1 and Gen 2 aren't much easier, m8.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 14, 2022)

@Edward Nygma I have a new idea. Instead of playing with standard Nuzlocke rules, we can randomize the 6 Pokemon we are allowed to use for the game we are playing. We can then catch those Pokemon and use no others. 

Also, whatever we end up doing, I insist we reallow the Exp. Share and item use. AS is a bore when grinding is involved

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 14, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Think I'm gonna take a little break from Pokemon. 

I might do a standard Nuzlocke in UM by myself just so I can say I finished the game.  

I'll tag you when I'm feeling up to some more hardcore Pokemon-ing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 14, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Think I'm gonna take a little break from Pokemon.
> 
> ...



Fair! I'll do the same.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 14, 2022)

The only question is, what Locke do I do? 

I would like to do Crystal or AS, and item and Exp. Share bans are out of the question.

I'm thinking of doing a Monolocke (I completed a Grass Monolocke in AS once and loved it) or some kind of Characterlocke (only catch Pokémon owned by Ash, Ruby, Game!Blue, or one of those cats).


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 16, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> kind of Characterlocke (only catch Pokémon owned by Ash, Ruby, Game!Blue, or one of those cats).


Anime Gary is the only trainer worth anyone's time. Because he's awesome. It's a rough one, though.


*Spoiler*: _List of Pokemon_ 



*On hand*
Blastoise
Arcanine
Umbreon
Electivire
Tyranitar

*With Professor Oak*
Nidoking
Krabby
Nidoqueen
Dodrio
Kingdra
Fearow
Magmar
Skarmory
Scizor
Alakazam
Golem
Pinsir
Houndoom

*Befriended *(revived from fossil)
Aerodactyl




If you use the dupe clause, and you give yourself some leeway on long you use your starter, you can have Geodude (Dark Cave) and Spearow (Route 46 via Route 30) from the very beginning.

You can technically get both with standard rules, but it's unlikely. Geodude and Spearow are both on Route 46, but Geodude is 20% more common than Spearow (and Spearow legit isn't there at night). If you luck into Spearow first, you are good to go. But if you hit Geodude first, then that's all you get. You gotta clear Sprout Tower with two Geodudes.
_*Side Note: Crystal is the only version where the gap is that wide. It's only 5% in the other Gen 2 games and HGSS. Sucks to suck._

On the other hand, if you let yourself get to Dark Cave with your starter, you can use the dupe clause to ignore other Geodudes on Route 46. Guaranteeing that you will get both. 

If you clear the first gym, you get a chance at catching one of the Nidos or a Growlith. If you can make it this far, you probably have a shot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Anime Gary is the only trainer worth anyone's time. Because he's awesome. It's a rough one, though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _List of Pokemon_
> ...



Good find!  

Tbh, I have not had the time to play a Nuzlocke for a while now, final year is kicking my ass. 

I may do a slightly more special Nuzlocke. Maybe a straight up Typelocke, who knows?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 20, 2022)

I have an idea. I'll do the Goldlocke. 

The rules are simple: 

Standard Nuzlocke Rules (first encounter only per area; if a Pokemon dies, they die)

Gold Clause (can use Pokemon that Gold used/caught/owned in the manga, even if only temporarily, and can be evolved fully even if they weren't in the manga or evolved into alternate forms like Poliwrath if manga forms are inaccessible; his House Pokemon are not allowed apart from the ones he used in the manga)

Dupes/HM Clause (duh) 

Hatcher Clause (any Pokemon Gold hatches from an Egg, regardless of whether he actually used or had the Pokemon in the manga or where it was encountered, is allowed on the team; it also won't subtract from the encounters allowed for the area; the Egg MUST be one you can get normally in-game without breeding, however)

Time Change Clause (can change time to catch Pokémon and trigger events like the Week Siblings/Haircuts, but within reason, and can change DST without limit)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm going to do a fairly standard Nuzlocke in Ultra Moon. More hardcore than not. 

My first few encounters will decide my 3 allowed types. If a new Pokemon would add a 4th typing, I'll flip a coin to decide which type it adds to the pool.



> *Core Nuzlocke*
> 
> Catch only the first Pokemon in each area
> White Out = Game Over
> ...


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 21, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I'm going to do a fairly standard Nuzlocke in Ultra Moon. More hardcore than not.
> 
> My first few encounters will decide my 3 allowed types. If a new Pokemon would add a 4th typing, I'll flip a coin to decide which type it adds to the pool.



Creative. I like it!


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 21, 2022)

Dope song 


@Edward Nygma

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 22, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Creative. I like it!


Got my type pool locked-in: Fire, Bug, Psychic. 

I didn't want to use my starter type but, after getting Grubbin as my first 3 times in a row, I had to relent. I did RNG my starter. That's good enough, I guess. 

*Team: *Torracat, Grubbin, Mr. Mime, Abra _(I KO'd a Caterpie I could have caught and made myself sad)
*6 - 15 on Mime Jr to get Mr. Mime. No trainer battles. Fucking kill me._ 

Cleared the first trial too. Grubbin be like:





He had legit just leveled from KOing Totem Raticate. He would not have survived otherwise. 



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Dope song
> 
> 
> @Edward Nygma


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 22, 2022)

Syrio Forel kinda looks like Tony Stark lmao.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 23, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Got slapped by the 2nd Totem battle. 

Nuzlocke aside, I think I hate USUM. Even at 3x speed and a script that spams the A-button for me, the game just won't shut the fuck up and let me play Pokemon.  

The island challenges, the stickers, the ridable Pokemon, the Rotom dex, the camera; it's all gimicky and dumb. This feels like the first Pokemon game designed by a team that had never worked on any Pokemon games before. It is a genuinely miserable experience. 

Almost as boring to play as The Batman was to watch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 23, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

I went back to our random typing for a BDSP run. I got Ice, Steel, Fighting. I somehow convinced myself that this type pool would only allow a single Gen 4 starter: Chimchar.

I completely forgot about Empoleon. Gonna be a while before I see an eligible water type now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 23, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> I went back to our random typing for a BDSP run. I got Ice, Steel, Fighting. I somehow convinced myself that this type pool would only allow a single Gen 4 starter: Chimchar.
> 
> I completely forgot about Empoleon. Gonna be a while before *I see an eligible water type now.*


That's....

None, in Gen 4.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 23, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's....
> 
> None, in Gen 4.


Evolutions count in type Lockes, my dude.

Chimchar and Piplup are both eligible because of their evolutions.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 23, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Evolutions count in type Lockes, my dude.
> 
> Chimchar and Piplup are both eligible because of their evolutions.


Can you get Poliwrath in 4th Gen base?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 24, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Cleared the first trial too. Grubbin be like:


The universe aligns in strange ways sometimes. 



The odds that I would run into this bit of loot less than 48 hours after referencing this exact meme are astronomical. I've probably seen 3 minutes of GoT in my life.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> I went back to our random typing for a BDSP run. I got Ice, Steel, Fighting. I somehow convinced myself that this type pool would only allow a single Gen 4 starter: Chimchar.
> 
> I completely forgot about Empoleon. Gonna be a while before I see an eligible water type now.


@Aegon Targaryen 

I lost my Chimchar to a wild Geodude. That's what I get for not picking Piplup.
 

*Current team: *Machop, Chimchar, Meditite (x2)


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> I lost my Chimchar to a wild Geodude. That's what I get for not picking Piplup.
> 
> ...


Aaaannnddd this run is over. RIP.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 26, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> I lost my Chimchar to a wild Geodude. That's what I get for not picking Piplup.
> 
> ...



Maybe we should choose each other's Nuzlocke rules


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 26, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Maybe we should choose each other's Nuzlocke rules


I'm gonna do one more randomized type run. Maybe, after that.

Think I'll go back to Gen 4 classic for this one; Pokemon Platinum. Just gonna spin my type pool real quick: Grass, Ghost, Steel.

Oh. Fuck. Another chance at Piplup. And another type-pool that makes eligible Water-types scarce. Problem is...Torterra is, in academic terms, "_the shit"_. Empoleon's design has style, and being a Steel-type starter is cool AF. But I've always found Torterra to be a really well-rounded physical threat and overall tank. Hits good, tanks good, heals ok, stat boosts ok, status effects...meh (he's a grass type, he's got a couple). 

I really don't things will go well if I have to tackle most (if not all) of the game without any Water-types. Piplup it is. No shade.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 27, 2022)

My 11 year-old Pokemon White decided to grace me with some playability today.

The adventures of Aknamkan (Cofagrigus), Kenobi (Lucario), Ka'u-Lei-a (Alomamola), AnkleBiter (Flygon), Tendo64 (Porygon), and Fat Man (Rotom-H) continue!

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 28, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Just cleared the Elite 4 and 5/6 of Champion Steven's team in an ORAS Water-type Locke. 

Seriously bittersweet. Nice to come so close. But seriously amateurish mistakes early on are all that kept me from clearing. Keeping Aszumaril out against Shiftree was a rough one. I shouldn't have gambled on Play Rough being able to one-shot. Then I messed up my typing weaknesses during the Steven match and lost Kyogre to something stupid too.  

*Final Team:* Swampert, Gyarados, Azumaril, Lanturn, Walrein, Kyogre


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 28, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Just cleared the Elite 4 and 5/6 of Champion Steven's team in an ORAS Water-type Locke.
> 
> ...



Very good  

Sucks about the (close) loss, but very impressive given the restrictions you tend to implement

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 29, 2022)

What's this?

Edward almost made it when he's not masochistically gimping himself?


Weird.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> What's this?
> 
> Edward almost made it when he's *not masochistically gimping himself?*
> 
> ...


The only option I didn't take was the level cap. I did all the other hardcore options.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

If anyone is interested, I made a list of types I think are viable for Monolockes in ORAS. 

Flying
Bug
Grass
Water 
Normal
Fighting
---------------Hardcore-------------
Psychic
Fire


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 29, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> If anyone is interested, I made a list of types I think are viable for Monolockes in ORAS.
> 
> Flying
> Bug
> ...



Good list  

I agree mainly, not sure about Fire though. Blaziken is just busted IMO, even Team Aqua isn't beyond his reach. Add Camerupt and Torkoal and some others and baby, you've got a stew going


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Good list
> 
> I agree mainly, not sure about Fire though. Blaziken is just busted IMO, even Team Aqua isn't beyond his reach. Add Camerupt and Torkoal and some others and baby, you've got a stew going


Its hardcore rating is mainly because Torchic has to solo the game for the first 3 gyms. You don't reach any other Fire-types (Numel, Slugma, Torkoal) until after you get Rock Smash. 

I just made a list for me to RNG my next Gen 5 run.

Normal
Flying
Water
Steel
Ground
-----------Hardcore---------
Electric
Grass
-----------Probably Not Possible-core---------
Fire
Bug


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 29, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Its hardcore rating is mainly because Torchic has to solo the game for the first 3 gyms. You don't reach any other Fire-types (Numel, Slugma, Torkoal) until after you get Rock Smash.
> 
> I just made a list for me to RNG my next Gen 4 run.
> 
> ...



Fire types in Gen 4


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fire types in Gen 4





Edward Nygma said:


> ----------Probably Not Possible-core---------


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 29, 2022)

Here's my Nuzlocke list for Crystal, the game I've played more than any other. 

Ok:  
Water
Normal 
Fire
Electric 
Ground 
Flying 
Bug 
Fighting 
Psychic 

Hardcore: 
Rock (get it?)
Grass 
Poison 

Probably Not Possible: 
Dark 
Steel (without trades) 

Lol: 
Dragon 
Ghost

Maru:
Fairy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

I was gonna RNG this run, but I changed my mind. I'm gonna do a Steel-type run in Platinum. Steel-types are cool.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 29, 2022)

I HATED the Grass type Monolocke I did in Crystal. Grass-types stink in this game, they have close to no coverage or diverse typing (no Ludicolo, Abomasnow, or Ferrothorn for you). It basically revolved around just three Mons - Meganium, Victreebel (IIRC), and Exeggutor (who  turned out to be a total Chad surprisingly). I won, I'm happy I did it, but just  



Edward Nygma said:


> I was gonna RNG this run, but I changed my mind. I'm gonna do a Steel-type run in Platinum. Steel-types are cool.


 
Love Steel-types myself.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ok:
> Water
> Normal
> Fire
> ...


Definitely going to use this to make my Gen 2 RNG spinner (I'm still using that app you linked, lol).


----------



## Edward Nygma (Mar 29, 2022)

Well... I was _going _to upload a video of my ORAS E4 attempt. However, Nvidia decided to record the wrong monitor. Over half an hour of a stock Windows wallpaper in portrait mode (it's my comic reading screen).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 3, 2022)

I honestly thought a Steel-type mono run in Gen 4 would be a cakewalk early on. I underestimated Onyx's complete lack of offensive capabilities. Being able to switch in on most types doesn't do much good if you can't do serious damage to anything chonkier than a Zubat.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 3, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I honestly thought a Steel-type mono run in Gen 4 would be a cakewalk early on. I underestimated Onyx's complete lack of offensive capabilities. Being able to switch in on most types doesn't do much good if you can't do serious damage to anything chonkier than a Zubat.



Yeah, Onix is legit trash.

Btw, you'll never guess how crazy my current Nuzlocke is, lol.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Btw, you'll never guess how crazy my current Nuzlocke is, lol.


Yeah?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 3, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yeah?



Yeah 

I have tons and tons of rules, and some of them change from time to time. 

For badge 1, no non-held items in battle.

For badge 2, sleep moves are treated as partial OHKOs (must box and not use sleeping mons).

For badge 3, no Bike (ok, not that bad).

For badge 4, I can use only one Pokemon in combat - period. 

For badge 5, I need to train up 6 Pokemon. 

In addition, I must swap Pokemon if one falls into the yellow (HP wise).

And on and on it goes

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 7, 2022)

Got Renegade Platinum (Classic Mode) installed last night. @OLK recommended it yonks ago, but I totally spaced. 

Tried to start a Nuzlocke while less than half awake, and that didn't go super well. But I'm bright-eyed and bushy-tailed now (I'm not. I'm sick as *fuck*. But I'm awake) so let's see how things go.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Got Renegade Platinum (Classic Mode) installed last night. @OLK recommended it yonks ago, but I totally spaced.
> 
> Tried to start a Nuzlocke while less than half awake, and that didn't go super well. But I'm bright-eyed and bushy-tailed now (I'm not. I'm sick as *fuck*. But I'm awake) so let's see how things go.


Place your bets, people.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 8, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Place your bets, people.


I got absolutely unmade by one of the kids in the first gym. My team was not ready for Rock/Bug and Rock/Steel. Might have been if I hadn't lost Turtwig before I got there. Was a good thing mommy gives you a backup starter in this one. 
.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I got absolutely unmade by one of the kids in the first gym. My team was not ready for Rock/Bug and Rock/Steel. Might have been if I hadn't lost Turtwig before I got there. Was a good thing mommy gives you a backup starter in this one.
> .



Brutality! 

So, my Nuzlocke from before was essentially centered around Harry Potter. You have to pick one of the four houses and four types associated with that house (albeit you can swap one type for a type of another house). In addition, you have to basically emulate the characteristics of said house. If you are a Gryffindor, you cannot swap Pokemon in a battle no matter what until like badge 8. If you are a Slytherin, you must swap Pokemon if one has their HP fall to yellow/red or falls under some sort of status. And so on. I also have benefits like being able to revive one Pokemon once if you are a Slytherin (as they like breaking rules) and similar for other houses, lol.

In addition, you had those other restrictions I mentioned before 

My current take (plus some reforms)? 

Each badge represents a Harry Potter book/year/film and each one you get leads to new challenges and/or benefits.

Year 1 - Badge 1 - Before acquiring Badge 1, you cannot use non-held items in battle. 
Optional Rule: You can ban non-held items outside battle too.

Year 2 - Badge 2 - Before acquiring Badge 2, you cannot use any shops or money-based services (HM-based emergencies aside). In addition, if your Pokemon gets put to sleep, they must be boxed or not used at all until Badge 2 is obtained. If you snooze, you lose.

Year 3 - Badge 3 - Before acquiring Badge 3, you cannot teach any TM/Move Tutor/HM moves to your main party. 
Optional Rule: You cannot pick up the Bicycle until you get Badge 3.

Year 4 - Badge 4 - Before acquiring Badge 4 (but after acquiring Badge 3), you can only use two Pokemon in battle and must box/Daycare the rest. HMs aside. The challenge ends if your two (or one, see below) Pokemon faints.
Optional Rule: You can limit yourself to 1 Pokemon instead of 2.

Year 5 - Badge 5 - Before acquiring Badge 5, you must add at least 1-2 new Pokemon to your team and train them up. In addition, your lowest leveled team member (before entering the gym) cannot be more than 7 levels behind your highest leveled Pokemon.
Optional Rule: You have to make a full team of 6 Pokemon with the same level and other constraints.

Year 6 - Badge 6 - Before acquiring Badge 6, you are allowed one bonus encounter according to your House-types.

Year 7 - Badge 7 - Before acquiring Badge 7 (but after acquiring Badge 6), you cannot use any shops or Pokemon Centers or similar.

Year 7 Contd - Badge 8 - No new restrictions. If you acquire Badge 8, some of your House rules are loosened.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 8, 2022)

I wanna avenge my failed X Hardcore Nuzloke, so I'm doing a Y one.

Putting my other pokemon games on hold for now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 8, 2022)

JJ Baloney said:


> I wanna avenge my failed X Hardcore Nuzloke, so I'm doing a Y one.
> 
> Putting my other pokemon games on hold for now.


Godspeed, sir.


----------



## OLK (Apr 8, 2022)

I will never Nuzlocke a challenge hack, especially a Drayano one


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I got absolutely unmade by one of the kids in the first gym. My team was not ready for Rock/Bug and Rock/Steel. Might have been if I hadn't lost Turtwig before I got there. Was a good thing mommy gives you a backup starter in this one.
> .


Yaaaaay


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 18, 2022)

Pokemon Stadium on the Switch, perhaps?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2022)

Hate how Pokemon TCG has the best official pokemon art.


----------



## jesusus (May 9, 2022)

Renegade Platinum is fun, the only nitpick is the new mandatory areas which I guess Drayano put there to balance the level curve?

Even still, if you are behind in levels, Blissey farms exist in that one town. It's just annoying to have to play through the same team-up areas again every playthrough


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me 14.5 million people are


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Thanks for reminding me 14.5 million people are


are you referring to ORAS?  

I want to make sure before slabbing you with a dislike...


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)

New Folder said:


> are you referring to ORAS?
> 
> I want to make sure before slabbing you with a dislike...


No I am talking about Lets Go, and BDSP. 

ORAS is better than BDSP. Now only if it had the Battle Frontier

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2022)

Sinnoh > Hoenn

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)

I'd rate Hoenn a bit higher than Sinnoh. Sinnoh requires a lot of HMs just to get around, and pacing is worse.

For me.

Johto > Hoenn > Sinnoh > Unova > Kanto > Kalos > Alola > Shit > Galar >= Gen 9 region

I rate the first four in similiar quality. Johto is top because it's the most relaxing to replay.
- Kanto: I'm tired of having to wait til the last 2 gyms to catch interesting pokemon.
- Kalos is boring, too easy even for poke standards, and after gym 2 everything becomes forgetable
- Alola has too many damn cutscenes and unskippable pointless tutorials.
- Galar is garbage
- Gen 9 will be as bad or worse than Galar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Garcher (May 10, 2022)

Hoenn is the best region ever created

Kanto and Johto put me to sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Neutral 1 | git gud 1


----------



## jesusus (May 10, 2022)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2022)

I won't ever stop loving Kanto and that's why the Let's Go games actually ended up being fun to me as a super streamlined Kanto experience, but Hoenn brings out the most "adventure" for me. Sinnoh is good with Caveats. Johto has a lot of charm, but its Pokemon distribution and level curve leave a bit too much to be desired, Kalos is appealing if you look at it individually, but its pacing is really weird it fits together like a puzzle that isn't quite right, Alola is nice the first time but after that it gets really tedious even in the USUM versions (I mean after having played SM  and despite its minor differences), Galar has some decent art design at time and has the wild area to change things up but otherwise it's really bleh. Unova is pretty all right, but it's missing a special spark sometimes, which I think BW2 do help with.

Hoenn >= Kanto > BW2 Unova > Johto > Sinnoh > BW Unova > Kalos > Alola > Galar

Something like that.


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 11, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Should have brought the whole list...


----------



## Garcher (May 11, 2022)

if Oras had been switch games they would have easily sold 20m+


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2022)

Garcher said:


> if Oras had been switch games they would have easily sold 20m+


I feel like being switch games would have made them a bit worst... 

DeskNav is one of its best features, and it's likely that they would have removed it...

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Aduro (May 13, 2022)

Finally getting home connectivity. I bet Legends' Arceus' connectivity was held back because the BDSP pokemon were coded differently.

I wish they had also taken the time to code in some Hisuian pokemon into SwSh, and hope they add them to Scarlett and Violet. I would like to see how they do in competitive, and what moves they get. It generally helps sales when games have more connectivity.


I think Poke Bank is shutting down some time next year too. I think I have a few interesting pokemon still sitting in my 3DS games, so I guess I should move them up soon. If I get Home now, then I should still have it long enough to know what goes into SV.


----------



## Garcher (May 13, 2022)

New Folder said:


> I feel like being switch games would have made them a bit worst...
> 
> DeskNav is one of its best features, and it's likely that they would have removed it...


Switch games just seem to sell better in general than the ones for other consoles (not just Pokemon, other franchises as well)

not talking about quality

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 13, 2022)

Yes, Switch is insanely popular with general audiences more than handhelds, which is why Shit and Shit sold so well. "OH LOOK POKEMANZ ON THE CONSOLE YAYY! FIRST 3D CONSOLE GAME EVER!!!"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2022)

I am disappointed that we are on the 14th already, and yet no trailers or Coro Coro leaks or anything. 
seems like this one will like Gen8...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 14, 2022)

I wish some rich nerd fan of Pokemon would kickstart a Pokemon fangame with their money and make the game we've all been waiting for.   Why does GameFreak still own Pokemon?

Any cease and desist letter from Nintendo can be met with a nice paper shredder and middle finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Karma (May 17, 2022)

Arceus slaes r  intresting

Shows that that having 2 versions doesnt boost sales

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2022)

Anybody here has played pokemon fusion romhacks? Seems based off Emerald as usual and the mons are...well fusions of all gens some seem cool af but somenothers are just cursed abominations, not sure if i should try them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (May 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Aduro (May 20, 2022)

Transferred some mons from Legends Arceus to Home today. I'm a little underwhelmed by the update.


Legendaries get 31 IVs in three random stats. None of them seem to have hidden abilities.

EVs seem related to Effort Levels, so if you've got a mon with 10 in everything in Legends, they will be split evenly in SwSh. Would have made things a lot easier if every effort level was worth an extra 3 IVs, so I didn't have to get any bottle caps or reset anything's EVs.

Literally all of the event pokemon from Legends aren't in SwSh, and there isn't much in SwSh that I would want to transfer into Legends Arceus.

It might have breathed a bit more life into VGC if they had added the Hisuian Pokemon to SwSh too. Ursaluna is hench AF.

The only upside for now is an extra set of genies, which is always handy, and that I can replay Legends Arceus and have a spare of the Event Only mons to trade.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I wish some rich nerd fan of Pokemon would kickstart a Pokemon fangame with their money and make the game we've all been waiting for.   Why does GameFreak still own Pokemon?
> 
> Any cease and desist letter from Nintendo can be met with a nice paper shredder and middle finger


Why? I know why personally, but for Nintendo and their high prices on old games anyway.....just.....why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu Cynthia is a two cent whore.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu Cynthia is a two cent whore.


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shiba D. Inu Cynthia is a two cent whore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



She's a whore, and she offers rimjobs for 2 cents

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2022)

Even better, she powerful and generous. Unleash the rimjobs

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She's a whore, and she offers rimjobs for 2 cents


Point on the doll where Cynthia harshly scronched your jimmies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She's a whore, and she offers rimjobs for 2 cents





luffy no haki said:


> Even better, she powerful and generous. Unleash the rimjobs


What is happening here!?!??!  
Who's that pokemon!?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who's that pokemon!?


Mimikyu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who's that pokemon!?


its PIKACHU!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2022)

Pokemon tcg has the best official art I swear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2022)

The Pokemon Company have updated their corporate website with their latest sales figures for the year end March 2022. As of that date, they report total sales of over 440 million units of Pokemon-related software, which is an increase of 60 million units when compared to last year’s figures. We know that of these figures, at least 12.64 million copies of Pokemon Legends: Arceus were sold, as well as 14.65 million copies of Pokemon Brilliant Diamond and Pokemon Shining Pearl. With the worldwide release of Pokemon Scarlet and Pokemon Violet scheduled for November 18 this year, it’s likely that these numbers will only continue to grow.

They also reported over 43.2 billion cards have been produced, an increase of just over 9 billion from the previous year.

This report follows their  for the previous year, which show that all of its numbers essentially doubled on the previous year.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2022)

5 pokemon games will have come out in the last 4 years with this upcoming 2.......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks better than anything GF can make, would play a 3d Johto game in this style

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2022)

GameFreak when there are talented people making shit that look better than what they’re producing:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 29, 2022)

Check this guys youtube channel, it makes me wanna cry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Check this guys youtube channel, it makes me wanna cry.


If it makes you want to cry then I sure as hell don't want to cry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 30, 2022)

If Cynthia was a Dark Souls Boss.



Phase 1 from 0:00 - 2:09
Phase 2 from 2:10 onwards


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2022)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> If Cynthia was a Dark Souls Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


video unavailabe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> video unavailabe





Try following the link then.


Edit: It automatically transforms the link into a media file which gets blocked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2022)

@jesusus 


At which game did GameFreak just say fuck it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @jesusus
> 
> 
> At which game did GameFreak just say fuck it?


Most common answer would be XY, which I agree

Compare XY to B2W2, the former is barebones with terrible post-game content. It doesn't help the stark contrast when B2W2 came out only a year before XY 

XY was seemingly more popular on release (and I know this because when it came out even the popular, sporty guys at my high school were playing it) compared to B2W2 because "POKEZMANZ IS 3D NOW YAY, " and the same reason why Sword n Shit got the highest sales both as a pokemon game and as a switch title, to date, because "LOL POKEMON IS NOW ON CONSOLE!! YAY!! "


We all know Sword and Shield and anything nu-GF touches is a heap of garbage and missed potential, as I and anyone else that doesn't breath through a moldy lead pipe every morning have said much in the past.

But XY was the clear turning point in which they notably started skimming on content/quality, and realizing that they can get away with it. First, the animations and models are really plastic and lifeless compared to spritework, 3D models can be good, as we saw in Stadium and Colosseum games, but clearly they were phoning it in for XY. People say it would get better, but the models are pretty much the same since XY, and despite "eliminating the national pokedex to focus on graphics" we saw none of that in Sword & Shit.

The pacing in XY was bad too, after the 1st-2nd gym, it's a boring downhill road through piss easy gyms and free Mega Lucarios. The locations and music aren't as memorable as previous games. And XY began the trend of overpowered flashy battle gimmicks and annoying Kanto nostalgia wank like some stark reaction to Gen 5 being more stand alone in comparison. (Although, I do like Mega Evolution, more than I do for cross generational evolution).

The worst part is all the people who complained about Black and White having no past pokemon are part of the reason why Pokemon has gotten so obnoxious with its reliance on Kanto fanservice. Those same people are the same dumbass normies that complain about Unova on twitter for not having Pikachu/Charizard, but now they jump on the bandwagon of Swordnshit and pretend they were fans all along like a bunch of tools even though Gen 8 legitimately removed THE CORE CONTENT OF THE SERIES, THE POKEMON ITSELF.

Like this one dude I talked to was all like Pokemon sucks, then Sword and Shield comes out and he tells me how good the series is now. Like what the hell?   Do these people have neurological functions? Am I talking to protoplasmic bacteria?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2022)

I'd say at least before there were clear improvements between generations. Now it's just down to it being basically HD with a few extra flourishes here and there.

XY had to do like all of the fucking models we're still using now. For the time it was good enough and worked well. I totally get where you're coming from on the content side, but it did a few good things too like the PSS, and how it thought of how to use 3D itself, kind of like how the DS games did towards the end.

SM then furthered 3D a good bit by fixing overworld scaling, adding trainers to appear in battles, making your location in-game matter more for the backgrounds in battle (FE did this too), and making for a less rigidly 3D game, kind of like gamecube to N64 in a way. I get why they wouldn't redo all of the sprites at this point, but IMO they should've at least made new flying type models.

SwSh's big problem is it did go for something new, but it was very poorly implemented and the gap between 3DS and Switch is massive so we should've seen something that was better than it and that didn't use upscaled 3d models from 2013. It also feels like they started to forget how to design Pokemon around here and not only are their less but they all seem to be made to be easier to model more than looking good to begin with.

Again I'm not getting into content here. I think specific nitpicks depend on the game itself. And hell SwSh even manages to look good at parts like gym battles, key story moments (rarely), and a few locations (which are tiny like the fairy forest or the fields of wheat), but that's by no means a constant The weird thing is the game everyone shat on, the Let's Go ones wound up being more visually polished on average, which is kind of nuts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

Yo. I'm bored. Someone build me a Gen 6 OU team for Pokemon Showdown. Or, you know, just copy/paste one you've got kicking around. 

I'm years out of practice building teams, which is exhausting even when you can remember what the fuck you are doing. I've been keeping amused with random matches, but this is growing stale. 

Yes. It needs to be Gen 6. That's the last time my old ass had any fucking clue what was going. Also Megas are cool, so I don't wanna go backwards. 

@Aegon Targaryen @Mickey Mouse @Yami Munesanzun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2022)

So Gen 6'mons only?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So Gen 6'mons only?


Yeah. It just can't have any of these.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yeah. It just can't have any of these.


I'll be honest, I just bullshit some things that look interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yo. I'm bored. Someone build me a Gen 6 OU team for Pokemon Showdown. Or, you know, just copy/paste one you've got kicking around.
> 
> I'm years out of practice building teams, which is exhausting even when you can remember what the fuck you are doing. I've been keeping amused with random matches, but this is growing stale.
> 
> ...


Aeigislash
Greninja
Sylveon 
Tyrantrum
Hawlucha
Zygrade

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

Is there anything more beautiful than a perfectly executed Chansey-counter.



Chansey's HP pool is so goddamn nutters.

How you gonna walk around with 40% of your HP = 95% of a perfectly average Pokemon's HP? It's unsportsmanlike, is what it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 16, 2022)

@Edward Nygma Name a Pokemon (or 2-3 Pokemon core) you want to build your team around. Alternatively, mention some types.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Name a Pokemon (or 2-*3 Pokemon* core) you want to build your team around.


Tricksy little shit trying to get me to build up to half my team.  

Build me a Shuckle Trick Room team. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Aeigislash
> Greninja
> Sylveon
> Tyrantrum
> ...


Hmmm...heavier on the physical side than I generally lean. Always good to leave your comfort zone.

I never realized how much defense Tyrantrum has. Assumed he was a glass cannon for some reason. Maybe it's just cause Rock-typing has so many weaknesses I assume any rock type pokemon falls apart if you stare at it too hard. 

Greninja is exactly the kind of fast special sweeper I tend towards. So that's nice. And I'm also a fan of Sylveon being the bulk to Greninja's speed.

I don't know that I have used any of the others in any serious battles. Well, tell a lie, I know that I haven't used Zygrade. I never liked his design. Except the doggo form. That one is cool.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse 

You gotta pick a sub for Greninja. It's not allowed in the format I want to play in.

No pokemon from the first list. Aegislash is also on the list, but I just made an eviolite Doublade. Close enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> You gotta pick a sub for Greninja. It's not allowed in the format I want to play in.
> 
> No pokemon from the first list. Aegislash is also on the list, but I just made an eviolite Doublade. Close enough.


Stingy.

Ok how about

Noivern
Trevenant
Klefki
Malamar
Vivillon
Digersby

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Stingy.
> 
> Ok how about
> 
> ...


My dude, I appreciate the enthusiasm but I legit already made the rest of the other team and doing so was quite tedious. 

I'm gonna pull Malamar out of this team to sub in for Greninja in the other team. I'll probably make this one too...later. I do like several of these mons. 

Anyway. I'm headed to bed. I'll take these for a spin tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> My dude, I appreciate the enthusiasm but I legit already made the rest of the other team and doing so was quite tedious.
> 
> I'm gonna pull Malamar out of this team to sub in for Greninja in the other team. I'll probably make this one too...later. I do like several of these mons.
> 
> Anyway. I'm headed to bed. I'll take these for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 18, 2022)

Ugh. My pokemon life is ruined! i just found out that Gen 6, my favorite to play online, has an inexcusable mechanic.

I just learned that the first generation of Mega mechanics are mega retarded. Despite forcing mega evos to happen before anything else, it doesn't recalculate turn order based on the mon's new speed. Like, wuuuuut???

It doesn't even account for abilities like Prankster. So now 1 or 2 abilities are just non-factors on the first turn. This is so fucking random and arbitrary. It's not like you still get hit with Thunderbolt if you mega into Volt Absorb. Mega Pinsir's Return doesn't hit Normal for a turn before Aereolite kicks in. 

I hate it. I hate it a lot. Not knowing this incredibly counter-intuitive mechanic lost me a couple matches recently, and I am fairly butt-touched about it. I really don't want to, but I guess I'll have to switch to Gen 7. Z-Moves are pretty fucking lame, but I really don't like the idea of having to wait a turn to get the full value of my mega. I kinda thought that was the point of making the evo happen first.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2022)

I think it's pretty cool that Stadium 1 and 2 are both coming to Switch Online+. I don't have it at the moment, but I'd love to pay for it at some point to get the opportunity to enjoy them since I never owned them as a kid.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 18, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Ugh. My pokemon life is ruined! i just found out that Gen 6, my favorite to play online, has an inexcusable mechanic.
> 
> I just learned that the first generation of Mega mechanics are mega retarded. Despite forcing mega evos to happen before anything else, it doesn't recalculate turn order based on the mon's new speed. Like, wuuuuut???
> 
> ...



Yeah, Gen 6 can be annoying like that. To be fair, it's not that bad, and it stops mons like Mega Metagross from being even more OP, so I'm mostly fine with it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 18, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> and it stops mons like Mega Metagross from being even more OP, so I'm mostly fine with it.


I am distinctly not fine with it. 

Consistency is my obsesion when it comes to game design. Especially anything meant to be competitive. This mechanic is out of synch with every other aspect of how megas work. I hate it. I hate it 3000. 

That said, my hate goes up to 3001 for basically every aspect of Pokemon beyond Gen 6. So, I'll have to deal with this one thing I hate in my favorite meta, or just not play. Because I've played like 4 Gen 7 matches today, and I'm almost out of will to live. 

Z-Moves
Ultra Beasts
Giganta/Dynamax

All of it can go straight in the fucking bin.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 18, 2022)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think it's pretty cool that Stadium 1 and 2 are both coming to Switch Online+. I don't have it at the moment, but I'd love to pay for it at some point to get the opportunity to enjoy them since I never owned them as a kid.


Honestly, a modern re-release loses the most valuable part of the original experience: being able to play the GB/GBC games on your TV. 
 (<-- 12y/o me)

I'd also caution keeping your expectations in check. Stadium was cool for what it was, but it might feel a bit quaint if you don't have any nostalgia to go with it. Outside of the minigames, which are definitely fun (as I recall from 20 years ago), the core gameplay is just a Gen 1 or Gen 2 battle simulator...with 2002 era AI (I don't trust them to update that in any meaningful way).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Oct 6, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> That said, my hate goes up to 3001 for basically every aspect of Pokemon beyond Gen 6. So, I'll have to deal with this one thing I hate in my favorite meta, or just not play. Because I've played like 4 Gen 7 matches today, and I'm almost out of will to live.
> 
> Z-Moves
> Ultra Beasts
> Giganta/Dynamax


If you think that Mega Rayquaza was balanced but Z-Moves and Dynamax weren't then you definitely haven't played recent gens much...

Dynamax was a problem in that it invalidated a lot of my favourite tricks and moves. But you didn't suddenly get a Base 700 Mega Salamence in a restricted format. Let alone being allowed to use a primal, and mega rayquaza that was also allowed an item in VGC 2016. Megas only worked in 6v6 singles because Smogon was okay at banning the most OP ones.


The VGC for SwSh had some really broken mons, but it was nowhere near as centralised as Gen VI. And in Gen VII, the most broken mons (Incenroar, Zacian, Regieleki) are due to their individual skills rather than a generation gimmick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2022)

What would people's pokemon team look like using there next 6 liked pokemon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What would people's pokemon team look like using there next 6 liked pokemon?


Heracross
Skarmory
Tyranitar
Donphan
Typhlosion
Espeon/Umbreon

Yes, it's all Johto, the most underrated region with the most underrated pokemon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2022)

My turn

Blastoise 
Machamp
Scizor
Mew
Dragonite
Umbreon 



Yeah I am genwunning here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 12, 2022)

Eterna Forest 

Old Chateau always gives me the creeps

Dialga and Palkia 

Champion Cynthia battle music theme  

heh Underground

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 17, 2022)

Metro in Taiwan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Heracross
> Skarmory
> Tyranitar
> Donphan
> ...


Tyranitar underrated?
Yeah gtfoh

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 18, 2022)

When I heard that the grass starter was going to be another humanoid cat, I didn't expect it 'd end up becoming my fav starter of the new gen.You can't blame me, Incineroar had traumatized me before. The crocodile one would look good in 2D, but in 3D it's appears awful. Didn't like the water starter from the beginning, and after seeing the final form, I'd say I was in the right with this one.
They really didn't even try with the pseudo legendary this gen  That's basically shin Godzilla with awkward looking claws

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2022)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 24, 2022)

Is Hisuian Goodra considered a pseudo legendary?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 24, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Is Hisuian Goodra considered a pseudo legendary?


I'm pretty sure that all regular regional variants have the same BST, so I guess so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 27, 2022)

Going to Taiwan again next year and hoping I get to be on a Pokemon plane.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2023)

First time making a tier list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 4, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> First time making a tier list


Nice


In my case i probably would 

swap: Charizard and Charizard Y, Meganium and Feraligatr.

Move: Infernape goes to A, Skelidirge to C,  Decidueye to A, Gigantozard  to C  and Primarina to Kill it with a stab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2023)

I just watched all of season 25... Wow! That was unexpected.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2023)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> First time making a tier list


I hate it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Wednesday at 2:15 PM)

Yo. 

@Mickey Mouse @MusubiKazesaru @Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Does grinding steps while you sleep (for eggs, friendship, etc) go against the spirit of challenge modes like Nuzlocke? 

I know it isn't against the rules. *I'm looking for a vibe check. *

I maxed my Riolu by looping left/right inputs with an AHK script, and now i feel kinda grimey. Is doing the tedious grind actually part of the challenge? 

You can reach max friendship with a hatched mon in less than 13k steps; 50% chance of getting 1 friend point every 128 steps. 

I seemed to be averaging ~3 steps per second on the bike. My math says that it would take ~71 minutes of non-stop riding to gain the 100 needed for a hatched* mon to evolve. 5 sets of 15 minutes is hardly the end of the world when you think about it.  
*hatched mons start at 120

I'm torn. I think I'll let this one slide, mainly 'cause it took me the better part of an hour to get the script just right (despite being ass-achingly simple..like me, apparently). Seems I put in the tedium one way or the other. This will just be for future reference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Wednesday at 2:37 PM)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yo.
> 
> @Mickey Mouse @MusubiKazesaru @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> ...



It really depends on ya tbh. Since it's a self imposed challenge. I feel if you were gonna grind it the old fashioned way, then speeding things up shouldn't matter so much. I personally don't like any grinding in self-imposed challenges cuz I fail to see the point if I'm maxed out when the purpose of the challenge is to see how to deal with certain opponents in disadvantageous situations.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Wednesday at 2:40 PM)

I ran a lot to evolve a Budew and it didn't evolve until after beating Roark.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Wednesday at 2:54 PM)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I personally don't like any grinding in self-imposed challenges cuz I fail to see the point if I'm maxed out when the purpose of the challenge is to see how to deal with certain opponents in disadvantageous situations.


I definitely treat levels this way. I always cap myself to the gym leader, per hardcore Nuzlocke standards. 

But I'm inclined to be softer on friendship. It's annoying that this thing can evolve at any level, but I have to keep it's squishy bitch ass alive through several battles that its evo would be super impactful in. 

It isn't that different than just waiting for any other non-stone mon to evolve, except that leveling isn't as valuable to current battles given baby mons' shit base stats.  

Then again, one could argue that this is the unique challenge of baby mons. Especially ones like Riolu that evolve into objectively powerful pokemon.  



JJ Baloney said:


> I ran a lot to evolve a Budew and it didn't evolve until after beating Roark.


Why don't we have any reactions to convey sympathy? Rude. 

That sucks, bro. 

Captured pokemon have their own base friendship. You could have needed 25k steps or more. That's like 3 or 4 hours even on the bike. 

When I left my game running last night, it reached 84k before my asshole cat stepped on my keyboard and opened a separate window. That was plenty to max out Riolu.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Wednesday at 3:17 PM)

My level 9 Lucario is the strongest Pokemon on my team, despite being the second lowest level.

Yeah. This is fair and balanced.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Wednesday at 3:55 PM)

Edward Nygma said:


> Yo.
> 
> @Mickey Mouse @MusubiKazesaru @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> ...


No it does not. It does not go against the rules in anyway. It is just a tedious mechanic, in a core game, that you want out of the way. Does not effect your run at all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Wednesday at 6:49 PM)

Starting to think Renegade Plat and I aren't on the same wavelength in terms of what it means to challenge a player. You aren't supposed to slap the player in the face for making sensible decisions and playing well. GoW and I had this same falling-out over the last few weeks. 

I don't like how it feels as though the teams for more serious battles have been handcrafted to counter every viable pokemon a trainer might turn to in a given area. If picking and training the best counters to each challenge isn't the correct answer...then what is? Yes, a well balanced team is the ultimate goal of any run..._eventually_. 

I get the vibe that the correct answer to Renegade Plat, especially early on, is simply to over level. The least engaging approach to success in the world  _*cough* _GoW _*cough*__. _

I like the idea that a water gym leader would have more than a Magicarp and a Starmie. I'm not as sold on the notion that every gym leader has built their team around countering every threat in the nearby ecosystem. That isn't even the point of the gyms canonically. They are tests of overall skill.

If you haven't scoped out team comp online, I don't know how you would ever see some of this shit coming. I very much was not ready for Roark's level 12 Geodude to drop my level 15 Turtwig with Fire Punch. Nor for it to also have Thunderpunch in order to counter the (literally) 4 possible water types I might have had. 

What? Am I supposed to panic swap every time a pokemon that is eligible for a TM with a type advantage switches in? It's not like the AI has a fucking meta you can learn. Even if it did, you probably wouldn't have managed by gym 1.  

Yes. Obviously running a Nuzlocke in RP is ... a lot. But stress tests are how you find the kinks in a system. I don't think this would feel very satisfying, regardless. Not even to win. Since the main paths too victory don't seem very skill-oriented.


----------



## OLK (Wednesday at 6:56 PM)

Edward Nygma said:


> Starting to think Renegade Plat and I aren't on the same wavelength in terms of what it means to challenge a player. You aren't supposed to slap the player in the face for making sensible decisions and playing well. GoW and I had this same falling-out over the last few weeks.
> 
> I don't like how it feels as though the teams for more serious battles have been handcrafted to counter every viable pokemon a trainer might turn to in a given area. If picking and training the best counters to each challenge isn't the correct answer...then what is? Yes, a well balanced team is the ultimate goal of any run..._eventually_.
> 
> ...


These games aren't made for Blind Nuzlockes. You can't bash the game's balance for not catering to a fan difficulty. They're made for casual players who find the main games too easy and want an actual reason to need to use potions/x items/stat up moves/switch up their team/use different pokemon. You don't need to overlevel to win, since players have beaten this on Nuzlocke with strict rules, but expecting to be able to just do a blind nuzlocke for a game that isn't made for that at all is pretty ridiculous. At the very least you're supposed to look at the gym leader teams if you're doing a nuzlocke.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Thursday at 1:16 PM)

OLK said:


> You can't bash the game's balance for not catering to a fan difficulty.


I didn't do that.



OLK said:


> You don't *need *to overlevel to win,


I didn't say this.

"correct answer" =/= only answer



OLK said:


> but expecting to be able to just do a blind nuzlocke for a game that isn't made for that at all is pretty ridiculous.


Summarizing my critique as judging the game on my ability to clear a nuzlocke in it ranges from uncharitable to outright libel ().



OLK said:


> At the very least you're supposed to look at the gym leader teams if you're doing a nuzlocke.


See. I don't think this would change much in a standard run. And I see that as a serious problem.

And, no. Before you get done stuffing that spare flannel shirt with straw, I'm not saying it is impossible to beat the game in a standard playthrough blind. I'm saying it is almost certainly inadvisable, if you want to feel challenged by skilled trainer AI, and not like you are being trolled by the dude who made the romhack.

I still have no reason, based on any contemporary Pokemon wisdom, to expect a level 15* Geodude to have perfect type coverage. *Especially *not when that coverage comes from outside the mon's natural move pool. The correct/sensible answer (if not the *only *answer) is to look up the moveset. And that is no good, in my book.
_*yes, I had the level wrong in my last post_

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OLK (Thursday at 2:01 PM)

Edward Nygma said:


> See. I don't think this would change much in a standard run.


It does, as multiple people (myself included) have done so. I've played all of Drayano's hacks blind.

You claiming libel is ridiculous. I'm judging your critique on nuzlocke rules because *shock* you're playing on a blind nuzlocke! That completely changes how the game is played. You're meant to come up with strategies with your team to overcome the challenge if you lose, when a nuzlocke does not give you that opportunity because you lose the pokemon. Saying your critique applies to a normal playthrough is ridiculous.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Thursday at 2:50 PM)

OLK said:


> I'm judging your critique on nuzlocke rules because *shock* you're playing on a blind nuzlocke!


I'm not arguing this point anymore. That you can't separate the core mechanics I'm critiquing from the ruleset I was using is a you problem.



OLK said:


> You're meant to come up with strategies with your team to overcome the challenge if you lose


If that's RenPlat's challenge philosophy, it is bad. 

Not even OG Pokemon expects you to win entirely by just getting your shit kicked enough times.

If you bring half-decent trained electric pokemon to the water gym, your odds are pretty solid. If it's in the latter half, maybe bring a grass type for that possible Wishcash. It ensures the information that is available to the player, in theory, is enough to win on their first attempt fairly consistently. RenPlat didn't scale this logic up, and it is a problem. 



OLK said:


> , when a nuzlocke does not give you that opportunity because you lose the pokemon.


 Well, odds are you lose the Nuzlocke outright.

if perma-death runs by players with 27 years of experience still *require a cheat sheet, your game has a balance issue.
_*strongly recommend _



OLK said:


> Saying your critique applies to a normal playthrough is ridiculous


No. Your insistence that Nuzlocking turns the game into expert level DDR; so far removed from the core concept as to make it incomparable. That is what's ridiculous.  

It is a perma-death run with a limited pokemon pool. A pool that isn't THAT limited when you reach the first gym.

I could have had a team with the 6 best pokemon available to me and won, and I would still have the issues I have.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Thursday at 2:56 PM)

Edward Nygma said:


> If you bring half-decent trained electric pokemon to the water gym, your odds are pretty solid. If it's in the latter half, maybe bring a grass type for that possible Wishcash. It ensures the information that is available to the player, in theory, is enough to win on their first attempt fairly consistently. RenPlat didn't scale this logic up, and it is a problem.


Just to clarify -- Yes, OG Pokemon is piss easy because you don't need much info. 

I don't want the game to keep ensuring I can win with minimal info. I want it to give me more info upfront. How exactly? I dunno. I'm not a game designer. 

They take the time to change text boxes that explain changes to core gameplay. Something that goes "hey, we dumped hard-counter TMs onto sub-level 20 mons, maybe be ready" wouldn't have been *un*appreciated.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OLK (Thursday at 3:06 PM)

"I'll play this challenge hack with my own added custom ruleset to make it tougher"
"Whoa, this hack is actually tough now and isn't allowing me to win on my first try with these custom rules? Terrible balance!"

Your argument is terrible

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

OLK said:


> "I'll play this challenge hack with my own added custom ruleset to make it tougher"
> "Whoa, this hack is actually tough now and isn't allowing me to win on my first try with these custom rules? Terrible balance!"
> 
> Your argument is terrible


This actually is libel.

Your strawmen are dog shit.

Edit
Words is hard


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Thursday at 5:00 PM)

Vtuber analysis


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Yesterday at 8:28 AM)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Yesterday at 12:18 PM)

Wondered why this was in my recommendations......after watching I see why.


----------



## alekos23 (Yesterday at 1:54 PM)

The evolution theme bit is the best 
with the weirdass evos getting their own little bit


----------



## BlazingInferno (Yesterday at 3:49 PM)

Lol


----------

